# Liverpool 2012-13



## goldenecitrone (May 25, 2012)

So, what are we going to challenge for this year? I'd be happy with a top four place. Going to be hard work though, especially without a manager.


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2012)

Its on!  

Again!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 26, 2012)

agricola said:


> Its on!
> 
> Again!


 
Excellent. Should really spice up the games with Man U.


----------



## Termite Man (May 26, 2012)

agricola said:


> Its on!
> 
> Again!


 
Suarez is speaking to a russian magazine so it's probably be translated from Spanish to Russian then from Russian to English , I suspect what suarez actually said has probably been lost somewhere, it's irresponsible reporting by the BBC to cause some controversy while there is no important football on.


----------



## Fedayn (May 26, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> Suarez is speaking to a russian magazine so it's probably be translated from Spanish to Russian then from Russian to English , I suspect what suarez actually said has probably been lost somewhere, it's irresponsible reporting by the BBC to cause some controversy while there is no important football on.


 
Is it not irresponsible of Suarez to bring it up again? What is in the BBC article is in keeping with Suarez attitude over the affair, so it's not as if it's a major new claim.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

New thread, new hope


----------



## Voley (May 26, 2012)

Suarez really should just STFU. Preferably forever. I couldn't care less is he's been quoted out of context, it's been misinterpreted or 'Heil Hitler!' actually means 'Here, my good man, have a Malteser' in Uruguay, he should just fucking button it, once and for all.


----------



## Termite Man (May 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Is it not irresponsible of Suarez to bring it up again? What is in the BBC article is in keeping with Suarez attitude over the affair, so it's not as if it's a major new claim.


 
depends what he actually said. Why should the BBC bring this up, unapologetic wanker is still unapologetic , hardly fucking news is it.


----------



## SLK (May 27, 2012)

I predict 7th under Martinez after spending almost nothing net. I think Liverpool fans will be split but overall supportive of Martinez due to the increased goals scored and hoping that next season he leads them to 4th. They'll bow out of the Carling Cup in the last 16 and the FA Cup in the last 8. They will concede more goals that anyone above them.


----------



## N_igma (May 27, 2012)

We're shit and we're going nowhere.


----------



## Fedayn (May 27, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> depends what he actually said. Why should the BBC bring this up, unapologetic wanker is still unapologetic , hardly fucking news is it.


 
If he's giving interviews claiming it was simply a get a Liverpool player exercise than it is worth reporting. No doubt LFC will claim that it's part of South American culture to claim there's some kind of unfair vendetta, it's affectionate you know.....


----------



## Termite Man (May 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> If he's giving interviews claiming it was simply a get a Liverpool player exercise than it is worth reporting. No doubt LFC will claim that it's part of South American culture to claim there's some kind of unfair vendetta, it's affectionate you know.....


 
but thats my point.  What he said is likely to have been translated at least twice so did he really say that.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 27, 2012)

SLK said:


> I predict 7th under Martinez after spending almost nothing net. I think Liverpool fans will be split but overall supportive of Martinez due to the increased goals scored and hoping that next season he leads them to 4th. They'll bow out of the Carling Cup in the last 16 and the FA Cup in the last 8. They will concede more goals that anyone above them.



Are you the Nostradamus of Urban lad?


----------



## Fedayn (May 27, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> but thats my point. What he said is likely to have been translated at least twice so did he really say that.


 
Well, given his comments over the issue it's pretty much in keeping with his whole I did nothing wrong schtick, so i'm less inclined to think he's been shafted than I am to think he's just continuing to act the cunt. Imho NVP got it right, he should shut up, if he doesn't then he's fair game. As yet there's been no claim by Suarez, his agent or LFC that he's been misquoted, which if it remains so might give an indication of the validity of the story.


----------



## Termite Man (May 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well, given his comments over the issue it's pretty much in keeping with his whole I did nothing wrong schtick, so i'm less inclined to think he's been shafted than I am to think he's just continuing to act the cunt. Imho NVP got it right, he should shut up, if he doesn't then he's fair game. As yet there's been no claim by Suarez, his agent or LFC that he's been misquoted, which if it remains so might give an indication of the validity of the story.


 

Your probably right, Suarez has consistently done stuff to make him lookbad. It's just the whole FA out to get a liverpool player that is just so nuts I find it hard to believe even Suarez would come out with it. I could understand claiming the FA wanted to make an example of someone for being racist but to single liverpool out for it is just a step too far.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 29, 2012)

Article on Brendan Rodgers here : 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...lt-like-someone-had-died-2271087.html?afid=af

With him and Steve Clarke are we going for a Chelsea Mk II?

Journos will keep asking Suarez about it, he will have to learn to shut up and leave it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 29, 2012)

More Rodgers:

Swansea manager Brendan Rodgers aims to convert long-ball believers

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...gers-aims-to-convert-long-ball-believers.html

((Big Andy))


----------



## The39thStep (May 29, 2012)

Too early for Rodgers but probably the right time for Martinez.


----------



## agricola (May 29, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Too early for Rodgers but probably the right time for Martinez.


 
Do you mean they will appoint Martinez, and then appoint Rodgers when Martinez gets sacked?


----------



## The39thStep (May 29, 2012)

agricola said:


> Do you mean they will appoint Martinez, and then appoint Rodgers when Martinez gets sacked?


 
Too early for Rodgers in his career. needs another season or so to maintain his reputation


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 30, 2012)

We seem to be going for young up-and-coming managers, hungry - but also unproven. I wonder if that's what we need right now.


----------



## DRINK? (May 30, 2012)

So long as you have downing you will be ok - quality player  

What is Roy Evans doing these days?


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2012)

looks like it will be Rodgers, and no director of football.  Risky


----------



## g force (May 30, 2012)

No riskier than having Van Gaal who always starts well then descends into utter chaos. He also makes Kenny look like a master of the media interview.


----------



## big eejit (May 30, 2012)

Twitter says rogers new manager.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-18260796


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 30, 2012)

The Liverpool-Swansea connection continues. Young bloke with plenty of promise. Best of luck to you Brendan.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 30, 2012)

I feel sorry for Swansea, reach the top flight then have your manager nicked.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2012)

I told you he hadn't turned down Liverpool outright


----------



## spartacus mills (May 30, 2012)

I won't believe it until it's officially confirmed by Liverpool FC spokesman, Dave Whelan...


----------



## N_igma (May 30, 2012)

It's hard to know what to think. He's obviously a good manager but he hasn't got a track record of winning trophies! We'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Gingerman (May 30, 2012)

belboid said:


> looks like it will be Rodgers, and no director of football. Risky


 Dos that really work though? Ferguson and Wenger seem to manage pretty well without a Director of football


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2012)

I dont think the _role_ is important, but I think getting a name like that would be massively helpful in attracting overseas players who willl now be going 'Brendan who?'


----------



## Big Gunz (May 30, 2012)

We're not gonna attract any big names playing in the Europless.  Rather better to consolidate what we have with some bargain basement players. Reality bites hard!


----------



## Plumdaff (May 30, 2012)

As a Swansea fan, I'm obviously gutted, as I wanted him to stay another season and help us consolidate our place in the Premiership. Him leaving will fuck up our signing Siggurdson too.

However, I do think this is a daft move so early in his career, and I'd imagine your fans turning on him will happen very quickly after a few shite results, if it hasn't already. Still, his daft move and we shall see. I'm sure at some point I'll be able to wish him all the best, but precisely one year after our play off final, it isn't today.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 30, 2012)

Yep deluded fans will be calling for the return of King Kenny after 2 games probably.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 30, 2012)

The players will come if we pay them enough. Lack of CL footy is more important than the manager.


----------



## Gingerman (May 30, 2012)

_Breaking News.....Dave Whelan has been relieved of his duties as Liverpool Football Club's director of communications._


----------



## Dandred (May 31, 2012)

Brendan Rodgers as new manager, if he can get us playing the style of football Swansea were last season I'llbe well chuffed. I prefer Rodgers to Martinez.


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2012)

I wasn't sure how I felt about him getting the job at first but I think it makes sense as long as he's given enough time. If the owners are expecting silverware and  Champions League football next season I can just see him getting sacked in a year's time and us being back where we are now.


----------



## DRINK? (May 31, 2012)

Good for the game, ( feel a bit for Swansea ) though good to see a young British manager given a chance at a biggish  club, hope he does well but not that well.


----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2012)

I wish Brendan Rodgers absolutely no luck at all and hope that the two faced cunt drags his new charges down to the gutter where they all belong.


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2012)

George Burley. 

And how much of his success at Swansea was riding on Martinez' shoulders?  (That's a genuine question, I don't know)


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2012)

tommers said:


> George Burley.
> 
> And how much of his success at Swansea was riding on Martinez' shoulders? (That's a genuine question, I don't know)


 
Yeah i was wondering that too. Lambert seems to have started from a worse position than him.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2012)

More on Rodgers tactics:

http://thepathismadebywalking.wordpress.com/tiki-taka-football-handbook/0-complete-handbook/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 31, 2012)

He looks like a potentially very exciting appointment to me. There's always a risk but he seems to know what he wants to do and how he wants to get there. I doubt buying players will be a big problem, it's pretty clear where Liverpool stand at the moment (behind a number of clubs and not in the running for the most in-demand players but still a very appealing option for most players) and I don't think he'll change that one way or the other.



sleaterkinney said:


> More on Rodgers tactics:
> 
> http://thepathismadebywalking.wordpress.com/tiki-taka-football-handbook/0-complete-handbook/


 
It's hard to see how Steven Gerrard is going to be an asset rather than a hindrance in that system which could be a problem for him similar to Villas-Boas had at Chelsea.

Also, although it's obvious really this was quite revealing given the amount of times 'chances created' was the straw Liverpool fans grasped at last year:



> Zone G is the zone to which optimum chance creation occurs. However, the difference in this system is not that of desperation to play the ball as you get into this zone, but to see if the opportunity is indeed available. If not, then the only viable option is to turn and play the ball back which then may well get played all the way across to the other side of zone G, or even back to the same side if the opponents defensive positioning has changed. Patience is the key here and the general rule that one goal is scored to every nine shots will alter due to the quality of opportunity created being significantly better.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 31, 2012)

See, now that's the kind of analysis I'd like there to be some kind of TV outlet for. But do we get it? No, we get Andy Townsend and Alan Shearer


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's hard to see how Steven Gerrard is going to be an asset rather than a hindrance in that system which could be a problem for him similar to Villas-Boas had at Chelsea.


I dunno, Stevie G is dynamic and good at link up play, but I think a few of our players will struggle with it. Adams, Spearing, Carra, Carroll etc.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 31, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I dunno, Stevie G is dynamic and good at link up play, but I think a few of our players will struggle with it. Adams, Spearing, Carra, Carroll etc.


 
It's not so much his ability, more that that sort of game would require him not to try and dominate the game and to trust all his team mates with the ball which has always been his way of playing (and to trust all his team mates which he never has IMO). He always looks to me like he still sees himself as being like the best kid in the playground.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 31, 2012)

I've noticed recently that Gerrard is widely regarded as not being able to stick to a plan/tactics and just runs riot around the pitch. Sometimes it works, other times it's to the detriment of the team.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's not so much his ability, more that that sort of game would require him not to try and dominate the game and to trust all his team mates with the ball which has always been his way of playing (and to trust all his team mates which he never has IMO). He always looks to me like he still sees himself as being like the best kid in the playground.


That is a bit unfair, for a lot of his career he has been the best player on the pitch for liverpool but when he's had other good players around him - Alonso, Torres he has played well with them. He is a Roy of the Rovers type player, but that can be harnessed if he's given a free role up the pitch. Fact is, he's one of the very few good footballers we have at Liverpool.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 31, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> That is a bit unfair, for a lot of his career he has been the best player on the pitch for liverpool but when he's had other good players around him - Alonso, Torres he has played well with them. He is a Roy of the Rovers type player, but that can be harnessed if he's given a free role up the pitch. Fact is, he's one of the very few good footballers we have at Liverpool.


 
That's kind of my point though - as far as I understand it the system Rodgers has used at Swansea is totally incompatible with giving someone a free role. It needs everyone to be playing to the system.
Also I agree about the likes of Torres and Alonso, but it's noticeable that he doesn't frequently doesn't trust the less talented members of the team and again he needs to stop doing that to fit in.


----------



## belboid (May 31, 2012)

anyways, sod Gerrard, the real question is should he bring Vorm in instead of Reina, who had a pretty poor season? It'd be a shame, but Vorm is awesome


----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2012)

tommers said:


> George Burley.
> 
> And how much of his success at Swansea was riding on Martinez' shoulders? (That's a genuine question, I don't know)


 
Or Paolo Souza even who replaced Martinez!!


----------



## DRINK? (May 31, 2012)

no mention of lucas....missed him last year methinks... i'd rather have him than an aging stevie me


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's kind of my point though - as far as I understand it the system Rodgers has used at Swansea is totally incompatible with giving someone a free role. It needs everyone to be playing to the system.


Doesn't Gylfi Sigurdsson play in that role?. a sort of attacking mf?. I'd like to see him at LFC but that would be a bit too cheeky.



Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Also I agree about the likes of Torres and Alonso, but it's noticeable that he doesn't frequently doesn't trust the less talented members of the team and again he needs to stop doing that to fit in.


Would you pass to Stewart Downing?. . You're right though, he didn't pass to Lucas for years and it hindered his development. I'd like to see Gerrard knuckle down, he only has a few years left. He needs to quit ingerlund as well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2012)

interesting article on possibly expanding Anfield, there's been so many false dawns with this.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...y/31/liverpool-new-anfield-stadium?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## agricola (May 31, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> interesting article on possibly expanding Anfield, there's been so many false dawns with this.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...y/31/liverpool-new-anfield-stadium?CMP=twt_gu


 
... and that will be another one.  Anfield cannot be expanded to the extent that would be required to compete with Old Trafford, the Emirates or any stadium in that class and all they would do is piss more money away antagonising the locals.  What LCC _*should*_ be doing is getting the two clubs together, and building a shared ground which is bigger and better than anything in the country.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 1, 2012)

agricola said:


> ... and that will be another one. Anfield cannot be expanded to the extent that would be required to compete with Old Trafford, the Emirates or any stadium in that class and all they would do is piss more money away antagonising the locals. What LCC _*should*_ be doing is getting the two clubs together, and building a shared ground which is bigger and better than anything in the country.


 
Why would we want to share a ground with Tranmere? Oh, right, Everton. Yeah, why not. What does Fed reckon?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 1, 2012)

agricola said:


> ... and that will be another one. Anfield cannot be expanded to the extent that would be required to compete with Old Trafford, the Emirates or any stadium in that class and all they would do is piss more money away antagonising the locals. What LCC _*should*_ be doing is getting the two clubs together, and building a shared ground which is bigger and better than anything in the country.


 
Agreed. Our past is one ground, our future should be one ground. 

Alternative is Everton continue to overachieve to no end and Liverpool go bust trying to compete with the big boys.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Agreed. Our past is one ground, our future should be one ground.
> 
> Alternative is Everton continue to overachieve to no end and Liverpool go bust trying to compete with the big boys.


Overachieve?. What have these over achievements been exactly?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

agricola said:


> ... and that will be another one. Anfield cannot be expanded to the extent that would be required to compete with Old Trafford, the Emirates or any stadium in that class and all they would do is piss more money away antagonising the locals. What LCC _*should*_ be doing is getting the two clubs together, and building a shared ground which is bigger and better than anything in the country.


 
Anfield could quite easily be expanded by 10-15k and it would still sell out. We may not get as many tourists in on matchday as OT but we could still make more money than we are making at present. Everton doesn't have that following and they cannot afford to pay for even half of a stadium. 

What LCC should be doing is stopping getting in our way of us expanding, and it looks like they are.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 1, 2012)

> Reina says he and several of his team-mates would have preferred to see Benitez return and the Spaniard was also the choice of many fans.
> The Liverpool goalkeeper rates Benitez as “the best”, and the likes of Maxi Rodriguez, Lucas and Daniel Agger would also have welcomed him back.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/brendan-rodgers-hard-liverpool-task-855932


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/brendan-rodgers-hard-liverpool-task-855932


I hate journos, that's some quotes he gave a while ago before Rodgers was announced.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 1, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I hate journos, that's some quotes he gave a while ago before Rodgers was announced.


 
Really? That's bang out of order.
I must admit when I read it last night I thought a player couldn't be that arrogant.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Really? That's bang out of order.
> I must admit when I read it last night I thought a player couldn't be that arrogant.


Yeah, speaking to spanish radio

http://www.anfieldroad.com/news/lfc...a-rafa-benitez-is-the-coach-who-made-me.html/


----------



## agricola (Jun 1, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Anfield could quite easily be expanded by 10-15k and it would still sell out. We may not get as many tourists in on matchday as OT but we could still make more money than we are making at present. Everton doesn't have that following and they cannot afford to pay for even half of a stadium.
> 
> What LCC should be doing is stopping getting in our way of us expanding, and it looks like they are.


 
LCC had bent over backwards for you lot already by allowing building on Stanley Park though, which is probably why they objected to the mooted expansion plans.  As for "Everton doesnt have that following" - the limitation on our average attendance has for years been the size of Goodison.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2012)

agricola said:


> LCC had bent over backwards for you lot already by allowing building on Stanley Park though, which is probably why they objected to the mooted expansion plans. As for "Everton doesnt have that following" - the limitation on our average attendance has for years been the size of Goodison.


LCC have consistently stood in the way of us expanding Anfield which was always out preferred option.

Get real, Everton hardly ever sell out the ground and are always offering half-season tickets, free with a mobile phone. etc.
http://www.toffeeweb.com/history/records/attendances.asp


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2012)

agricola said:


> LCC had bent over backwards for you lot already by allowing building on Stanley Park though, which is probably why they objected to the mooted expansion plans. As for "Everton doesnt have that following" - the limitation on our average attendance has for years been the size of Goodison.


Couldn't sell out the derby or home against your sister club United for the last 2 seasons. Tickets on sale for both on the day of the match.

Poor Bill has been trying to offload your club since long before Brian Labone (RIP) died and to coin one of his phrases "One Evertonian is worth twenty Liverpudlians.... except when it comes to getting them to pay to go through the turnstile" 

Our waiting list is closed to applications. Yours is on radio city every 45 fucking minutes


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2012)

agricola said:


> ... and that will be another one. Anfield cannot be expanded to the extent that would be required to compete with Old Trafford, the Emirates or any stadium in that class and all they would do is piss more money away antagonising the locals. What LCC _*should*_ be doing is getting the two clubs together, and building a shared ground which is bigger and better than anything in the country.


 
I agree with this though. We should have a joint mega scousium.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 3, 2012)

Kuyt has gone to Fenerbache. I'm gutted, he always gave 120% up and down the wing.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 3, 2012)

Kuyt was never going to fit the BR 4-3-3 model. Plus a top earner is off the wage bill.

I'm interested to see what he does with Aquilani and Cole.


----------



## Voley (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that Kuyt's left. One of the few players we could rely on for the last few seasons.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 4, 2012)

Dirk "Fucking" Kuyt

2 against the bitters and a hat trick against the scum. I'll miss him even though he frustrated me at times. You can'y knock his work rate.


----------



## agricola (Jun 5, 2012)

An interview:



> Brendan Rodgers has told Kenny Dalglish he is always welcome at Liverpool and believes the Scot's presence at Anfield would inspire his challenge of restoring the club's fortunes.
> 
> The new Liverpool manager claims an element of supporters would treat his appointment as Dalglish's successor with scepticism even if he ended the club's exhaustive wait for the Premier League title. But he has moved to avoid any possible rift with Dalglish personally by asking the Scot, sacked by Fenway Sports Group last month after winning the Carling Cup but finishing eighth in the league, not to keep his distance.
> 
> ...


----------



## magneze (Jun 5, 2012)

^ Yes, you are a bit like David Brent, agricola. Well done.


----------



## agricola (Jun 5, 2012)

magneze said:


> ^ Yes, you are a bit like David Brent, agricola. Well done.


 
This is the new cycle of realism you are on?  I preferred the old net spend one.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 5, 2012)

Ominous for Liverpool that Rodgers couldn't bring Gylffi to anfield.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 6, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Ominous for Liverpool that Rodgers couldn't bring Gylffi to anfield.


 
Who cares.  Lets see how and where Villas Boas plays him considering he didn't even have any say in his purchase.  Could backfire spectacularly.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 6, 2012)

Lucas back in training


----------



## g force (Jul 6, 2012)

Just seen the new kits for this season - nice to see the "96" sewn into the back of the shirt. Has that ever been there before?

The third 'tribal' kit is laughably bad.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 6, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Who cares. Lets see how and where Villas Boas plays him considering he didn't even have any say in his purchase. Could backfire spectacularly.


 
That's very relaxed of you. I was really surprised that a manager who brought a great player to the Prem and had a great season with him couldn't persuade him to follow him to Liverpool. I'd be a bit concerned at Rodgers' 'pulling power' based on that.

I agree that Spurs is an accident waiting to happen this season, but Liverpool could be too.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 6, 2012)

big eejit said:


> That's very relaxed of you. I was really surprised that a manager who brought a great player to the Prem and had a great season with him couldn't persuade him to follow him to Liverpool. I'd be a bit concerned at Rodgers' 'pulling power' based on that.
> 
> I agree that Spurs is an accident waiting to happen this season, but Liverpool could be too.


 
According to Rodgers Gylffi accepted a contract with Swansea and he wasn't to prepared to pay him any more if he came to Liverpool. Might not necessarily be about pulling power but the player got a bit greedy when Spurs came calling, best of luck to him and good on Rodgers to stick to his guns.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 9, 2012)

Saturday 18th August, away to WBA. Should win that one. Then, Saturday 25th August, home match against Man City. Another win for us I reckon.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 9, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> According to Rodgers Gylffi accepted a contract with Swansea and he wasn't to prepared to pay him any more if he came to Liverpool. Might not necessarily be about pulling power but the player got a bit greedy when Spurs came calling, best of luck to him and good on Rodgers to stick to his guns.


 
I feel your pain. I've complained about 'greedy' players choosing clubs like Spurs or Newcastle over Everton for years. The truth is that 'greedy' players are just professionals looking for the best pay packet. And missing out on signing them is just an indication of financial realities.

Still a bit surprised that Rodgers couldn't reel Gylffi in tho.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 10, 2012)

Rumours of Clint Dempsey moving to Liverpool today.


Always sad when age catches up with a player & they're forced to drop down a level.


----------



## mack (Jul 10, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Rumours of Clint Dempsey moving to Liverpool today.
> 
> 
> Always sad when age catches up with a player & they're forced to drop down a level.



I've always thought Dempsey was very underrated,  I'd love to see him playing up front for us.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18773700

Anyone know anything about this fella?


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 10, 2012)

Despite no one having heard of him 10 minutes ago most pool fans will have him down as the next maradona


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 10, 2012)

Looked decent for Swansea (loan for the second half of the season iirc) in the Championship in their promotion season, has by all accounts had a good enough season to get into Italy's 2012 squad even if he didn't play much (at all?).  Replacement for Kuyt, someone who can play through the middle or right of a 3.

Good looking CV for a 21yr old, tempered by that it's hardly a golden era for Italian strikers (Cassano and Mario good, Di Natale and the 5'5" fella that came on a couple of times not so much), Chelsea didn't do too much to hang onto him, and it's generally asking a bit much for a kid to be the signing to excite supporters that Rodgers asked for.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Despite no one having heard of him 10 minutes ago most pool fans will have him down as the next maradona


 
My mate who's one of these die hard fans posted this on FB about Andy Carrol possibly going out and the new striker: 

He has attributes but he has absolutely no footballing sense whatsoever. Andy stops the team he plays for playing. Look at Youtube videos of Liverpool target Boroni and see what I mean. The runs that Boroni makes that bring freedom to the teams play, that give the midfield a target to play the ball through till rather than a target that will receive the ball and give it straight back to them. Boroni is a striker that not only plays as a striker but also he knows how too. This could be a repeat of the arrival of Torres at Anfiled.


Yep the new Torres!


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 11, 2012)

N_igma said:


> My mate who's one of these die hard fans posted this on FB about Andy Carrol possibly going out and the new striker:
> 
> He has attributes but he has absolutely no footballing sense whatsoever. Andy stops the team he plays for playing. Look at Youtube videos of Liverpool target Boroni and see what I mean. The runs that Boroni makes that bring freedom to the teams play, that give the midfield a target to play the ball through till rather than a target that will receive the ball and give it straight back to them. Boroni is a striker that not only plays as a striker but also he knows how too. This could be a repeat of the arrival of Torres at Anfiled.
> 
> ...


 

Right about Carrol though, he is a bad a player from a purists point of view as I can think of.....woeful, the sooner the pool get rid the better for them....long may he stay, Boroni does look mind


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 12, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Despite no one having heard of him 10 minutes ago most pool fans will have him down as the next maradona


Not the next Maradona but he is a very good player.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 12, 2012)

Clint Dempsey?. Is this a US of A thing?


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not the next Maradona but he is a very good player.


You seen him play Fed? You watch a few matches out there don't you?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 12, 2012)

NVP said:


> You seen him play Fed? You watch a few matches out there don't you?


 
Yeah, saw him in March, he scored against Lazio. He's a good player, could become a fantastic player.

He only signed for Roma in June. He said then he's never thought of signing for Liverpool. Probably means he'll sign in a few days.


----------



## Voley (Jul 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yeah, saw him in March, he scored against Lazio. He's a good player, could become a fantastic player.
> 
> He only signed for Roma in June. He said then he's never thought of signing for Liverpool. Probably means he'll sign in a few days.


Sounds promising, ta for that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/exclusive-borini-medical-pics


----------



## Dandred (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm really excited about this signing but I don't understand why we have let maxi go.....he would have worked well with Borini, and Maxi fits in with Rogers style of play.​


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 14, 2012)

Dandred said:


> I'm really excited about this signing​


​​He's a good player, only 21 and already clearly has plenty of ability. He more than held his own in Serie A and has plenty of admirers there.​​

> but I don't understand why we have let maxi go.....he would have worked well with Borini, and Maxi fits in with Rogers style of play.


 
Because he wanted to go back to South America/Argentina. I think Rodgers took a sensible view that if he was unhappy he wouldn't be performing well, that affects others, so, it's probably better to part amicably and let him move.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18850955

lol


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not the next Maradona but he is a very good player.


 
You seen him play Feds?  Didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You seen him play Feds?  Didn't read the whole thread.


 
Aye, hehehe, he could-with the right training and Rodgers has that abilty imho-become a serious talent.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

Intewesting...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Aye, hehehe, he could-with the right training and Rodgers has that abilty imho-become a serious talent.


 
You had a serious blow to the head or something? Wtf?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> You had a serious blow to the head or something? Wtf?


 
What?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

I think golden is referring to your dareisayit unnatural state of perceived benevolence towards certain employees of LFC.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> What?


 
Praising the manager, bigging up the players. This is the Liverpool thread. Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I think golden is referring to your dareisayit unnatural state of perceived benevolence towards certain employees of LFC.


 
Borini is a good player, could be come a great player
Rodgers is very well regarded as a coach and manager
Andy Carroll is a waste of £35m and an embarrassing legacy of last seasons profligacy
Dalglish was an embarrassing old wanker.


These things are well-established facts.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Borini is a good player, could be come a great player
> Rodgers is very well regarded as a coach and manager
> Andy Carroll is a waste of £35m and an embarrassing legacy of last seasons profligacy
> Dalglish was an embarrassing old wanker.
> ...


 
I was getting worried there. Thanks for restoring sanity to our little corner of the world.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Praising the manager, bigging up the players. This is the Liverpool thread. Have you seen a doctor?


 
He's a good manager, his record and work at Swansea is farily good evidence of that. I've seen Borini play, he 's a good player. Not really difficult to say....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He's a good manager, his record and work at Swansea is farily good evidence of that. I've seen Borini play, he 's a good player. Not really difficult to say....


 
Fair dos. I was worried you'd been given only six months left to live or something. Don't mind me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 16, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Praising the manager, bigging up the players. This is the Liverpool thread. Have you seen a doctor?


All blues are closet reds.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> All blues are closet reds.


 
Are they really?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 17, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Are they really?


It's either that or they have an unhealthy obsession.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

Dunno about closet reds, but there have been a fair few childhood blues ending up playing for the reds. Carragher, Owen, Fowler, McManaman etc. Did many go the other way? Childhood red, played in blue?


Fedayn said:


> Are they really?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> All blues are closet reds.


 
Steady on there chap. That's anchorage talk.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's either that or they have an unhealthy obsession.


 
Yes, because pointing out your new manager is well regarded and that Borini could be a great player = closet red or obsessed.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Dunno about closet reds, but there have been a fair few childhood blues ending up playing for the reds. Carragher, Owen, Fowler, McManaman etc. Did many go the other way? Childhood red, played in blue?


 
John Bailey, Peter Reid, Nicky Barmby, Gary Ablett, Mike Newell, Dave Watson, Leon Osman.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2012)

This will be our year...... Oh..... Hang on


----------



## Dandred (Jul 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This will be our year...... Oh..... Hang on


 
Shhhhhhh!
You'll spoil it.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm gonna come out and say it: I don't think we'll qualify for CL this year either.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> I'm gonna come out and say it: I don't think we'll qualify for CL this year either.



Doubtful but I would hope 4th to 7th place is on the cards.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 17, 2012)

There's obviously a bit of a story there but I can't believe how desperate Journo's are to write up their pieces on Andy leaving.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/jul/17/andy-carroll-divorce-liverpool


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fuck all else to talk about I suppose. I think he'll be off myself.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Fuck all else to talk about I suppose. I think he'll be off myself.


 
I know, I mean it's not as if a player you paid £35m for leaving after 18 months is news at all....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I know, I mean it's not as if a player you paid £35m for leaving after 18 months is news at all....


 
Well, there are no news as such. Nothing's happened yet has it? There's a load of rumours and speculations, hardly proper news.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks to me like someone is feeding the press plenty of information which is largely what's keeping the stories going. I know people like to think the press just make stuff up but when there's that amount of detail across so many outlets they generally have it right.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

What amount of detail? Genuine question.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Well, there are no news as such. Nothing's happened yet has it? There's a load of rumours and speculations, hardly proper news.


 
Pardew didn't dismiss it, Liverpool haven't dismissed it. As monkeygrinder said it's coming from somewhere and no-one is clamping down on it.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Pardew didn't dismiss it, Liverpool haven't dismissed it. As monkeygrinder said it's coming from somewhere and no-one is clamping down on it.


 
No, I didn't say it's untrue. I said it's rumour and speculation. It's obvious that they've put him back on the market. That's news I suppose.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What amount of detail? Genuine question.


 
Well it's been an evolving story with detail on Newcastle's offers, what Liverpool apparently want, what Carroll apparently thinks of it. And that's right across the press. It's way beyond the usual 'club x want player y for z amount' sort of story.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well it's been an evolving story with detail on Newcastle's offers, what Liverpool apparently want, what Carroll apparently thinks of it. And that's right across the press. It's way beyond the usual 'club x want player y for z amount' sort of story.


 
Sure, sounds like something's going on, but I wouldn't trust any of the details. Bloody retard journos fuck up even when they have a press release in front of them.


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No, I didn't say it's untrue. I said it's rumour and speculation. It's obvious that they've put him back on the market. That's news I suppose.


and the fact it appears he'll have cost Liverpool around £1.5mill a month, or £2mill per goal...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

belboid said:


> and the fact it appears he'll have cost Liverpool around £1.5mill a month, or £2mill per goal...


 
That's old news. As is the fact that he's been a complete flop for us. Good luck to him whatever happens I say.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It's obvious that they've put him back on the market. That's news I suppose.


 
You don't say..... £35m and 18 months later he's out.... Nah, not news at all......


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2012)

More of King Kenny's gold dust


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You don't say..... £35m and 18 months later he's out.... Nah, not news at all......


 
He's not out yet is he? Either way it was obviously a pretty poor piece of business for LFC.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's not out yet is he? Either way it was obviously a pretty poor piece of business for LFC.


 
Not yet, even if he stays it's funny....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not yet, even if he stays it's funny....


 
I can only hope he stays and gets a hattrick against you lot then.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I can only hope he stays and gets a hattrick against you lot then.


 
Well obviously, hardly an aspiration though is it hoping your record buy ever stays for more than 18 months.....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well obviously, hardly an aspiration though is it hoping your record buy ever stays for more than 18 months.....


 
In context of the 50 mill Abramovich gave us for Torres it's besides the point that he was our record signing. IMVHO. I can see how odd folks like you might look differently on it.


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2012)

In the context of Newscastle leapfrogging you with the proceeds....


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> In context of the 50 mill Abramovich gave us for Torres it's besides the point that he was our record signing. IMVHO. I can see how odd folks like you might look differently on it.


 
Yes, you keep telling yourself that, it wasn't a bad decision, getting rid of him-if he goes-is not news.... Dalglish is a genius.... etc etc etc


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, you keep telling yourself that, it wasn't a bad decision, getting rid of him-if he goes-is not news.... Dalglish is a genius.... etc etc etc


 
Fuck off, I was never in the Saint Dalgliesh camp.  I didn't think he was the right man for the job when he was hired and I wasn't very sad to see him leave. Good man with a great heart, but not the footballing nous for today's game.

As for Carroll - didn't I already say I thought it was a poor piece of business? C'mon you can do better than this ole bluenose.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

belboid said:


> In the context of Newscastle leapfrogging you with the proceeds....


 
Lol at Newscastle. Good for them, I've a soft spot for the Toons. Won't last anyway.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2012)

Latest is we're preparing an improved bid of £16m:



> Carroll’s former club Newcastle remain in the hunt and S**S**** understands they are preparing a second bid of £16million.
> 
> A Toon return remains Carroll’s No 1 choice with a move to West Ham not an option. Carroll ideally wants to stay and prove he is worth the £35m paid by the Reds 18 months ago
> 
> ...


So, quite possibly some legs in this yet.

Personally I wouldn't like to see us pay much more for him, particularly if we hang onto Ba and Cisse. I appreciate that's a sizable "if" though.

Just realised though, headline writers all over will be happy: *A*ndy, *B*a, *C*isse...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Oi! The Sun in a Liverpool thread? FFS man.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Fuck off, I was never in the Saint Dalgliesh camp.  I didn't think he was the right man for the job when he was hired and I wasn't very sad to see him leave. Good man with a great heart, but not the footballing nous for today's game.
> 
> As for Carroll - didn't I already say I thought it was a poor piece of business? C'mon you can do better than this ole bluenose.


 
He's a has been, pathetic has been. You have a manager who could well do you and himself some good. The fans of kenny will still moan mind...

You can do better than trying to say it's just media speculating... £35m spunked and gone in 18 months, that's funny and you know it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oi! The Sun in a Liverpool thread? FFS man.


 
The Sun has been linked to in LFC threads by Liverpool fans before.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He's a has been, pathetic has been. You have a manager who could well do you and himself some good. The fans of kenny will still moan mind...
> 
> You can do better than trying to say it's just media speculating... £35m spunked and gone in 18 months, that's funny and you know it.


 
Funny for you. A bit shit for me. IF it happens. Personally I'd like AC to be given a second chance. Downing OTOH....


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2012)

Gossip our end is that we came to an agreement with Liverpool but Carroll isn't interested (can't blame him really.)  Big Sam said last night that talks with liverpool had broken down, so who knows?  But yeah, our offer was a loan, paying all the wages, with a view to a deal at the end.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> The Sun has been linked to in LFC threads by Liverpool fans before.


 
Could well be. Not very bright then are they?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

tommers said:


> Gossip our end is that we came to an agreement with Liverpool but Carroll isn't interested (can't blame him really.) Big Sam said last night that talks with liverpool had broken down, so who knows? But yeah, our offer was a loan, paying all the wages, with a view to a deal at the end.


 
Is that Diamante chap still at WHam?


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2012)

Nah, he went to Brescia and now plays for somebody else.  They still owe us the bloody transfer fee.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

tommers said:


> Nah, he went to Brescia and now plays for somebody else. They still owe us the bloody transfer fee.


 
Right. Shame, thought he looked decent in the Euros.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oi! The Sun in a Liverpool thread? FFS man.


Aye, sorry, wasn't thinking.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Funny for you. A bit shit for me. IF it happens. Personally I'd like AC to be given a second chance. Downing OTOH....


 
Funny for lots of people really... 



TruXta said:


> Could well be. *Not very bright then are they*?


 
That is self-evident on a number of levels.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Funny for lots of people really...
> That is self-evident on a number of levels.


 
SILENCE! We have our fair share of numpties. It's what happens when you're one of the biggest clubs in the world you know.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

tommers said:


> Nah, he went to Brescia and now plays for somebody else. They still owe us the bloody transfer fee.


 
He's at Bologna now, signed for them at the beginning of last season.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> SILENCE! We have our fair share of numpties. It's what happens when you're one of the biggest clubs in the world you know.


 
Like an idiot magnet you mean?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Like an idiot magnet you mean?


 
No, like one of the most successful clubs in the game. I mean.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No, like one of the most successful clubs in the game. I mean.


 
That attracts it's fair share of numpties.... No need to have them as manager though


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> That attracts it's fair share of numpties.... No need to have them as manager though


 
I really have to do some work now, so can you please put yourself on hold for a bit? There'sagoodlad.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I really have to do some work now, so can you please put yourself on hold for a bit? There'sagoodlad.


 
I have to make a cup of tea.... Then have a look at some fishing gear to see what needs buying.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 18, 2012)

We've signed Dempsey!  Oh no we haven't  http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/liverpool-owners-website-makes-dempsey-gaffe-100201354.html


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He's a has been, pathetic has been. You have a manager who could well do you and himself some good. The fans of kenny will still moan mind...
> 
> You can do better than trying to say it's just media speculating... £35m spunked and gone in 18 months, that's funny and you know it.


A has been, pathetic has been and a flop still good enough to knock the bitters out of the cup. 

I'd like to see him given more time, he's still just a kid.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> A has been, pathetic has been and a flop still good enough to knock the bitters out of the cup.


 
Given the money he spent that's not really a good return is it..... But good to see that's how you measure things....


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Given the money he spent ....


you're forgetting about the shirt deal


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Given the money he spent that's not really a good return is it..... But good to see that's how you measure things....


He got some good results, knocking both mancs and the bitters out of the fa cup, winning the league cup, but not enough to save him in the end...


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

belboid said:


> you're forgetting about the shirt deal


 True


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He got some good results, knocking both mancs and the bitters out of the fa cup, winning the league cup, but not enough to save him in the end...


 
And how muich was spent to get that?

You forgot the shirt deal he claimed was down to him aswell. Don't forget that shirt deal....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And how muich was spent to get that?
> 
> You forgot the shirt deal he claimed was down to him aswell. Don't forget that shirt deal....


A fair bit, but Liverpool were a selling club for a couple of seasons prior to that.

Where did he claim the shirt deal was down to him btw?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> A fair bit, but Liverpool were a selling club for a couple of seasons prior to that.
> 
> Where did he claim the shirt deal was down to him btw?


 
During an interview, perhaps down to him is a tad unfair. He certainly thinks it's part of the upturn of the club and something he and the club should be judged on.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> During an interview


Where?. Post it up.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd like to see Damien Dempsey start for us next season


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2012)

Not like Fed to be making stuff up, the season hasn't even started yet!.

We've got City, Utd and Arsenal by the end of september.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 19, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not like Fed to be making stuff up, the season hasn't even started yet!


 
I over-egged something, as I made clear above, not like I paid 10's of millions to make a mistake is it? Now, as for your second comment what else have I 'made up'. Do tell.....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not like Fed to be making stuff up, the season hasn't even started yet!.
> 
> We've got City, Utd and Arsenal by the end of september.


 
7 points right there. It's Stoke, Swansea and such-like we need to worry about.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2012)

Over-Egged?. Give me strength.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2012)

TruXta said:


> 7 points right there. It's Stoke, Swansea and such-like we need to worry about.


You reckon?. I think it will take time for Rodgers to get going.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 19, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Over-Egged?. Give me strength.


 
Any chance you might answer your accusation of me making other things up?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Any chance you might answer your accusation of me making other things up?


If you think that's "over-egging" there's not much point.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 19, 2012)

I got it wrong, fine, but in reply you made up another lie about me.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I got it wrong, fine, but in reply you made up another lie about me.


What lie?. It was a sarcastic little dig because your fertile imagination had come up with bollocks.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 19, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What lie?. It was a sarcastic little dig because your fertile imagination had come up with bollocks.


 
Nah, you made yet anpother snide dig, "Not like Fed to be making stuff up", pretty clearly making out i'm in the habit if lying/making things up. I have asked you to point to whish made up things/lies/untruths, whatever you want to call them, that you were referring to. It appears you can't, what a surprise. New season same old smearing.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> New season same old smearing.


 
Plus ca change...


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 20, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Plus ca change...


 
And meme and chose....

Ho hum.....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Nah, you made yet anpother snide dig, "Not like Fed to be making stuff up", pretty clearly making out i'm in the habit if lying/making things up. I have asked you to point to whish made up things/lies/untruths, whatever you want to call them, that you were referring to. It appears you can't, what a surprise. New season same old smearing.


Give me strength.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 20, 2012)

Liverpool; Carroll + Downing + Henderson = £75m

PSG; Ibrahimovic + Lavezzi + Thiago Silva = £75m 

Crazy


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18935349

Juve think they can tempt Liverpool to part with Suarez for 28 mil

He must be worth at least 80


----------



## big eejit (Jul 25, 2012)

Signs of Rodgers getting desperate after failing to sign Gylffi?

*Swansea angry with Liverpool over pursuit of Joe Allen*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jul/25/swansea-liverpool-joe-allen


----------



## agricola (Jul 26, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Signs of Rodgers getting desperate after failing to sign Gylffi?
> 
> *Swansea angry with Liverpool over pursuit of Joe Allen*
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jul/25/swansea-liverpool-joe-allen


 
stay classy, kopites!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 30, 2012)

Rumor:

West Ham have agreed a 2m pound loan fee with Liverpool for  Andy Carroll. Its with a view to a 17m deal providing #WHUFC stay in the PL.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 30, 2012)

Great deal for WH. I guess he doesn't fit into the sort of football BR wants to play. I feel sorry for him, it was a big move for a young player and he deserved more time.


----------



## Voley (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll be glad to see the back of him.


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2012)

We've "distanced ourselves" from the speculation but Dave Sullivan's son has been tweeting for a while that we're hoping to sign a record transfer in the next couple of days.  Whether that's your boy or not, I don't know.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 30, 2012)

Is Aquilani going too?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Rumor:
> 
> West Ham have agreed a 2m pound loan fee with Liverpool for  Andy Carroll. Its with a view to a 17m deal providing #WHUFC stay in the PL.



I bet he finds form


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 31, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Is Aquilani going too?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19043308


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 2, 2012)

Our season has started!. Currently riding our luck vs FC Gomel 0-0


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 2, 2012)

0-1 Downing with the away goal


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 2, 2012)

Sterling seems very lightweight and easy to knock off the ball.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Sterling seems very lightweight and easy to knock off the ball.


I like the way he takes on people though. Aquilani has gone to fiorentina, bet we didn't get much for him.


----------



## mack (Aug 7, 2012)

Come on lads..where's the merciless mocking of our latest fuck up? 

http://www.theweek.co.uk/football/p...rpool-end-sponsorship-deal-standard-chartered


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 7, 2012)

mack said:


> Come on lads..where's the merciless mocking of our latest fuck up?
> 
> http://www.theweek.co.uk/football/p...rpool-end-sponsorship-deal-standard-chartered


 
It's a bit boring that one isn't it? I'm well up for a good laugh at Liverpool's expense (or any of the big teams tbh) but not knowing what your sponsors were up to? No fun there.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 7, 2012)

mack said:


> Come on lads..where's the merciless mocking of our latest fuck up?
> 
> http://www.theweek.co.uk/football/p...rpool-end-sponsorship-deal-standard-chartered


 
Meh there's fuck all in that story. United were sponsored by AIG and no one slagged them for that after the credit crunch.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

Suarez signed a new contract. Thank fuck for that. One can only hope Agger won't be tempted by CL football at City.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 8, 2012)

Wonder if I racially abuse someone at work, I'll get my salary tripled?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 8, 2012)

Give it a shot.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 8, 2012)

And don't apologise for it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 8, 2012)

Coates is worth a go and has looked good when I've seen him play. Also Agger likes a good whinge on and off the pitch so yes 22m please!


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 9, 2012)

Borini scores on his home debut and Joe Allen in the stands. Not a bad night.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 10, 2012)

We have just signed Joe Allen, surely we could have done with Sinclair down the wing?  Have we just signed the new Jordan Henderson?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 10, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> We have just signed Joe Allen, surely we could have done with Sinclair down the wing?  Have we just signed the new Jordan Henderson?



He looked outstanding last season (mind you so did Henderson during his last season at Sunderland). Rodgers has worked with him though and knows what he wants IMHO


----------



## big eejit (Aug 11, 2012)

So much for Rodger's agreement with Swansea not to poach their players. Someone pointed out that unfair to label Allen a rat as rats tend to leave sinking ships, not join them.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 11, 2012)

big eejit said:


> So much for Rodger's agreement with Swansea not to poach their players. Someone pointed out that unfair to label Allen a rat as rats tend to leave sinking ships, not join them.


 
Allen had a get-out clause, althoug I can see your point. Dunno about sinking ship - Laudrup can attract decent players I reckon.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 11, 2012)

3 through balls and 2 assists is an obvious 15million pounds. Whatever manager Liverpool appoint they spend double of what a players worth.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 11, 2012)

big eejit said:


> So much for Rodger's agreement with Swansea not to poach their players. Someone pointed out that unfair to label Allen a rat as* rats tend to leave sinking ships, not join them*.


 
The TV-AM joke. Its 30th anniversary next year.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 11, 2012)

Favelado said:


> The TV-AM joke. Its 30th anniversary next year.


 
 But it wouldn't have applied to Liverpool 30 years ago.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 16, 2012)

We've signed Oussama Assaidi from the Dutch league, also strongly rumored to be in for Nuri Sahin on loan from Real Madrid.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking good! 

A great signing without anyone even hinting about it!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 18, 2012)

Am I the only one who reads Coates as goatse?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Looking good!
> 
> A great signing without anyone even hinting about it!


 
Careful


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 18, 2012)

Less than an hour away now.

Team; Reina, Johnson, Kelly, Agger, Skrtel, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Downing, Borini, Suarez.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking forward to this!! I can hardly wait to see how Borini and Suarez get on.


----------



## agricola (Aug 18, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Looking forward to this!! I can hardly wait to see how Borini and Suarez get on.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Looking forward to this!! I can hardly wait to see how Borini and Suarez get on.


 
Told you to be careful

Steve Clarke seems like a promising manager. As does Laudrup.


----------



## agricola (Aug 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> As does Laudrup.


 
Swansea have a goal difference of +8 over their former manager.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh Dear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2012)

3-0? Against west brom?


----------



## agricola (Aug 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> 3-0? Against west brom?


 






Also is it me or could the Warrior trademark be deconstructed to read III - 0 ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2012)

"we come not to play but to cravenly surrender"


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2012)

Starting as we mean to carry on. Fucking hell ...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2012)

agricola said:


> Swansea have a goal difference of +8 over their former manager.


 
Going down with QPR and Norwich.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 18, 2012)

classic


----------



## TruXta (Aug 24, 2012)

Decent win last night, just about deserved overall. Hearts lived up to their name, but just didn't have that finishing touch. Thought we showed good composure in the second half, taking control of the tempo and showing some of the passing game that Rodgers obviously want us to play.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2012)

We should win at home and then play FC Mainz in the next round. Beat them and we can safely say that Liverpool are winning Hearts and Mainz throughout Europe.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 24, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> We should win at home and then play FC Mainz in the next round. Beat them and we can safely say that Liverpool are winning Hearts and Mainz throughout Europe.


 
 I'd rather we beat City first.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I'd rather we beat City first.


 
Can we bounce back in style? Going to be a tough one.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 25, 2012)

So Sahin's in for the season! Should be a great addition for us - him, Lucas, Allen, Henderson and Gerrard. Just need to get rid of Spearing then.

City tomorrow - I predict a tight affair. 1-1 or 1-0.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 25, 2012)

7-0 to city


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 25, 2012)

Dandred said:


> 7-0 to city


 
At fucking last.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> So Sahin's in for the season! Should be a great addition for us - him, Lucas, Allen, Henderson and Gerrard. Just need to get rid of Spearing then.
> 
> City tomorrow - I predict a tight affair. 1-1 or 1-0.



The signing of Sahin is a major coup for the club and for BR personally. It not only shows that the club can still attract world class talent but that Rodgers style and philosophy is one that is attractive to highly technical players exactly of the type needed. I think it's a great signing and hope a centre forward might yet appear before the end of the month.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2012)

Dandred said:


> 7-0 to city


 
Oh shit. We're doomed.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh shit. We're doomed.


 
Well you're currently bottom of the league. So the only way is up. Unless it's down of course....


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Well you're currently bottom of the league. So the only way is up. Unless it's down of course....


 
I'm a City supporter and that was in response to Dandred - whatever he predicts, the opposite will happen.

This has been the case ever since he started one of the all time classic threads on this forum

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/liverpool-f-c-2009-2010-season.217940/

Enjoy


----------



## big eejit (Aug 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'm a City supporter and that was in response to Dandred - whatever he predicts, the opposite will happen.
> 
> This has been the case ever since he started one of the all time classic threads on this forum
> 
> ...


 
Sorry! Yes I remember that legendary thread. If you look up 'hubris' in the dictionary, it actually refers to that thread.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2012)

big eejit said:


> Sorry! Yes I remember that legendary thread. If you look up 'hubris' in the dictionary, it actually refers to that thread.


 
I Like that Dandred Likes that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 26, 2012)

Liverpool: Reina; Kelly, Coates, Skrtel, Johnson; Gerrard, Lucas, Allen; Borini, Suarez, Sterling.

Rodgers is going for it


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn you Dandred


----------



## TruXta (Aug 26, 2012)

Great 1st half. Let's see if we can keep this up. Thought it was all over when Lucas went off, but Allen's been superb. Even Gerrard's been disciplined


----------



## TruXta (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Skrtel. Still, immensely pleased about this match. Allen is some player. Coates surely must start over Carra from now on (although Agger is still defender no. 1 on the block). Shelvey made up for his woeful performance against Hearts. And Sterling - to give a performance like that at 17 against the champions is fantastic. So, a game decided by defensive errors from both sides, but good entertainment. Gave me heart for the future of the club.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 26, 2012)

Full Kit Wanker

http://richardp1975.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/full-kit-wankers/



> I thought these fantastically disturbing images of grown men wearing full Liverpool kit in a variety of scenarios, none of them, it should be noted, actually playing football, should be celebrated and collected in one place, so here it is.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Full Kit Wanker
> 
> http://richardp1975.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/full-kit-wankers/


 
Oh dear
So, shellsuits are officially passe then.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 27, 2012)

Loved Jamie Redknapp's 'reason' for giving Joe Allan the MOTM, apparently it's because he "passes to his own team" which is something they're 'used to at Anfield'. Oh there we go then....


----------



## TruXta (Aug 27, 2012)

Didn't hear that. Thought he deserved it either way.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 27, 2012)

Thought City were very fortunate to get a point.

Rodgers has pretty much sidelined King Kenny's star buys and Allen looked very good imo.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 27, 2012)

If Adam stays I can't see him getting a lot of game-time, same for Carroll. Of the two I'd rather keep Carroll, he offers something different, while Adam is just a bit slow and unfit.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd suggest Adam and Carroll need to go. Regardless of what you think about them the simple fact is that they won't fit into Rodgers style of play. Not fast enough, mobile enough or technical enough. Jury still out on Henderson, at least under BR (when he plays) he's likely to play in his position rather than out wide so we will see. With Downing the talent is clearly there but possibly the application isn't and he seems overawed by it all still (unlike Sterling). Joe Allen was outstanding yesterday and is the blueprint for the sort of player Rodgers wants to bring in.

The more I see and hear about Brendan R the more I like it.


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh Skrtel. Still, immensely pleased about this match. Allen is some player. Coates surely must start over Carra from now on (although Agger is still defender no. 1 on the block). Shelvey made up for his woeful performance against Hearts. And Sterling - to give a performance like that at 17 against the champions is fantastic. So, a game decided by defensive errors from both sides, but good entertainment. Gave me heart for the future of the club.


Yep, that sums it up for me too. Good to hear The Kop appreciative of some genuinely decent play for a change, too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 28, 2012)

Really impressed with the performance over the weekend, We had a lot of young players out too

Kelly
Coates
Sterling
Allen
Shelvey
Borini

Coates especially played well against a really good attack.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 29, 2012)

We need a defensive midfielder now that Lucas is out for three months and Spearing could be sold soon.  Dembele looks like a great aquisition for the Spuds, we need a Tiote, a complete destroyer in midfield.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 30, 2012)

Radio's reporting Carroll's been told he can leave.


----------



## mattie (Aug 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Radio's reporting Carroll's been told he can leave.


 
Mark Curtis may be a factor in where Carroll ends up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Radio's reporting Carroll's been told he can leave.


To be fair, he's been pretty much told that all summer, it's more a question of him _wanting_ to leave, isn't it?

Can understand him not really fancying West Ham to be honest. Liverpool should just swallow it and give him back to us


----------



## mattie (Aug 30, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be fair, he's been pretty much told that all summer, it's more a question of him _wanting_ to leave, isn't it?
> 
> *Can understand him not really fancying West Ham to be honest*. Liverpool should just swallow it and give him back to us


 
 but I see your point.


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think he's coming here Mattie.  Curtis or no curtis.


----------



## mattie (Aug 30, 2012)

tommers said:


> I don't think he's coming here Mattie. Curtis or no curtis.


 
No chance at all, but BFS would love him - not just because he'd be BFS' hoofball targetman.


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2012)

Cannot.  Wait.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 30, 2012)

Carroll, Adam and Spearing out of the squad for tonight.

BR says "You don't need to be a rocket scientist to see that Andy has been a cover player for us. He has been excellent in terms of his attitude and his acceptance of where he is at but, for us as a football club, and I am talking generically here, I'm not sure we are in a position to have £35m players as third choice strikers or wingers who might be on £5m-£6m a year. I don't think the football club is in that position. This is the challenge that I have to work something but it is not going to be done overnight."

Yet again spot on. 

Carroll will be gone by Friday and Walcott and Dempsey in


----------



## agricola (Aug 30, 2012)

What a difference a week makes:




			
				a nutcase said:
			
		

> "I need a minimum of three strikers. Once the window shuts, that is it until January. I have got (Luis) Suarez, Fabio Borini and Andy Carroll," he told reporters.
> 
> "I would need to be a nutcase even to consider at this moment to let Carroll go out, unless there are other solutions for that."


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2012)

According to the beeb Andy 'Donkey' Carroll is off to join the ammers.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19422144

Good riddance


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 30, 2012)

Would rather have LIorente than Dempsey tbh.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 30, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> According to the beeb Andy 'Donkey' Carroll is off to join the ammers.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19422144
> 
> Good riddance


He's gone

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/carroll-completes-loan-move

When we bought him he was rough but it turned out you couldn't polish him up. We need to get in a reinforcement now, probably Clint Dempsey or Sturridge(I hope)


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He's gone
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/carroll-completes-loan-move
> 
> When we bought him he was rough but it turned out you couldn't polish him up. We need to get in a reinforcement now, probably Clint Dempsey or Sturridge(I hope)


Aye ya cannae polish a turd, especially one that big. Shame it's only on loan.

Burpatoff gone to Fulham for 5 mil.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


>


not working here


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> He's gone
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/carroll-completes-loan-move
> 
> When we bought him he was rough but it turned out you couldn't polish him up. We need to get in a reinforcement now, probably Clint Dempsey or Sturridge(I hope)


Sturridge for 10 mil according to the grapevine.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 30, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Sturridge for 10 mil according to the grapevine.


I'd take that, dunno why Chelsea don't play him more.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 30, 2012)

Pepe


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2012)

How much do you want for Sturridge?
Um.. 10 million?
Tell you what, let's call it 30.
Um.. Ok?
35!  35 then!


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2012)

WTF's going on with Pepe?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 30, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'd take that, dunno why Chelsea don't play him more.


 
Probably because he's the greediest player around? If he could get over that he'd be a very good player though IMO. If you were getting him you'd think Chelsea must have a striker lined up or they'd be left with only Torres.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 30, 2012)

Suarez!


----------



## agricola (Aug 30, 2012)

Another famous European night at Anfield!


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 30, 2012)

Gerrard is such a greedy cunt sometimes.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2012)

agricola said:


> Another famous European night at Anfield!


Who you got in the champions league draw bitters?


----------



## agricola (Aug 30, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Who you got in the champions league draw bitters?


 
We are in the same group as you, chap.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 30, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Probably because he's the greediest player around? If he could get over that he'd be a very good player though IMO. If you were getting him you'd think Chelsea must have a striker lined up or they'd be left with only Torres.


They've just bought Victor Moses and have got Luakuku out on loan.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 30, 2012)

Poor aul' Andy; didn't really want to move to Liverpool, didn't really want to move to West Ham.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2012)

agricola said:


> We are in the same group as you, chap.


Inter two-bob cup?
If you knew your history it would be enough to make your Hearts go woooooohhhoooooohoo.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

I want a striker. Wahwahwah! Strikah!


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 30, 2012)

Pepe Reina has fucked up?

Fuck off, I don't believe you. ANOTHER one of those rare mistakes?!


----------



## Voley (Aug 30, 2012)

Nervy finish against Hearts there. Really glad Carroll's finally gone though. God he was fucking awful to watch.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Pepe Reina has fucked up?
> 
> Fuck off, I don't believe you. ANOTHER one of those rare mistakes?!


 
Weak sauce, come back later.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 30, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Who you got in the champions league draw bitters?


 
And didn't spend £80m to miss it neither....


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And didn't spend £80m to miss it neither....


You've never had 80 million


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 30, 2012)

3rd most expensive PL transfer - out on loan.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 31, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> You've never had 80 million


 
I'd rather not have had it than spunked it away as KKKenny did...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2012)

Sure, Feds, sure.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2012)

Carroll on loan to WH, Spearing on loan to Bolton, Adam having his medical at Stoke so far.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't you want to, like, _sign_ some players? 

I suppose all these loans are to make (financial) space for the incoming, right? Rumours are both Sturridge and Dempsey are slipping away...


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Don't you want to, like, _sign_ some players?
> 
> I suppose all these loans are to make (financial) space for the incoming, right? Rumours are both Sturridge and Dempsey are slipping away...


 
As discussed in the other thread why would Dempsey go to Villa?  Liverpool will have to top the 7m asking fee, so maybe 35m might be enough?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Don't you want to, like, _sign_ some players?
> 
> I suppose all these loans are to make (financial) space for the incoming, right? Rumours are both Sturridge and Dempsey are slipping away...


 
Looking at some young German forward by the looks of things. Personally I'd be happy to see the club mainly build for the future, but we do need a proven goal-scorer.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Looking at some young German forward by the looks of things. Personally I'd be happy to see the club mainly build for the future, but we do need a proven goal-scorer.


 
I think he's been signed now.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 31, 2012)

We're going to be playing with young boys in the group stages


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 31, 2012)

*GROUP A*

Liverpool
Udinese
Young Boys
Anzhi

Not bad that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 31, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> We're going to be playing with young boys in the group stages


 
At the Wankdorf?


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 31, 2012)

Liverpool refuse to increase their rejected bid for Clint Dempsey, thought to be worth £6m (£8m plus Henderson).


----------



## agricola (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone like to guess what minute Suarez will be stretchered off on Sunday?  I am torn between the 28th and the 52nd.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 31, 2012)

At this rate the it'll be a Spanish style 4-6-0 formation on Sunday


----------



## big eejit (Sep 2, 2012)

Liverpool skint - official:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/sep/01/liverpool-fail-clint-dempsey-financial-constraints


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

3-1 to Liverpool today, Sterling, Suarez and Glen to score. Reina OG for the Arsenal goal.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 2, 2012)

Think a draw is the likely result today. Arsenal can't score, Liverpool have got one recognised forward.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Think a draw is the likely result today. Arsenal can't score, Liverpool have got one recognised forward.


 
Borini?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 2, 2012)

Not being used as one to date in the league. 

Feel very sorry for Rodgers.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Feel very sorry for Rodgers.


 
Didn't he spunk your transfer budget on a player he agreed NOT to buy from his old club?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Didn't he spunk your transfer budget on a player he agreed NOT to buy from his old club?


 
For the nth time, Allen had a clause in his contract that if any of 5 (I believe) specified teams came for him he could leave. By the looks of it there was no agreement between Rodgers and Swansea that legally hindered Allen's transfer, else I'm sure we would've heard about it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 2, 2012)

Sahin is starting, looking forward to seeing him play


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm stuck in the office until the match is over  *cries*


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

ARSE


----------



## Dandred (Sep 2, 2012)

Meh, really missing a striker, still trying to get the passing game going.....

3-0 to arsenal


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 2, 2012)

Really disappointing today.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuck knows why Rodgers let Gerrard stay on the pitch, did fuck all far as I could see. Shelvey did more in 20 minutes than Gerrard in 95. Apart from that we've no physical presence in the midfield - Lucas obv a big absence, and as many predicted we had no teeth up front. Too static, too sloppy. BR's plan is good, but we need players who believe and can execute. Man U next, not looking good is it?


----------



## agricola (Sep 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Fuck knows why Rodgers let Gerrard stay on the pitch, did fuck all far as I could see. Shelvey did more in 20 minutes than Gerrard in 95. Apart from that we've no physical presence in the midfield - Lucas obv a big absence, and as many predicted we had no teeth up front. Too static, too sloppy. BR's plan is good, but we need players who believe and can execute. Man U next, not looking good is it?


 
Its going to be so annoying when we give you your first three points of the season.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

agricola said:


> Its going to be so annoying when we give you your first three points of the season.


 
I'll counter-jinx you and say we'll give you three points. But I reckon we'll pick up some points before that.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 2, 2012)

Lucas a miss but the need for a striker - like a Sturridge - to feed off the approach play is glaring. Reina poor again and generally a depressing afternoon.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

Drop Reina and Gerrard for the next game, start Doni and Shelvey. Oh, and move Suarez left, Sterling right and Borini into the centre. As it is we're depressingly predictable.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2012)

Rumours..... 

Owen? Drogba?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

Owen can get to fuck. Drogba apparently not released despite rumours?


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 2, 2012)

Would love to see the Drog, Brendan Rodgers looking out of his depth?  I knew we needed a midfield destroyer even Barca have Biscuits and Mascerano, right now we have no one.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

BR's not out of his depth, what the fuck is this knee-jerk bullshit? Have some fucking patience. You can't expect the system and the players to click overnight.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> BR's not out of his depth, what the fuck is this knee-jerk bullshit? Have some fucking patience. You can't expect the system and the players to click overnight.


 
Facks sake man letting Carroll go without a replacement? Jesus wept! Also Arsenal lost their star player and started Giroud, Podolski and Carzola, so the new players excuse doesn't wash here.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Facks sake man letting Carroll go without a replacement? Jesus wept! Also Arsenal lost their star player and started Giroud, Podolski and Carzola, so the new players excuse doesn't wash here.


 
You think that was his doing?  Also I said the players need to get with the new system. We only played two new players, one of whom was by far our best player (Allen), cuz he knows what BR's all about.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 2, 2012)

Our problem is that's there's no-one on the bench to bring on and make a difference. Downing, Shelvey?.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 2, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Facks sake man letting Carroll go without a replacement? Jesus wept! Also Arsenal lost their star player and started Giroud, Podolski and Carzola, so the new players excuse doesn't wash here.



It was Rodgers who said it would be lunacy to let Carroll go without signing a replacement. It was Rodgers who said he'd be happy for Carroll to stay if a replacement couldn't be lined up. His only 'fault' is his honest assessment of the limited ability of the squad he has inherited lacking pace, technique and mobility.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 2, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Our problem is that's there's no-one on the bench to bring on and make a difference. Downing, Shelvey?.



Yes, and this is the bigger and longer term problem that needs to be faced. As it stands it's hard to see how a challenge on 4 fronts can be maintained with the limited squad depth. I can't really argue with any of players binned off but the sourcing and buying 'system' in place has failed to replace the numbers let go. 

Rodgers knows the players he wants but hes paying the price for the outlay last year and also the hefty contracts doled out.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 2, 2012)

Reina fucks up again, when are pool fans going to wise up and realise that he isn't all that. Got a feeling that this season for liverpool is going to make last years look good.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Reina fucks up again, when are pool fans going to wise up and realise that he isn't all that. Got a feeling that this season for liverpool is going to make last years look good.


 
Apart from his last season and this (so far) he's been in the top 3 of keepers in the Prem for fucking yonks. Three time Golden Glove recipient, and not all that? Off you fuck. As for this season, bit early to tell. Reckon we'll be 6th or 7th.


----------



## Roonster (Sep 2, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yes, and this is the bigger and longer term problem that needs to be faced. As it stands it's hard to see how a challenge on 4 fronts can be maintained with the limited squad depth. I can't really argue with any of players binned off but the sourcing and buying 'system' in place has failed to replace the numbers let go.
> 
> Rodgers knows the players he wants but hes paying the price for the outlay last year and also the hefty contracts doled out.


 
Ha very true.. so what..bring back "king kenny"  Lol


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm sure Kenny would play for free.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree on one thing though, drop the quarterback. Looks like Owen could indeed become a reality now but we'd have to better Stoke's 2 year contract and 1.5m wages. 

Reina, come on the guy has made some costly mistakes last season, beaten at the near post on a few occassions. I love the man and his loyalty to the club but it do seem like he's been there too long and needs a fresh start. I feel sorry for him, never played by Spain unless for meaningless friendlies or WC games where they're resting the first team.  Given 6 or 7 years of his life to us for one FA cup and a Carling cup...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> I agree on one thing though, drop the quarterback. Looks like Owen could indeed become a reality now but we'd have to better Stoke's 2 year contract and 1.5m wages.
> 
> Reina, come on the guy has made some costly mistakes last season, beaten at the near post on a few occassions. I love the man and his loyalty to the club but it do seem like he's been there too long and needs a fresh start. I feel sorry for him, never played by Spain unless for meaningless friendlies or WC games where they're resting the first team.


 
By QB, you mean Gerrard? It's obvious he can't play MF in the current set-up. Lost most of his burst of pace and his passing isn't what it used to be. And when was the last time he score a proper screamer, like he used to do 5-10 times a year in the past?

And if we get Owen there could be no greater indictment of our transfer acumen this window. I mean, signing Man U's 6th choice striker for mega wages? Might as well get someone young, unknown and hungry. Or play either of Morgan or Yesil. Or KK.

As for Reina, he could do with more competition. Play Jones for a match or two, get Jose motivated again.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes Gerrard!  Keep him on the bench when we need a goal and bring him on!  He should see plenty of acion then!


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2012)

Please sign Michael Owen.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

We'll sign him, then loan him out to your lot.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2012)

We wouldn't want him.  That's how low you've sunk.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

If it happens, then... well. For now I choose to believe that Rodgers et al. is not that stupid. Besides, if they couldn't afford Dempsey, how're they gonna afford Owen's wages, which are no doubt massive since he's a free agent?


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 3, 2012)

Another year of the Liverpool groundhog saga - a new season and yet another new manager.

After just one game (yes ONE game) Scousers on 606 were calling for the return of “King Kenny” and Rafa.

The reality is you’re just a middle-of-the-road club which is only newsworthy because of a continuing tradition of spunking ridiculous amounts of money on average players like Carroll, Downing, Henderson, Adam and Aqulani (remember him? £17 million, 25 appearances and 2 goals). 

Long may it continue.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> The reality is you’re just a middle-of-the-road club which is only newsworthy because of a continuing tradition of spunking ridiculous amounts of money on average players like Carroll, Downing, Henderson, Adam and Aqulani (remember him? £17 million, 25 appearances and 2 goals).


 
The above has been true for the last three seasons. Before that we regularly finished in the top 4, won one CL cup and got to another final, plus we regularly advanced to the knockout stages. Plus we won a load of other cups in the previous decade - UEFA, FA and League Cup. Middle of the road? What has Tottenham, Everton, Villa or Arsenal won in the last 5-10 years?


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Plus we won a load of other cups in the previous decade - UEFA, FA and League Cup. Middle of the road? What has Tottenham, Everton, Villa or Arsenal won in the last 5-10 years?


 
That’s the fundamental problem with Scousers - they perennially live in the past. If the limit of your ambition is to compare yourself with Villa then be my guest.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> *That’s the fundamental problem with Scousers - they perennially live in the past.*


 
All achievements are per definition in the past. Is this the best you can do?


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> All achievements are per definition in the past. Is this the best you can do?


 
You brought up your past achievements, not me.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> You brought up your past achievements, not me.


 
I can't very well bring up future achievements can I? You claimed Liverpool is a mid-table team. Which has been more or less true for the last three seasons. Before that it was untrue. It might well be untrue in the future.


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I can't very well bring up future achievements can I? You claimed Liverpool is a mid-table team. Which has been more or less true for the last three seasons. Before that it was untrue. It might well be untrue in the future.


 
What I said was Liverpool are now a “middle of the road” club. 

If there’s no point in discussing past achievements or possible future achievements there’s not much else to talk about - except Liverpool’s current policy of spending so much money on poor to average players that there’s bugger all left in the kitty.

That is, and is likely to remain in the foreseeable future, a great source of amusement to me.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> What I said was Liverpool are now a “middle of the road” club.
> 
> If there’s no point in discussing past achievements or possible future achievements there’s not much else to talk about - except Liverpool’s current policy of spending so much money on poor to average players that there’s bugger all left in the kitty.
> 
> That is, and is likely to remain in the foreseeable future, a great source of amusement to me.


 
All clubs make shite signings from time to time (altho credit to Arsenal for bucking the trend to a large extent). We've had some great signings in amongst the dross - see Suarez, Allen, Shelvey in the last couple of years. But yeah, no one is disputing we've had a pretty bad record when it comes to getting value for money lately.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> What I said was Liverpool are now a “middle of the road” club.
> 
> If there’s no point in discussing past achievements or possible future achievements there’s not much else to talk about - except Liverpool’s current policy of spending so much money on poor to average players that there’s bugger all left in the kitty.
> 
> That is, and is likely to remain in the foreseeable future, a great source of amusement to me.


 
Actually there is plenty to discuss.

At last there is a coach at the club committed to a style of football that is both efective and enjoyable to watch.

There is a new emphasis on pace, technical ability and fast movement of the ball. In other words the team is being adopted to a style necessary to compete at the highest levels.

New players who have come in - Allen, Sahin and Borini - look up to the job both technically and mentally.

Bad and avergae buys have been identified and are being dealt with.

There is a move to develop and promote younger players.

It'll take time but the trajectory is the correct one. 

And unlike other clubs, Liverpool have a knowledgeable crowd who will give the new coach the time and support to implement the strategy.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Another year of the Liverpool groundhog saga - a new season and yet another new manager.
> 
> After just one game (yes ONE game) Scousers on 606 were calling for the return of “King Kenny” and Rafa.
> 
> ...


 
So your analysis of the clubs support is gleaned from 606 is it? Smart.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 3, 2012)

I love this thread. It been getting better every year since Dandred 2010.


----------



## agricola (Sep 3, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> And unlike other clubs, Liverpool have a knowledgeable crowd who will give the new coach the time and support to implement the strategy.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor effort, I can't see that anyone's posted any Klanfield pics. C'mon lads.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 3, 2012)

agricola said:


>


 
9 flags. Truly representative of the support.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2012)

What's funny about all these fans of other clubs is that they just can't shut up about this club. Wonder why - I don't see that many going on about Everton or Tottenham.


----------



## agricola (Sep 3, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 9 flags. Truly representative of the support.


 
You do know what RAWK is, dont you?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 3, 2012)

agricola said:


> You do know what RAWK is, dont you?


 
606, 9 homemade banners and a message board. Jesus


----------



## Deareg (Sep 3, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 606, 9 homemade banners and a message board. Jesus


And one dissenting urban voice.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2012)

agricola said:


> You do know what RAWK is, dont you?


 
That would be hours of entertainment wouldn't it? 
Luckily I haven't the time to trawl through it but some people have been posting the best bits on Blue Moon, along with some furore from Boston Red Sox messageboards which seem to have an anti-Fenway bias of late.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


>


 
Why have they all got Slur Alex's nose on?


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 4, 2012)

I can see Rodgers being out by the end of the season. Hasn’t started too well has it. Eight points behind the leaders after just 3 games. You could be out of the title race by the end of next month. 

He doesn’t seem he’s too chuffed with the owners either.

Liverpool is just one long, extremely funny soap, opera. Eat your heart out Carla Lane.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 4, 2012)

Aren't all club a soap opera?

All that has happened here is financial reality to be honest . Its a team in transition in a club that didn't invest well in the last few years. Rodgers is a good coach but his changes will take time and progress won't be even.

Mind you it reminds me of that story when Rodgers was appointed and asked 'how far away do you think Liverpool are from a good club' and before he could answer some wag shouted out 'about a mile they are down the road at Goodison.'


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> I can see Rodgers being out by the end of the season. Hasn’t started too well has it. Eight points behind the leaders after just 3 games. You could be out of the title race by the end of next month.
> 
> He doesn’t seem he’s too chuffed with the owners either.
> 
> Liverpool is just one long, extremely funny soap, opera. Eat your heart out Carla Lane.


 
I fear you may be right.

Some lad from Surrey on the radio said the same last night, he heard Brian Clough is being lined up to take over. I also met a fella in the pub, said he'd been on a message board and they reckon Rodgers will be sacked last week.   

I see your from "here, there and everywhere", in other words all over the place.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie's another one of those shite trolls that all big clubs seem to attract like flies. As for being out of the title race - we were never in it. Even the owners made no mention of expecting a top 4 finish as happened last season. This season, like the last 3 really, is transitional. Hopefully this time it will transition to something lastingly good again.


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 4, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I see your from "here, there and everywhere", in other words all over the place.


 
The bookies are already taking bets on the NEXT Liverpool manager. Rafa's 8/1 if you fancy a punt.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> The bookies are already taking bets on the NEXT Liverpool manager. Rafa's 8/1 if you fancy a punt.


 
They're taking bets on all clubs' next managers. Jose Mourinho is 4/1 as the next Man U manager. Fancy a punt?


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> They're taking bets on all clubs' next managers. Jose Mourinho is 4/1 as the next Man U manager. Fancy a punt?


 
Opening a book after 3 games in charge is a bit unusual. Puts him on a par with AVB

There's also a book on whether Rodgers will be out by Xmas - the ONLY such market in the Premieship.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Opening a book after 3 games is a bit unusual. Puts him on a par with AVB
> 
> There's also a book on whether Rodgers will be out by Xmas - the ONLY such market in the Premieship.


 
I'll bet that book was open as soon as he was hired. As for your latter point, so what? Bookies take punts on any old shite, especially bets they're likely to make money off. Unless he walks chances that he'll be pushed are nil.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Opening a book after 3 games in charge is a bit unusual.


 
But good business given the number of clowns who spout shite about the club.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

Why don't you put your money where your mouth is, happie? I'll gladly bet you that BR will be in charge next season. Tenner for a charity of your choice?


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Unless he walks chances that he'll be pushed are nil.


 
I seem to recall people were saying exactly the same about "King Kenny" during his last incarnation as Liverpool's saviour.


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Why don't you put your money where your mouth is, happie? I'll gladly bet you that BR will be in charge next season. Tenner for a charity of your choice?


 
Bet taken - £10 for Oxfam. I'll even offer you odds of 2/1.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> I seem to recall people were saying exactly the same about "King Kenny" during his last incarnation as Liverpool's saviour.


 
I'll also have a tenner with you that BR is there at the start of next season. Charity of choice applies.

Looks like the time to put up or shut up has arrived happie.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Bet taken - £10 for Oxfam. I'll even offer you odds of 2/1.


 
Deal. You may choose to give me odds, or just put the tenner in, don't mind either way.


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Deal. You may choose to give me odds, or just put the tenner in, don't mind either way.


 
More than happy to give odds - and I always pay up. You can PM to remind me if you win, and I'll post up the receipt.


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 4, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I'll also have a tenner with you that BR is there at the start of next season. Charity of choice applies.
> 
> Looks like the time to put up or shut up has arrived happie.


 
I'll take your tenner as well @ two's for Oxfam


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> You can PM to remind me if you win, and I'll post up the receipt.


 
That's fine, I'll do the same if I lose (which obviously won't happen).


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> I'll take your tenner as well @ two's for Oxfam


 
Deal. Get saving up Happie


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

Well that ended pretty well.


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 4, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Deal. Get saving up Happie


 
I'll stand any bets @ 2/1 up to a total liability of £100.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 4, 2012)

speaking as a everton supporter, i don't care where liverpool finish this season as long as everton are above them and they are above, spurs, the hammers, and chelsea


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 4, 2012)

Mungy said:


> speaking as a everton supporter, i don't care where liverpool finish this season as long as everton are above them and they are above, spurs, the hammers, and chelsea


 
On balance, I'd be reasonably happy if the premiership ended today:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/tables

You may have to scroll some way down to find Liverpool.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 4, 2012)

How long before the "Greatest Fans in the World"TM are demanding Rodger's getting the boot?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

revol68 said:


> How long before the "Greatest Fans in the World"TM are demanding Rodger's getting the boot?


 
I'm sure some muppets already are. Most are likely like me, willing to give the guy at least 2 seasons, if not three. We need stability and consistency more than anything. That said we also need better scouts.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

Owen to Pool ruled out by BR according to the Graun. Thank fuck for that. Would've been a spectacular own goal in sporting terms and WRT fans had it happened.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> On balance, I'd be reasonably happy if the premiership ended today:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/tables
> 
> You may have to scroll some way down to find Liverpool.


i'd like to see em above QPR as well. I like QPR but i just can't stand that mark hughes chap


----------



## Favelado (Sep 4, 2012)

I am a big Liverpool fan and even I think we've turned into Newcastle now.

Oh hang on, Newcastle are good.

I do love you LFC, but I think we're fucked for ages, or forever.

YNWA.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I'm sure some muppets already are. Most are likely like me, willing to give the guy at least 2 seasons, if not three. We need stability and consistency more than anything. That said we also need better scouts.


 
Where was the need for 'stability' and support for Hodgson?

If Rogers continues to have a worse record than Hodgson will your 2/3 season resolve be maintained?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 4, 2012)

I've considered the idea that the owners have been a bit cute with the transfer shit and have a win win. They don't give Roy Rogers the dosh to buy Dempsey and Makepeace and he ends up with the support of the fans and a few moans about the owners and they bring the wage bill down.
The fans get behind Rogers and he gets to see who's boss. 
Shanks must be spinning.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd love to know what these "two big european clubs" who were supposedly after Owen were?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Where was the need for 'stability' and support for Hodgson?
> 
> If Rogers continues to have a worse record than Hodgson will your 2/3 season resolve be maintained?


 
It's a bit early to start talking about record when BR's been in charge for all of 3 PL matches. Hodgson's flaws weren't just on the pitch, and speaking of transfer dealings, his (or the ones happening while he was there, Purslow has a lot to answer for as well) were shocking - Konchesky, Poulsen, Cole anyone?

I take your point, but at the same time there's a balance to be struck between loyalty to managers and desire for results. Signing Kenny permanently was a mistake, one we're paying for as much as the other mistakes done post-Rafa. No Kenny = no Carroll for instance.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 5, 2012)

Del Piero anyone?  http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/liverpool-bid-del-piero-confirmed-070234467.html 

Would be an exciting addition to the squad.  I know he's an oldboy and we're getting desperate...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 5, 2012)

No no no.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 5, 2012)

We need an experienced calming influence when a late goal is required to snatch a draw against the likes of Southampton, Stoke, Aston Villa at Clansfield.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 5, 2012)

Your owners have already said there will be no short term signings, if they are being honest then it is a sensible approach and the fans will have to be patient, something that seems to be as rare as unicorns in today's game.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 5, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> We need an experienced calming influence when a late goal is required to snatch a draw against the likes of Southampton, Stoke, Aston Villa at Clansfield.


 
Which is why Gerrard needs to be played upfield and not in the middle of the park. Del Piero is not the solution. Drogba would be better but I rather they recruited from the youth ranks than splurge on an older player who's looking for a last pay-check.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 5, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Which is why Gerrard needs to be played upfield and not in the middle of the park. Del Piero is not the solution. Drogba would be better but I rather they recruited from the youth ranks than splurge on an older player who's looking for a last pay-check.


 
Spot on. Gerrard must play as part of the front 3 and Shelvey/Lucas alongside Allen and Sahin or even Henderson as a holder. Cole could also be deployed up there for rotiational purposes.

What is obvious after 3 games, and leaving aside the 'crisis' of loaning out a forward who wasn't going to play, is that Gerrard doesn't have the discipline or the engine any more (too many hard miles over previous seasons) to play in the midfield 3


----------



## TruXta (Sep 5, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## agricola (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Del Piero anyone? http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/liverpool-bid-del-piero-confirmed-070234467.html
> 
> Would be an exciting addition to the squad. I know he's an oldboy and we're getting desperate...


 
He was apparently offered a deal, but turned it down because of Heysel.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 6, 2012)

Interview with Rodgers here:

http://www.theanfieldwrap.com/2012/09/interview-brendan-rodgers-talks-to-taw/


----------



## agricola (Sep 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Interview with Rodgers here:
> 
> http://www.theanfieldwrap.com/2012/09/interview-brendan-rodgers-talks-to-taw/


 
Lets all hope Stevie G hasnt listened to that, or a transfer request will be handed in shortly.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

I would be so happy.


----------



## agricola (Sep 7, 2012)

More Brendan:



"I give you the permission to be yourself"


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2012)

Dunno what's so bad about that?


----------



## agricola (Sep 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Dunno what's so bad about that?


 
Mostly the entire thing, its like Rafa doing a _Facts_ interview every day.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2012)

agricola said:


> Mostly the entire thing, its like Rafa doing a _Facts_ interview every day.


 
I've not seen it, was merely commenting on that quote. Again, what's so bad about that? Every manager out there comes out with embarassing crap, especially when they're discussing their "philosophy".


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 7, 2012)

agricola said:


> More Brendan:


What's  is you sitting through an interview a rival manager gave to a fan site and coming up with a silly comment on here. Obsessed.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 7, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's  is you sitting through an interview a rival manager gave to a fan site and coming up with a silly comment on here. Obsessed.


All Bitters are obsessed with Liverpool. If they put as much time and effort into their own team they might sell out the odd game


----------



## agricola (Sep 7, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's  is you sitting through an interview a rival manager gave to a fan site and coming up with a silly comment on here. Obsessed.


 
Yeah right, if Moyes did an interview like that you wouldnt be chortling at it on our thread.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 7, 2012)

Excellent stuff from BR. Open, honest, progressive.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 7, 2012)

JUSTICE FOR THE 96.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/sep/07/hillsborough-families-apology-david-cameron


----------



## Voley (Sep 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> Yeah right, if Moyes did an interview like that you wouldnt be chortling at it on our thread.


Have you never seen an interview with a football manager before or something? You're behaving increasingly oddly, even by obsessive Evertonian standards.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 9, 2012)

NVP said:


> Have you never seen an interview with a football manager before or something? You're behaving increasingly oddly, even by obsessive Evertonian standards.


 
Ignore the message and attack the medium.... More Anfield paranoia....


----------



## Voley (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a perfectly ordinary interview where he talks about tactics. Yet agricola sat through 25 minutes of it to try and pick holes. Bizarre, even for a toffee.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 9, 2012)

NVP said:


> It's a perfectly ordinary interview where he talks about tactics. Yet agricola sat through 25 minutes of it to try and pick holes. Bizarre, even for a toffee.


 
Or he was just interested. I've sat and watched numerous managers interviews, they can be interesting. They can also be downright embarrassing....


----------



## Mungy (Sep 9, 2012)

interesting. much better than the usual game of two halves, sick as a parrot, over the moon interviews.


----------



## agricola (Sep 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Or he was just interested. I've sat and watched numerous managers interviews, they can be interesting. They can also be downright embarrassing....


 
Indeed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 9, 2012)

NVP said:


> Have you never seen an interview with a football manager before or something? You're behaving increasingly oddly, even by obsessive Evertonian standards.


I'd say it's the usual behavior.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## krink (Sep 13, 2012)

Expecting a cracking atmosphere at our place Saturday no doubt there'll at least be a respectful rendition of YNWA from our lot if not more. I expect both sets of supporters to be loud as fuck in tribute to the 96. Also reminded that our semi-final against Norwich was the first semi-final to be held at hillsborough after 1989 and the way the whole ground started singing YNWA will stay with me for ever.


(Think we'll beat you 1-0 without beachballs.)


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2012)

krink said:


> Expecting a cracking atmosphere at our place Saturday no doubt there'll at least be a respectful rendition of YNWA from our lot if not more. I expect both sets of supporters to be loud as fuck in tribute to the 96.


Lots of this please.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 15, 2012)

Fantastic result for Liverpool to salvage a draw against the mighty Sunderland. If they can keep this form up they may yet avoid relegation.


----------



## krink (Sep 16, 2012)

we defended well but scousers won with that maggie thatcher chant, class!


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 16, 2012)

Some great singing here.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2012)

D


nino_savatte said:


> Some great singing here.



Don't let Sass see this


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

Watching young boys game fnar on fox soccer

"The more young boys work the more tired they're gonna get (Snigger), Liverpool need a couple of strikers in the 2 meter box and then throw a couple of long rangers in"  I think he's not savvy with our transfer issues 
"They definitely want to go into the half one *nothing* up"


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

Comical defending for the young boys to grab an equaliser.
Back to the ironing


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

ooooh 1-2
* Switches Iron off

"Jimmy Charragher is great at reading the game"
"Liverpool wanna take this lead to the locker room at half time"


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

2-2
Might scrub the step
"They need to turn these young boys around"


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

"You can see young boys collapsing on that guy in the hole every time"


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

young boys 3-2 up against Liverpool young boys.

Am I the only one giggling at this game?


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Am I the only one giggling at this game?


I think you'll find a bunch of bluenoses are doing too


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

3-3 Bore-ini celebrates scoring a goal he didn't even touch. Rogers looks to the floor as Fox soccer continue to spurt the inuendo about Young boys.

This is the funniest game I've watched for donks


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> I think you'll find a bunch of bluenoses are doing too


That's what i was thinking 
I'm watching it with my Bluenose brother and his sides are splitting 
We have had a bit of erb mind


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 20, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> That's what i was thinking
> I'm watching it with my Bluenose brother and his sides are splitting
> We have had a bit of erb mind


 
In fairness we've been splitting our sides at most of your games this season.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes I'm enjoying the comedy of errors from both sides!  Shame it's not at the wankdoff stadium fnarr!


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> In fairness we've been splitting our sides at most of your games this season.


This ones fucking great. It's the best we've been in.
No Gerrard, no Louis, in fact I haven't got a fucking clue who's playing for us. I think we've sent the under 16 squad over


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

I was hoping it would stay 2-1 so we could have the
"Young boys beaten by Wisdom"
headline


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

"Young boys have kept it tight"
I can't take any more


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 20, 2012)

Shelvey is the man!  Looking more and more comfortable in a Liverpool shirt.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

5-3
"Welcome to the jonjo shelvey show"
fuckin ham shanks


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

Really rammed it down the young boys throats


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 20, 2012)

Scored 5 times against young boys, ohh matron!


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 20, 2012)

We came from behind and finished up on top.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

From the bottom of the league to a top night with Europe's young boys.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 20, 2012)

Jonjo Shelvey must be a Catholic priest seeing as he just completely raped Young Boys.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

That's so wrong but it made me laugh


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

The player's were good in the young boys box tonight. Five times they scored.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm really pleased for Ojala that he manèged to take one at both ends


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 20, 2012)

Shelvey came on and the young boys opened up nicely for his shots.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 20, 2012)

Get your Coates love you've scored!


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2012)

Some of the young boys players were a bit of a mouthful for the commentator


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 20, 2012)

"Next game we need to keep things tighter and not let them young boys dribble into our box".  Brendan Rodgers after game team talk.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

The Young Boys could not cope with Rodgers assault tonight.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 20, 2012)

Rodgers gives Young boys a good Rodgering.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm glad we beat Young Boys at the Wankdorf, even if they did come from behind.

Being Liverpool is on C5 tomorrow night, I'm looking forward to the second by second rundown from out blueshite brethren.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 22, 2012)

The Young boys, should have been afraid...


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 22, 2012)

The Young Boys got a good seeing to.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> The Young Boys got a good seeing to.


 
You're not a priest by any chance?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2012)

big eejit said:
			
		

> You're not a priest by any chance?



God has a plan and yet Liverpool fans pray for change


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 22, 2012)

big eejit said:


> You're not a priest by any chance?


Funny you should say that. I shall pray for your soul.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 22, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> I shall pray for your soul.


 
I don't like the sound of that!


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 22, 2012)

big eejit said:


> I don't like the sound of that!


----------



## Favelado (Sep 23, 2012)

Come on redmen. Let's see if we can make an emotional day a successful one too.

I hope for -

A fantastic show of support for the Hillsborough Justice Campaign;
No "victims" chants coming from the United fans Anfield Road end;
No "Munich" chants or gestures coming from Liverpool fans anywhere in the stadium;
Victory for Liverpool to get one over our greatest rivals and because we need the points.

YNWA - JFT96


----------



## Dandred (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope we play well and there is no abusive chants by either sey of supporters......

I'm not that confident we will win though. 1-2 Uniten or a cagey 1-1..


----------



## Voley (Sep 23, 2012)

Spot on, Favelado.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

I predict a 5-5 draw with no bookings and a brief vision of the Virgin Mary. Fergie buying a round for the press after the game, that sort of thing.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2012)

Strange atmosphere at the game today.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2012)

Whew, they shook hands


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 23, 2012)

Stream anyone?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:
			
		

> Stream anyone?



Try vipbox


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Whew, they shook hands


 
According to a few papers Gerrard explicitly told Suarez to shake hands.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

FFS Halsey, how the fuck was that a red?


----------



## Maltin (Sep 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> FFS Halsey, how the fuck was that a red?


Because it was a careless lunge?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

Maltin said:


> Because it was a careless lunge?


 
And a yellow.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And a yellow.


 
Perhaps an opposition player asked the referee to make it a red instead of a yellow?!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps an opposition player asked the referee to make it a red instead of a yellow?!


 
My sides are splitting. Also, that stuff should be beneath you.

It was a clear yellow. Shows lack of consistency, if that was a red, how come Evra didn't get a yellow for his cynical tackle on Sterling earlier?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

Seeing the replays Evans is going in with two feet off the ground, Shelvey with one. Shelvey off. What a joke. Even Gary Neville agrees with me!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2012)

Not watching, but from the grauniad minute by minute, Liverpool could still win this.  Expecting Scholes and Cleverley in the 2nd half, though Scholes will be sent off if seeks to get the football off another player.  Ref will be keen to address the cosmic balance having had an earful at half time.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

United have been pretty abysmal apart from the back four, but I'd be a happy bunny indeed if we get a point out of this now.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 23, 2012)

Was hoping Liverpool would take a point at least off our rivals today but looks like too much to expect.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> My sides are splitting. Also, that stuff should be beneath you.


 
Hmmmm.... Double standards much?!



> It was a clear yellow. Shows lack of consistency, if that was a red, how come Evra didn't get a yellow for his cynical tackle on Sterling earlier?


 
Indeed, shocking how some referees are inconsistent...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Hmmmm.... Double standards much?!
> 
> Indeed, shocking how some referees are inconsistent...


 
Double standards? Do tell me more.
So you agree it wasn't a red then?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> So you agree it wasn't a red then?


 
I think they were both reds, but given Evra didn't get a red it's a tad harsh.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2012)

Played well for long sections of that match but didn't get the result (again).


----------



## agricola (Sep 23, 2012)

Woy had six points by this time in his season, you know.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

agricola said:


> Woy had six points by this time in his season, you know.


 
And?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

That challenge. Now, who should've been sent off? Pathetic. As for the penalty, almost worse.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

Didn't watch as I opted for the boring F1 instead. Sounds like LFC should have had a point at least. Did not see the sending off or penalty, shame if (as I read) that a couple of iffy decisions. 

Sounds like the fans had a good game and nice to see hands were shaken.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That challenge. Now, who should've been sent off? Pathetic. As for the penalty, almost worse.


 
Not a very good angle to try and excuse Shelvey.

Not to mention a still of such an incident can look totally different depending on when you freeze the frame and from what angle.


----------



## agricola (Sep 23, 2012)

It was a red card, and it was a penalty.  If you want to see a hilariously biased referee, watch the Clattenburg derby.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 23, 2012)

Fuck me, never a red,


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

agricola said:


> If you want to see a hilariously biased referee, watch the Clattenburg derby.


 
Apparently it's beneath people to mention that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2012)

Tough game for the youngsters. He was brave putting Suso on, hope he won't be affected by the goal.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not a very good angle to try and excuse Shelvey.
> 
> Not to mention a still of such an incident can look totally different depending on when you freeze the frame and from what angle.


 
I've already said it was a clear yellow IMO. If Shelvey was sent off, why not Evans? Why not RVP in the second half, or Evra before? And that penalty would never have been give was that Suarez going down like that. There's no conspiracy, there was simply a terrible terrible ref.

Anyway, so it goes. Wasn't expecting a result, immensely pleased with the work-rate and the performances of most of the players. The system is clicking. If we can get someone, anyone, to start scoring this could get very fun indeed.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Apparently it's beneath people to mention that.


 
It's beneath you to suggest I was claiming something I didn't. At least that's how I read it.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I've already said it was a clear yellow IMO. If Shelvey was sent off, why not Evans?


Perhaps because shelvey's foot is over the top of Evans'?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It's beneath you to suggest I was claiming something I didn't. At least that's how I read it.


 
No, you asked how it was a red, I suggested perhaps a player asked the ref to make it a red not a yellow. 


Meanwhile.....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2012)

That was a yellow, just before the game Fergie was going on about how they never get a penalty at Anfield - guess what happens.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, you asked how it was a red, I suggested perhaps a player asked the ref to make it a red not a yellow


 
Maybe I got the wrong end of the stick. Bit hot under the collar. As for Rodgers, compared to Hodgson, already you can see a completely different motivation in the team wrt the system he's building, his team selection and the ethos he's instilling. The points haven't been won yet, but I'd rather we genuinely built for the future and end up mid-table this season than play the way Hodgson wanted us to play and end up 5th.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> That was a yellow, just before the game Fergie was going on about how they never get a penalty at Anfield - guess what happens.


 
It's a conspiracy....


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> That was a yellow, just before the game Fergie was going on about how they never get a penalty at Anfield - guess what happens.


 
Oh fucking give it a rest.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Maybe I got the wrong end of the stick. Bit hot under the collar. As for Rodgers, compared to Hodgson, already you can see a completely different motivation in the team wrt the system he's building, his team selection and the ethos he's instilling. The points haven't been won yet, but I'd rather we genuinely built for the future and end up mid-table this season than play the way Hodgson wanted us to play and end up 5th.


 
I didn't compare Rodgers to Hodgson, that was agricola. That Hodgson had a better start is true. However I stand by what I said when you got him as manager, I think he's a good young manager and will do well. His attitude to playing passing football is one I like.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I didn't compare Rodgers to Hodgson, that was agricola. That Hodgson had a better start is true. However I stand by what I said when you got him as manager, I think he's a good young manager and will do well. His attitude to playing passing football is one I like.


 
Oh, I know, was to both of you really (you did post that pic, cheeky monkey).


----------



## Balbi (Sep 23, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It's a conspiracy....



And thats a fact.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 23, 2012)

A really positive performance today. Real pace about the team, adventurous, quick ball movement, excellent passing. The team looks together and are working hard for the manager. Brave too once Shelvey went off.

A little naive at times second half with and without the ball but that will hopefully be addressed as the system beds down.

Extremely poor game from Halsey who I'd suggest got each of the 4 big calls completely wrong. Ironically I though he done brilliantly until the sending off but he seemed to lose it after that.


----------



## mack (Sep 23, 2012)

I just had a feeling Shelvey was gonna do something daft. I thought is was an aggressive tackle but not completely reckless. 

Anyway for the first time in ages I actually enjoyed watching us play, even with the 10 men we were still trying to play.

First six pointer of the season next week


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2012)

mack said:


> I just had a feeling Shelvey was gonna do something daft. I thought is was an aggressive tackle but not completely reckless.


What's all this about Shelvey calling Ferguson a 'grass'?  I know they had handbags, but it's an odd choice of word.


----------



## mack (Sep 23, 2012)

I think it refers to the way the coaching benches all leap up and down on the touchline at any incident. He has apologised to Sir Alex personally so credit him for that.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 23, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Extremely poor game from Halsey who I'd suggest got each of the 4 big calls completely wrong. Ironically I though he done brilliantly until the sending off but he seemed to lose it after that.


 
Nope, watch the 4 decisions again, he got them right. The Shelvey sending off looks worse each time you see it. Both Liverpools' penalty shouts are shown as correct decisions by the ref and the United penalty was a penalty.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2012)

Even as a utd fan I was expecting to see a complete ref nightmare on MOTD.  Pundits said he got all 4 right though.

Sending off - yes, could have gone the other way depending who connected first.  Dunno about the rule on this sort of thing, but I guess it was the fact that Shelvey *did* connect first - and was less aimed at the ball. Ref got that right for me.

Both Liverpool penalties were correct decisions in slomo, but could have been given by the naked eye. 

United penalty certainly 'soft' in the sense of little contact, but _probably, just_ a correct decison.  That's the one you've got the most to complain about.  Not much in any of the penalties to be honest, but Shelvery deserved a red, full stop.  Still, Liverpool were the better team by some distance.


----------



## Voley (Sep 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> As for Rodgers, compared to Hodgson, already you can see a completely different motivation in the team wrt the system he's building, his team selection and the ethos he's instilling. The points haven't been won yet, but I'd rather we genuinely built for the future and end up mid-table this season than play the way Hodgson wanted us to play and end up 5th.


 
I agree with this. All depends on whether the owners give him enough time to put it into place, mind. The swiftness of Dalglish's exit makes me wonder.

I thought we played really well yesterday even after the sending off. We had shape and form and actually looked like a team. I've not seen this for a while and this was very hopeful. Actually sticking the ball in the net still seems to be evading us.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 24, 2012)

NVP said:


> I agree with this. All depends on whether the owners give him enough time to put it into place, mind. The swiftness of Dalglish's exit makes me wonder.
> 
> I thought we played really well yesterday even after the sending off. We had shape and form and actually looked like a team. I've not seen this for a while and this was very hopeful. Actually sticking the ball in the net still seems to be evading us.


 
Fergie was on the BBC being interviewed-shocking in itself-and was, for him, rather clear that United were poor and outplayed for large parts of the game.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 24, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Nope, watch the 4 decisions again, he got them right. The Shelvey sending off looks worse each time you see it. Both Liverpools' penalty shouts are shown as correct decisions by the ref and the United penalty was a penalty.



Shelvey tackle and movement was exactly the same as Evans. Either they both go or neither.
More contact on Suarez than Valencia in the respective incidents.

United were given every borderline decision by Halsey who seemed to me to fall apart after the sending off and who became more erratic as the game went on.

Still, even against the 12 men, the performance was hugely encouraging. There is a sense of a team coming together, a progressive style of play and Rodgers seems to have the balls to make the big decisions.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 24, 2012)

NVP said:


> I agree with this. All depends on whether the owners give him enough time to put it into place, mind. The swiftness of Dalglish's exit makes me wonder.
> 
> I thought we played really well yesterday even after the sending off. We had shape and form and actually looked like a team. I've not seen this for a while and this was very hopeful. Actually sticking the ball in the net still seems to be evading us.



BR is here for the long haul. The club can't afford another panic firing for a start. BR also seems willing to work within the budget. He will get the time he needs therefore and there is an encouraging and growing recognition from supporters that he knows what he's doing and that it's about playing an exciting and successful style of football.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 24, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> BR is here for the long haul. The club can't afford another panic firing for a start. BR also seems willing to work within the budget. He will get the time he needs therefore and there is an encouraging and growing recognition from supporters that he knows what he's doing and that it's about playing an exciting and successful style of football.


 
Witness the difference between the start of Hodgson's reign and that of BR. There's a completely different level of acceptance and patience with the manager, and add to that some genuine hope that we have a solid project in place for the first time in 5+ years. In some ways this season reminds of Benitez' first - not that we'll win the CL this year of course. Back then too we didn't have a prolific striker (Baros ended up on 9 goals in the Prem), and swap Allen for Alonso and the situation is not wholly dissimilar.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 24, 2012)

Some cunts had to spoil it didn't they?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 24, 2012)

Who?


----------



## Favelado (Sep 24, 2012)

A Liverpool fan was arrested at the end of the game for making "provocative" (i.e. aeroplane) gestures to United fans.

They responded like this.

http://twitter.yfrog.com/06u5tokbgkvoblxqnlkupfhjz

I fucking give up.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 24, 2012)

Favelado said:


> A Liverpool fan was arrested at the end of the game for making "provocative" (i.e. aeroplane) gestures to United fans.
> 
> They responded like this.
> 
> ...


 
Cunts, both the LFC "fan" and the ManU lot that sang that.


----------



## mack (Sep 24, 2012)

Kelly out until "next year"  still waiting on news of Aggers injury.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 24, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Shelvey tackle and movement was exactly the same as Evans.


 
No it wasn't, as is clear if you bother to watch it without your Anfield specs. That Shelvey's left leg also hits Evans also makes your claim even sillier.



> More contact on Suarez than Valencia in the respective incidents.


 
Both United players got the ball, you missed that important little point, I wonder why?! Johnson didn't get the ball when he took Valencia from behind.



> United were given every borderline decision by Halsey who seemed to me to fall apart after the sending off and who became more erratic as the game went on.


 
Yes, it's a conspiracy clearly....



> Still, even against the 12 men, the performance was hugely encouraging. There is a sense of a team coming together, a progressive style of play and Rodgers seems to have the balls to make the big decisions.


 
If only Clattenburg had been officiating....


----------



## TruXta (Sep 24, 2012)

mack said:


> Kelly out until "next year"  still waiting on news of Aggers injury.


Balls!


Fedayn said:


> Both United players got the ball, you missed that important little point, I wonder why?! Johnson didn't get the ball when he took Valencia from behind.


 
When Evans took out Suarez in the box he hit him first, then got the ball. Penalty all day long, unless the rules have changed?


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm hearing Agger has suspected cruciate knee ligament damage and could be out for the season, if this is the case Liverpool are fucked


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2012)

Kelly out until the new year, Agger possible ligament injury, lets hope that Borini only has a bruised foot


----------



## Favelado (Sep 24, 2012)

Kenny Dalglish just tweeted this.

"Don' t involve me. As long as your mum has no access to the girls as a part settlement go ahead. Divorce her."

Erm, pressed return after typing in the wrong window Kenny?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 24, 2012)

Agger just has a bone bruise. Bad luck for Kelly though, he was out a bit of last year too.

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/kelly-agger-and-fabio-update


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 26, 2012)

We're playing the kids tonight, looking forward to seeing Yesil playing - german youth international.

Jones, Robinson, Coates, Carragher, Wisdom, Henderson, Sahin, Downing, Pacheco, Assaidi, Yesil.


----------



## mack (Sep 26, 2012)

Brad "butters" Jones


----------



## mack (Sep 26, 2012)

Sahin


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2012)

Liking the looks of Assaidi, pacy and tricky. Not had anyone like that for ages.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 26, 2012)

They're certainly passing it round well


----------



## mack (Sep 26, 2012)

Sahin is fookin bossin this game, Pacheco has definitely got stronger from playing regularly in Spain.

Downing is still a useless cunt.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 26, 2012)

fantastic run of play that


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow!  We certainly got some talent in the youth team play them instead of the seniors.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 26, 2012)

there are some interesting and talented 18 year old buggers running around the pitch and doing a much better job than the established LFC players tonight. it's the 2nd time i am watching these kids and it makes me angry that we don't have them at arsenal.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 26, 2012)

Fucking good effort that.Great passing and pace

WBA were no mugs either.


----------



## mack (Sep 26, 2012)

Another wow from me.  Some really excellent displays and effort from all (apart from Downing). Can't wait to see them play again.


----------



## mack (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice, a home draw against Swansea


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations to Liverpool on their first league victory! Oh wait... Its league CUP? Massive win


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 26, 2012)

Really like Coates as a player.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2012)

Why wasn't Kenny this brave.


Rodgers is the fucking man, I don't care how well we do this season. It feels like we are growing something special.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 27, 2012)

The kids clearly get the way Rodgers wants to play. After a shaky start, against an experienced and decent West Brom side, the side took a grip on the game and passed the opposition to death. Once possession was eventually lost the team worked as a unit to press and get it back.

The while team was impressive but Assaidi was outstanding along with Sahin, Coates and Henderson. All should have a shout of starting against Norwich. I've actually begun to feel sorry for Downing mind. His confidence looks shot to pieces.

Couldn't agree more with Dandred - the Rodgers template promises exciting, progressive, successful football. it's scary to think how good some of these kids are going to be


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2012)

oh christ it's started again on the back of a league cup win against west brom...


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2012)

revol68 said:


> oh christ it's started again on the back of a league cup win against west brom...


Did you watch the match in question?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2012)

Ignore the trolls. Then again, this was a League Cup win against WBA. The league must take priority.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Did you watch the match in question?


 
did I fuck, but they could have played like Spain in the Euro final and it would mean fuck all in the bigger scheme, it was the league cup against WBA.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 27, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Ignore the trolls. Then again, this was a League Cup win against WBA. The league must take priority.



Yes and yes. But the players coming through look very very good. The maturity of the performance, and the quality and the style of it, are what made it so impressive. The average age of the team, if you took Carra out, would be about 20/21.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 27, 2012)

revol68 said:


> oh christ it's started again on the back of a league cup win against west brom...


 
I still think they're too good to go down.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I still think they're too good to go down.


----------



## magneze (Sep 27, 2012)

This time next year Rodders ...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2012)

magneze said:
			
		

> This time next year Rodders ...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I still think they're too good to go down.


What's that like btw?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I still think they're too good to go down.


 
Is it worth putting a fiver on it?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's that like btw?


 
Fine. Huddersfield away used to be a great day out. Breakfast in Holmfirth, evening meal in the Peaks, nightcap in Moss Side. Good times. Good people. LOTS of good people.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 27, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is it worth putting a fiver on it?


 
You think you'll go down?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> You think you'll go down?


 
No, I was asking what the odds are. Thought truth be told we're on track for relegation if you look at points won this calendar year.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 27, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No, I was asking what the odds are. Thought truth be told we're on track for relegation if you look at points won this calendar year.


 
Best price 66/1. You can get 100/1 on Liverpool to win the league.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2012)

revol68 said:


> did I fuck, but they could have played like Spain in the Euro final and it would mean fuck all in the bigger scheme, it was the league cup against WBA.


You've not got much to base your opinion on then no? I didn't see anyone saying that it meant we'd be top by xmas just praise for some very good football from a bunch of young players.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 27, 2012)

Brendan Rogers on Sky sports news says that if his players don't get penalties or free kicks when they dive then they might start diving.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 27, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Brendan Rogers on Sky sports news says that if his players don't get penalties or free kicks when they dive then they might start diving.


 
Stevie G is well ahead of him.....


----------



## agricola (Sep 27, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Brendan Rogers on Sky sports news says that if his players don't get penalties or free kicks when they dive then they might start diving.


 
I thought this was a windup when someone told me.  It isnt.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Stevie G is well ahead of him.....


 
Suarez??

I'm bored of Rogers already. He talks too much but then they all do although you know that at least half the time the likes of Ferguson, Wenger and Mancini are just trolling.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Suarez??
> 
> I'm bored of Rogers already. He talks too much but then they all do although you know that at least half the time the likes of Ferguson, Wenger and Mancini are just trolling.


 
Are they fuck.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Are they fuck.


 
Yes they are, and they have earned the right by doing something like winning one league game.

I have a massive soft spot for Wenger, even when he is being ridiculously myopic, it's all part of the game, you don't get to the top of it by being some impartial fair minded observer.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Yes they are, and they have earned the right by doing something like winning one league game.
> 
> I have a massive soft spot for Wenger, even when he is being ridiculously myopic, it's all part of the game, you don't get to the top of it by being some impartial fair minded observer.


 
And BR is? What the fuck are you smoking? As for trolling, ultimately that's for the players themselves to say, but to call it trolling is IMO ridiculous.It's gamesmanship of course, but at the end of the day there's a serious message there.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 27, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Brendan Rogers on Sky sports news says that if his players don't get penalties or free kicks when they dive then they might start diving.


When they get fouled, and he has a point. As for going on about referees, Ferguson said before last weekend that he never gets a penalty at anfield and look what happens.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 27, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And BR is? What the fuck are you smoking? As for trolling, ultimately that's for the players themselves to say, but to call it trolling is IMO ridiculous.It's gamesmanship of course, but at the end of the day there's a serious message there.


 
Did you not read the bit where I said he hasn't earned the right to troll like Fergie and Wenger, mostly because he isn't trolling anyway, he is chatting shit to justify his terrible record.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2012)

revol68 said:


> chatting shit


 
Sums up your contribution nicely.


----------



## agricola (Sep 28, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> When they get fouled, and he has a point. As for going on about referees, Ferguson said before last weekend that he never gets a penalty at anfield and look what happens.


 
I think its the idea that Stevie G, Suarez and the rest might _start_ diving that everyone has a problem with, tbh.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2012)

agricola said:


> I think its the idea that Stevie G, Suarez and the rest might _start_ diving that everyone has a problem with, tbh.


 
Five years old and still fresh


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 28, 2012)

agricola said:


> I think its the idea that Stevie G, Suarez and the rest might _start_ diving that everyone has a problem with, tbh.


Do you think Rodgers meant that?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 28, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do you think Rodgers meant that?


The examples he quoted were dives, So what else do you think he meant?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The examples he quoted were dives


No, they weren't. the utd one in particular they went through after the match.


----------



## agricola (Sep 28, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> No, they weren't. the utd one in particular they went through after the match.


 
In that case (the United one) it was both a legitimate penalty claim (though it was only visible on a replay and with considerable magnification) _and_ simulation, given how Suarez reacted to the challenge. The Sunderland one was a dive.

As for what Rodgers meant, if he genuinely thinks that Suarez, Stevie G and the rest werent diving but they might be forced to in order to get decisions then he wants his head examining.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 28, 2012)

All teams have players who dive, or atleast leave a trailing leg in the box or go down on feeling contact.

I actually think Fergie had a word recently with Welbeck and told him to stop trying to stay on his feet and get a bit more clever.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 28, 2012)

revol68 said:


> I actually think Fergie had a word recently with Welbeck and told him to stop trying to stay on his feet and get a bit more clever.


 
He should just get him to train with Ashley Young.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He should just get him to train with Ashley Young.


 
I'm sure young Danny has figured out masturbation already.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2012)

Their ain't half been some obsessed barstards...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

agricola said:


> In that case (the United one) it was both a legitimate penalty claim (though it was only visible on a replay and with considerable magnification) _and_ simulation, given how Suarez reacted to the challenge. The Sunderland one was a dive.
> 
> .


Both legitimate and simulation? Desperate stuff


----------



## agricola (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Both legitimate and simulation? Desperate stuff


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

agricola said:


>


It's doesn't change the fact he was fouled, does it?. Is there a valid way to react then?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's doesn't change the fact he was fouled, does it?. Is there a valid way to react then?


 
wasn't a foul, even the ex Liverpool grinch who resides on the motd2 sofa accepted that.


----------



## agricola (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's doesn't change the fact he was fouled, does it?. Is there a valid way to react then?


 
Is reacting honestly to a challenge too much to expect, then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

agricola said:


> Is reacting honestly to a challenge too much to expect, then?


What is an_ honest_ reaction to being fouled then?. I don't know how you watch football.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What is an_ honest_ reaction to being fouled then?. I don't know how you watch football.


I don't think throwing yourself to the ground and screaming like you are in agony at the slightest touch is the honest way.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I don't think throwing yourself to the ground and screaming like you are in agony at the slightest touch is the honest way.


 
But in Uruguay...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I don't think throwing yourself to the ground and screaming like you are in agony at the slightest touch is the honest way.





> But in Uruguay...


 
Wellbeck and Young do worse every single week. Do you condemn Valencia's dive last week?. No


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2012)

Fuck this is boring. Hope the Canaries give us something to talk about.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Fuck this is boring. Hope the Canaries give us something to talk about.


I know, every liverpool thread ends up full of bitters and mancs talking shite.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I know, every liverpool thread ends up full of bitters and mancs talking shite.


 
And you don't?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> And you don't?


Occasionally I get dragged down to their level.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Occasionally I get dragged down to their level.



Dive down to their level?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Wellbeck and Young do worse every single week. Do you condemn Valencia's dive last week?. No


If you care to check back over my posts you will find that I said I thought valencia dived, if I didn't then I am saying it now, and you will never find a post by me defending United players for diving and playacting.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> If you care to check back over my posts you will find that I said I thought valencia dived, if I didn't then I am saying it now, and you will never find a post by me defending United players for diving and playacting.


I didn't say you defended it, you're on Suarez's back here for his reaction after an actual foul and you say nothing about the likes of Wellbeck.

And speaking of suarez's reaction, here you are a couple of months ago:


Deareg said:


> *If it was a foul then does it really matter if the player goes down like the dying swan?* I would have thought that the players who dive without being fouled or even touched are the one's who are the problem?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I didn't say you defended it, you're on Suarez's back here for his reaction after an actual foul and you say nothing about the likes of Wellbeck.
> 
> And speaking of suarez's reaction, here you are a couple of months ago:


I have been on numerous players backs over the cheating and acting, including United players, as I said, go back over my posts if you don't believe me, and it is Rogers' comments that we are discussing right now so I would have thought it natural it is LFC players who are named.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have been on numerous players backs over the cheating and acting, including United players, as I said, go back over my posts if you don't believe me,


Well I did go back over your posts.

You, an hour ago


> I don't think throwing yourself to the ground and screaming like you are in agony at the slightest touch is the honest way.


 
You, a few months ago


> If it was a foul then does it really matter if the player goes down like the dying swan?


 

You're full of it.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2012)

What else do you expect from united supporters?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well I did go back over your posts.
> 
> You, an hour ago
> 
> ...


The full quote....If it was a foul then does it really matter if the player goes down like the dying swan? I would have thought that the players who dive without being fouled or even touched are the one's who are the problem......

It was in relation to you and others saying that a penalty given was not a pen but a dive.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The full quote....If it was a foul then does it really matter if the player goes down like the dying swan? I would have thought that the players who dive without being fouled or even touched are the one's who are the problem......
> 
> It was in relation to you and others saying that a penalty given was not a pen but a dive.


I don't know if you are a hypocrite or a bit thick. But either way can you get off this thread?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't know if you are a hypocrite or a bit thick. But either way can you get off this thread?


I may well be both but I wont have a hypocritical gobshite like yourself telling me what threads I can and can't post on, and even if I was minded to get off it, the very fact that it is annoying you will keep me here.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't know if you are a hypocrite or a bit thick. But either way can you get off this thread?


 
Oh, so it's YOUR thread? 
To be fair, you are part of the reason why people come on here.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I may well be both but I wont have a hypocritical gobshite like yourself telling me what threads I can and can't post on, and even if I was minded to get off it, the very fact that it is annoying you will keep me here.


It does annoy me when people post up hypocritical shite like you just did, yeah. Well done.


----------



## mack (Sep 29, 2012)

Sterling, Suso, Wisdom and Sahin all starting today, really want to see this but I'm stuck in ducking tk maxx


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It does annoy me when people post up hypocritical shite like you just did, yeah. Well done.


I like to make sure my playmates feel comfortable in my presence, playmate.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I like to make sure my playmates feel comfortable in my presence, playmate.


So you do creepy as well?. I should have guessed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh, so it's YOUR thread?


if it was, it would be a lot better.


twistedAM said:


> To be fair, you are part of the reason why people come on here.


Thanks.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 29, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh, so it's YOUR thread?
> To be fair, you are part of the reason why people come on here.


He is probably putting sandbags all around his computer right now.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Wellbeck and Young do worse every single week. Do you condemn Valencia's dive last week?. No


 
The dive where he ankle tapped himself off Johnson?

Welbeck is only learning to not stay on his feet when there is contact and I wish him all the best in his dark arts apprenticeship.

As I said all teams have players who play for contact and make the most of it, it's the joke that Brendan Rodgers is claiming his players don't.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

Suarez just got clattered from behind - no penalty.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Suarez just got clattered from behind - no penalty.


 
In Uruguay...


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 29, 2012)

0-2 up playing well, just keep it together.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

This is it lads, the title challenge is back on!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2012)

Playing very well, still need to do better on the second ball in defence. Still need an out and out striker. Gerard looking a little slow.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Suarez just got clattered from behind - no penalty.


 
That was actually a shocking decision by the ref.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2012)

revol68 said:
			
		

> This is it lads, the title challenge is back on!



 

Listening to the Fulham game but 4 goals is pleasing.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Listening to the Fulham game but 4 goals is pleasing.


Make that 5


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> He is probably putting sandbags all around his computer right now.


 
Nah, he'll be looking at a map of Europe right now, specifically Barcelona, Munich and Milan street plans.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2012)

The Wit!

Good performance from us, especially with all young players out there.


----------



## Voley (Sep 30, 2012)

Enjoyed that. We've looked like a team in the last couple of games.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 30, 2012)

Great offensive display. Wtf has happened to our defence tho? Poor show for both canaries goals. But yeah, very tasty stuff from the midfield and strikers.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 30, 2012)

Dandred said:


> That was actually a shocking decision by the ref.


 
No it wasn't, he kicked Koscielny and went down, that's not a penalty.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No it wasn't, he kicked Koscielny and went down, that's not a penalty.


 
Lolwut? He got karate chopped on the shoulder that's a penalty all day long.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No it wasn't, he kicked Koscielny and went down, that's not a penalty.


 
He was stamped on the back of his calf. And clattered from behind.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 30, 2012)

Young guns looking really good! Very brave of Rodgers to take a chance on them for that I applaud him.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 30, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Young guns looking really good! Very brave of Rodgers to take a chance on them for that I applaud him.


 
The young players really seem to want the ball and give their hearts to play. After so many poor performances last season it's great to see!


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 4, 2012)

Lovely goal by Shelvey again!


----------



## agricola (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## N_igma (Oct 4, 2012)

agricola said:


>


 
In your face!!!


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 4, 2012)

Not over yet pal.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2012)

bloody hell...at home as well


----------



## N_igma (Oct 4, 2012)

Those Udinese players are cheating cunts.


----------



## agricola (Oct 4, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Those Udinese players are cheating cunts.


 
Maybe they havent been getting decisions lately?

Anyway, phew.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 4, 2012)

agricola said:


> Maybe they havent been getting decisions lately?
> 
> Anyway, phew.


 
Do you support Udinese lol?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 4, 2012)

agricola said:


> Maybe they havent been getting decisions lately?
> 
> Anyway, phew.


Did you get the result you wanted?

Are we out of the Europa now?


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 4, 2012)

I never wish ill of Everton FC, don't know why Agricola has such a chip on his shoulder....


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyway two of their goals were from cheaply given away free kicks, set play defending definitely our weakness.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Those Udinese players are cheating cunts.


 
Maybe their manager told them to dive if they didn't get the decisions?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got in. Was in the Kop tonight so didn't get much of a view of their three goals. Were they as cheap as they looked?
Sat their sweating like fuck for the last 10 minutes with a 3-3 betting slip burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## N_igma (Oct 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Maybe their manager told them to dive if they didn't get the decisions?


 
Diving? Did you watch the game? I'm talking about rugby tackling, yes rugby tackling and blatant shirt pulling when Liverpool players were going through on goal.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 4, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> I never wish ill of Everton FC, don't know why Agricola has such a chip on his shoulder....


 
Oh he's one of _those_ football "fans". Yawn.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Diving? Did you watch the game? I'm talking about rugby tackling, yes rugby tackling and blatant shirt pulling when Liverpool players were going through on goal.


 
Yes I did and yes I know. Perhaps Guidolin told them to do it?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Were they as cheap as they looked?


 
Di Natale's goal was class simple as. The latter two from set pieces so perhaps should have been defended better.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps Guidolin told them to do it?


 
And so what if he did?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Di Natale's goal was class simple as. The latter two from set pieces so perhaps should have been defended better.


He is class isn't he. He looks like one of your mates dads but plays like one of their younger brothers

As for the diving, shirt pulling and suggested cheatery of the Italians I think i'd have to go along with this line from the beeb..



> And yet Udinese were everything their Premier League opponents were not - streetwise, hard-nosed and ruthless when presented with a chance.


 
They got stuck in, wound down the clock a bit but more importantly seemed to make every break count. I thought they were a decent side myself. It's the same old story. It would be fine if it was us grinding down the minutes. We had enough play and enough chances. We just didn't make them count.

I think Brendon was right. We came out lazy and disorganised and you don't do that against a good Italian outfit.

Had a few pints with some Ud fans before the game who wandered into Doctor Duncans. Proper nice bunch of fans.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2012)

N_igma said:


> And so what if he did?


 
Perhaps he and Brendan have a similar ethos.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 4, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps he and Brendan have a similar ethos.


 
There is no excuse for cheating from any players in any club. To try to palm it off because their manager might have told them to is just pathetic quite frankly.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> He is class isn't he. He looks like one of your mates dads but plays like one of their younger brothers
> 
> As for the diving, shirt pulling and suggested cheatery of the Italians I think i'd have to go along with this line from the beeb..


 
A fantastic player and a decent human being. The player who died on the pitch last season left behing a severely disabled sister. He was her only family. Di Natale has pledged to pay for her upkeep for the rest of her life. 

I had to laugh when the commentator claimed Pinzi-who well merited his yellow-was guilty of dangerous play.... FFS, it was a blatant foul no doubt but 'dangerous'? FFS. 



> They got stuck in, wound down the clock a bit but more importantly seemed to make every break count. I thought they were a decent side myself. It's the same old story. It would be fine if it was us grinding down the minutes. We had enough play and enough chances. We just didn't make them count.
> 
> I think Brendon was right. We came out lazy and disorganised and you don't do that against a good Italian outfit.
> 
> Had a few pints with some Ud fans before the game who wandered into Doctor Duncans. Proper nice bunch of fans.


 
They're not renowned for dirty play Udinese, a bad start5 to their season so far, certainly not the team they promised to be last season when they qualified for the CL play offs. 
Heard alot of good things about Ud fans, Celtic mates had a great time there last year and a mate of mines in Rome is married to a Udinese fan.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2012)

N_igma said:


> There is no excuse for cheating from any players in any club. To try to palm it off because their manager might have told them to is just pathetic quite frankly.


 
I'm not trying to palm it off. Rodgers might however given his own recent comments on diving....


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> They're not renowned for dirty play Udinese, a bad start5 to their season so far, certainly not the team they promised to be last season when they qualified for the CL play offs.
> Heard alot of good things about Ud fans, Celtic mates had a great time there last year and a mate of mines in Rome is married to a Udinese fan.


It was nice to be at Anfield with Italian fans present all around the ground before the match with the welcome absence of the horrible fucking atmosphere that usually rears it's ugly head as was the case when Napoli were here last. I suppose the fact that it was a proper family night tonight with loads of £5 tickets on sale for kids helped. Nice to see so many kids in the ground as well. Still got the jury out of the ham shanks myself but i'll give them their due they seem to have a good attitude towards bringing youth back onto the terraces as well as the pitch. The new family zone is great even if it does look like a Harvester pub beer garden 

and yeah nice bunch of supporters. They even gave YNWA a good go  Just hope none of the dickheads spoil their visit.



> A fantastic player and a decent human being. The player who died on the pitch last season left behing a severely disabled sister. He was her only family. Di Natale has pledged to pay for her upkeep for the rest of her life.


 
He's got that gladiator swagger about him that just seems to ooze presence and yeah a real pleasure to watch, the cunt 

Brendan needs to pull his socks up for the Derby  what with you overachieving cunts doing so well


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 5, 2012)

Groundhog day number 6. Dominated the game, passed them off the park, failed to take decent chances, had a couple of fatal moments where concentration and shape vanished, lost another game that should have been won.

To be fair they looked more than a decent outfit and took their chances well. 3rd goal was frankly too good and had to be applauded but the 2nd goal in particular was gifted.

It turns out the biggest problem Rodgers has got is not the lack of another striker. Just like last season games are being dominated but lost/drawn. Don't know how he can address this - others certainly failed to do so - but it keeps happening again and again.


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Don't know how he can address this - others certainly failed to do so - but it keeps happening again and again.


 
Buying Di Natale in January would be a start.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 5, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Groundhog day number 6. Dominated the game, passed them off the park, failed to take decent chances, had a couple of fatal moments where concentration and shape vanished, lost another game that should have been won.
> 
> To be fair they looked more than a decent outfit and took their chances well. 3rd goal was frankly too good and had to be applauded but the 2nd goal in particular was gifted.
> 
> It turns out the biggest problem Rodgers has got is not the lack of another striker. Just like last season games are being dominated but lost/drawn. Don't know how he can address this - others certainly failed to do so - but it keeps happening again and again.


He will sort it, given time. i look forward to an exciting time of everton and liverpool dominating the league in seasons to come


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 5, 2012)

We need to sign this fella http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Llorente


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Groundhog day number 6. Dominated the game, passed them off the park, failed to take decent chances, had a couple of fatal moments where concentration and shape vanished, lost another game that should have been won.
> 
> To be fair they looked more than a decent outfit and took their chances well. 3rd goal was frankly too good and had to be applauded but the 2nd goal in particular was gifted.
> 
> It turns out the biggest problem Rodgers has got is not the lack of another striker. Just like last season games are being dominated but lost/drawn. Don't know how he can address this - others certainly failed to do so - but it keeps happening again and again.


It was a bunch of kids and reserve players out there against a Seria A team, a bit of perspective...


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 5, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> We need to sign this fella http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Llorente



He would be a cracking signing


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 5, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It was a bunch of kids and reserve players out there against a Seria A team, a bit of perspective...



Eh? Did you read the first para? Or the second? Or any of the posts I've made since Rodgers was appointed?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Eh? Did you read the first para? Or the second? Or any of the posts I've made since Rodgers was appointed?


I did, but you can't read a lot into the performance last night, it wasn't the first team out there.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 5, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I did, but you can't read a lot into the performance last night, it wasn't the first team out there.



Mungy is right I think. Rodgers will find a way to sort it.

But let's be clear Liverpool were the best side last night but got nothing to show for it. The first team have also suffered the same problem v United, City and Sunderland and time and again last season.


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> He would be a cracking signing


 
Not sure he would be tbh, he isnt much different from Carroll.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 5, 2012)

Smokeandsteam said:


> He would be a cracking signing


you don't have that kind of cash.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> Not sure he would be tbh, he isnt much different from Carroll.


 You reckon? I mean he's about 1,000,000 x better technically...

Could Andy Carroll do this?


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> You reckon? I mean he's about 1,000,000 x better technically...


 
Perhaps, but he is older, and more importantly plays for a team which was - admittedly more so under Caparrós - built around him (and that he was happy at, at least until pre-season this year).


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2012)

Being Liverpool isn't bad.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 6, 2012)

the first being Liverpool was boring as fuck. 

Is it worth watching the las two?


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 6, 2012)

agricola said:


> Not sure he would be tbh, he isnt much different from Carroll.


 
He has amazing technique a bit like Ibrahimovic, watched him in the Europa cup last season and he is awesome! Carroll is just great in the air and not much else.  I think he would fit in perfectly into the side.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 7, 2012)

This from today?? It seems so..... Taking his managers advice well.

And how wasn't he booked?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds like a return to old woes? Need a striker badly next window. I'm sounding like a broken record now.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 8, 2012)

We played really well, very promising. Just need that striker.


----------



## Voley (Oct 8, 2012)

Suarez' diving is totally counter-productive now. Rodgers should tell him to pack it in. All the refs are wise to it and he's not getting genuine decisions because refs expect him to hit the deck at the merest hint of contact. No-one but himself to blame, as per usual.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 8, 2012)

I was at the game yesterday, absolutely brutal. I had more fun queuing in Gregg's to get a pastie.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> We need to sign this fella http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Llorente



You signed a big Spanish striker called Fernando with a good record seven years ago.


----------



## agricola (Oct 8, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And how wasn't he booked?


 
Because it wasnt a dive - as this new TV angle proves conclusively:


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 8, 2012)

N_igma said:


> I was at the game yesterday, absolutely brutal. I had more fun queuing in Gregg's to get a pastie.


 
Did you pay over the odds for a doughnut aswell?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 9, 2012)

Balbi said:


> You signed a big Spanish striker called Fernando with a good record seven years ago.


 
When they had money and were in the Champions League. Won't be so easy this time around.


----------



## agricola (Oct 9, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> When they had money and were in the Champions League. Won't be so easy this time around.


 
IIRC his contract is up in the summer so he wouldnt cost that much up front.  The problem of them not being in the Champions League will probably still be there, though of course they do have form for ending up in that competition without actually qualifying for it.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 9, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> When they had money and were in the Champions League. Won't be so easy this time around.



Tbf, I was talking about Morientes - who failed miserably.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 9, 2012)

agricola said:


> IIRC his contract is up in the summer so he wouldnt cost that much up front. The problem of them not being in the Champions League will probably still be there, though of course they do have form for ending up in that competition without actually qualifying for it.


Yeah, imagine the winners defending their trophy!


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 9, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, imagine the winners defending their trophy!


 
Which at the time, whether or not you agree, wasn't a route into the Champions League.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Which at the time, whether or not you agree, wasn't a route into the Champions League.


It was, as I've pointed out to you before

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/play-off-for-4th-cl-spot.243330/page-2#post-8842847


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 9, 2012)

Fair enough


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 9, 2012)

It's ok, I can never tire of pointing it out. 

It'll be a long while before we're back in the CL...


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 9, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It'll be a long while before we're back in the CL...


 
Maybe the same season you get your new stadium?!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 9, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Maybe the same season you get your new stadium?!


We're redeveloping Anfield, the council are moving on people in the streets behind the main stand.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 9, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're redeveloping Anfield, the council are moving on people in the streets behind the main stand.


 
They've let those streets go to shit for years, their excuse is now that the area needs re-development I take it? How convenient....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> They've let those streets go to shit for years, their excuse is now that the area needs re-development I take it? How convenient....


The whole area is down for regeneration, not just the bit around the stadium so hardly convenient.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> The whole area is down for regeneration, not just the bit around the stadium so hardly convenient.


 
They've deliberately run it down, they know there's a chance you lot want a slice so they get money. The people who live there come a very poor second. The 'collapse' of the Stanley Park move has given the council the 'excuse' they needed years ago. 
There's a similar attitude in the South of the city where there's empty streets, there's no stadium near them so the council has let them go to ruin. Good solid housing left to rot, disgrace.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 10, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> They've deliberately run it down, they know there's a chance you lot want a slice so they get money. The people who live there come a very poor second. The 'collapse' of the Stanley Park move has given the council the 'excuse' they needed years ago.
> There's a similar attitude in the South of the city where there's empty streets, there's no stadium near them so the council has let them go to ruin. Good solid housing left to rot, disgrace.


There's massive unemployment in Liverpool, it's the worst city in the country for it. People will go where the jobs are and that means empty houses and streets.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 11, 2012)

Borini has broken his foot. Anyone got Big Andys number?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Borini has broken his foot. Anyone got Big Andys number?


 
Is Ngoo anywhere near the first team? Looked OK in the EDS match against City.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's massive unemployment in Liverpool, it's the worst city in the country for it. People will go where the jobs are and that means empty houses and streets.



Partially true but the area around the ground has been left to rot by the council. It's a fucking disgrace to be honest. Look at the money being spent in Kenni. Compare and contrast


----------



## agricola (Oct 12, 2012)

Some light reading for the international break.


----------



## denniseagle (Oct 13, 2012)

Wonder what the odds are for Suarez to be taken off on a stretcher in the next match?( god forbid)
Opposing teams know they can kick him, stamp on him,  climb all over him and generally foul  him without any comeback.  After all he is a diver, the only one in the premiership btw according to the tabloids, everyone knows that he deserves what he gets.
Just out of interest, I watched the match against Stoke and the infamous 'dive', at what point did Suarez or any Liverpool player or official appeal for a penalty after that incident?


----------



## Favelado (Oct 13, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's massive unemployment in Liverpool, it's the worst city in the country for it.


 
That's not true. You're repeating a stereotype not a fact there. Find me a source. All the information I can find puts Liverpool behind some of the other big cities.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 14, 2012)

Favelado said:


> That's not true. You're repeating a stereotype not a fact there. Find me a source. All the information I can find puts Liverpool behind some of the other big cities.


 
One in three households in Liverpool have no one in work,

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2...line-liverpool-workless-estates?newsfeed=true


----------



## Favelado (Oct 14, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> One in three households in Liverpool have no one in work,
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2...line-liverpool-workless-estates?newsfeed=true


 
The city has an unemployment rate of about 8% so how can that be possible? Also, even if it were true, that means nothing in relation to other cities. 

It's just a stereotype.

Here's some actual data. Leeds and Birmingham have worse problems than Liverpool even just taking a cursory glance at what's there.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2010/nov/17/unemployment-and-employment-statistics-economics


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2012)

Favelado said:


> It's just a stereotype.


No, is about how poverty and unemployment are different in different places. Liverpool doesnt have the highest rate of government defined _unemployment_ (Middlesbrough wins that) but it does have he highest rate of _households without employment_.  Something it has had for the last four years, at least.

Dont forget, official unemployment figrues dont include people who dont even qualify for JSA, or who have been pushed onto other benefits.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 14, 2012)

belboid said:


> No, is about how poverty and unemployment are different in different places. Liverpool doesnt have the highest rate of government defined _unemployment_ (Middlesbrough wins that) but it does have he highest rate of _households without employment_. Something it has had for the last four years, at least.
> 
> Dont forget, official unemployment figrues dont include people who dont even qualify for JSA, or who have been pushed onto other benefits.


 

Okay. This bears that out.

http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/dcp171776_278300.pdf


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

So... Next season then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 15, 2012)

The regeneration of the Anfield area was announced today,  £30m-£35m of new funding into the area by way of housing redevelopment and it sounds like the council are getting on board with us staying put

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/regeneration-of-anfield-press-call


----------



## Favelado (Oct 15, 2012)

Great news in general of course for many reasons Liverpool fans will be familiar with - increased capacity, staying at home etc.

One tiny reason I'm please that I'll throw in just 'cos it won't get mentioned much is that I'm hoping this means we get to keep the stands next to the pitch. UEFA insist on new stadiums having the stands a good distance away from the action. If you see games at The Emirates there seems to be a gulf between the supporters and the unknown African teenagers intricately passing the ball around with no end result.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 17, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Great news in general of course for many reasons Liverpool fans will be familiar with - increased capacity, staying at home etc.
> 
> One tiny reason I'm please that I'll throw in just 'cos it won't get mentioned much is that I'm hoping this means we get to keep the stands next to the pitch. UEFA insist on new stadiums having the stands a good distance away from the action. If you see games at The Emirates there seems to be a gulf between the supporters and the unknown African teenagers intricately passing the ball around with no end result.


 
That'll be those same unknown African teenagers that are in the Champions League


----------



## Dandred (Oct 17, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Great news in general of course for many reasons Liverpool fans will be familiar with - increased capacity, staying at home etc.
> 
> One tiny reason I'm please that I'll throw in just 'cos it won't get mentioned much is that I'm hoping this means we get to keep the stands next to the pitch. UEFA insist on new stadiums having the stands a good distance away from the action. If you see games at The Emirates there seems to be a gulf between the supporters and the *unknown African teenagers intricately passing the ball around with no end result.*


 
What the fuck does that have to do with anything? 

Cunt.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 17, 2012)

It had nothing to do with anything and was just a throwaway comment. No need to cry and get the big red smileys out you easily-rattled douche-nozzles.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That'll be those same unknown African teenagers that are in the Champions League


 
No doubt on the way to another European Cup to add to Arsenal's haul. Oh, hang on a minute...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 17, 2012)

Dandred said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Cunt.


With him going on about stereotypes earlier.

Borinis out for three months and Reina might have done his hamstring. It just gets better and better.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 17, 2012)

I might finally get a game.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 17, 2012)

John Barnes is on Who do you think you are now, bbc1


----------



## Favelado (Oct 17, 2012)

Awwww. I can't watch it where I am.

My favourite ever player. My favourite band is New Order. Imagine how I felt as a kid when the two came together.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

Reading tomorrow. 

Nice football, lots of possession, few or no goals?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2012)

Not on the telly-box is it? Streaming it is then.


----------



## mack (Oct 19, 2012)

You can watch the U21's right now against Man City .. 2-1 up .. 3-1 now lovely cross/shot from Pacheco

http://www.coolsport.tv/stream3.html


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2012)

Cracking goal from Pacheco!


----------



## mack (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh Ngoo, should have passed that one into the net instead of trying to blast a hole in it!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Reading tomorrow.
> 
> Nice football, lots of possession, few or no goals?


Reading sit back and sucker us on the break...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 19, 2012)

mack said:


> You can watch the U21's right now against Man City .. 2-1 up .. 3-1 now lovely cross/shot from Pacheco
> 
> http://www.coolsport.tv/stream3.html


About his level tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 20, 2012)

Will miss the match today, but here's hoping for some goals. Sahin maybe?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 20, 2012)

Sterling with a great goal


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2012)

<Heaves sigh of relief> A home win finally. Sounds like Reading could easily have equalised second half mind. Looking forward to seeing Sterling score on MOTD tonight.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 20, 2012)

Jones made some key stops and finally a home win in the league!


----------



## Sunray (Oct 22, 2012)

More importantly 0 against, the defense, while not perfect was pretty decent most of the game.

1st 25 minutes the passing was excellent then dropped off.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2012)

Top half next Sunday?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 22, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2012)

Downinho!


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 25, 2012)

The fuck did I just see?! Downing?! That's it, I'm off acid for life.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 25, 2012)

Great goal by our left-back.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 25, 2012)

Skrtel on form, backs to the wall football.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 25, 2012)

It a was terrible final 20 in the Anfield road tonight I could see it going in for an equaliser.
I missed Downings goal as well because the nipper had to be taken for bloody a piss. Did it bounce in off his leg?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 25, 2012)

It would appear not


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2012)

Derby today!

Hope we manage to covert our chances


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Derby today!
> 
> Hope we manage to covert our chances


 
You probably will.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 28, 2012)

Suarez diving in front of moyes.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

Good start


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

Goal fest then 

Only have the BBC text updates


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

This is a cracking game, some decent stuff by both sides.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2012)

Getting a bit too heated though


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> This is a cracking game, some decent stuff by both sides.


 
It is, but Davie Provan cannot fall down a flight of icy stairs and be hospitalized quickly enough.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

Was the Neville dive well executed?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Was the Neville dive well executed?


 
Not as well as Gerrard or Suarez but he can't really complain.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:
			
		

> Not as well as Gerrard or Suarez but he can't really complain.



Cheers.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

From the BBC text  

Lauren Moyes, daughter of the Everton manager, tweets (which has now been deleted): "Very surprised my dad didn't just nut Suarez."

Then: "Sorry if that last tweet offended anyone. Caught up in the moment."


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

Perhaps he should have done after Suarez just tried to fuck Distin's ankle.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> From the BBC text
> 
> Lauren Moyes, daughter of the Everton manager, tweets (which has now been deleted): "Very surprised my dad didn't just nut Suarez."
> 
> Then: "Sorry if that last tweet offended anyone. Caught up in the moment."


 
So what?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:
			
		

> So what?



I thought it was amusing.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

If that was knocked off for offside then it was a bad bad decision.


That said why was he still on the pitch after his stamp on Distin?


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> If that was knocked off for offside then it was a bad bad decision.
> 
> 
> That said why was he still on the pitch after his stamp on Distin?


 
It was pretty hilarious though... I know I was about half a rant out my mouth before it became obvious that it had been disallowed.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2012)

meh


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2012)

Unlucky not to have won that. Great play from Suarez, deserved a hat-trick.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Unlucky not to have won that. Great play from Suarez, deserved a hat-trick.


 
Deserved a red card aswell.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Deserved a red card aswell.


True


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

Above and beyond the obvious claim/counterclaim re decisions a cracking first half of football, 1 really good goal one rather flukey goal for both sides. Some great passing football by both sides, in the run up, some class football at times by both sides. 2nd ha;lf sorta tailed off a bit in comparison, the RS not wanting to lose a 2-0 lead to go 3-2 down and Everton not wanting to let their comeback be wasted on sloppy play.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

Moyes saying that Suarez celebration was "great".


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Moyes saying that Suarez celebration was "great".


 
It was the funniest thing he did all game.


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps he should have done after Suarez just tried to fuck Distin's ankle.


 
Mirallas:







Distin:


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

It was a real nasty one.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 28, 2012)

He really does seem a nasty cunt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

agricola said:


> Distin:


 
Well, when your players dive, you'll find you won't get those decisions.


I think Everton will be happier with that result, we shouldn't have let a two goal lead go but given the amount of kids we had out there we played well.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well, when your players dive, you'll find you won't get those decisions.


 
In defence of a racist by sleaterkinney.

You just can't bring yourself to see what's right in front of you....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> In defence of a racist by sleaterkinney.


 That's exactly what's gone on there. 





> You just can't bring yourself to see what's right in front of you....


 like that linesman gifting you a draw yesterday


----------



## TruXta (Oct 29, 2012)

Reading these last couple of pages I'm reminded of why I've been posting much less on here than usual.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's exactly what's gone on there.


 
Yup



> like that linesman gifting you a draw yesterday


 
Linesman got it wrong, as Moyes said and I agree it was a perfectly good goal wrongly disallowed. Very easy to say and repeat.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> Linesman got it wrong, as Moyes said and I agree it was a perfectly good goal wrongly disallowed. Very easy to say and repeat.


Having said that, the scorer of the disallowed goal should not have still been on the pitch.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Having said that, the scorer of the disallowed goal should not have still been on the pitch.


 
That's Everton players fault according to sleaterkinney.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yup


You'd have to have a couple of screws loose to think I was defending Suarez there....


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> You'd have to have a couple of screws loose to think I was defending Suarez there....


 
Your default is to blame others, your inability to even make any comment re Suarez says plenty, it's other players fault... Yada yada yada...


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2012)

Poor Phil Neville, can't even dive properly.  

He needed to clutch his face.  Schoolboy.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

mattie said:


> Poor Phil Neville, can't even dive properly.
> 
> He needed to clutch his face. Schoolboy.


 
And rightly booked and torn a new one at half-time.


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And rightly booked and torn a new one at half-time.


 
Coming across a little sanctimonious there, fed mate.

I'd find it hilarious if Suarez got sent off because of a Phil Neville dive. And David Moyes fell down clutching his face as Suarez brushed past him.

I reckon we either go po-faced or full-on clownshow. Seeing as we'll never legislate diving away, I'd think we'd stand more chance making it ridiculous. Someone going down with a chinese burn after the pre-match handshake.  Maybe match of the day could have a dive of the month section?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

mattie said:


> Coming across a little sanctimonious there, fed mate.
> 
> I'd find it hilarious if Suarez got sent off because of a Phil Neville dive. And David Moyes fell down clutching his face as Suarez brushed past him.
> 
> I reckon we either go po-faced or full-on clownshow. Seeing as we'll never legislate diving away, I'd think we'd stand more chance making it ridiculous. Someone going down with a chinese burn after the pre-match handshake. Maybe match of the day could have a dive of the month section?


 
Eh? I think Suarez reply to Moyes was funny, can't argue with that at all. Neville can't complain either.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 29, 2012)

Booking for the tackle on Mirallas.  The booking for dissent he got.  Red for the deliberate (IMO) scrape down Distin's achilles.

Do 2 wrongs make a right in football?  E.g. the Ukraine "goal" which T*rry didn't clear off the line, but was offside in the build up.  Or a disallowed goal scored by a player who should have been sent off twice on totting up.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Your default is to blame others, your inability to even make any comment re Suarez says plenty, it's other players fault... Yada yada yada...


So by not talking about him I'm defending him, right?. Yada yada yada...


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2012)

Irony, thy name is Gerrard.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> So by not talking about him I'm defending him, right?. Yada yada yada...


 
No, your* "Well, when your players dive, you'll find you won't get those decisions."* you are seeking to shift the blame from the perpetrator to others. Pretty simple really....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, your* "Well, when your players dive, you'll find you won't get those decisions."* you are seeking to shift the blame from the perpetrator to others. Pretty simple really....


I'll explain it Fedayn. It was a tongue-in-cheek comment aimed at Moyes and his attempt to influence the ref before yesterdays game with his diving comments when one of his players then goes out and does exactly that.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'll explain it Fedayn. It was a tongue-in-cheek comment aimed at Moyes and his attempt to influence the ref before yesterdays game with his diving comments when one of his players then goes out and does exactly that.


 
In other words you try and change the subject from whay is in front of your eyes. Look away, nothing to see here, move along now.....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> In other words you try and change the subject from whay is in front of your eyes. Look away, nothing to see here, move along now.....


I've not changed the subject - you've gone off on your own little tangent.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've not changed the subject - you've gone off on your own little tangent.


 
Yes, Suarez deliberate stamp becomes Everton playerss fault.... Move along now, blame someone else.... Who to blame next......


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2012)

You two make a wonderful old married couple.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, Suarez delebrate stamp becomes Evertons fault


I never said anything like that - off on a tangent all of your own.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I never said anything like that - off on a tangent all of your own.


*"Well, when your players dive, you'll find you won't get those decisions."*

So, it's the fault of Everton player(s) that they didn't get the decision, in quotes, your words. A direct quoted reply to agricolas post showing the tackle....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> *"Well, when your players dive, you'll find you won't get those decisions."*
> 
> So, it's the fault of Everton player(s) that they didn't get the decision, in quotes, your words. A direct quoted reply to agricolas post showing the tackle....


I've explained it above. It was a pop at Moyes and because of his attempts to influence the ref.

Not sure why that isn't sinking in.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've explained it above. It was a pop at Moyes and because of his attempts to influence the ref.
> 
> Not sure why that isn't sinking in.


 
Course it was.... Why completely ignore the stamp by Suarez? You've had numerous chances but still failed utterly to make a single critical comment of his stamp.... Funny that.... Then again given your craven defence of his racist comments at Evra, even when presented with the facts to contradict your pathetic defence, why should anyone be surprised?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Course it was.... Why completely ignore the stamp by Suarez? You've had numerous chances but still failed utterly to make a single critical comment of his stamp.... Funny that....


It's there for everyone to see - I didn't think I needed to comment on that.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's there for everyone to see - I didn't think I needed to comment on that.


 
Yes, people don't comment on pictures or quotes do they.... Fuck sake....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

It was a nasty challenge. Suarez is a bad person.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 29, 2012)

The suarez/Distin foul was clearly an accident. When you watch it in real time you can see it's just one of those collisions that occurs when two players are travelling in the same direction or as my six year old put it "It's just like when two bay-blades bang into each other isn't it dad?"

As for Nev the ugly sister, he made Fergsie Jnr look a right dick hence his ugly voice featuring on radio Merseyside saying he was "sowwy" all day today 

Personally I thought that was the best Derbys we've had for years


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> The suarez/Distin foul was clearly an accident. When you watch it in real time you can see it's just one of those collisions that occurs when two players are travelling in the same direction or as my six year old put it "It's just like when two bay-blades bang into each other isn't it dad?"


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 29, 2012)

agricola said:


>


Clearly just an unfortunate coming together of two players running


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

Jesus christ....


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 29, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Booking for the tackle on Mirallas. The booking for dissent he got. Red for the deliberate (IMO) scrape down Distin's achilles.
> 
> Do 2 wrongs make a right in football? E.g. the Ukraine "goal" which T*rry didn't clear off the line, but was offside in the build up. Or a disallowed goal scored by a player who should have been sent off twice on totting up.


 
Piss off Zapp you wanker.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2012)

Stevie tells it like it is:



> "There was only one team who came into the derby trying to play football," said Gerrard. "Everton are effective because they have some big physical lads in the team and are very direct. They are effective. But the only team who tried to play football was us.


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/oct/29/liverpool-steven-gerrard-everton-physical?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## big eejit (Oct 30, 2012)

Steven Gerrard criticising a team for playing long balls? He'll be slagging people off for having their mates beat up DJs next!

It's interesting that Liverpool believe this tho. There was a good point in the Guardian that it was actually Mirallas's fast running and quick, short passing that did the damage for Everton.

But if Liverpool want to believe in the Everton long ball theory, that's fine. So long as they give Mirallas as much space next time. While they wait for all those long balls to fly in he can quietly take their defence apart.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 30, 2012)

The Guardian article neatly undoes Steven's whinging through the application of facts


----------



## Mungy (Oct 30, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> ...When you watch it in real time you can see it's just one of those collisions that occurs when two players are travelling in the same direction....
> 
> Personally I thought that was the best Derbys we've had for years


 
I disagree. At the high level of fitness top flight players need to be able to compete, along with the hyper-awareness that adrenalin can bring, they have time to make and execute decisions depending on the circumstances. The fact that both collisions are on the standing feet of the Everton players there is a fair chance that he was intending to play the man rather than the ball.

I agree that it was a good game


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 30, 2012)

Everton long balls 47 (of 350 total passes), Liverpool long balls 47 (of 250). Everton possession 57%, Liverpool possession 43%.


sleaterkinney said:


> Stevie tells it like it is:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/oct/29/liverpool-steven-gerrard-everton-physical?CMP=twt_gu


 
Overrated king of the aimless long ball in "not very good at reading a football match" shocker.


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Overrated king of the aimless long ball in "not very good at reading a football match" shocker.


 
In Stevie G's defence, he is probably still mentally traumatized by his eighty yard run-and-slide in front of the Liverpool fans to celebrate a disallowed goal, something that was only witnessed by about 35,000 Evertonians.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Everton long balls 47 (of 350 total passes), Liverpool long balls 47 (of 250). Everton possession 57%, Liverpool possession 43%.
> 
> 
> Overrated king of the aimless long ball in "not very good at reading a football match" shocker.


 
Facts aren't important, if Stevie G laaa says so it's the truth....


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Stevie tells it like it is:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/oct/29/liverpool-steven-gerrard-everton-physical?CMP=twt_gu


 
Only he doesn't, never has and never will tell it like it is.

Joe Cole is better than Messi... Oh yes, Stevie G knows.....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 30, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Everton long balls 47 (of 350 total passes), Liverpool long balls 47 (of 250). Everton possession 57%, Liverpool possession 43%.
> 
> Overrated king of the aimless long ball in "not very good at reading a football match" shocker.


Very cheeky sidebar on the BBC story 


> Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard has likened Everton to Stoke, claiming their rivals used long-ball tactics during Sunday's Merseyside derby.
> 
> *Merseyside derby match stats*
> Everton___________________Liverpool
> ...


 
e2a: Argh, fucking formatting _again_


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2012)

A Liverpool PR officer - probably not Jen Chang - has apologised on behalf of Stevie G.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Interesting line-up today, first time I've seen Yesil and Joe Cole in the same team, safe to say. Not a cracker by any means so far.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2012)

Where are you watching it?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/150033/1/watch-liverpool-fc-vs-swansea-city-fc.html


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Balls.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Cole should've scored, Assaidi puts in a lovely cross but he lamely heads it straight to the Swans goalie.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 31, 2012)

when did joe cole come back? did he leave?


----------



## Deareg (Oct 31, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> when did joe cole come back? did he leave?


He was in France on loan for a season.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 31, 2012)

that's what I thought, didn't realize he'd come back


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

He was in Lille. Did OK, but with his ginormously inflated wages they had no chance of buying him even if they wanted to.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 31, 2012)

always rated the little thicko, funny ol career he's had


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Never lived up to his promise.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Swansea are easily holding onto their 1-0 lead. No threat... FUCK POST by Stevie G! Downing can't tuck away the rebound. Sterling now on too, following Gerrard and Suarez.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Never lived up to his promise.


Seems like a long time ago since he was touted as the bright young hope of English football.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2012)

Ah well


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Swansea two up. Deserved overall even if we've had chances galore the last 10-15.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Seems like a long time now since he was touted as the bright young hope of English football.


 
That's because it is!


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2012)

These long ball teams are just ruining football.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

agricola said:


> These long ball teams are just ruining football.


 
Say what now?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That's because it is!


 
It really is. It's not even that recently that he was first touted as a past it old knacker.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It really is. It's not even that recently that he was first touted as a past it old knacker.


 
At Chelsea 4-5 years ago if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It really is. It's not even that recently that he was first touted as a past it old knacker.


Still though he was a topic at the last WC and played semi-regularly for Chelsea and now - nothing, hauled off at half time is a game which didn't mean much.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Focus on the league now. Probably best, got a good chance of CL next season.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Focus on the league now. Probably best, got a good chance of CL next season.


 
Hah!


----------



## Deareg (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Focus on the league now. Probably best, got a good chance of CL next season.


What does CL stand for??


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2012)

Deareg said:


> What does CL stand for??


Give you a clue, we've won it more than any other English team.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 31, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Give you a clue, we've won it more than any other English team.


It will be a quite while though before you are going to be in a position to win it again.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Focus on the league now. Probably best, got a good chance of CL next season.


 
No way will Swansea qualify for the CL.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 31, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Give you a clue, we've won it more than any other English team.


 
No. You have not.

'You' have won it once IIRC. So have Chelsea. Man U have won it twice.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Seems like a long time ago since he was touted as the bright young hope of English football.


 

It was 1998.  He came onto the pitch to sign his first professional contract  at the Boleyn and Jeremy Nicholas asked us all to remember that we were there when he started his career.

I wouldn't have bothered if I knew.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> No. You have not.
> 
> 'You' have won it once IIRC. So have Chelsea. Man U have won it twice.


Give yourself a pat on the back there Liamo!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> What does CL stand for??


 
The Championship League


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> The Championship League


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 1, 2012)

Well played Swansea. Can we have your manager?


----------



## agricola (Nov 1, 2012)

tommers said:


> It was 1998. He came onto the pitch to sign his first professional contract at the Boleyn and Jeremy Nicholas asked us all to remember that we were there when he started his career.
> 
> I wouldn't have bothered if I knew.


 
The sad thing is that, if he had stayed there, he probably would have had that career.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2012)

What a team West Ham could've had.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Give yourself a pat on the back there Liamo!


 
I have _never_ heard a fellow Celtic fan say 'We won the Champions League'. But Celtic fans generally know their football... and know there is little comparison between the old European Cup and the CL.


----------



## denniseagle (Nov 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> It was a real nasty one.


 
Look at suarez right foot before he makes contact and the large piece of turf that goes flying from beneath his foot............ suggestion of him slipping and not being in control perhaps?
Players from both sides were slipping all over the shop during the match


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

denniseagle said:


> Look at suarez right foot before he makes contact and the large piece of turf that goes flying from beneath his foot............ suggestion of him slipping and not being in control perhaps?
> Players from both sides were slipping all over the shop during the match


 
Have to say that I kind of agree with this... Suarez's body language does suggest he was making some effort to pull out/decelerate.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 1, 2012)

denniseagle said:


> Look at suarez right foot before he makes contact and the large piece of turf that goes flying from beneath his foot............ suggestion of him slipping and not being in control perhaps?
> Players from both sides were slipping all over the shop during the match


I have just spent a couple of minutes repeatedly watching it, and it looks even more deliberate to me, he comes absolutely nowhere near the ball at any time, and his body does not look to me like he is off balance at any time until after he makes contact with the back of the Everton players foot, I think he knew what he had in his mind when he commits the foul.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have just spent a couple of minutes repeatedly watching it, and it looks even more deliberate to me, he comes absolutely nowhere near the ball at any time, and his body does not look to me like he is off balance at any time until after he makes contact with the back of the Everton players foot, I think he knew what he had in his mind when he commits the foul.


 
Tedious bullshit. Yes he might have, but he might equally well not have. But because it's him, he's got to be an evil bastard and in no way could that be an accident.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Tedious bullshit. Yes he might have, but he might equally well not have. But because it's him, he's got to be an evil bastard and in no way could that be an accident.


Yeah right, if it was any other player on the planet I would be defending his innocence and his honour and if it was the other way around I have no doubt that you would be defending the Everton player.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 1, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Well played Swansea. Can we have your manager?


 
The guy at West Brom seems pretty good too.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Yeah right, if it was any other player on the planet I would be defending his innocence and his honour and if it was the other way around I have no doubt that you would be defending the Everton player.


 
All I'm saying is that none of us can clearly work out whether or not that foul was intentional. Yet you seem to have no problem making up your mind.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> All I'm saying is that none of us can clearly work out whether or not that foul was intentional. Yet you seem to have no problem making up your mind.


You may not be able to make your mind up but I can based on the clip and having watched the game and the numerous times it has been shown.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2012)

LiamO said:


> I have _never_ heard a fellow Celtic fan say 'We won the Champions League'. But Celtic fans generally know their football... and know there is little comparison between the old European Cup and the CL.


It's still the same cup to me.


----------



## agricola (Nov 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Tedious bullshit. Yes he might have, but he might equally well not have. But because it's him, he's got to be an evil bastard and in no way could that be an accident.


 
Perhaps, though his past behaviour would tend to count against him when giving him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that none of us can clearly work out whether or not that foul was intentional. Yet you seem to have no problem making up your mind.



I think 50/50 myself. It was nasty and play should have stopped. It was a bit of a lunge for sure, malicious not so sure. 

Hardly would have been the worst decision of the week had it gone either way.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 1, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's still the same cup to me.


 
Fairs Cup = Europa League

(((History)))


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Fairs Cup = Europa League
> 
> (((History)))





> It's still the same cup to me.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 1, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's still the same cup to me.


 
That does not surprise me in the least... cos you know as much about football as you do about politics... not a lot.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2012)

LiamO said:


> That does not surprise me in the least... cos you know as much about football as you do about politics... not a lot.


Well now let me see, are all those Liverpool fans who sing about winning it five times, even the utd fans who sing about winning it three times, even uefa who mention it on their website http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/history/index.html. Are they all idiots or is Liamo a big fucking idiot?  

Let me think.....


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2012)

agricola said:


> Perhaps, though his past behaviour would tend to count against him when giving him the benefit of the doubt.


 
Sure, but it shouldn't. No one should be judged on their past games.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Sure, but it shouldn't. No one should be judged on their past games.


 
but everybody is... by everybody else.

The man with a reputation for early rising can afford an occasional lie-in.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2012)

LiamO said:


> but everybody is... by everybody else.
> 
> The man with a reputation for early rising can afford an occasional lie-in.


 
I think it'd be sad if refs routinely and consciously refereed individual players based on their reputations. No doubt it plays on their minds - _this guy's a known cheat, this guy's a thug_ - but it's something they're mandated to try and see beyond.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I think it'd be sad if refs routinely and consciously refereed individual players based on their reputations. No doubt it plays on their minds - _this guy's a known cheat, this guy's a thug_ - but it's something they're mandated to try and see beyond.


 
It's not their conscious mind/thoughts that is problematic.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2012)

LiamO said:


> It's not their conscious mind/thoughts that is problematic.


 
I think for some it is. Anyway, part of the game blah blah.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2012)

> November 1998: Steven Gerrard makes his Liverpool FC debut as an 18-year-old substitute against Blackburn Rovers at Anfield


Bless


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 2, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's still the same cup to me.


 


LiamO said:


> I have _never_ heard a fellow Celtic fan say 'We won the Champions League'. But Celtic fans generally know their football... and know there is little comparison between the old European Cup and the CL.


 
It would an anachronism for a Celtic fan to say "we won the Champions League" as it didn't exist at that point. But I don't think I'd challenge a Liverpool fans saying they'd won 5 European Cups. I mean, they changed the format and bollocked around with the name a bit, but it's in essence the same principle - "the champions of Europe".

The 1930 world cup consists of 4 groups, with the group winners playing semi-finals, and then a final. The 1950 world cup was 4 groups, with the group winners playing a deciding group stage. Substantially different formats to the modern one. Still the same tournament, Uruguay are still world cup winners in the same way every other nation is.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 2, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> It would an anachronism for a Celtic fan to say "we won the Champions League" as it didn't exist at that point.


 

yes. I made exactly that point.




Lo Siento. said:


> But I don't think I'd challenge a Liverpool fans saying they'd won 5 European Cups.


 
I didn't. SK said they had won the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE 5 times... NOT won the European Cup... NOT champions of Europe.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't make up my mind if you're a piss-poor troll or a pedantic arse Liamo.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 2, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I can't make up my mind if you're a piss-poor troll or a pedantic arse Liamo.


 
I made up my mind long ago that you are a cunt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2012)

LiamO said:


> I made up my mind long ago that you are a cunt.


Imagine how gutted I am.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 2, 2012)

LiamO said:


> yes. I made exactly that point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bit pedantic.


----------



## agricola (Nov 2, 2012)

On right backs:



> "Glen's arguably been the player of the season in the Premier League - never mind at Liverpool." Rodgers said, "He's been absolutely outstanding when you consider he's played a lot of the season at left-back.
> 
> "He is a world-class full-back. When you miss a player of that quality, that does weaken you as a team. I look at him and Daniel Alves as the two best right-backs in world football.


----------



## denniseagle (Nov 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well now let me see, are all those Liverpool fans who sing about winning it five times, even the utd fans who sing about winning it three times, even uefa who mention it on their website http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/history/index.html. Are they all idiots or is Liamo a big fucking idiot?
> 
> Let me think.....


When a team wins the competition ( no matter what it is presently called) 5 times  EUFA  award that team with permanent possession of the actual cup presented not a replica .
It must irk the mancs to know that the real cup they won in '99 for their treble is actually sat in LIVERPOOL's museum..........


----------



## LiamO (Nov 3, 2012)

tbf I enjoyed every one of Liverpool's European cup triumphs... and Istanbul too. I quite like LFC and their fans. I just like to annoy sleatorkinney - cos he is a prick who makes liking LFC more difficult.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 3, 2012)

denniseagle said:


> When a team wins the competition ( no matter what it is presently called) 5 times  EUFA  award that team with permanent possession of the actual cup presented not a replica .
> It must irk the mancs to know that the real cup they won in '99 for their treble is actually sat in LIVERPOOL's museum..........



Not really, more interested in the present, talking to a Liverpool fan is like taking a history lesson.....yawn.....mid table club


----------



## denniseagle (Nov 3, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Not really, more interested in the present, talking to a Liverpool fan is like taking a history lesson.....yawn.....mid table club


ergo your PAST championship /premiership wins are part of footballing history and  so .........................come back IF you can get 5 and your own cup to keep .


----------



## Deareg (Nov 4, 2012)

denniseagle said:


> ergo your PAST championship /premiership wins are part of footballing history and so .........................come back IF you can get 5 and your own cup to keep .


Didn't you lot issue a similar challenge some years ago?


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2012)

denniseagle said:


> ergo your PAST championship /premiership wins are part of footballing history and so .........................come back IF you can get 5 and your own cup to keep .


 
Past wins are part of footballing history?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 4, 2012)

agricola said:


> Past wins are part of footballing history?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Suarez The Cat


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Gonna watch today. 
A win means top half glory.


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone know of a stream of this?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

NVP said:
			
		

> Anyone know of a stream of this?



Use vipbox 

I am watching an Indian stream and the advertising is great.


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Use vipbox
> 
> I am watching an Indian stream and the advertising is great.


Cheers, working well this one atm.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Liverpool playing well but not scoring. 
Season ^


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2012)

And now conceding.
Season ^


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2012)

And yes, Indian adverts are up to the standard I remember.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool playing well but not scoring.
> Season ^





NVP said:


> And now conceding.
> Season ^


That and this ^^^


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

NVP said:
			
		

> And yes, Indian adverts are up to the standard I remember.



Did you see the butter advert?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2012)

Channel 6816 on Sopcast is the YES broadcast @ 1100 kbps. Nice steady stream.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Channel 6816 on Sopcast is the YES broadcast @ 1100 kbps. Nice steady stream.



Does it have Indian butter advertising? If not I am not interested.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Does it have Indian butter advertising? If not I am not interested.


 
Dutch gabba do it for ya?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

No


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2012)

Brilliantly taken goal by Suarez. Genius.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2012)

Christ. Suarez is truly a great player. Havent watched liverpool in ages. Its a one man team. He could grace Barcelona or United.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazing miss from Shelvey. Not genius.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> [/quo
> te]
> 
> What a shower.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 4, 2012)

First of the year?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2012)

And that's why we're a mid-table team.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 4, 2012)

Newcastle become the eighth team to go to Anfield and not get beaten this season. Gomel, Reading and Anzhi the three beaten teams. Too easy. Fortress anfield


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2012)

Deja vu. Loads of possession but can't win. Fucking amazing goal mind.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2012)

Cabaye's goal was pretty much as good if you ask me.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2012)

Both great goals. But Suarez's was different class.


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah that was a beaut an all.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 4, 2012)

What have Liverpool, Arsenal and Man United got in common? They have all won 1 game at Anfield in the Premier League this season.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2012)

Why is a player of Suarez's quality there? Seems bonkers. He'd get better support at West Brom!


----------



## agricola (Nov 4, 2012)

Terrible challenge from Colocinni though, a nailed on red card to do that to an opponent*

* though not last week it wasnt


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 4, 2012)

it's so sad that he kind of missed.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

Lots of possession and 32 shots (20 on target) on goal. Playing at home, NUFC playing with ten men at the end and still 1-1


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2012)

Rodgers out.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> Perhaps, though his past behaviour would tend to count against him when giving him the benefit of the doubt.


 

I love how Suarez writhes around in agony afterwards whilst the bloke he tried to cripple just gets up and doesn't even look behind him to see what wanker just tried to shorten his career.


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2012)

He's the second best example of an utter cunt who also happens to be a joy to watch. The current holder of the number 1 position currently plies his trade in Madrid.


----------



## agricola (Nov 5, 2012)

gabi said:


> He's the second best example of an utter cunt who also happens to be a joy to watch. The current holder of the number 1 position currently plies his trade in Madrid.


 
To be fair to Thornton Heath, I cannot ever recall him trying to maim an opponent in the way that Suarez does (apart from maybe this).


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> To be fair to Thornton Heath, I cannot ever recall him trying to maim an opponent in the way that Suarez does (apart from maybe this).


 
He's always been nice to Patrice Evra as well.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

I would probably put Suarez in my 'cunts eleven' team. 
So far there is him up front alongside Ryan Giggs and John Terry (captain)


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I would probably put Suarez in my 'cunts eleven' team.
> So far there is him up front alongside Ryan Giggs and John Terry (captain)


 
Manager: Steve Bruce


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Manager: Steve Bruce


 
Trying to think who to put in goal?


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2012)

Bosnich. No, Grobbelaar.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

gabi said:


> Bosnich. No, Grobbelaar.


 
I was trying to do a current 11 but Grobbelaar is a pretty decent shout


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 5, 2012)

Buffon is apparently a fascist if you want a current 'keeper.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 5, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Buffon is apparently a fascist if you want a current 'keeper.


 
We'll stick Aquilana in midfield too. Alternatively he could be on the bench or in the Physio Room.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 5, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Buffon is apparently a fascist if you want a current 'keeper.


 
That comes from his choice of shirt number 88 ie HH. More likely however is his use of the refrain 'Boia chi Molla' 'who abandons the fight is an executioner' a well used phrase of the Mussolini era fascists.
Christian Abiati the Milan goalie is an open fascist.



twistedAM said:


> We'll stick Aquilana in midfield too. Alternatively he could be on the bench or in the Physio Room.


 
They could both see out their career at Swindon.....


----------



## LiamO (Nov 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I would probably put Suarez in my 'cunts eleven' team.
> So far there is him up front alongside Ryan Giggs and John Terry (captain)


 
Giggs? Because?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

LiamO said:
			
		

> Giggs? Because?



People's wives and such


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 5, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Giggs? Because?


 
Shagging your brothers wife is a bit of a cunts trick.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 5, 2012)

Rooney up front as well, Cantona has to be in there.


----------



## agricola (Nov 5, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rooney up front as well, Cantona has to be in there.


 
Cassano is much more objectionable than either of them, and surely a place has to be found for Zlatan.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 5, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Shagging your brothers wife is a bit of a cunts trick.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> Cassano is much more objectionable than either of them,.


 
On what basis?


----------



## LiamO (Nov 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> People's wives and such


 
Sorry, but that's a load of old pony. Giggs is a professional footballer - and a fine one - I don't care who he shags... and I'm quite sure he doesn't care who I shag either.


----------



## mattie (Nov 5, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Sorry, but that's a load of old pony. Giggs is a professional footballer - and a fine one - I don't care who he shags... and I'm quite sure he doesn't care who I shag either.


 
You might not like the game 'name the cunts eleven' then.

To be honest, I think a 'not-a-cunt eleven' would be pretty slim pickings.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 5, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> On what basis?


There was that homophobia thing before the last Euros, wasn't there? Unless it was a misunderstanding...


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 5, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> There was that homophobia thing before the last Euros, wasn't there? Unless it was a misunderstanding...


 
Aye, but there's plenty of Italian footballers who'd get into a Cunts 1st XI well before him and his childish, later retracted and apologised for, outburst.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 6, 2012)

mattie said:


> You might not like the game 'name the cunts eleven' then.


 
No. I love the game. just trying to establish what constitutes 'cuntishness' (or is it cuntyness?). IMO the best you could hope for with Giggs would to have him in your 'bold boys eleven'.

To include someone as inoffensive as Giggs in your cunts eleven, merely serves to cheapen the term 'cunt'. 




mattie said:


> To be honest, I think a 'not-a-cunt eleven' would be pretty slim pickings.


 
I'll start a thread.


----------



## mattie (Nov 6, 2012)

LiamO said:


> No. I love the game. just trying to establish what constitutes 'cuntishness' (or is it cuntyness?). IMO the best you could hope for with Giggs would to have him in your 'bold boys eleven'.
> 
> To include someone as inoffensive as Giggs in your cunts eleven, merely serves to cheapen the term 'cunt'.
> 
> ...


 
Cuckolding your brother is pretty sharp practice.  And he's a bit too stary. 

But, yes, he wouldn't necessarily make my 'cunts 11' given the quality of cunt we're blessed with in the Premiership.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

Classy and yours for just £40.





http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...l-launch-anfield-stadium-shirt-182827192.html


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 6, 2012)

agricola said:


> Cassano is much more objectionable than either of them, and surely a place has to be found for Zlatan.


 
No way Zlatan. Arrogant fucker in the extremis but he's amusing with it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 6, 2012)

LiamO said:


> No. I love the game. just trying to establish what constitutes 'cuntishness' (or is it cuntyness?). IMO the best you could hope for with Giggs would to have him in your 'bold boys eleven'.
> 
> To include someone as inoffensive as Giggs in your cunts eleven, merely serves to cheapen the term 'cunt'.
> 
> ...


You're not much of a judge of character then.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2012)

1 down to Anzhi with our second string. Don't really look like scoring. Joe Cole is still useless.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 8, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> You're not much of a judge of character then.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh Shelvey.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2012)

Same old story, no threat up front.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

No one achieves victory in Russia with winter setting in.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh Shelvey.


He's actually beginning to irritate me now. He seems to be acquiring the same sort of swagger some of our other under performing players had last season


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> He's actually beginning to irritate me now. He seems to be acquiring the same sort of swagger some of our other under performing players had last season


 
Too eager. He's only a young lad still, but he needs to stop bottling it, whether that's tackles, shots or passes. Too many short-circuits.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

Reina; Johnson, Wisdom, Carragher, Agger, Enrique; Allen, Sahin, Gerrard; Sterling, Suarez.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn, wish I could watch this but a 2am kick off is way to late.........

Going to be close but I'm not confident.. 2-1 to the blue scum


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Reina; Johnson, *Wisdom*,


 








Badgers said:


> Carragher, Agger, Enrique; *Allen*, Sahin, Gerrard; Sterling, Suarez.


 





Should be a barrel of laughs this afternoon then.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Damn, wish I could watch this but a 2am kick off is way to late.........
> 
> Going to be close but I'm not confident.. 2-1 to the blue scum



2am is a bit late


----------



## agricola (Nov 11, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> No one achieves victory in Russia with winter setting in.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

My prediction. An early Liverpool goal against the run of play. Then 3-4 goals for Chelsea in the second half. 

Suarez to get booked for calling Terry a tall white streak of piss.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> My prediction. An early Liverpool goal against the run of play. Then 3-4 goals for Chelsea in the second half.
> 
> Suarez to get booked for calling Terry a tall white streak of piss.


Grande blanc piss?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Grande blanc piss?


 
Grosse weisse scheisse.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Grosse weisse scheisse.


 
Has Uruguay not moved on since the late 40s?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

Some good stuff on twitter  

BREAKING: Liverpool starting XI to play Chelsea: Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Suarez.


----------



## Mungy (Nov 11, 2012)

Reina; Johnson, Wisdom, Carragher, Agger, Enrique; Allen, Sahin, Gerrard; *Sterling*, Suarez








is using people with psychic abilities allowed?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2012)

'You know what you are, you know what you are, Luis Terry, you know what you are' is ringing around the ground now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> My prediction. An early Liverpool goal against the run of play. Then 3-4 goals for Chelsea in the second half.
> 
> Suarez to get booked for calling Terry a tall white streak of piss.



Oh well


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Oh well


 
Almost. He broke his leg instead.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2012)

We can beat this Chelsea. Probably won't, but they're not exactly intimidating.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

Not watching but LFC had a little more possession but only 2 shots on goal.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 11, 2012)

Interesting fact utd have more points in the champions league than Liverpool do in the prem, hope that is wrong by tonight but doubt it


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 11, 2012)

Surprised Terry scored, Liverpool are normally good at defending racists


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2012)

Get in!!!


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 11, 2012)

And yet both teams are usually so good at defending racists....


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2012)

Could you imagine how good Chelsea would be if they had Suarez?
And, if Liverpool had Torres as their lone forward?????


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 11, 2012)

Good result, I would have taken that.. 6 games unbeaten.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

Yup. That will do. Was expecting to lose today. Does not really change much in terms of the teams ability to score / convert possession.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Yup. That will do. Was expecting to lose today. Does not really change much in terms of the teams ability to score / convert possession.


 
Before you scored much of your possession was in largely meaningless parts of the pitch. You got to convert possession into penetration first and for your sake I hope Joe Allen turns out to be a £15m player instead of the £1.5m one today.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought we'd nicked a win there at the end. Good game, I feel a bit more optimistic than I have lately after watching that. I've been impressed with Enrique since he's come back.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 11, 2012)

Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Rome wasn't built in a day.



Yeah. Realistically I hope we get a top 8 finish on current form. A draw at Stamford Bridge is a good result for any side at the moment though.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 11, 2012)

most one sided 1-1 I have seen for a while


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Surprised Terry scored, Liverpool are normally good at defending racists


That's quite funny that


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> That's quite funny that


I thought it matured with age and was funnier when Feds said exactly the same thing ten minutes later.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Before you scored much of your possession was in largely meaningless parts of the pitch. You got to convert possession into penetration first and for your sake I hope Joe Allen turns out to be a £15m player instead of the £1.5m one today.


He wasn't great today, but still good. He's been worth every penny so far. Else, fair result, game of two halves really.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> most one sided 1-1 I have seen for a while


 
I'm no fan of Liverpool but that's bollocks. The Scousers had more shots on target.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

NVP said:
			
		

> I thought it matured with age and was funnier when Feds said exactly the same thing ten minutes later.



It was funny for the first 706 tweets


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'm no fan of Liverpool but that's bollocks. The Scousers had more shots on target.


 
It was an odd game I thought. For about three quarters of the match it really was one-sided, albeit Chelsea didn't create a huge number of chances. At the end though Liverpool were definitely the better team and Chelsea looked a bit panicked. 

Liverpool seemed to do better for giving up the clever Rodgers tactics later on and just going for it.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 11, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It was an odd game I thought. For about three quarters of the match it really was one-sided, albeit Chelsea didn't create a huge number of chances. At the end though Liverpool were definitely the better team and Chelsea looked a bit panicked.
> 
> Liverpool seemed to do better for giving up the clever Rodgers tactics later on and just going for it.


 
I don't know that they gave up on the tactics. I think what happened is that after the goal Chelsea got a bit spooked, dropped down a bit and created lots more space which LFC players were doing well to exploit. Agree that up until the goal I thought Chelsea were odds own to win.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2012)

Weird weekend. Looks like it's better to concede first (United, City, Everton) than score first (Chelsea, Arsenal).


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Weird weekend. Looks like it's better to concede first (United, City, Everton) than score first (Chelsea, Arsenal).


 
Oh, I don't know.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2012)

tommers said:


> Oh, I don't know.


 
I was talking about teams in the top six.........



previously


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 12, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'm no fan of Liverpool but that's bollocks. The Scousers had more shots on target.


 
If its not possession then its shots on target. Football is ridden with cod stats.
Chelsea dominated the first hour or so, both Oscar and Mata had clear chances that they should have taken . We should have killed the game off. Liverpool looked a little more sprightly after Liverpool's shock equaliser.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 12, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> If its not possession then its shots on target. Football is ridden with cod stats.
> Chelsea dominated the first hour or so, both Oscar and Mata had clear chances that they should have taken . We should have killed the game off. Liverpool looked a little more sprightly after Liverpool's shock equaliser.


I don't think to many people will argue that overall Chelsea were the better side but your claim about it being the most one sided 1-1 draw is nonsense, it wasn't even a one sided game at all.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

Chelsea domination for the first hour or so, thereafter I think we looked as good, and we were definitely the better team in the last 10-15. Could have nicked it twice at the end there.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 12, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I don't think to many people will argue that overall Chelsea were the better side but your claim about it being the most one sided 1-1 draw is nonsense, it wasn't even a one sided game at all.


 
I had had a one sided interaction with Hydes best bitter that afternoon which didn't end in a draw!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 12, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I had had a one sided interaction with Hydes best bitter that afternoon which didn't end in a draw!


 
Well lucky you were playing Hydes. If you'd been up against the mighty Holts who knows what you would have posted


----------



## agricola (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

It's funny, but what happened is everyone raced to congratulate Carragher - he'd not been involved in a goal (other than OGs ) since 2009.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 13, 2012)

This is so true.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ovic-ahead-of-England-captains-100th-cap.html


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> This is so true.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ovic-ahead-of-England-captains-100th-cap.html


 
I fucking love Zlatan. He;s like the nasty Mario, even though in this instance he was probably thinking he was being genuinely nice about Gerrard.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 14, 2012)

He _was_ being honest.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2012)

and yet, who was more European medals? Not that one from the 'big European club'


----------



## TruXta (Nov 14, 2012)

Sterling to start for England today. What a year for the wee fella.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> This is so true.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ovic-ahead-of-England-captains-100th-cap.html


Can't get you head around one of your best players being loyal to the club and not fucking off to Spain?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Sterling to start for England today. What a year for the wee fella.


Hope we can keep hold of him.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

Shit. Can you all wear T-shirts to keep the little racist rat where he is?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...e-January-bid-for-Liverpools-Luis-Suarez.html


----------



## big eejit (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry why the hell do City need another striker? Fantasy football fuckers.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 15, 2012)

Perhaps they need a mentor for Balotelli?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Perhaps they need a mentor for Balotelli?


 
I'd like to think Mario would mentor that little fucker soon as he came through the door. He has sworn to kill racists after all.

If City were to buy him then someone would have to go and Mario does seem to be the most likely candidate but then we don't know what is happening in the World of Tevez, there's rumours about Aguero back to Spain and then there's the Dzeko situation.

Knowing City, we'll probably use John Guidetti as a makeweight which is 360 shades of wrong.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Knowing City, we'll probably use John Guidetti as a makeweight which is 360 shades of wrong.


 
I wouldnt worry, given that lot's transfer record recently they will probably accept a deal of Santa Cruz, a season loan of Barry and four million.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2012)

agricola said:


> I wouldnt worry, given that lot's transfer record recently they will probably accept a deal of Santa Cruz, a season loan of Barry and four million.


 
Dunno, they were looking over £25m for Agger
That fifty for Torres has got them thinking; it's the way they spend the money that's the problem.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't see him going anywhere just yet.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Can't see him going anywhere just yet.


 
Unlike twitter's Jen Chang, who has apparently gone back to the US.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2012)

agricola said:


> Unlike twitter's Jen Chang, who has apparently gone back to the US.


Yeah, I saw that. "For family reasons" my arse.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2012)

More on that here, interesting read http://duncanjenkins.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/such-little-thing-makes-such-big.html


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 17, 2012)

You're going through Communications Directors as fast as managers now.


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2012)

And we don't have Mancini's Wildean wit, either.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 17, 2012)

Better than having David Brent doing your press conferences.


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2012)

Can't fault him for judging his audience, though. A man wearing a mask of someone else. That's pretty fucking funny to your average City fan.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2012)

What the fuck? We're 2 up in a match the script said we should dominate and then lose to a header from Di Santo.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2012)

We just might win this.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2012)

Johnson + Enrique = joy.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 17, 2012)

About fucking time......

Great second half, Enrique my man of the match


----------



## Dandred (Nov 17, 2012)

Sterling, Wilson, Henderson,

At last we seem to be playing the way we should be...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Sterling, Wilson, Henderson,
> 
> At last we seem to be playing the way we should be...


Love how Wisdom almost never gets a mention yet keeps putting in solid shift after solid shift. Him and Sterling linked up fantastically. And Henderson had a match that restored my faith that he has a future with LFC under Rodgers.


----------



## Voley (Nov 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What the fuck? We're 2 up in a match the script said we should dominate and then lose to a header from Di Santo.


Heh. Yeah, I was expecting us to get beaten today too. Looking forward to watching this on MOTD tonight. Sounds like we managed to move on from just passing well to actually sticking the ball in the net today. Glad to see Enrique got one, too. He's been great since he came back.

Also, Everton got beaten by Reading.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 17, 2012)

NVP said:


> Heh. Yeah, I was expecting us to get beaten today too. Looking forward to watching this on MOTD tonight. Sounds like we managed to move on from just passing well to actually sticking the ball in the net today. Glad to see Enrique got one, too. He's been great since he came back.
> 
> Also, Everton got beaten by Reading.


 
And Utd got beat by Norwich. A pleasing afternoon/evening.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2012)

A very nice day for football yesterday. The bitters lucky little run has undoubtedly come to and end. United showing that they're still a pretty mediocre side, Chelski running out of ideas, even the magpies are looking a bit ropey. 
Top 3 finish now me thinks


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't get your hopes up mate, we're only 11th.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Don't get your hopes up mate, we're only 11th.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 18, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> A very nice day for football yesterday. The bitters lucky little run has undoubtedly come to and end. United showing that they're still a pretty mediocre side, Chelski running out of ideas, even the magpies are looking a bit ropey.
> Top 3 finish now me thinks


 
Is your name dandred?


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> A very nice day for football yesterday. The bitters lucky little run has undoubtedly come to and end. United showing that they're still a pretty mediocre side, Chelski running out of ideas, even the magpies are looking a bit ropey.
> Top 3 finish now me thinks


LOL


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2012)

Seems Carragher has caught the Dandred bug too Top four up for grabs.


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah that's daft. If we finish higher than we did last year with a more coherent game plan and lots of young talent coming through I'll be happy. There's nothing wrong with trying to motivate your team by setting your sights high but we've only beaten Wigan ffs.  That doesn't make you a Champions League contender.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2012)

Good thing is that was the 7th game unbeaten. Ugly part is most of those were draws. We need to start winning, even if that means losing a few as we go along.


----------



## Voley (Nov 18, 2012)

Suarez stamp was pretty fucking ugly too tbf. Very similar to the one in the Everton game. Rodgers seems to have had a word with him about hitting the deck too often. He needs to get him to stop this too.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 22, 2012)

Joe Cole with an assist!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 22, 2012)

Messi is having a decent game, loads of nice little touches


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 22, 2012)

'kin hell, just stood back and let him have a shot


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 22, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> 'kin hell, just stood back and let him have a shot


 
You shouldn't get too casual when beating Young Boys. 




(Still good for a very cheap laugh IMO )


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2012)

Just when I was beginning to think that Rogers really did have some tactical nowse about him he puts Henderson at right back

The only enjoyable thing I got from being at Anfield tonight was a scarf that says "Young Boys" on it 

Utter shite tonight.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that team that a good manager like ours couldn't fix.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Nothing wrong with that team that a good manager like ours couldn't fix.


 
Do you want Stevie G, too? Could build a squad around him.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Do you want Stevie G, too? Could build a squad around him.


 
Mourinho would have brought out the best with him by playing him alongside Lampard.

I think Benitez is a good appointment btw.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Mourinho would have brought out the best with him by playing him alongside Lampard.
> 
> I think Benitez is a good appointment btw.


 
Rafa's great. Best Liverpool manager of the last 20 years. Let's see if he can bring Torres back to life.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Rafa's great. Best Liverpool manager of the last 20 years. Let's see if he can bring Torres back to life.


I don't think anyone but a necromancer can tbh.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I don't think anyone but a necromancer can tbh.


 
For a second I actually thought this was the Chelsea thread.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> For a second I actually thought this was the Chelsea thread.


Shame on you!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Shame on you!


 
I know. Will be interesting when we play them again.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I know. Will be interesting when we play them again.


 
It'll be terrible. For all his faults he was the best manager LFC has had for many years. Can't believe he took the CFC job.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

The mighty Swansea on Sunday, I hope it is not another drubbing


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It'll be terrible. For all his faults he was the best manager LFC has had for many years. Can't believe he took the CFC job.


 
How could he refuse Roman's millions? Anyway, plenty of water under the bridge since he managed us.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> How could he refuse Roman's millions? Anyway, plenty of water under the bridge since he managed us.


He's got to be pretty desperate. There's zero chance he'll be offered the job full time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's got to be pretty desperate. There's zero chance he'll be offered the job full time.


 
It keeps him up there as one of that group of managers who are preceived as managers of big clubs though, which is something that wouldn't have lasted too much longer while he was out of work. Plus he's apparently getting paid 3 million quid for his trouble. Easy enough to see why he'd take the job even if it is for a short time.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It keeps him up there as one of that group of managers who are preceived as managers of big clubs though, which is something that wouldn't have lasted too much longer while he was out of work. Plus he's apparently getting paid 3 million quid for his trouble. Easy enough to see why he'd take the job even if it is for a short time.


I doubt he's in it for the money, but I can see the point about being seen to still be a big club manager. Still think it sucks.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't think we'll get much out of this game. 2-2.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmmmm. I am pessimistic here, guess Swansea will nick it 1-0


----------



## mack (Nov 25, 2012)

Interesting line-up with both Henderson and Downing starting, probably a draw.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 25, 2012)

We need to step up a gear, we don't look like we really want it....


----------



## Dandred (Nov 25, 2012)

Gerrard isn't having the best of games so far


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Getting close there


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2012)

Suso on for Gerrard please.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Suso on for Gerrard please.


 
We certainly need some pace in midfield, Gerrard has been slow and seem s to be giving the ball away a lot.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 25, 2012)

Messi coming on


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Downing up for sale soon?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2012)

A lot of woeful play out there, sloppy and static from both sides. Downing offers nothing wrt José and vice versa. Gerrard old and slow. Allen off. Still, it's a decent point at a tough ground.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2012)

Decent first half, second half not so much. We couldn't have complained much if Swansea had nicked a goal and won it. They were pretty much as good as us. More positively I like the way Enrique and Suarez are linking up these days. At least we look like we've got a bit of shape, although that deserted us for worryingly long periods this afternoon. Still early days for Rodgers really.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

No PL defeat since Man United in September's?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2012)

Will be interesting to see what Lucas has to offer this team now. Gerrard off for Lucas, Shelvey/Suso/Sahin at AM?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No PL defeat since Man United in September's?


Only 3 victories all season. With a third gone. Distinctly mid-table.


----------



## Voley (Nov 25, 2012)

He's due to come back soon isn't he? Played for the reserves I think.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Only 3 victories all season. With a third gone. Distinctly mid-table.



Yeah. Not bigging up their season


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2012)

NVP said:


> He's due to come back soon isn't he? Played for the reserves I think.


Couple more weeks to get match fit I reckon.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 25, 2012)

0-0. How fucking tepid.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Only 3 victories all season. With a third gone. Distinctly mid-table.


I prefer_ in transition_


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2012)

In decline more like it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 25, 2012)

It is, we didn't have enough about us to get a result today, the next transfer window will be important.


----------



## agricola (Nov 25, 2012)

Good to see Luis is keeping up his recent form, though.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 25, 2012)

agricola said:


> Good to see Luis is keeping up his recent form, though.


It was accidental he was off balance.....again.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, of course, soon as he's touched any other human being he should be done for attempted murder. Let's do a compilation of Paul Scholes "tackles" and see how that cunt comes out looking.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

In fact, let's start with his latest attempt






Didn't even get a card did he?


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Yes, of course, soon as he's touched any other human being he should be done for attempted murder. Let's do a compilation of Paul Scholes "tackles" and see how that cunt comes out looking.


 
Ok then. Just from this season:






















I would like to see five challenges from Scholes this season that are as bad as any of those.

(via moutsgoat on GOT)


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

> Yellow cards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's such a terrible violent bully.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's such a terrible violent bully.


 
But he seems to have this thing about clipping someone's ankle and then splattering himself on the floor. At high speed that could confuse officials and make them think 50-50.
That Swansea one looks particularly sinister.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> But he seems to have this thing about clipping someone's ankle and then splattering himself on the floor. At high speed that could confuse officials and make them think 50-50.
> That Swansea one looks particularly sinister.


No it doesn't, he doesn't look down to see where he's planting his foot, he's off balance and he happens to step on the other guy's toes. Happens very easily as anyone who's ever played themselves will know.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No it doesn't, he doesn't look down to see where he's planting his foot, he's off balance and he happens to step on the other guy's toes. Happens very easily as anyone who's ever played themselves will know.


 
Is it just bad luck it happens so often with him then?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

mattie said:


> Is it just bad luck it happens so often with him then?


Does it happen more often with him than other forwards? Or is it simply the case that he gets scrutinized more?


----------



## Deareg (Nov 26, 2012)

I think that Scholes does foul on purpose but have to say that I can not recall any of the players that he fouls having to leave the pitch because of it and no matter what you think of Scholes, Suarez is still one nasty spiteful bastard of a player.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Does it happen more often with him than other forwards? Or is it simply the case that he gets scrutinized more?


 
Or maybe he is just a nasty bastard.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's such a terrible violent bully.


 
Watxch the gifs put up, they're all the same type of 'tackle'. He's a nasty cunt, and you know it.

The one on Kompany is embarrassing, he goes though Kompany's ankle then feigns injury himself.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Does it happen more often with him than other forwards? Or is it simply the case that he gets scrutinized more?


 
Despite the admittedly limited sample I have to go on, I'm going to go ahead and say it happens more often with him.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I think that Scholes does foul on purpose but have to say that I can not recall any of the players that he fouls having to leave the pitch because of it


 
It's certainly not for lack of trying


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

agricola said:


> Or maybe he is just a nasty bastard.


Repeating it doesn't make it true. Is Suarez a nasty player? I'd say he's nowhere near as nasty as other luminaries of the game such as your Keanes or Vieiras.

Is he a bastard? Not a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It's certainly not for lack of trying



There are 4 or 5 examples in that clip and at least 1 possibly 2 looked like genuine attempts to get the ball, none, not one in my opinion was as bad as any of the examples shown of Suarez from this season alone, seriously you can do better than that.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> There are 4 or 5 examples in that clip and at least 1 possibly 2 looked like genuine attempts to get the ball, none, not one in my opinion was as bad as any of the examples shown of Suarez from this season alone, seriously you can do better than that.


 
That first one on Zabaleta wasn't worse than any of Suarez'? Or the one on Nasri? Talk about blinkered.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That first one on Zabaleta wasn't worse than any of Suarez'? Or the one on Nasri? Talk about blinkered.


I am not blinkerd mate, you are the one trying to defend a nasty little bastard.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am not blinkerd mate, you are the one trying to defend a nasty little bastard.


 
And you're not defending Scholes? Come the fuck on. Besides, if you wanna talk dirty players in the current squad, Gerrard is (or perhaps was) a much worse tackler.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Repeating it doesn't make it true. Is Suarez a nasty player? I'd say he's nowhere near as nasty as other luminaries of the game such as your Keanes or Vieiras.
> 
> Is he a bastard? Not a shadow of a doubt.


 
He racially abused an opponent, bit someone, has a habit of leaving his studmarks on opponents, and he cheats and has repeatedly celebrated the fact that he cheats.  Keane and Vieira were saints next to him.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And you're not defending Scholes? Come the fuck on. Besides, if you wanna talk dirty players in the current squad, Gerrard is (or perhaps was) a much worse tackler.


 
Not sure Deareg has ever come out with something as laughable as "he was just off balance, he didnt mean it" about Scholes though.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

agricola said:


> He racially abused an opponent, bit someone, has a habit of leaving his studmarks on opponents, and he cheats and has repeatedly celebrated the fact that he cheats. Keane and Vieira were saints next to him.


 
I'd woah back a bit on Keane.  That 'challenge' on Haaland remains about as bad as I've ever seen.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And you're not defending Scholes? Come the fuck on. Besides, if you wanna talk dirty players in the current squad, Gerrard is (or perhaps was) a much worse tackler.


All I am saying is that Scholes is not as bad as Suarez, you are saying that Suarez is not bad, can you see the difference? The discussion is not about Suarez being a bad tackler it is about him setting out to deliberately injure opponents.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

agricola said:


> He racially abused an opponent, bit someone, has a habit of leaving his studmarks on opponents, and he cheats and has repeatedly celebrated the fact that he cheats. Keane and Vieira were saints next to him.


 
Apart from the racist abuse the rest is no worse than many other players past and present. Keane intentionally perma-crocked Haaland for instance. How does that measure up?

As for cheating - every striker cheats, hell, every player cheats.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 26, 2012)

mattie said:


> I'd woah back a bit on Keane. That 'challenge' on Haaland remains about as bad as I've ever seen.


The difference is though that I accept that.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> All I am saying is that Scholes is not as bad as Suarez, you are saying that Suarez is not bad, can you see the difference? The discussion is not about Suarez being a bad tackler it is about him setting out to deliberately injure opponents.


I'm not saying he's not bad. Does he have a nasty streak? Yes he does. Is he a nasty player? Not particularly IMVHO. I'd say Gerrard is much worse in that respect. He's had some shocking tackles over the years.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

agricola said:


> Not sure Deareg has ever come out with something as laughable as "he was just off balance, he didnt mean it" about Scholes though.


 
You think every one of those instances above in the gifs were intentional?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The difference is though that I accept that.


Yet Suarez is somehow much worse.  Ending a man's career doesn't make you a prize cunt, calling a black man "negro" does. Well done lads.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2012)

mattie said:


> I'd woah back a bit on Keane. That 'challenge' on Haaland remains about as bad as I've ever seen.


 
It was, but Keane was just a nutcase.  Suarez is evil.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You think every one of those instances above in the gifs were intentional?


 
Every single one.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

agricola said:


> Every single one.


At least you're open about being prejudiced.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Yet Suarez is somehow much worse.  Ending a man's career doesn't make you a prize cunt, calling a black man "negro" does. Well done lads.


 
Just FWIW, Keane's tackle didnt end Haaland's career.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That first one on Zabaleta wasn't worse than any of Suarez'? Or the one on Nasri? Talk about blinkered.


 
Tangent.
Everyone knows Pablo is indestructible. I think he deserves his own thread. Best damn right back in the Prem and probably one of the best left backs too. Totally neutralised Bale and Hazard and still had time to go forward.
Possibly my favourite City player since Gerry Gow.


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> But he seems to have this thing about clipping someone's ankle and then splattering himself on the floor


 
That's not clipping someone's ankle which usually means tripping a player. That is serious foul play, if not violent conduct, and is desevedly a red card offence.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

agricola said:


> Just FWIW, Keane's tackle didnt end Haaland's career.


 
Yes and no. He never played a full match after it. There's a DM interview where Haaland says it was certainly a central factor in his retirement.


> The knee still hurts, that isn't going to go away. I have to accept that. Did that tackle end my career? Well, I never played a full game again, did I? It seems like a great coincidence, don't you think?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 26, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> That's not clipping someone's ankle which usually means tripping a player. That is serious foul play, if not violent conduct, and is desevedly a red card offence.


 
Clipping an ankle can rip a tendon. I wasn't belittling it.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Tangent.
> Everyone knows Pablo is indestructible. I think he deserves his own thread. Best damn right back in the Prem and probably one of the best left backs too. Totally neutralised Bale and Hazard and still had time to go forward.
> Possibly my favourite City player since Gerry Gow.


 
Great player. Only pipped by Glen Johnson at RB.


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No it doesn't, he doesn't look down to see where he's planting his foot, he's off balance and he happens to step on the other guy's toes. Happens very easily as anyone who's ever played themselves will know.


 
I take it this post is a joke. I played for more than 20 years and I never, ever caught anyone like Suarez did in those clips. Not once.

The idea that somehow he's "picked on" or that, as he's only got four yellow cards, means that he's not a dirty, cheating bastard is laughable.

Look at those clips again. If you think they're accidental either you're an idiot or Saurez should never be allowed on a pitch again until he's able to control his feet.

Possibly both.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Great player. Only pipped by Glen Johnson at RB.


 
I'd disagree obviously but both seem to have improved a lot of the past couple of seasons, meaning that Micah is probably the third best right back in the league. Not that impressed by Kyle Walker.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> I take it this post is a joke. I played for more than 20 years and I never, ever caught anyone like Suarez did in those clips. Not once.
> 
> The idea that somehow he's "picked on" or that, as he's only got four yellow cards, means that he's not a dirty, cheating bastard is laughable.
> 
> ...


Then you've pussy-footed around for 20 years. No offense, but I probably do that to someone, accidently mind you, once every two games. Rarely does anyone get hurt. And if Suarez should be banned for those bad challenges you don't really get the disciplinary rules do you?

Oh, I just remembered, we've got a bet on don't we?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'd disagree obviously but both seem to have improved a lot of the past couple of seasons, meaning that Micah is probably the third best right back in the league. Not that impressed by Kyle Walker.


Walker's got great potential, him and Richards both. Bit inconsistent, but that's to be expected at that age.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Then you've puss-footed around for 20 years. No offense, but I probably do that to someone, accidently mind you, once every two games. Rarely does anyone get hurt. And if Suarez should be banned for those bad challenges you don't really get the disciplinary rules do you?
> 
> Oh, I just remembered, we've got a bet on don't we?


 
I've played shedloads of pub football against players like you.

Half-clumsy, half-still-drunk, generally very angry.  I'd hope professional, international footballer Luis Suarez would be a touch more 'composed'.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

mattie said:


> I've played shedloads of pub football against players like you.
> 
> Half-clumsy, half-still-drunk, generally very angry. I'd hope professional, international footballer Luis Suarez would be a touch more 'composed'.


 
I'm neither clumsy nor angry and I'm certainly not drunk when I'm on the pitch. And of course both I and the people I play with are moving at much slower speeds than Suarez et al.

I can't remember the last time I injured someone beyond momentary discomfort.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I'm neither clumsy nor angry and I'm certainly not drunk when I'm on the pitch. And of course both I and the people I play with are moving at much slower speeds than Suarez et al.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I injured someone beyond momentary discomfort.


 
I was trying to avoid questioning your footballing ability, but it's a bit inevitable now.


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Then you've pussy-footed around for 20 years. No offense, but I probably do that to someone, accidently mind you, once every two games. Rarely does anyone get hurt. And if Suarez should be banned for those bad challenges you don't really get the disciplinary rules do you?
> 
> Oh, I just remembered, we've got a bet on don't we?


 
Yes - we do have a bet.

No - I didn't pussy foot around. I did take care to look where I was going and exercise at least a little bit of control. If a supposedly top-class professional player can't do that then he should be confined to Sunday football where at least such tackles are all "part of the game".

Yes - I do know the laws of the game as I refereed for donkeys years. Those tackles constitute, at the very least, serious foul play which is a red card offence.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

mattie said:


> I was trying to avoid questioning your footballing ability, but it's a bit inevitable now.


Fuck off!  Honestly, I'm not a dirty player. But if you're playing even a tiny bit competitively stuff like that happens all the time, both ways. I've had it happen to me loads of times, but as we're not pros it's rarely if ever something to worry about - unless there's a cunt that's actually trying to injure you.

Besides, if you wanna question my ability, let's find a pitch.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Yes - we do have a bet.
> 
> No - I didn't pussy foot around. I did take care to look where I was going and control a exercise at least a little bit of control. If a supposedly top-class professional player can't do that then he should be confined to Sunday football where at least such tackles are all "part of the game".


 
And you never, even accidently, caused harm or injury to another player? If so, then you did pussy-foot around.


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And you never, even accidently, caused harm or injury to another player? If so, then you did pussy-foot around.


 
My playing days are over but casting my mind back - no, I don't think I did. If I did, it was perhaps once a season if that, and never anywhere near as serious a foul as Saurez commits on a regular basis.

If your analysis of Saurez's tackles is correct, there would be dozens of them in every Premier League game, week-in and week-out. There aren't.


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No offense, but I probably do that to someone, accidently mind you, once every two games


 
If you did what Suarez does once every two games you should count yourself lucky that you've still got any teeth left.


----------



## mattie (Nov 26, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Fuck off!  Honestly, I'm not a dirty player. But if you're playing even a tiny bit competitively stuff like that happens all the time, both ways. I've had it happen to me loads of times, but as we're not pros it's rarely if ever something to worry about - unless there's a cunt that's actually trying to injure you.
> 
> Besides, if you wanna question my ability, let's find a pitch.


 
You're asking me if I want to let you kick me?

To be honest, it'd be the dodgy knees and heart attack that would hurt more.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

mattie said:


> You're asking me if I want to let you kick me?
> 
> To be honest, it'd be the dodgy knees and heart attack that would hurt more.


No ffs. 


happie chappie said:


> My playing days are over but casting my mind back - no, I don't think I did. If I did, it was perhaps once a season if that, and never anywhere near as serious a foul as Saurez commits on a regular basis.
> 
> If your analysis of Saurez's tackles is correct, there would be dozens of them in every Premier League game, week-in and week-out. There aren't.


 
Definite pussy-foot then.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 26, 2012)

You lot wouldn't last 5 fucking minutes in Sunday league up here  Playing with "care and attention"


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 27, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> You lot wouldn't last 5 fucking minutes in Sunday league up here  Playing with "care and attention"


 
Imagine them playing rugby league. They would die. Perfumed ponces the lot of 'em.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Imagine them playing rugby league. They would die. Perfumed ponces the lot of 'em.


I was up in the highlands for NYE when I was a wee bit younger (30ish). We saw the new year in in the local boozer and as my birthday is on the 1st I was invited by some of the local lads to come and play shinty with them for their annual New Years Day 'friendly' against the next village. 

I only lasted 20 minutes  I felt like i'd been in a fucking battle


----------



## tommers (Nov 27, 2012)

I can almost smell the testosterone in here.


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 27, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> You lot wouldn't last 5 fucking minutes in Sunday league up here  Playing with "care and attention"


 
One of the reasons why Sunday football has been dying on its arse - players with even an ounce of skill were fed up with being kicked up in the air every five minutes by some knuckle dragging oaf still pissed up from the night before.

I "wouldn't last five fucking minutes" because I've no desire to inflict (or have inflicted upon me) what amounts to ABH.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> One of the reasons why Sunday football has been dying on its arse - players with even an ounce of skill were fed up with being kicked up in the air every five minutes by some knuckle dragging oaf still pissed up from the night before.
> 
> I "wouldn't last five fucking minutes" because I've no desire to inflict (or have inflicted upon me) what amounts to ABH.


Best sticking to badminton then 

Sunday league and Saturday league football are still thriving in this neck of the woods as is non-league vets which I'm still playing in at 43. It's always been tough on the pitch but in the main fair and far from reckless. Most people train quite hard, in fact you wont get a game for the two 1st teams in my club unless you attend training twice a week. People get hurt playing football because you're playing a sport involving heavy physical contact that has the potential to cause injury. That's why a lot of players carry injuries and spend time out. It's a contact sport and yeah sometimes people get fouled and hurt because the margins are tight not because it's full of neanderthals. Granted it's not like rugby but it isn't a game for people who are scared of getting hurt.

It sounds like the issue you have in your area is actually more to do with the standard of reffin as apposed to players. Any player who consistently causes injury to other players through foul play should be booked, dismissed, fined and ultimately banned through the overseeing of the match by the officials. I know that has a big impact on the quality of the leagues in certain areas, much more than as you put it 'drunk knuckle draggers'. Getting good refs and lino's isn't easy in some areas. We do Ok here because the culture of football is deeply entrenched within the community. There's a lot less competition from rugby, hockey and all those other soft sports.

You should come and have a game with us one Saturday if you're up this way. I think you'd quite enjoy it. Our back four has a combined age of 215 years. All real gents, all fit lads for their age, 2 of them tea total, 3 of them granddads, all of them capable of putting you on your arse within the rules given half the chance 

There's more deep heat in our changies than testosterone though


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 27, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Playing with "care and attention"


 
Yes - care and attention.

When I say care and attention I mean not going over the top of the ball with my studs up. Or raking my boot down the achilles of an opponent long after the ball’s gone. Or stamping on their foot. All of the above committed by Suarez in the clips.

That's the kind of southern-softy, pussy-footing approach to the game I've got.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Yes - care and attention.
> 
> When I say care and attention I mean not *going over the top of the ball with my studs up. Or raking my boot down the achilles of an opponent long after the ball’s gone. Or stamping on their foot.*
> 
> That kind of southern-softy, pussy-footing, thing.


You'd get more stick off your own team mates than the oppo for deliberately doing either of those and in general removed from the field of play.

Have you read the 'Football is a non contact sport' thread? That was quite funny the first time round


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 27, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> You'd get more stick off your own team mates than the oppo for deliberately doing either of those and in general removed from the field of play.


 
Exactly - I refer you again to the Suarez clips. Strangely that didn't seem the approach taken by his teammates.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Exactly - I refer you again to the Suarez clips. Strangely that didn't seem the approach taken by his teammates.


Strangely, elite footballers behave differently to aged amateurs.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Exactly - I refer you again to the Suarez clips. Strangely that didn't seem the approach taken by his teammates.


No you're right. The same seems to apply when Felbowellaini goes up in the air for a header swinging his arms around like stretch armstrong with a muppet wig on   It's part of the game.

Winding blue noses up is fun too


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 28, 2012)

xmas pressie, no apologies for size, deserves to be seen in all it's glory


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 28, 2012)

Gonna be a long night


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 28, 2012)

It looks like it. Spurs....grrr


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

Decent response to the goals, but familiar failings bring us down.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep good game but why oh why give Bale the freedom of WHL in the first 20mins?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

From what I saw it wasn't a particularly good game.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

Hmmm. A much improved second half, but not enough against a timid and frankly average Spurs teams (compared against their recent selves).


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 28, 2012)

A timid and average Spurs who battered you for 20 minutes, 2-0.  Job done.  Rest of game, a bit timid and average but kept you at arms length pretty easily so didn't need to be anything else.  I'd prefer gung ho to win by 3 or 4, but it'll do.

LALAL


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 28, 2012)

Missed too many chances there. We need a striker.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> A timid and average Spurs who battered you for 20 minutes, 2-0. Job done. Rest of game, a bit timid and average but kept you at arms length pretty easily so didn't need to be anything else. I'd prefer gung ho to win by 3 or 4, but it'll do.
> 
> LALAL


 
It's well established that we're shit this season, so don't let it go to your head.


----------



## agricola (Nov 28, 2012)

Magnificent own goal though.


----------



## mack (Nov 28, 2012)

That was a great header by Bale! 

Anyway, plenty of effort in the 2nd half deserved a draw but just unlucky with the chances.

We do need a finisher but who drops out?


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2012)

See, you lot say you need a finisher but Suarez is the top scorer in the PL.

So you've already got a finisher.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 28, 2012)

They need a new RB, LB, 2 x CB, 3 x CM, LF and RF.  Goalie and Suarez are OK though.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

tommers said:


> See, you lot say you need a finisher but Suarez is the top scorer in the PL.
> 
> So you've already got a finisher.


We need one who scores at least half the goals he does. I dunno the stats but I doubt any other player has more than 3 goals, which is a disgrace.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2012)

TruXta said:


> We need one who scores at least half the goals he does. I dunno the stats but I doubt any other player has more than 3 goals, which is a disgrace.


 
So an attacking midfielder, or a winger or something?

Steven Gerrard?  You need a Steven Gerrard.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2012)

tommers said:


> So an attacking midfielder, or a winger or something?
> 
> Steven Gerrard? You need a Steven Gerrard.


 
Of 2005-6 maybe. He needs dropping anyway. Far too leisurely and nonchalant. But yes, an AM is exactly what we need. Shelvey's not good enough, might never be.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 29, 2012)

We need two Louis S's 
One for when the other ones banned or injured 
Definate penno that last night.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 29, 2012)

Which was a definite penno? The one that ended up with Walker clearing the ball off the line?  If you mean that one, Dembele got the ball clear as day.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2012)

The only real positives I can take from that match was that Bale got hit in the face and he got booked for diving.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 29, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Which was a definite penno? The one that ended up with Walker clearing the ball off the line? If you mean that one, Dembele got the ball clear as day.


The one at the end where Louis falls over in the box


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry, you'll have to narrow it down a bit


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 29, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Sorry, you'll have to narrow it down a bit


That's the one. He narrowed him down and then stood on his foot. Definitely a penno


----------



## LiamO (Nov 29, 2012)

tommers said:


> So an attacking midfielder, or a winger or something?
> 
> Steven Gerrard? You need a Steven Gerrard.


 
BR was only singing Gerard's praises yesterday ... and how he had accepted a deeper role to cover for his youthful team-mates... even though that meant he could not get forward as much.

Dunno why any Scousers are whinging... most are not... they know Rodgers team will take a while to build and bind.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2012)

Could be two three up already, but as usual we fail to take our chances.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2012)

Fuck yea AGGER!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 1, 2012)

How many goals should we have had in that game. Seriously unlucky sometimes. Oh well, at least we held on valiantly to the end.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll take 1-0 wins any time of the week.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> I'll take 1-0 wins any time of the week.



Yup. I missed the game but the stats are really one-sided. 

69% possession 
35 shots on goal 
24 on target 

Should have been more than 1-0 but LFC have an easier run than of late. That said West Ham could be a handful


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Should have been more than 1-0 but LFC have an easier run than of late. That said West Ham could be a handful


 
Hope Carroll doesn't get a hat-trick.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Hope Carroll doesn't get a hat-trick.



 I would have a quid on it but the lads out isn't he?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 2, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Hope Carroll doesn't get a hat-trick.


 
He's injured for the next couple of months. Which makes him just very, very slightly less likely to score a hat-trick in that time.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> He's injured for the next couple of months. Which makes him just very, very slightly less likely to score a hat-trick in that time.



What odds would I get now?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He's injured for the next couple of months. Which makes him just very, very slightly less likely to score a hat-trick in that time.


 
Poor old Andy. Well, rich, young Andy, but you get what I mean.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 2, 2012)

Still think that was a smart move by Rodgers. Getting the ammers to pay donkeys sick leave


----------



## Favelado (Dec 2, 2012)

Are we finally signing Snoogy Doogy in January then?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Are we finally signing Snoogy Doogy in January then?


 
I think we need a new striker or two. Not sure if we need any gangsta rappers/porn directors.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 2, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think we need a new striker or two. Not sure if we need any gangsta rappers/porn directors.


 
We were promised though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 3, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Are we finally signing Snoogy Doogy in January then?


 
Who?  

Wouldn't mind Huntelaar.


----------



## mack (Dec 3, 2012)

Watched the game on Saturday - it was great to see Lucas back, he was a little bit rusty and a couple of his passes were off but i think having him there gave us a lot more protection than Allen had been giving, Gerrard unfortunately is playing pretty poorly at the moment, can't get a tackle in, can't take a corner, can't get a shot on target, maybe he just needs a break.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2012)

mack said:


> maybe he just needs a break.


 
Cue the 'which leg?' gags. He does look a bit tired though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 5, 2012)

We don't want Sturridge, 15m for a striker with 62 games and 13 goals no thanks! Michu or LIorente please!

Reina can leave though he's past his best.  50m sounds about right.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 5, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> We don't want Sturridge, 15m for a striker with 62 games and 13 goals no thanks! Michu or LIorente please!
> 
> Reina can leave though he's past his best. 50m sounds about right.


 
the liverpool transfer calculator would probably value Michu at about 75million


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 5, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> the liverpool transfer calculator would probably value Michu at about 75million


 
At least he's good, unlike Carroll who's 10-1 at West Ham. 75m is a bargain by our standards


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 6, 2012)

We won the Group. Hard on Young Boys who got the same points but went out on goal difference.


----------



## Voley (Dec 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hard on Young Boys


Careful now.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 6, 2012)

Good to see Henderson repaying that transfer fee, at this rate should be paid off by about 2045


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2012)

I fancy Chelsea in the next round. Or whenever the chance arises.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 6, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> We won the Group. Hard on Young Boys who got the same points but went out on goal difference.


Yup it is a real shame for young boys. Not only for their players but for their fans. I did all the home games and they were fucking ace fans. The team played with their heart on their sleeve as well.Their home leg against us was fab.

It's going to be a whole different ball game now though with the CL dropouts joining us.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I fancy Chelsea in the next round. Or whenever the chance arises.


 
we all fancy Chelsea but you will have to face up to the fact that you are Liverpool not Chelsea


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 7, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> we all fancy Chelsea but you will have to face up to the fact that you are Liverpool not Chelsea


 
I know. We've moved on. Chelsea is the Liverpool of five years ago.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 7, 2012)

In Raf we trust


----------



## big eejit (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's a chance for all you lovely Liverpool fans to do your bit for the Anfield area.

Pledge some cash to help the Homebaked Community Bakery buy itself an oven:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1627172835/an-oven-at-the-heart-of-anfield


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 7, 2012)

Probably avoid Chelsea for now at least http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20635550 "Uefa's website states that the "four best third-ranked teams in the Champions League group stage" will be seeded".  Some top teams we could face such as Athletico, Inter and Napoli.


----------



## belboid (Dec 7, 2012)

no probably about it.  teams from the same country are not drawn together before the last 16


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 7, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> In Raf we trust


He's our secret weapon 
The plan's all coming together now


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 7, 2012)

What do you think of the Sturridge rumours?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 7, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> What do you think of the Sturridge rumours?


I hope there's nothing in it. He's a decent player but way overvalued.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 7, 2012)

Sturridge, christ no!


----------



## g force (Dec 7, 2012)

If he's so good why were Man City so happy to see the back of him, and Chelsea, with their lack of goals unwilling to play him? If you could get him for £8m or so it would be worth a punt but prob better trying to stump up more to buy Huntelaar or Llorente.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2012)

g force said:


> If he's so good why were Man City so happy to see the back of him, and Chelsea, with their lack of goals unwilling to play him? If you could get him for £8m or so it would be worth a punt but prob better trying to stump up more to buy Huntelaar or Llorente.


 
It was more a case of him leaving City as Chelsea offered him more money. Last season Mancini said City were mad not to up their offer but he's been quiet on the matter since then.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 7, 2012)

g force said:


> If you could get him for £8m or so it would be worth a punt but prob better trying to stump up more to buy Huntelaar or Llorente.


 
The papers say 15m.


----------



## g force (Dec 7, 2012)

So you'll bid £20m yeah? Sorry, obvious LFC joke. He's simply not shown anything to be valued at that.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 7, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hard on Young Boys


 
Fnarr, fnarr


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2012)

Am predicting a 1-2 win for LFC tomorrow. 
Suarez not playing so I might be over optimistic?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 8, 2012)

Georgios Samaras really???  (I'm reading) You take take your 38 goals in 135 games in the mickey mouse league and shove it!


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a horrible feeling it will be Llorente that ends up there, tbh.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 8, 2012)

agricola said:


> I have a horrible feeling it will be Llorente that ends up there, tbh.


 
I think you're getting our hopes up here.


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> I think you're getting our hopes up here.


 
Well Sturridge I could have believed, but Samaras is just too hilarious to ever happen.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> What do you think of the Sturridge rumours?


 
Sturridge is an obviously talented player that's never really lived up to his ability (due to his own ego mostly). I get the impression Rodgers sees himself as the sort of manager who can get the most out of players like that (in a way that Mancini and the last however many Chelsea managers couldn't).


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 8, 2012)

Christmas joke for you lot


Santa say's to his Elf "I'am getting sick of this. It's the same old shit every year. Running about like a daft sod in this stupid, red costume and at the end of it all I always end up with nothing." The elf say's "Now you know how Steven Gerrard feels..."


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 8, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Christmas joke for you lot
> 
> 
> Santa say's to his Elf "I'am getting sick of this. It's the same old shit every year. Running about like a daft sod in this stupid, red costume and at the end of it all I always end up with nothing." The elf say's "Now you know how Steven Gerrard feels..."


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 8, 2012)

We





goldenecitrone said:


>


 
We all know he'd swap them all for one premiership - Luke Chadwick has more premier league titles than Steve g

Even he's looking at the carling cup going I'm better than this


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the Champion's League is quite precious to him. Still time for a premiership. Maybe as manager, though.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think the Champion's League is quite precious to him. Still time for a premiership. Maybe as manager, though.



He's not going to Win the prem unless he comes to one of the big clubs ......as for manager??? ...really can't see that happening


----------



## bendeus (Dec 9, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> He's not going to Win the prem unless he comes to one of the big clubs ......as for manager??? ...really can't see that happening



Poor fucker. He may have to settle for the enormous fortune and lifelong legendary status instead.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 9, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Poor fucker. He may have to settle for the enormous fortune and lifelong legendary status instead.



Just like king kenny


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 9, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Poor fucker. He may have to settle for the enormous fortune and lifelong legendary status instead.


Not the same though, is it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Assaidi not in the squad at all, but Downing starts


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2012)

Glen Johnsons might get a lot of stick but boy can he hit them!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Hell yes! Absolute rocket that, from one of the, if not _the_ best RB in the league.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Blimey, a goal


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Balls. West Ham arguably deserved one, so game on.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

oh ffs.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 9, 2012)

Could this day get any better haha


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Could this day get any better haha


Still a half left to play sunshine.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Liverpool have had 65% possession
286 passes (84% completion)
9 shots but only 1 on target


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Shame Sterling didn't score right after Glen's goal, would've been a totally different game. Cole is woeful, surprise, MF is totally missing bar Lucas, Gerrard is doing his best impression of a ball cannon.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Still shite, WHam are gonna win this unless someone steps up.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2012)

Frustrating as hell to watch, get in some good positions but no inventiveness up front pinging in balls into a crowded penaty area and hoping.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2012)

I can see WH nicking another one with their long ball soccer.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't worry Jordan Henderson will save us!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> I can see WH nicking another one with their long ball soccer.


Long ball? Nah.

Lucas off? WTF.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2012)

Diame has been a beast, we need someone like him.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Downing, Cole and Gerrard still on and Lucas off


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Joke Hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Blimey again


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Best move of the game for us


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

AND it's the first goal we've scored in the last 15 all season.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!11111111111111111111ONE


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2012)

When Diame is off we score twice!


----------



## mattie (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> When Diame is off we score twice!


 
Hi-larious.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> When Diame is off we score twice!


Him off, Henderson on to exploit the gap - genius!


----------



## mattie (Dec 9, 2012)

How many spawny goals are West Ham going to concede this season?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Top half


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2012)

All the goals from former Hammers too!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Sam doesnt look too bothered.


----------



## mattie (Dec 9, 2012)

Be nice to see Joe Cole kick on from here.  

Shame it started against us though.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

How was that not a pen?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2012)

Good win and up to 10th!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

PHEW. Edge of the seat stuff there. Could have and should have ran away with it in the last 10, but a great comeback.


mattie said:


> Be nice to see Joe Cole kick on from here.
> 
> Shame it started against us though.


It would, and you could see the goal did wonders for his confidence.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2012)

Henderson's cross for the final goal, maybe just maybe he's starting to get better.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> PHEW. Edge of the seat stuff there. Could have and should have ran away with it in the last 10, but a great comeback.
> 
> It would, and you could see the goal did wonders for his confidence.


I thought he looked quite good in the Europa League game he scored in...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> I thought he looked quite good in the Europa League game he scored in...


Didn't see that. Seems like the year in Lille helped him out, but he hasn't got a long future with LFC I hope. Too old, too costly, just not good enough to get us into the top 4 again.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Henderson's cross for the final goal, maybe just maybe he's starting to get better.


Hendo's been really good in almost all the matches I've seen him in. Don't get people who say he's average.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2012)

Who needs strikers?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

We do.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

Two homes games coming up against Fulham & Villa, is Suarez back for these? 

Can't really take much hope from today's performance. Does do a bit for moral though, back in the top half (just) and no top teams to play until mid-January.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Two homes games coming up against Fulham & Villa, is Suarez back for these?
> 
> Can't really take much hope from today's performance. Does do a bit for moral though, back in the top half (just) and no top teams to play until mid-January.


Think he is yeah, one match ban per 5 yellows IIRC.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> How was that not a pen?



16 games now without a penalty


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> 16 games now without a penalty


It's ludicrous.


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2012)

Jesus that game did nothing good for my blood pressure. Be nice if Cole Henderson and all the other players I normally despair of gain some confidence from this. Top half of the table eh? I feel like I'm suffering from altitude sickness.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It's ludicrous.


just punishment for employing an utter cunt


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> just punishment for employing an utter cunt


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> 16 games now without a penalty


I'm sick of seeing refs bottle it. Good result today, 4 points off fourth!.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


>


it was in the small print, "8 match pan, lifetime ban from winning penalties
ps. Luis, we all think you're fucking wanker."


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> it was in the small print, "8 match pan, lifetime ban from winning penalties
> ps. Luis, we all think you're fucking wanker."


That's a big pan. Whatcha cooking there?


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> we all think you're fucking wanker."


is a pretty good insult tbf.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2012)

NVP said:


> is a pretty good insult tbf.


 
missing indefinite article notwithstanding.


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> missing indefinite article notwithstanding.


No I think Lo Siento was implying that we all think Suarez is having sex with some wanker. "We all think you're fucking wanker." Quite who said 'wanker' is remains to be seen. But we all think he's fucking him/her anyhow. That much is beyond debate. It's an insult that raises more questions than answers tbf but there's nothing wrong with a thought-provoking well-thought out insult such as Lo Siento has furnished us with here.

And then there's the equally interesting question of his "eight match pan". I think I'll start speculating on that when I've deduced which wanker Suarez is fucking first. This mystery needs solving before progress can be made, I feel.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2012)

NVP said:


> No I think Lo Siento was implying that we all think Suarez is having sex with some wanker. "We all think you're fucking wanker." Quite who said 'wanker' is remains to be seen. But we all think he's fucking him/her anyhow. That much is beyond debate. It's an insult that raises more questions than answers tbf but there's nothing wrong with a thought-provoking well-thought out insult such as Lo Siento has furnished us with here.
> 
> And then there's the equally interesting question of his "eight match pan". I think I'll start speculating on that when I've deduced which wanker Suarez is fucking first. This mystery needs solving before progress can be made, I feel.


 
Is the pan thing the modern equivalent of the cap? Like they used to get caps for every international game they played, now they get a non-stick frying pan every 8 games they go without sleeping with a teammates mum? Weigh anchor, or W'anker as Cornish fishermen shout, could be a reference to Martin Skrtel's mum whose complexion is a bit pastie.


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Is the pan thing the modern equivalent of the cap? Like they used to get caps for every international game they played, now they get a non-stick frying pan every 8 games they go without sleeping with a teammates mum? Weigh anchor, or W'anker as Cornish fishermen shout, could be a reference to Martin Skrtel's mum whose complexion is a bit pastie.


Spot on. I think this debate has been settled.


----------



## magneze (Dec 15, 2012)

Villa 1 up. FFS, totally against the run of play.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 15, 2012)

How the fuck can we play so well and be behind 

65% possession at that point


----------



## Dandred (Dec 15, 2012)

0-2 now..


----------



## gabi (Dec 15, 2012)

3


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 15, 2012)

Useless, and against a side that has struggled to score too.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2012)

This was supposed to be an easy home game. What a fuck up.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 15, 2012)

No plan B, just the usual pass pass pass into nothingness.  Pointless!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2012)

Bugger


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 15, 2012)

If I was Sterling I wouldn't sign a new contract for this shower.


----------



## gabi (Dec 15, 2012)

If I was Gerrard I'd regret not moving south 3 years ago when he had the chance. Couldnt happen to a nicer person of course.


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2012)

same old then.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 16, 2012)

Villa fan on 5live: "Let's not get carried away, we were only playing Liverpool."


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 16, 2012)

agricola said:


>


 

I didn't click on Urban's football forum so I could see Phil Thompson's cum face.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 17, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> I didn't click on Urban's football forum so I could see Phil Thompson's cum face.


 
That's all you're getting until we win three home games in a row.


----------



## Voley (Dec 17, 2012)

agricola said:


>



Just watched the match on MOTD last night. Fucking dire.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> same old then.


We'd better get used to it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> We'd better get used to it.


 
As long as Rodgers is in charge.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> As long as Rodgers is in charge.


Bit soon for that.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 17, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Bit soon for that.


 
Passing into blind alleys not my cup of tea thanks.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 19, 2012)

Savile was a scouser, Savile was a scouser....a la, la, la....a la, la, la!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2012)

Even though he was born and raised in Leeds.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 19, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Even though he was born and raised in Leeds.


 
......yes of course, a vital prerequisite for supporting any football club in these modern times is actually coming from the area.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2012)

Utopia said:


> ......yes of course, a vital prerequisite for supporting any football club in these modern times is actually coming from the area.


 
To be a scouser it helps if you come from Liverpool.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 19, 2012)

Its a term of phrase for supporters of Liverpool football club, i'm sure most people know that?

...see also Manc's & Cockney's.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2012)

Does the la la la in your post refer to the place where you come from?


----------



## magneze (Dec 19, 2012)

Utopia must be a place which has the internet but no search engines. Interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2012)

Sturridge & Ince deals for £18m rumoured to be close


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 19, 2012)

Raheem Sterling has agreed a 5-year deal, could be signed by weekend. Hope we look after him


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't want Sturridge  He couldn't even break into the Chelsea team in the Worthless cup!  I can see him being another expensive mistake, poor attitude letting him down.  At least Sterling has signed a new contract, £30k a week seems reasonable.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

Europa draw time


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Europa draw time



Got Zenit  then


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 20, 2012)

^^The racist cunts, so we should feel right at home! (Lets get the jokes out of the way)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2012)

If LFC get past Zenit then play the winners of Basel or Dnipro. 
Not ideal first round but easier (hopefully) second.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2012)

Will this be the Zenit of our season?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 20, 2012)

Will Suarez be wearing a half and half scarf?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy flowers close to the ground? I'm going on Saturday and would like to leave something at the memorial.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2012)

Mayans were definitely Liverpool fans. Making bold, ridiculous predictions, living off ancient history, lost among modern civilisation...

 

(sorry)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2012)

Many jokes  

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport/sport-headlines/liverpool-face-tough-bigotry-test-2012122154356


----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Its a term of phrase for supporters of Liverpool football club, i'm sure most people know that?
> 
> ...see also Manc's & Cockney's.


 
"A term of phrase", a genitive case disaster AND factually incorrect. That was some post.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 21, 2012)

Just saw this tweet from that James who won X factor, refreshing

 @JamesArthur23: Platinum single baby! Not a bad start  thanks to all who bought it now make sure the hillsbrough tune is number 1!! #LOVE


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 22, 2012)

So Fulham are on a bad run and looking to end it somewhere, where better than?......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> So Fulham are on a bad run and looking to end it somewhere, where better than?......


 
I predict, in true Mayan style, that we're going to win this one easily. 3-0 to us. Right, when's the next spaceship coming?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 22, 2012)

Meh, could be a decent win if we manage to put our chances away, lots of players will be trying to make a point after the Villa game......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2012)

Miss of the season from Agger. Deary me.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 22, 2012)

Downing is playing great, good game so far...........they haven't bothered to turn up !


----------



## Dandred (Dec 22, 2012)

Could be 4 or 5 the way things are going!


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I predict, in true Mayan style, that we're going to win this one easily. 3-0 to us. Right, when's the next spaceship coming?


 
Spaceship is on it's way now.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 22, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I predict, in true Mayan style, that we're going to win this one easily. 3-0 to us. Right, when's the next spaceship coming?


 
Not bad, what happens in the next game?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 22, 2012)

I was in the Kop for the 1st time since John Arne Riise scored the goal that made his famous chant. John was there in a different shirt today but still clearly loves LFC much more than the SW6 mob he's with now. He gestured to us, we sang back.

We pasted them. Suárez was great, Gerrard was great. Downing was great. Yep, he was. Luis nearly scored one of the greatest goals I've ever seen - but the keeper somewhat selfishly saved it.

I hope the Jonjo Shelvey Human League chant catches on. Some of the Kop were trying to sell it to the rest of us today.

"Jonjo Shelvey baby. Jonjo Shelvey oh-woah!"


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Not bad, what happens in the next game?


 
Away to Stoke on Boxing Day. Has draw written all over it, but I'm going to go for a 2-1 win for us. Multi universe here I come.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 23, 2012)

As long as the play like that against the mackems it should be half decent xmas. Nice to see JAR back up here


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2012)

I was a bit pissed last night so correct me if I'm wrong. I could've sworn I watched MOTD and we won and did it quite convincingly too. This can't be fucking right can it?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 23, 2012)

Fulham didn't turn up to be fair.


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I was in the Kop for the 1st time since John Arne Riise scored the goal that made his famous chant. John was there in a different shirt today but still clearly loves LFC much more than the SW6 mob he's with now. He gestured to us, we sang back.
> 
> We pasted them. Suárez was great, Gerrard was great. Downing was great. Yep, he was. Luis nearly scored one of the greatest goals I've ever seen - but the keeper somewhat selfishly saved it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good day out. Jesus it must be twenty years since I was last on The Kop now. Mark Walters was playing, that's how long ago it was.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 26, 2012)

You can get 3/1 for Stoke tonight.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 26, 2012)

Cracking first five minutes,who would have ever described five minutes at stoke as that ?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 26, 2012)

Cracking first twelve minutes


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 26, 2012)

I enjoyed the first three, the next nine, not so much. Need to put some of our chances away now.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 26, 2012)

Stoke have played well here. Liverpool  lack creativity,simply too predictable


----------



## big eejit (Dec 26, 2012)

Stoke fans chant "can we play you every week?" - BBC


----------



## agricola (Dec 26, 2012)

The worrying thing for the RS is that Suarez looked so far ahead of anyone in the rest of his team that, if things dont improve soon, he will be off.

Also some of the subs were mindless, even for Brendan. Suso off at half time? Shelvey stayed on the entire game?


----------



## LiamO (Dec 26, 2012)

Leave Brendan alone. He is the right man for Liverpool and is constructing something special, as we shall see before the end of the season.

Unfortunately, I fear Liverpool's development will echo Everton's decline when Moyes leaves.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 26, 2012)

agricola said:


> The worrying thing for the RS is that Suarez looked so far ahead of anyone in the rest of his team that, if things dont improve soon, he will be off.
> 
> Also some of the subs were mindless, even for Brendan. Suso off at half time? Shelvey stayed on the entire game?


 
Sturridge is the missing link


----------



## LiamO (Dec 26, 2012)

You may well be eating those words before May, Mr 39.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 27, 2012)

Rodgers has no plan B, at least Rafa knows how to bring out the best in the players he has and tactcally make changes to improve things. Rodgers tried to put square pegs in round holes and that doesn't work. He might be visionary in his approach but I don't think trying to play like Barca works unless you have world class players to do it or at least who want to play that style.

Coates should have played to combat the height of Stoke city, you don't just play your style and not try to nulify the other team.


----------



## mack (Dec 27, 2012)

Agree with Coates playing, he should have been the first player to attack the long balls with Agger and Scary following up the second ball, wingbacks in Johnson and Enrique, Shelvey had a bad game and should have gone off much earlier.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 27, 2012)

After the crazy optimism of the Fulham game, the crashing back down to earth in Stoke. Never really looked likely to score after that first minute penalty. Roll on January.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2012)

LiamO said:


> You may well be eating those words before May, Mr 39.


 
I know. I have mixed feelings with our Daniel. On one hand great skill and pace and now developing some strength. On the other hand won't pass and often gets stuck when he seems to think. Far better than Wellbeck. Hope he does well at Liverpool.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 28, 2012)

I think Stoke showed up their critics in that game. Not only did they comfortably contain an idea-less Liverpool, they also played a much better passing and positioning game than us. They thoroughly deserved their win.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 28, 2012)

But all their goals came from long throw, corner, long Ryan Shawcross punt up field, flicked headers etc.  I guess once things got comfortable they started to take the piss and why not?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 28, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> But all their goals came from long throw, corner, long Ryan Shawcross punt up field, flicked headers etc.  I guess once things got comfortable they started to take the piss and why not?



Stoke worked like fuck when they didn't have the ball. Press, press, press. As others have said in response was an ineffective plan A that never looked like working. I thought the game was awful to watch, as all games involving Stoke are, but until BR can work out how to counter this type of football then we are easy prey


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 28, 2012)

We can route one it if we had Carroll......


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 29, 2012)

Bring back Rafa, only he can turn around an average team into Champions league winners! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2254459/Rafa-Benitez-refused-rule-return-Anfield.html Even Torres has started playing well again because well Rafa is a genius and the only man to figure out how to get the best out of confidence shot players! Imagine what he can do with the likes of Downer, Hend*arse*son, Carol!  Counterattacking style, let us park the bus in front of goal and hit them in the gonads none of this passing/ possession nonsense from Rodgers going nowhere fast! 

So today we have QPR who were doing well but lost their last game. Tricky one to call but I think 1-1 is as good as we can hope for.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Bring back Rafa, only he can turn around an average team into Champions league winners! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2254459/Rafa-Benitez-refused-rule-return-Anfield.html Even Torres has started playing well again because well Rafa is a genius and the only man to figure out how to get the best out of confidence shot players! Imagine what he can do with the likes of Downer, Hend*arse*son, Carol! Counterattacking style, let us park the bus in front of goal and hit them in the gonads none of this passing/ possession nonsense from Rodgers going nowhere fast!
> 
> So today we have QPR who were doing well but lost their last game. Tricky one to call but I think 1-1 is as good as we can hope for.


Tomorrow. Should beat this lot, even we aren´t this shite.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

I can't call it.
Would go for a mediocre 1-1 if betting.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 29, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Tomorrow. Should beat this lot, even we aren´t this shite.


 
Ahh but Harry has got them playing with confidence even he knows the best way to deal with out rabble, park the bus, don't give us any time on the ball, wait for a set play to score against our shit defence! Yeah I said it time to ship out Skrtel and Agger, pair of weak useless clowns againsts big strong physical sides.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 29, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Ahh but Harry has got them playing with confidence even he knows the best way to deal with out rabble, park the bus, don't give us any time on the ball, wait for a set play to score against our shit defence! Yeah I said it time to ship out Skrtel and Agger, pair of weak useless clowns againsts big strong physical sides.


Get a Grip


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 29, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Get a Grip


 
Watch the Stoke and Villa games, Benteke took Skrtel to the cleaners brushing him aside like he was a cardboard cut out.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 30, 2012)

After losing to Villa (who then got twatted in their next three matches) and crashing back down to earth at Stoke (who then only just managed to scrape a draw against mighty Southampton) I am not full of confidence for this one. 2-2 if we play well.


----------



## Voley (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm optimistic. I think we'll get beat 8 nil.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2012)

Brendan IS ILL


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brendan IS ILL


Yup 3 of them so far 
It's starting to look like my new years party 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20870718


----------



## Deareg (Dec 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brendan IS ILL


He must have the same bug as me, I don't wanna watch Liverpool either.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 30, 2012)

QPR are really shit. Making us look good like Fulham did.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brendan IS ILL



He's just heard Chelsea have signed Ba for £7M.


----------



## Voley (Dec 30, 2012)

Pleased with that. QPR barely turned up tbf but we needed a comfortable win after Stoke ripped us to bits.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 30, 2012)

Rodgers should give himself violent diarrhea more often.....


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 30, 2012)

Sunderland next at home, they have been absolutely shocking and due a win.  You know what happens next don't you?


----------



## agricola (Jan 1, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Sunderland next at home, they have been absolutely shocking and due a win. You know what happens next don't you?


 
Someone in the (fake) LFC PR department has a sense of humour:



> *Official LFC* ‏@*OfficialLFC*
> TICKETS: There are limited tickets available for tomorrow when LFC, still unbeaten in 2013, take on Sunderland at Anfield.


----------



## Voley (Jan 1, 2013)

"Still unbeaten in 2013"


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2013)

Sturridge signs and Sunderland tonight, brown trouser time!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking forward to see how Sturridge pans out.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovely goal by Sterling.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2013)

Should have equalised there.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2013)

Suarez   And he could so easily have gone down but didn't!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2013)

We're not out of the woods yet.  Nerve wracking watching us defend.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovely holllywood ball by our quarterback finished off in the endzone by our star wide reciever!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 2, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> We're not out of the woods yet.  Nerve wracking watching us defend.



We are now!!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 2, 2013)

Another 3-0. And another striker in the bag. Things are looking a bit more optimistic.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice win tonight. Great to see Lucas back.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 2, 2013)

Was saying on the Chelsea thread: I am jealous of Suarez's goals. Perhaps we could swap him for Fernando?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 3, 2013)

Best I've seen them this season and me and the kids were on MOTD


----------



## mack (Jan 3, 2013)

How much will Madrid offer for Suarez in the summer?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 3, 2013)

mack said:


> How much will Madrid offer for Suarez in the summer?


 
Look at how many goals he has scored playing for a very average team, just imagine what he could do at a team higher up the league...West Brom perhaps


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 3, 2013)

mack said:


> How much will Madrid offer for Suarez in the summer?


 
Could be looking at another £50 million.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 3, 2013)

I just hope he doesn't go to city or Chelsea, as a bloke I despise him though as a player he is a class act....Unless Liverpool dramatically improve as a team I hope he stays at Anfield or f's off abroad


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 3, 2013)

£80k a week for Sturridge. FFS.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 3, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> £80k a week for Sturridge. FFS.



Bargain, Joe Cole was on £92k a week.

Both Rodgers and Gerrard have come out today and 'warned' Sturridge that Liverpool is his last chance to make it at a big club. Not a conventional welcome for a £12M player but it might be a well timed kick up the arse.


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Both Rodgers and Gerrard have come out today and 'warned' Sturridge that Liverpool is his last chance to make it at a big club. Not a conventional welcome for a £12M player but it might be a well timed kick up the arse.


Does he have a rep for not bothering much then, Sturridge? I know he's had trouble fitting in elsewhere but I was a little surprised by that. Well, surprised and quite pleased, too, I must admit. Nothing wrong with a bit of 'We've invested a lot in you, you've got to do your bit'. Reminded me of days gone by when egos weren't flattered as much as they are these days.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 3, 2013)

He had a reputation for having an overinflated sense of his own ability (he left City over money despite not being able to get into their side). According to the Guardian today Rodgers passed on signing him in January because of concerns about his attitude and graft (and the fee was £15M then) and the fact that despite giving it the big one at Chelsea and City he failed to make it in either side.

I agree that the marker being put down is a good sign and I hope my misgivings about Sturridge prove misplaced.


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah that's interesting, ta for that. I'd not heard any of that about him. Sounds like well-timed advice, then. Mind you I'm all for going back to the days when captains routinely bollocked players mid-match.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 3, 2013)

Agreed, it's long overdue to see the manager and captain putting the marker down instead of fawning over a 23 year old on £80k a week whose track record consists of bench warming and a few goals when on loan at Bolton.

Sturridge needs to understand he's at a proper club now with high standards.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, not like those Chelsea losers.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 3, 2013)

Whose side he couldn't get in despite Torres being shite.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2013)

Could argue that that makes him even worse.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 3, 2013)

That's what I am arguing, and why It was refreshing to see Rodgers and Gerrard point out what's expected from the off. We've had enough underachievers clogging up the side.


----------



## mack (Jan 4, 2013)

So how about line ups?

Stirling - Sturridge - Suarez
Lucas - Gerrard - Henderson
Enrique - Agger - Skrtle - Johnson
Reina


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2013)

Reina as a lone striker? Not sure that'll work...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Whose side he couldn't get in despite Torres being shite.


You'd argue that was more Chelsea being desperate to see something for their £50m


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2013)

I was happy to see him come in on a free, but he did almost nothing to deserve his salary, which we're still paying a chunk of. See ya


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2013)

Why is Hodgson's head so much bigger than Joe's?

Can't just be the hair.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2013)

Too much metal


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2013)

Bloody hell, just seen the Mansfield pitch! Looks more like the parks I play in!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Sturridge starting

Jones, Wisdom, Carragher, Coates, Robinson, Allen, Lucas, Shelvey, Suso, Downing, Sturridge.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice one by mansfield today, they left 96 tickets unsold and put the names of each of the 96 on a seat.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Nice one by mansfield today, they left 96 tickets unsold and put the names of each of the 96 on a seat.


 
Lovely gesture. Nice one Mansfield.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

Great solidarity


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2013)

All the more impressive because they could probably do with the ticket revenue.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

It's in the segregation area between the sets of fans, but it's a very nice gesture.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> *Sturridge starting*
> 
> Jones, Wisdom, Carragher, Coates, Robinson, Allen, Lucas, Shelvey, Suso, Downing, Sturridge.


 
expect passes galore


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> expect passes galore


Is he greedy then?.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

That pitch is terrible


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is he greedy then?.


 
indecisive on occasions, self centred on others. He will score you a few though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> indecisive on occasions, self centred on others. He will score you a few though.


And he's got one seven minutes in.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Nearly had another. Come on Sturridge. A hat-trick on your debut would be a start and a half.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 6, 2013)

The winner of this tie gets Oldham away.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> That pitch is terrible


Yuuuuup. Like I said earlier, you'd more expect that at a local park. In fairness, apparently it was waterlogged last week and I guess they don't have the fancy toys that clubs further up the league do.

"A great leveller", as they say


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone know the way to Oldham?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> And he's got one seven minutes in.


 

06/01/2013
16:14 Bet Winnings  Sturridge  Mansfield v Liverpool 1st goal scorer  £22.50


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> 06/01/2013
> 16:14 Bet Winnings Sturridge Mansfield v Liverpool 1st goal scorer £22.50


Nice, not a double with a Liverpool win?. He's clearly rusty but is linking up well.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd like to see him and Louis linking up in the second half.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Mansfield could easily equalise if we don't get another soon.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Mansfield could easily equalise if we don't get another soon.


They've started brightly second half.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Didn't take long for Suarez to get his goal.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2013)

The way he thumped that into the net looked like he expected the handball to be called, more frustration than emphatic. His routine celebration didn't help!  What is the kissing the wrist thing anyway?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Suarez makes himself even more popular with a maradona-ish goal


----------



## gabi (Jan 6, 2013)

Christ that guy's a cunt. A digrace to football.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Suarez makes himself even more popular with a maradona-ish goal


 
the hand of Dodd.


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2013)

Good old Luis.


----------



## gabi (Jan 6, 2013)

I spose least he shook the hand of the Negrito as he replaced him. A gentleman.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> I spose least he shook the hand of the Negrito as he replaced him. A gentleman.


 
You are the one calling Sturridge Negrito. Prick.


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> You are the one calling Sturridge Negrito. Prick.


 
Its alright, Gabi is from Montevideo, its just banter there.


----------



## gabi (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh come on... there's nothing offensive about the word, wasn't that Liverpool's' defence?


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

Cunt in acting the cunt shocker.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> You are the one calling Sturridge Negrito. Prick.


 
Hmmmmmm, your club defended Suarez using the exact same word.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Hmmmmmm, your club defended Suarez using the exact same word.


Hmmmmmmm, where?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

1-2 , squeaky bum time!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well-deserved goal there. Game on.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Hmmmmmmm, where?


 
Remember the Evra incident? Remember Dalglish' comments?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Remember the Evra incident? Remember Dalglish' comments?


Not to mention his own at the time.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Remember the Evra incident? Remember Dalglish' comments?


I don't remember Dalglish or anyone at the club referring to Negrito, can you back that up?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 6, 2013)

what kind of arsehole cheats in a cup tie against a National Conference side ffs, Liverpool should be too embarrassed to play in the next round


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> what kind of arsehole cheats in a cup tie against a National Conference side ffs, Liverpool should be too embarrassed to play in the next round


 
Blue Square Premier


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't remember Dalglish or anyone at the club referring to Negrito, can you back that up?


 
Are you serious?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Broken records the lot of you.

Good match this, Mansfield giving it their all, and you could argue they deserve a rematch.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Are you serious?


Yeah, back it up


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Skin of the teeth. Mansfield probably deserved a replay, but we're through. Now, does anybody know the way to Oldham?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't remember Dalglish or anyone at the club referring to Negrito, can you back that up?


 
The journo got the word wrong, Dalglish then uses linguistic experts to defend his comment. What word do you think he defends here?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

Haters gotta hate


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Skin of the teeth. Mansfield probably deserved a replay, but we're through. Now, does anybody know the way to Oldham?


It's north of Manchester innit? Or is there a joke I'm not privy to here?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> The journo got the word wrong, Dalglish then uses linguistic experts to defend his comment. What word do you think he defends here?



is he defending the word that you said?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Dalglish and the club were in the wrong. Still, if you think Liverpool's fuck-up excuses you from calling Liverpool players Negritos then that's up to you.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

agricola said:


>


 
 could be a bad angle?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's north of Manchester innit? Or is there a joke I'm not privy to here?


 
Yes. It's a shit joke though. And doesn't work on a message board at all.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> is he defending the word that you said?


 
Yes, negrito, it's part of the cultural defence. Dalglish rightly pulls the journo up re negro, it was a bad mistake by the journo. What word do you think Dalglish is defending then? He is sticking by Suarez who used that defence. You know full well what Dalglish is defending. You are a joke.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Skin of the teeth. Mansfield probably deserved a replay, but we're through. Now, does anybody know the way to Oldham?


Follow the signs for the M1 then just keep right on till the end of the road.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> could be a bad angle?


Looks very much like a handball to me, the shot makes it seem like he thought it wasn't gonna be given.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yes. It's a shit joke though. And doesn't work on a message board at all.


Right.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

Well done Paul Cox. Now stop being bitter boys


----------



## Voley (Jan 6, 2013)

Fucking hell that was dire in the second half. Mansfield thoroughly deserved a game at Anfield and the money that would've brought in.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, negrito, it's part of the cultural defence. Dalglish rightly pulls the journo up re negro, it was a bad mistake by the journo. What word do you think Dalglish is defending then? He is sticking by Suarez who used that defence. You know full well what Dalglish is defending. You are a joke.


I've listened to that clip a couple of times and the audio isn't that great, but I can't hear the word negrito mentioned once, where is it?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Looks very much like a handball to me, the shot makes it seem like he thought it wasn't gonna be given.


Exactly. I think it could well have been accidental, and he was frustrated thr bounce made it hit his hand otherwise it would have been a goal.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I've listened to that clip a couple of times and the audio isn't that great, but I can't hear the word negrito mentioned once, where is it?


 
The journo wrongly uses negro, Dalglish rightly pulls him up then refers to speaking Spanish and linguistics experts. The journo wrongly used negro should have been negrito. Dalglish knew full well what he was defending as do you.

What word that could be misconstrued with negro do you think is being discussed then? Do tell.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Not this again, ffs. There's a whole thread for it if you lot absolutely need to rehash this shit.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> The journo wrongly uses negro, Dalglish rightly pulls him up then refers to speaking Spanish and linguistics experts. The journo wrongly used negro should have been negrito. Dalglish knew full well what he was defending as do you.
> 
> What word that could be misconstrued with negro do you think is being discussed then? Do tell.


 The journo meant something else?. That's complete bollocks.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

It was a fucking goal because the ref gave it. 
The comical part is all the bitters and mancs rushing with throbbing hard ons to call him a racist, cheating cunt. For that reason I love him.

Plenty of reds condemned his previous racist behavior and the way the club dealt with it. It has fuck all to do with this game. Get over it boys


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> It was a fucking goal because the ref gave it.
> The comical part is all the bitters and mancs rushing with throbbing hard ons to call him a racist, cheating cunt. For that reason I love him.
> 
> Plenty of reds condemned his previous racist behavior and the way the club dealt with it. It has fuck all to do with this game. Get over it boys


It's all part of fandom I suppose, mixing personal and professional judgment. Ignore it, or get your own back on their threads.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> The journo meant something else?. That's complete bollocks.


 
What word do you think he meant? Why did Dalglish not refute the insinuation out of hand? It's not difficult really.... But for some it clearly remains impossible...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Skin of the teeth. Mansfield probably deserved a replay, but we're through. Now, does anybody know the way to Oldham?


considering your winning goal was a blatant hand ball by one of the biggest cunts ever to play football "probably deserved" is an understatement


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Plenty of reds condemned his previous racist behavior and the way the club dealt with it. It has fuck all to do with this game.


 
Correct


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Guys, think of your blood-pressure! Calm down ffs. Pepe is still the biggest cunt in football btw.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> It was a fucking goal because the ref gave it.
> The comical part is all the bitters and mancs rushing with throbbing hard ons to call him a racist, cheating cunt. For that reason I love him.
> 
> Plenty of reds condemned his previous racist behavior and the way the club dealt with it. It has fuck all to do with this game. Get over it boys


What you actually mean is that you take football soooooo seriously and you're such a child that you're unable to distinguish right from wrong when you watch a football match, and magically start supporting utter bellends even though you should know better.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Guys, think of your blood-pressure! Calm down ffs. Pepe is still the biggest cunt in football btw.


 
I'm fine as it goes. Pepe is certainly up there.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> I'm fine as it goes. Pepe is certainly up there.


I was thinking more of Lo Siento and sleater tbh. How was Crimbo, chief?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> What word do you think he meant? Why did Dalglish not refute the insinuation out of hand? It's not difficult really....


This is bizarre, you're arguing that a journalist meant something different that what he said then using that for your argument. Bizarre.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I was thinking more of Lo Siento and sleater tbh. How was Crimbo, chief?


just killing time whilst I wait for the girlfriend to come over


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> What you actually mean is that you take football soooooo seriously and you're such a child that you're unable to distinguish right from wrong when you watch a football match, and magically start supporting utter bellends even though you should know better.


Off you fuck with with your insults you wound up bellend


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> just killing time whilst I wait for the girlfriend to come over


Best get it out of the system before she gets there then.


sleaterkinney said:


> This is bizarre, you're arguing that a journalist meant something different that what he said then using that for your argument. Bizarre.


Give over already. Or take it elsewhere for the love of god.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I was thinking more of Lo Siento and sleater tbh. How was Crimbo, chief?


I'm watching Africa on TV.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> What you actually mean is that you take football soooooo seriously and you're such a child that you're unable to distinguish right from wrong when you watch a football match, and magically start supporting utter bellends even though you should know better.


This? This is a bit shit. You're the one acting the child now.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Best get it out of the system before she gets there then.
> 
> Give over already. Or take it elsewhere for the love of god.


Ok


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> This is bizarre, you're arguing that a journalist meant something different that what he said then using that for your argument. Bizarre.


 
Bizarre from you is rather funny. It's pretty obvious in the context of that incident and the wide reporting of the word used as wel you know.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm watching Africa on TV.


Edited cuz of stupid.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Give over already. Or take it elsewhere for the love of god.


 
I'm off to Homebase to buy a wall.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> I'm off to Homebase to buy a wall.


A wall? Hope you got a big truck


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A wall? Hope you got a big truck


 
Small wall.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Small wall.


Wheelbarrow then?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Wheelbarrow then?


 
Yup, which I shall also purchase at Homebase.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Small wall.


 
Samir Nasri?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Samir Nasri?


 
Bit cheaper.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Bit cheaper.


 
But will actually do the job.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Yup, which I shall also purchase at Homebase.


I'm Mystic Meg and you owe me a tenner.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> But will actually do the job.


 
hehehehe


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> This? This is a bit shit. You're the one acting the child now.


So much so that he missed the point of the post and forgot the rules of the game. The ref gave the goal not Suarez  Still he comes storming in with his throbbing little hard on of hatred for Louis and makes a cock of himself by missing the point. Note his condemnation of the linesman and the ref. When was the last time someone turned round to the ref and said "Err sorry guv, you got that wrong". Everyone can see that the goal shouldn't have stood but even their manager had the grace to admit that's how the games works. In fact Louis puts his arm up and even points to it.

He's a deluded clown and has shown himself up to be a rather insulting one at that


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> even their manager had the grace to admit that's how the games works.


 
Didn't see the interviews, what was he asked?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Didn't see the interviews, *what was he asked?*


Did he think Saurez cheated with the goal? He gave a categorical no and said he thought it was instinctive and that Saurez was a class player that gets a bit more stick than he deserves.

Bit more gracious that the commentator who instantly branded him a cheat


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Saurez


 
 Might as well refer to him as Luis Sauron from now on.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Might as well refer to him as Luis Sauron from now on.


He does seem to upset a lot of the hobbits doesn't he


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> He does seem to upset a lot of the hobbits doesn't he


That's an insult to all good hobbits.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Might as well refer to him as Luis Sauron from now on.


 
Well is does play for the dark side so rather apt.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Well is does play for the dark side so rather apt.


Racist


Post reported


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Well is does play for the dark side so rather apt.


Dark horse more like it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Dark horse more like it.


 
Judging by his teeth it was a parent who's the horse.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2013)

Just think of all the children who'll be trying that out in the playground tomorrow.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Judging by his teeth it was a parent who's the horse.


All the better for biting people.  Maybe we should revive the Cannibal nickname?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Judging by his teeth it was a parent who's the horse.


Personally I can't wait for him to do stars in their eyes.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Personally I can't wait for him to do stars in their eyes.


 
Doing a Queen in Sun City reprise?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Doing a Queen in Sun City reprise?


Yup with Peter Reid as Little Stephen doing backing vocals in a Live Aid stylie.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 6, 2013)

http://video.uk.msn.com/watch/video/cox-suarez-did-nothing-wrong/2i9ob2mz

Love to see Rudolph come out and be that honest

Total respect for Cox


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> http://video.uk.msn.com/watch/video/cox-suarez-did-nothing-wrong/2i9ob2mz
> 
> Love to see Rudolph come out and be that honest
> 
> Total respect for Cox


Yeah, you believe that and not your own eyes.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Yeah, you believe that and not your own eyes.


 <Big Yawn Smiley Here>


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 7, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> So much so that he missed the point of the post and forgot the rules of the game. The ref gave the goal not Suarez  Still he comes storming in with his throbbing little hard on of hatred for Louis and makes a cock of himself by missing the point. Note his condemnation of the linesman and the ref. When was the last time someone turned round to the ref and said* "Err sorry guv, you got that wrong".* Everyone can see that the goal shouldn't have stood but even their manager had the grace to admit that's how the games works. In fact Louis puts his arm up and even points to it.


What's the point of cheating if you're going to admit it?
You're awfully precious considering you're defending someone most would be embarrassed to have at their club.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> When was the last time someone turned round to the ref and said "Err sorry guv, you got that wrong". Everyone can see that the goal shouldn't have stood but even their manager had the grace to admit that's how the games works.


This really bugs me about football, and life in general. It's basically saying "no-one else does the right thing, so why should I?". It's bollocks. Saying it's "part of the game" is saying certain forms of cheating are acceptable, if you can get away with them. And it's what a lot of people say about diving too, or financial doping.

The other is "if you gave a free-kick/penalty/red card for that you'd give 10 a game". Well good! You're not supposed to be doing it, so stop fucking doing it and you won't be penalised!

*ahem*

Suarez should have owned up to it. I can understand the various reasons he wouldn't, including all manner of pressure from those invested in Liverpool winning (fans, teammates, club, etc), but that still doesn't mean it wouldn't have been the right thing to do.

Apparently the goal would have stood anyway, because the ref had already awarded it and there's no "takesie-backsies", but still doesn't negate the broader fact.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2013)

That whining cunt Rodgers is claiming again that if it was any other player the media wouldn't be giving it the same attention.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Deareg said:


> That whining cunt Rodgers is claiming again that if it was any other player the media wouldn't be giving it the same attention.


Imagine if it was Scholes. He'd get a wee slap on the wrist and some good-natured ribbing about being a cheeky chappy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

Nah, Scholes isn't that type of player.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Imagine if it was Scholes. He'd get a wee slap on the wrist and some good-natured ribbing about being a cheeky chappy.


Of course he would.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> This really bugs me about football, and life in general. It's basically saying "no-one else does the right thing, so why should I?". It's bollocks. Saying it's "part of the game" is saying certain forms of cheating are acceptable, if you can get away with them. And it's what a lot of people say about diving too, or financial doping.
> 
> The other is "if you gave a free-kick/penalty/red card for that you'd give 10 a game". Well good! You're not supposed to be doing it, so stop fucking doing it and you won't be penalised!
> 
> ...


Certain parts of cheating (breaking the rules) IS allowed to the extent that you don't get very harshly penalised for it. It's technically cheating to create a free-kick, but very few get called a cheat for doing it. Where do you draw the line?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Of course he would.


It'd be exactly what happens when he tries to break someone's leg. "Oh, poor Scholes, never could tackle".


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Certain parts of cheating (breaking the rules) IS allowed to the extent that you don't get very harshly penalised for it. It's technically cheating to create a free-kick, but very few get called a cheat for doing it. Where do you draw the line?


Alright, that's a fair point (ish). Though I'd still say it's not allowed, because you're being penalised (even if it's only lightly, which is far enough if it's proportionate to the offence). If you foul someone then it's cheating, and you get penalised by conceding a free-kick.

Suarez cheated by using his hand to control the ball (unintentionally imo as it happens), and so should have been penalised by conceding a free kick and the goal not being awarded. I'm not looking for him to be strung up or serve a suspension, just own up to foul play and let the game go on.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Alright, that's a fair point (ish). Though I'd still say it's not allowed, because you're being penalised (even if it's only lightly, which is far enough if it's proportionate to the offence). If you foul someone then it's cheating, and you get penalised by conceding a free-kick.
> 
> Suarez cheated by using his hand to control the ball (unintentionally imo as it happens), and so should have been penalised by conceding a free kick and the goal not being awarded. I'm not looking for him to be strung up or serve a suspension, just own up to foul play and let the game go on.


I might be misinformed, but wasn't the goal awarded in this instance, in which case it might not have mattered if Suarez owned up to it? It's a bit of a murky area IME, what refs can and cannot do about stuff like not "taking back" a goal that was wrongfully allowed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, that was my impression too. Which is a bit daft, imo. But like I said earlier:


Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently the goal would have stood anyway, because the ref had already awarded it and there's no "takesie-backsies", but still doesn't negate the broader fact.


Suarez could have at least made motions to owning up, and in this instance could have done so with impunity as the goal would have been awarded anyway so there would have been little backlash from fans!

Could have been a milestone in his redemption. As it is...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, that was my impression too. Which is a bit daft, imo. But like I said earlier:
> Suarez could have at least made motions to owning up, and in this instance could have done so with impunity as the goal would have been awarded anyway so there would have been little backlash from fans!
> 
> Could have been a milestone in his redemption. As it is...


I think he must enjoy his status as the evil man. He's being doing this for a long time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm surprised he didn't grow a little twirly moustache for Movember.

But then, he probably didn't want to be seeing to do something for charity. Evil bastard


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Evil top-scoring bastard I'll have you know.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

Oooh, that just makes him evilerer


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Suarez could have at least made motions to owning up, and in this instance could have done so with impunity as the goal would have been awarded anyway so there would have been little backlash from fans!


 
So when was the last time you saw a defender handling in the area and owning up?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> So when was the last time you saw a defender handling in the area and owning up?


Once again, just because no-one else does the right thing, doesn't mean it's not something that should be done.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Once again, just because no-one else does the right thing, doesn't mean it's not something that should be done.


 
So why should it be Suarez being the man to do it?  Be realistic, these guys aren't paid to be honest.


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 7, 2013)

Move on - nothing to see here.

Cheating ball-handling bastard Suarez uses his hand to cheat.

Thus confirming his status as a cheating ball-handling bastard


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> So why should it be Suarez being the man to do it? Be realistic, these guys aren't paid to be honest.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> So why should it be Suarez being the man to do it? Be realistic, these guys aren't paid to be honest.


He shouldn't be "the man", they should all be fucking doing it! "Aren't paid to be honest"?! I'm not bloody paid to be honest either, I just am. Also, he bloody is paid to be honest because he's paid to abide by the rules of the game. Some would no doubt argue he's paid to win, by any means possible, but that's apologist bullshit that only serves to maintain the notion it's ok to cheat. It isn't, stop accepting it and hold people to a higher standard.

Sorry, this is one of my buttons, I get a bit bonkers about people seeming to accept a certain amount of cheating and foul play as part of life. I just think we could ask more of each other in that respect. I'm not expecting it exactly, but I'll call it bullshit when I see it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> He shouldn't be "the man", they should all be fucking doing it! "Aren't paid to be honest"?! I'm not bloody paid to be honest either, I just am. Also, he bloody is paid to be honest because he's paid to abide by the rules of the game. Some would no doubt argue he's paid to win, by any means possible, but that's apologist bullshit that only serves to maintain the notion it's ok to cheat. It isn't, stop accepting it and hold people to a higher standard.
> 
> Sorry, this is one of my buttons, I get a bit bonkers about people seeming to accept a certain amount of cheating and foul play as part of life. I just think we could ask more of each other in that respect. I'm not expecting it exactly, but I'll call it bullshit when I see it.


Good Guy Geordie eh?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

Quite right, no Newcastle player has ever been naughty. Ever.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Nope, all good honest hard-working Northern lads.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2013)

Not a defender but di canio. Dirty fascist bastard.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> He shouldn't be "the man", they should all be fucking doing it! "Aren't paid to be honest"?! I'm not bloody paid to be honest either, I just am. Also, he bloody is paid to be honest because he's paid to abide by the rules of the game. Some would no doubt argue he's paid to win, by any means possible, but that's apologist bullshit that only serves to maintain the notion it's ok to cheat. It isn't, stop accepting it and hold people to a higher standard.
> 
> Sorry, this is one of my buttons, I get a bit bonkers about people seeming to accept a certain amount of cheating and foul play as part of life. I just think we could ask more of each other in that respect. I'm not expecting it exactly, but I'll call it bullshit when I see it.


 
Yeah!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

What can I say, I believed what the cartoons told me


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting story on Skysports right now, in Germany the ref approach's the player involved in incidents and asks him directly did he handle the ball if he says no and it transpires that he was lying he is punished for whatever rule he has breached, sounds like an excellent policy to me.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Interesting story on Skysports right now, in Germany the ref approach's the player involved in incidents and asks him directly did he handle the ball if he says no and it transpires that he was lying he is punished for whatever rule he has breached, sounds like an excellent policy to me.


Would be a definite improvement.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Would be a definite improvement.


It would cut out most of the diving as well and hopefully a lot of the bunfights on here too.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Deareg said:


> It would cut out most of the diving as well and hopefully a lot of the bunfights on here too.


Reason #1 it won't happen then.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Reason #1 it won't happen then.


I am not so sure, surprised that no one seems to have heard of it before.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Deareg said:


> I am not so sure, surprised that no one seems to have heard of it before.


We still don't have goal-line tech, powers that be are corrupt as fuck, this ain't gonna happen. As with so many other things footie-wise, the Germans are the odd ones out here (for the better).


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> We still don't have goal-line tech, powers that be are corrupt as fuck, this ain't gonna happen. As with so many other things footie-wise, the Germans are the odd ones out here (for the better).


I am against goal line technology and I think they are more incompetent than corrupt, though I get the impression that they are also self serving bastards and that in itself can lead to corruption so maybe you are right.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Deareg said:


> I am against goal line technology


Why?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 7, 2013)

Deareg said:


> It would cut out most of the diving as well and hopefully a lot of the bunfights on here too.


 
And all will be sweetness and light. Even Fed will pop by to whisper words of kindness about the mighty Liverpool. Bliss.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 7, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Even Fed will pop by to whisper words of kindness about the mighty Liverpool. Bliss.


 
About the same time Gerrard shows off his hat-trick of Premiership winners medals.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> About the same time Gerrard shows off his hat-trick of Premiership winners medals.


So about four years time then?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

Amending the advantage rule so it's more like rugby would also cut down on diving, imo.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Why?


I just like the idea that all over the world and at no matter what level the game is played, the rules are the same for everyone.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Amending the advantage rule so it's more like rugby would also cut down on diving, imo.


One rugby rule they should take is only the captain can speak to the ref.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Deareg said:


> I just like the idea that all over the world and at no matter what level the game is played, the rules are the same for everyone.


Fair point, but I think in this instance I'd be willing to break with the egalitarian ideal.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> One rugby rule they should take is only the captain can speak to the ref.


Yup, that's a good one too.


----------



## agricola (Jan 7, 2013)

ESPN have apologised for Jon Champion calling the handball "the work of a cheat" during the game.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 7, 2013)

Should have just sacked the cunt.


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 7, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Should have just sacked the cunt.


 
Why - for telling the truth. Suarez is a cheat.

The only thing Jon Champion is guilty of is not calling Suarez a cheating bastard. Still - half a loaf and all that.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

I did think he was particularly vociferous with that one. Almost as if he didn't like Suarez already.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2013)

Guess who's reffing the match against the mancs ?


----------



## mack (Jan 7, 2013)

Howard fucking Webb


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2013)

IT's A CONSPIRACY I TELL's YA!!!!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't get the Webb thing, he's a good ref.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 7, 2013)

mack said:


> Howard fucking Webb


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> So about four years time then?


 
Didn't know you'd taken to stand-up comdey?!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Slow day


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2013)

i wonder if we read the Everton threads will we see Sideshow Bob's handballs Vs Swansea and Blackburn last year discussed?.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Quite right, no Newcastle player has ever been naughty. Ever.


How long is the list with Suarez now? Between the blatant dives, the unnecessary dangerous tackles (several stamps not even looking at the ball), the attempted cheating (once to prevent Ghana reaching their fist ever w/c semi, now to cheat a non-league team out of a deserved and v.important replay), the ear bite, the racism, the continued victim blaming after the racism... That's at least a dozen different occasions when he's behaved like an utter cunt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Quite right, no Newcastle player has ever been naughty. Ever.


Like this you mean?:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19774650

How could he deny reading their first win of the season.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I don't get the Webb thing, he's a good ref.


 
Guaranteed sending off for one of our guys (probably Gerrard) and a pen to the mancs.  Still he did reward us with our first pen in over 30 games vs Stoke!  Still lost.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Guaranteed sending off for one of our guys (probably Gerrard) and a pen to the mancs. Still he did reward us with our first pen in over 30 games vs Stoke! Still lost.


 
Bullshit. Yes there are lots of cards in those games, I seem to recall Vidic being sent off a couple of times against us. Don't be a delusional twat eh?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> What's the point of cheating if you're going to admit it?
> You're awfully precious considering you're defending someone most would be embarrassed to have at their club.


I'm not precious about much irl tbh. I do like football though, god I even go and watch Everton from time to time but the reason I love Suarez is because he gets under the skin of bellends like you 


Lord Camomile said:


> Suarez cheated by using his hand to control the ball *(unintentionally imo as it happens)*, and so should have been penalised by conceding a free kick and the goal not being awarded. I'm not looking for him to be strung up or serve a suspension, just own up to foul play and let the game go on.


 
If it was unintentional how was it cheating? To cheat he would have had to deliberately handle the ball. If it wasn't deliberate it would be ball to hand would it not? and this really would be a non issue  I think one of the first things he does is imply that it hit his hand. He got a lucky break in a game of football it's not like he mistakenly backed into someones Roller and drove off 

It's part of the game and what makes it entertaining. It's given lots of people loads to talk about on the first monday back in work after xmas. For this reason I think he should be in the new years honors next xmas


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 7, 2013)

World class footballers seem to have form for a bit of gamesmanship. Luis is certainly world class.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 7, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I'm not precious about much irl tbh. I do like football though, god I even go and watch Everton from time to time but the reason I love Suarez is because he gets under the skin of bellends like you


Lots of nasty racist wankers "get under my skin", I can give you a list if you like and you can have them round for dinner.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> If it was unintentional how was it cheating? To cheat he would have had to deliberately handle the ball. If it wasn't deliberate it would be ball to hand would it not? and this really would be a non issue


Rodgers asked the fourth official and apparently the ref saw it and decided it wasn't deliberate. It's funny to see the reaction to this, but when other players do it - nothing.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 7, 2013)

My reaction is not so much to the player as to that whiny cunt Rodgers and the hypocrisy of certain LFC fans on here.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> If it was unintentional how was it cheating? To cheat he would have had to deliberately handle the ball. If it wasn't deliberate it would be ball to hand would it not? and this really would be a non issue  I think one of the first things he does is imply that it hit his hand. He got a lucky break in a game of football it's not like he mistakenly backed into someones Roller and drove off


Ok, you possibly can't cheat without intention, but you can still commit foul play without intention. Like if u mistime a tackle and bring a player down - you didn't mean to, you just fucked it up a bit, and you can be damn sure any team would want a free kick, intention or not.


sleaterkinney said:


> Like this you mean?:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19774650
> 
> How could he deny reading their first win of the season.


Weird, that video seems to be inexplicably unable to work, meaning I can't comment on what you're referring to 






(Nah, of course he should have fessed up, and I never would have said any different. I'd even have been a bit proud. In amongst all the vitriolic frustration)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 7, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rodgers asked the fourth official and apparently the ref saw it and decided it wasn't deliberate. It's funny to see the reaction to this, but when other players do it - nothing.


it's almost like the history of the player has an impact on how people perceive and judge him!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> it's almost like the history of the player has an impact on how people perceive and judge him!


Instead of taking the incident on it's merits.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 7, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Instead of taking the incident on it's merits.


Do you, or should you take each incident in life on its merits? If you have a friend who is late to arrangements five times in a row is the last incident only as annoying as the first?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Do you, or should you take each incident in life on its merits? If you have a friend who is late to arrangements five times in a row is the last incident only as annoying as the first?


So you'd pre-judge him?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Do you, or should you take each incident in life on its merits? If you have a friend who is late to arrangements five times in a row is the last incident only as annoying as the first?


If you have that sorta friend either don't be his friend or adjust to said friend's habitual lateness.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 7, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> So you'd pre-judge him?


I'd post judge, taking previous behaviour into account. Late once, might have had a bad day, got stuck in traffic, lost track of time etc, late five times, obviously an inconsiderate prick.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'd post judge, taking previous behaviour into account. Late once, might have had a bad day, got stuck in traffic, lost track of time etc, late five times, obviously an inconsiderate prick.


Well, refs can do neither, so you'd better stop following football.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'd post judge, taking previous behaviour into account. Late once, might have had a bad day, got stuck in traffic, lost track of time etc, late five times, obviously an inconsiderate prick.


Maybe it's the language, but you do come across as a judgmental dick at times.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Lots of nasty racist wankers "get under my skin", I can give you a list if you like and* you can have them round for dinner.*


Off ya fuck again you big bellend


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 7, 2013)

I dunno, I think if Howard Webb had a mate who was always late he'd have a word.

As soon as he'd stepped out of a Dr. Seuss book.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Maybe it's the language, but you do come across as a judgmental dick at times.


at times


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> at times


Like so many others, he's pretty sounds once he's not in the footie forum


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Like so many others, he's pretty sounds once he's not in the footie forum


Ahh of course. I bet in real life he's just like Louis is when he's not on the pitch


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Ahh of course. I bet in real life he's just like Louis is when he's not on the pitch


LUIS 

What, you mean rich and successful? Somehow I think not  Soz LS.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 8, 2013)

Di Canio catching the ball with his hands when the goalie was injured, Robby Fowler  turning to tell a ref it wasn't a foul.

Those were occasions when players did the right thing.   Loads of others but those jump to mind.  They probably got shit from their team for doing it, though.

I can't blame Suarez for this one, it's a chancer's thing, strikers are chancers by nature.


----------



## SLK (Jan 8, 2013)

I like Howard Webb. Good referee and correctly considered the best in the country.

I saw him speak for an hour a couple of years ago, mainly about the World Cup Final - but I liked his anecdote:

He said "this talk of me supporting Manchester United and the bias. It can get too much. It's all over the media, and all over the web. It filters down you know. It really does. So it's one thing getting me down, which it has for a couple of years. But six months ago it started affecting my friends and they were getting down from it. And then my wife. She is a strong woman, but it really gets her down. It's hard in our family....

"...and it gets into schools, so my sons both heard the rumors and it's really affected them. They've been  bullied and called names...

"... so I sat them to one side and I said "what you have to understand, Cristiano and Wayne, is....""

Cue much laughter.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Like so many others, he's pretty sounds once he's not in the footie forum


Not this. Not here


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Bullshit. Yes there are lots of cards in those games, I seem to recall Vidic being sent off a couple of times against us. Don't be a delusional twat eh?


 
Alan Wiley was the ref for that particular game you dick! http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/7922069.stm
I'm talking about the Liverpool vs Man U games Webb has reffed! And other teams vs Man U


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Alan Wiley was the ref for that particular game you dick! http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/7922069.stm
> I'm talking about the Liverpool vs Man U games Webb has reffed!


OK, gimme the stats. Show me that the derbies he's reffed have more cards to Liverpool than derbies he hasn't reffed. Not that that in itself would prove anything.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> OK, gimme the stats. Show me that the derbies he's reffed have more cards to Liverpool than derbies he hasn't reffed. Not that that in itself would prove anything.


 
Why are you defending a pig?   Look I don't have time to compile a crib sheet but this is what I got of wiki.  Seems Man U get some soft penalties from Mr Webb and that's just what I could be arsed to find. 

Webb conceded to having made a mistake during a Premier League match between Manchester United and Tottenham Hotspur in 2009. The incident of note came when Tottenham goalkeeper Heurelho Gomes challenged United's Michael Carrick for the ball; Webb judged that Gomes fouled Carrick although replays suggested the keeper played the ball. The official, who was over 30 yards away from the incident, awarded a penalty kick, which began United's comeback from 2–0 down to eventually win 5–2.[78][79]
In January 2011 Webb officiated Kenny Dalglish's first game in charge of his comeback to Liverpool in their fixture against Manchester United. Dalglish criticised Webb for awarding United a first-minute penalty after deeming Daniel Agger to have fouled Dimitar Berbatov. Dalglish claimed that Berbatov dived, saying: "The penalty is a joke, I've seen the replay and unless the rules have changed it is no penalty". Referring to a red card that Webb later issued to Steven Gerrard for a two-footed lunge, Dalglish said, "I cannot see that as a red card". Manchester United manager Alex Ferguson countered by saying that Webb had got both of those key decisions card correct, claiming that for the penalty there was enough force to make Berbatov lose his balance, and that Gerrard's red card challenge was "two-footed and off the ground".[80] In response, Liverpool's Ryan Babel posted an image on Twitter of Webb in a Manchester United shirt after Liverpool's 1–0 defeat in the FA Cup, and was charged by the FA with improper conduct and fined £10,000.[81]
Webb was the recipient of criticism from Chelsea manager André Villas-Boas on 5 February 2012 after his team led Manchester United 3–0 but two penalty kicks and a third headed goal saw United salvage a 3–3 draw in a Premier League fixture at Stamford Bridge. Villas-Boas described Webb's second penalty award for United as "absurd" after the official adjudged Branislav Ivanović to have fouled Danny Welbeck, though television replays suggested contact was minimal. Manchester United manager Alex Ferguson said in his post-match interview that Webb should have sent off Chelsea debutant Gary Cahill in the early stages of the game for an apparent professional foul on Welbeck on the edge of the penalty area. Cahill later admitted he was "fortunate" to have not been penalised for the clash.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

Did you even read that before you posted it? And the fact he's a cop has fuck all to do with his reffing abilities. It's fans like you that give football a bad rep, mate. Sort it out.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Did you even read that before you posted it? And the fact he's a cop has fuck all to do with his reffing abilities. It's fans like you that give football a bad rep, mate. Sort it out.


 
Yes did I miss something? Aside from Fergie saying he should have sent Cahill off and Cahill saying he was lucky to be in on the pitch? ooh lets celebrate!

Pig +  = Joke.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Yes did I miss something? Aside from Fergie saying he should have sent Cahill off and Cahill saying he was lucky to be in on the pitch? ooh lets celebrate!
> 
> Pig +  = Joke.


You missed the fact that there was fuck all about Webb being biased, not a fact in place, just "he said", "they said". Sort it out.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You missed the fact that there was fuck all about Webb being biased, not a fact in place, just "he said", "they said". Sort it out.


 
Soft pens given to Man U not fact enough for you?  I accept no one is perfect but it always seems to be a soft one for the same club consistently doesn't it, particularly in key games.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Soft pens given to Man U not fact enough for you? I accept no one is perfect but it always seems to be a soft one for the same club consistently doesn't it, particularly in key games.


Soft pens? We'd have taken them had they been given us. Stop this cry baby nonsense. There's no bias, apart from that coming from the likes of you.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 8, 2013)

Leave the reffing paranoia to Fergie. He has more than enough for everyone.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2013)

There are people on this thread that make Fergie look open minded.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 8, 2013)

Deareg said:


> There are people on this thread that make Fergie look open minded.


 
The more paranoid people get, the better Fergie looks. He's winning.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> The more paranoid people get, the better Fergie looks. He's winning.


If you opened both eyes you would see he is no different to the vast majority of managers.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2013)

Deareg said:


> There are people on this thread that make Fergie look open minded.


 
That's pushing it.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> That's pushing it.


I don't think so, he just gets more air time than most, just look at Rodgers, Mancini, Wengers and Rafa when they get the similar amount of coverage.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2013)

Deareg said:


> I don't think so, he just gets more air time than most, just look at Rodgers, Mancini, Wengers and Rafa when they get the similar amount of coverage.


 
He's mental.... His outbursts over Xmas were spectacularly silly.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> He's mental.... His outbursts over Xmas were spectacularly silly.


 
I agree that his recent laughable statements about things that everyone else were able to see for themselves were daft, its just as Deareg points out there is a lot more of that kind of thing on this thread (not to mention its ancestors) from the usual suspects than anything Ferguson has managed to come up with.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> He's mental.... His outbursts over Xmas were spectacularly silly.


He made a cunt of himself, but if you are prone to losing your temper and you continually have cameras in your face then you will continually make yourself look a cunt, again look at the amount of times others have done it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2013)

Deareg said:


> He made a cunt of himself, but if you are prone to losing your temper and you continually have cameras in your face then you will continually make yourself look a cunt, again look at the amount of times others have done it.


 
It's football, wer all have tinted specs, aye the RS have a vintage tint to their specs, but they're not the worst, Fergie is well ahead.



agricola said:


> I agree that his recent laughable statements about things that everyone else were able to see for themselves were daft, its just as Deareg points out there is a lot more of that kind of thing on this thread (not to mention its ancestors) from the usual suspects than anything Ferguson has managed to come up with.


 
So bad was it that even his rather funny remarks about Newcastle weren't enough to drag it back.


As for remarkable, you all have a lot to learn from Charles Green 'The Rangers' chief executive..... truly in a class of his own.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> As for remarkable, you all have a lot to learn from Charles Green 'The Rangers' chief executive..... truly in a class of his own.


 
Not sure that he is tbh - when you start talking about owners, chairmen, directors and CEOs of football clubs there is a very high standard of "remarkable".  Is Green really more remarkable than Vaughan Sr, Alex Hamilton, Doug Ellis or the grand daddy of them all, Jesús Gil?


----------



## Dandred (Jan 8, 2013)

What are the chances of Sturage Sterling and Suarez starting together on Sunday?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

Deareg said:


> If you opened both eyes you would see he is no different to the vast majority of managers.


Exactly, no more or less of a cunt than say Brendan Rodgers.

Ok, maybe a bit more of a cunt.


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh dear - another fucking idiot arrives at Anfield:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20948372

A man who was barely 1 when Liverpool last won the title!

I seem to recall Joe Cole spouted a similar crock of shite when he signed.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Oh dear - another fucking idiot arrives at Anfield:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20948372
> 
> ...


Anyone signing for the big teams says the same. Are you honestly surprised at this? It's bullshit yes, the player knows it, the fans know it, the press knows it. Do you know it?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 8, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> It's football, wer all have tinted specs, aye the RS have a vintage tint to their specs, but they're not the worst, Fergie is well ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can not talk about blinkers, at times you can be one of the worst when it comes to anything to do with United, even in this post, in an attempt to make your point you make it sound as if all LFC fans think as one, I was actually only referring to a few of them who post on here.


----------



## mack (Jan 8, 2013)

It's footballer soundbites.. every player does it.. it's inane.. it means nothing.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

Why is it always the Liverpool threads that turn into killing grounds for all manner of unrelated shite?


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Anyone signing for the big teams says the same. Are you honestly surprised at this? It's bullshit yes, the player knows it, the fans know it, the press knows it. Do you know it?


 
That makes him even more of a fucking idiot. Why can't he confine himself to saying "it's a great move for me at this stage in my career, great club with great traditions" blah blah blah blah.

Or, more accurately: "I realise I'm a desparate signing as Liverpool are a bit of a one-man side at the moment and the club has spunked millions of pounds up the wall on players like Andy Carroll so there's not a lot of money to go round. I've joined an under-acheiving club with it's best years behind it. I'll do my best but you get what you pay for".

Something along those lines.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> That makes him even more of a fucking idiot. Why can't he confine himself to saying "it's a great move for me at this stage in my career, great club with great traditions" blah blah blah blah.
> 
> Or, more accurately: "I realise I'm a desparate signing as Liverpool are a bit of a one-man side at the moment and the club has spunked millions of pounds up the wall on players like Andy Carroll so there's not a lot of money to go round. I've joined an under-acheiving club with it's best years behind it. I'll do my best but you get what you pay for".
> 
> Something along those lines.


It makes him exactly as much of an idiot as any other player joining a big team. And yes, despite their poor results of late Liverpool is still a big team. FFS, I despair sometimes at the standard of discourse amongst fans.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 8, 2013)

The Man Utdv Liverpool thing is nothing more than a Man Utd Liverpool thing with no relevance outside of those two sets of supporters.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2013)

mack said:


> It's footballer soundbites.. every player does it.. it's inane.. it means nothing.


 
Gaston Ramirez was a welcome exception to the rule:



> "I could not refuse, it's the classic offer you cannot refuse.  I would have a four-year deal and they are giving me so much more money that would go towards my family and my future.  They believe in me and above all they have told me they are going to grow as a club.  Southampton is a newly promoted team in the English top flight but it has the means to stay there for a few years. To me they are going to build."


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> FFS, I despair sometimes at the standard of discourse amongst fans.


 
I hate Liverpool so if any of my contributions on this thread gets their fans spluttering with indignation then it’s job done as far as I’m concerned!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> I hate Liverpool so if any of my contributions on this thread gets their fans spluttering with indignation then it’s job done as far as I’m concerned!


At least you own up to talking shite for the sake of it then


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2013)

agricola said:


> Not sure that he is tbh - when you start talking about owners, chairmen, directors and CEOs of football clubs there is a very high standard of "remarkable". Is Green really more remarkable than Vaughan Sr, Alex Hamilton, Doug Ellis or the grand daddy of them all, Jesús Gil?


 
Oh believe me, Green is in a league-should be a padded cell frankly, of his own.....


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 8, 2013)

Deareg said:


> You can not talk about blinkers, at times you can be one of the worst when it comes to anything to do with United, even in this post, in an attempt to make your point you make it sound as if all LFC fans think as one, I was actually only referring to a few of them who post on here.


 
What, I am bias, a football fan is bias? My, hold the front page! Liverpool fans? Fuck them, they're cunts. Of course I hate United, i'm from Manchester, I grew up with a bus leaving of the theatre of sleep every other Saturday at the bottom of my road, I hate the bandwagon jumping cunts who flock to it like flies to shite, hardly news. United and Liverpool, syphilitic ugly sisters with their American pimps who think the world is watching when in reality it's just their own invented rivalry.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Why is it always the Liverpool threads that turn into killing grounds for all manner of unrelated shite?


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2013)

Still the most 2012/13 posts in the footy forum. 
No such thing as bad publicity eh?


----------



## Voley (Jan 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Still the most 2012/13 posts in the footy forum.
> No such thing as bad publicity eh?


Could do with a few more, I reckon, so I'll see if I can get things moving again.

I saw an old lady waiting to cross the road yesterday and Luis Suarez did not, I repeat_ DID NOT_, help her across. Is there no end to the appalling evil of this one man Empire Of Nefariousness?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2013)

Elvis knew.


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 10, 2013)

NVP said:


> I saw an old lady waiting to cross the road yesterday and Luis Suarez did not, I repeat_ DID NOT_, help her across. Is there no end to the appalling evil of this one man Empire Of Nefariousness?


 
But he did rake his studs down the back of her surgically-stocked leg before falling over as if shot and clutching his face.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 10, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> But he did rake his studs down the back of her surgically-stocked leg before falling over as if shot and clutching his face.


When you're mugging off old ladies at this standard people are gonna get hurt. If you watch it in real time you can tell he was trying to pull out before the car hit her


----------



## Voley (Jan 10, 2013)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> When you're mugging off old ladies at this standard people are gonna get hurt. If you watch it in real time you can tell he was trying to pull out before the car hit her



It's also important to point out that shouting "you old cunt" at an elderly lady is seen as a term of endearment in Uruguay.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 10, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Haters gonna hate.


Bitters(Closet mancs one and all) gonna be bitter.
Manc scum gonna be like yer hemorrhoids popping out from within their arseholes every now and then with their heads all swelling and spurting blood and shite all over the place.

There should be a cream for both of them


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 10, 2013)

NVP said:


> It's also important to point out that shouting "you old cunt" at an elderly lady is seen as a term of endearment in Uruguay.


I'm pretty certain (well according to twitter) that the phrase used by the elderly perpetrator of the unfortunate incident was “Más fuerte que cadenazo en los dientes” which translates to “Harder than a chain slap to the teeth”. As everyone knows Luis is very sensitive about his teeth and just reacted to the insult in an out of character loss of control kinda stylie.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2013)

I've the sense we're gonna lose this one.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've the sense we're gonna lose this one.


No chance. 4-3 to us, both sides down to 9 men, Rudolph stretchered off with a heat attack, Webb man of the match for them, Hendo to get a hat trick .


----------



## mack (Jan 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've the sense we're gonna lose this one.


 
It'll be interesting to see how far the new "system" has come since the home game, no Rooney and Suarez up against Vidic. I'll take a draw.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've the sense we're gonna lose this one.


 
No pasaran! cos we'll be doing all the passing and hopefully score a goal or two, as well.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've the sense we're gonna lose this one.


 
Shut it


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Shut it


Don't you pipe up Mr. Optimistic.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 11, 2013)

I really want us to start positive and attacking, United won't be expecting it, we will probably start with a cautious 442, but I want to see 433 with Sterling Sturage and Suarez up front.....


----------



## Dandred (Jan 11, 2013)

7-0 United


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 11, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> No chance. 4-3 to us, both sides down to 9 men, Rudolph stretchered off with a heat attack, Webb man of the match for them, *Hendo to get a hat trick* .


 
You disagree with The Verve clearly.


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The signing of Sahin is a major coup for the club and for BR personally. It not only shows that the club can still attract world class talent but that Rodgers style and philosophy is one that is attractive to highly technical players exactly of the type needed. I think it's a great signing and hope a centre forward might yet appear before the end of the month.


 
Bumped because Sahin has jumped ship to Dortmund.


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 11, 2013)

agricola said:


> Bumped because Sahin has jumped ship to Dortmund.


 
Can’t be arsed to check – was he another player, on signing came out with the “Liverpool are a massive club”, “great honour to sign for them”, “hope to repay the manager’s faith in me” blah blah blah bollocks a la Cole and Sturridge?


----------



## agricola (Jan 11, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Can’t be arsed to check – was he another player, on signing came out with the “Liverpool are a massive club”, “great honour to sign for them”, “hope to repay the manager’s faith in me” blah blah blah bollocks a la Cole and Sturridge?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19364375
Do you even have to ask?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Bitters(Closet mancs one and all) gonna be bitter.
> Manc scum gonna be like yer hemorrhoids popping out from within their arseholes every now and then with their heads all swelling and spurting blood and shite all over the place.
> 
> There should be a cream for both of them


 
It's counselling they need, not cream.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 11, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's counselling they need, not cream.


 
Lol cream.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Lol cream.


Or these even


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 11, 2013)

I was thinking more, 10cc.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 11, 2013)

Sahin wasn't wanted by LFC nor by Madrid. Sid Lowe was asking on Twitter why that was and hinting at possible injury or personal issues.

Do you any of you Kopite gobshites listen to the Anfield Wrap?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2013)

That's Howard Webb told then.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Deareg (Jan 11, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Still the most 2012/13 posts in the footy forum.
> No such thing as bad publicity eh?


If you can keep it up till the end of the season maybe Editor will you give you a trophy to put in the trophy cabinet at Anfield.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 12, 2013)

Deareg said:


> If you can keep it up till the end of the season maybe Editor will you give you a trophy to put in the trophy cabinet at Anfield.


Is that where you lot got yours from last season?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2013)

Deareg said:


> If you can keep it up till the end of the season maybe Editor will you give you a trophy to put in the trophy cabinet at Anfield.


 
Not just a trophy, but medals for the top 11 most prolific posters on this thread. Hopefully there'll be one or two Liverpool fans amongst them.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 12, 2013)

agricola said:


> Bumped because Sahin has jumped ship to Dortmund.



So it didn't work for him at Liverpool. Are you seriously suggesting he isn't a top quality player or that we didn't beat a host of other top clubs to sign him?


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> So it didn't work for him at Liverpool. Are you seriously suggesting he isn't a top quality player or that we didn't beat a host of other top clubs to sign him?


 


Also its not really that "it didnt work for him at Liverpool", is it?   Was he ever played in his best position?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 12, 2013)

> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson says Luis Suarez is "laden with controversy" ahead of Sunday's meeting with Liverpool.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20991140


Fergie's spouting his usual pantomime shite.


> "I never saw the game last Sunday, so it is difficult to say whether it was a deliberate handball," said Ferguson.


As if he hasn't seen that goal yet




> "You will always support your own player, I don't think that is surprising from Brendan.
> "I have done it myself. It is just part of your loyalty to the player and protection for them too.
> "I hope we don't suffer from some of the decisions that have gone his way in terms of that. We want it to be a good game on Sunday.
> *"Over the years, the Liverpool-Manchester United games have been relatively free of controversy -* nothing really sensational in terms of decisions that marred the game, and that is good."


 
What a lying cock

I so hope Suarez winds the cunt up on Sunday


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 12, 2013)

agricola said:


> Also its not really that "it didnt work for him at Liverpool", is it?   Was he ever played in his best position?



Possibly not, there was always a question about his fitness too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2013)

agricola said:


> Also its not really that "it didnt work for him at Liverpool", is it? Was he ever played in his best position?


Yes he was. A loan signing that didn't work out. I can't see what you're getting worked up over.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 12, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yes he was. A loan signing that didn't work out. I can't see what you're getting worked up over.


It doesn't take much for them to spank their little monkeys really does it?  I imagine there was much gushing when Sammy Lee tripped over a curb in Bolton this morning and dropped his paper


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2013)

Good Article from Nev

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...uarez-nasty-little-player-youd-want-team.html


----------



## Balbi (Jan 13, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Good Article from Nev
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...uarez-nasty-little-player-youd-want-team.html



[obligatory pro-neville comment tinted with surprise]


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2013)

Not long till kick off. Hope it's a cracking game, unmarred by controversy. William Hill offering 200-1 against.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Good Article from Nev
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...uarez-nasty-little-player-youd-want-team.html


 
I thought I'd never ever say this but I think he actually talks a lot more sense than the majority of the so called "open minded" rabble on here.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I thought I'd never ever say this but I think he actually talks a lot more sense than the majority of the so called "open minded" rabble on here.


 
Has anyone on here ever denied he's a fantastic football player? Those straw men will be useful for you over the coming cold snap.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Hendo to get a hat trick .


 
He's been dropped hasn't he?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Has anyone on here ever denied he's a fantastic football player? Those straw men will be useful for you over the coming cold snap.


 
Gary Neville talks more sense than Fedayn get over it!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Gary Neville talks more sense than Fedayn get over it!


This post shows just how much shite you talk.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Gary Neville talks more sense than Fedayn get over it!


 
I think you missed the point....


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2013)

Deareg said:


> This post shows just how much shite you talk.


 
I'm off to cry now.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I'm off to cry now.


Getting your practise in?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2013)

Listening today. Hopefully a couple of good games in store today. 

Going for a 1-1 draw MUFC vs LFC
Arsenal to beat Man City by 2 goals


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2013)

Bugger


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2013)

Ouch. Could see that one coming. Utd far more dangerous in the last third of the pitch.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2013)

We just haven't showed up (yet).


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2013)

Hardly heard Suarez mentioned yet. Is he having a quiet game or are they shutting him down?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2013)

Completely outplayed in that first half. Lucky to be just 1-0 down. Time for Hot Chocolate?


----------



## Dandred (Jan 13, 2013)

Not the best of halves, no one played well. We look like we've just woken up......

Wonder what Rodgers will change at HT?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2013)

Some sloppy passing in particular by Joe Allen, we've not been at the races at all.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 13, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Some sloppy passing in particular by Joe Allen, we've not been at the races at all.


 
That's what Townsend just said


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2013)

Dandred said:


> That's what Townsend just said


 
Stating the obvious man!


----------



## Dandred (Jan 13, 2013)

Sturage for Lukas...


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2013)

Joe Allen is useless!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2013)

We're predictably shit I see.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2013)

Uh oh.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> We're predictably shit I see.


The players are playing like they never expected us to win.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> The players are playing like they never expected us to win.


It's not like these matches are any good anyway.

STURRIDGE!

I'll be damned.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 13, 2013)

We seem to be creating more chances for United than they are creating themselves!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2013)

And now we've showed up, probably too late.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2013)

Still gonna lose. Positive vibes around the Sturridge/Suarez partnership tho.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2013)

Why didn't Vidic own up that he put the ball out for a corner?. Cheat.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 13, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why didn't Vidic own up that he put the ball out for a corner?. Cheat.


Do many professional footballers?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> We're predictably shit I see.


I thought that you lot were as good or possibly better in the second half.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2013)

Deareg said:


> I thought that you lot were as good or possibly better in the second half.


Did pick up a lot in the second half, it helped to get Allen and Sterling off, they've both gone off the boil in the last couple months. Sturridge is looking good 

You lot did what you do best tho, play a mediocre game of football and still come out on top. You'll have the league no problem this year.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2013)

Not enough shots on target and thoroughly outplayed for the first hour. Still, gave them a few nervy minutes towards the end. And Sturridge is looking good. Still a way off Utd though.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Did pick up a lot in the second half, it helped to get Allen and Sterling off, they've both gone off the boil in the last couple months. Sturridge is looking good
> 
> You lot did what you do best tho, play a mediocre game of football and still come out on top. You'll have the league no problem this year.


We keep making life difficult for ourselves, it is going to catch up with us in the end, I know Sturridge took his goal well but it was 3 mistakes by United players that let him in for it.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2013)

Deareg said:


> We keep making life difficult for ourselves, it is going to catch up with us in the end, I know Sturridge took his goal well but it was 3 mistakes by United players that let him in for it.


What did the commentator say, 2nd worst defensive record in the PL for Man U? And still you're pretty much out of sight. Been a poor competition this year at the top.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not enough shots on target and thoroughly outplayed for the first hour. Still, gave them a few nervy minutes towards the end. And Sturridge is looking good. Still a way off Utd though.


I thought it was all us in the first but you lot picked your game up really well for large parts of the second.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What did the commentator say, 2nd worst defensive record in the PL for Man U? And still you're pretty much out of sight. Been a poor competition this year at the top.


Yeah, have to agree with that but wont care come the end of the season if we are still top.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Yeah, have to agree with that but wont care come the end of the season if we are still top.


Nor should you. Winning ugly is still winning.


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2013)

Good match. I thought we were going to get hammered when we were two down but Sturridge's goal reinvigorated things. Gave them a good game second half - possession was 70/30 to us at one point. I hope we're seeing the beginnings of a good striking partnership between Sturridge and Suarez. I feel quite optimistic considering we lost.

Man U still win even when they're having a bad day though and you win leagues like that. Van Persie's goal was a beaut. He only has to do that once a match and they're laughing.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not _*too*_ upset about this as I thought we might get a real arse-kicking today. Like NVP said it looked like we were going to a real spanking mancing at one point but the improvement in the last half-hour offers some glimmers of hope.

22 years of glimmers of hope. How many glimmers are in a title? Another 10 or so and surely we'll have enough for a league.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 13, 2013)

Odd game. We didn't turn up at all first half. Second half they looked very shaky and were holding on at times. We could have nicked a point easily after looking totally passive in the first half


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> 22 years of glimmers of hope. How many glimmers are in a title? Another 10 or so and surely we'll have enough for a league.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2013)

Sturridge has done himself no harm both in moving and in his first two games.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 14, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> He's been dropped hasn't he?


I know where I'd like to drop him from. 

"Hey Jordy do you fancy a trip to Paris with us next weekend? We're having a meal at the top of the Eiffel Tower"


----------



## mack (Jan 14, 2013)

First half we were dire, giving the ball away, missing tackles, should have started with 4-3-3 and attacked United, did we even have a shot on target in the 1st half?

Lucas is still off the pace, Allen was neither defensive or offensive, Henderson should have come on earlier or started, Downing did nothing all game again, and Gerrard looked old shuffling around the middle of the park being bypassed by every Utd attack.

2nd half was much better and at least we tackled a bit more but even then Utd seemed to have enough to just keep us out.


----------



## agricola (Jan 14, 2013)

Poor Suso.  Poor Twitter.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 17, 2013)

Suarez has admitted that he does dive, fair play to him for that at least, he has helped to make Rodgers look like a bit of a dick though.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2013)

Luis Suárez faces sanctions from Liverpool after admitting diving

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jan/17/luis-suarez-liverpool-admitting-diving

"Rodgers said Suárez had expressed "unacceptable" views, and the situation would be "dealt with internally…"

So he's not being disciplined for being a cheating bastard but for being naive enough to admit it. Which it's 'unacceptable' to do. Classic.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 17, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Suarez has admitted that he does dive, fair play to him for that at least, he has helped to make Rodgers look like a bit of a dick though.


 
Whoops.....


----------



## Favelado (Jan 17, 2013)

Suárez will leave at the end of the season I reckon. Not necessarily because of this or any of the other individual "scandals" around him. I just think Madrid or whoever will come in with a bid and he'll decide he wants to leave.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

At least he's got the balls to admit that the game's become like this. I wonder what SAF would do if Ashley Young had said the same.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Suárez will leave at the end of the season I reckon. Not necessarily because of this or any of the other individual "scandals" around him. I just think Madrid or whoever will come in with a bid and he'll decide he wants to leave.


 
Hmmmm, can see where you're coming from, but I think he'll stay for another season or two.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> At least he's got the balls to admit that the game's become like this. I wonder what SAF would do if Ashley Young had said the same.


 
Maybe he'd react with dignity like Moyes did when asked about Neville's dive. He said it was stupid and everyone moved on.

Rather than fining Neville for daring to admit it.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 17, 2013)

On Football Manager 2013 Suárez is the biggest cheat in the history of the world.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Maybe he'd react with dignity like Moyes did when asked about Neville's dive. He said it was stupid and everyone moved on.
> 
> Rather than fining Neville for daring to admit it.


Maybe, but I doubt it. If it's one thing SAF does it's sticking up for his players. Remember last season when Young was diving left right and centre?



> It must be bad when Sir Alex Ferguson admits a Manchester United player "played for" a penalty, "overdid" the tumble to the floor and made it look "dramatic". Ferguson rarely criticises one of his own in public but he would have left himself open to accusations of defending the indefensible if he came to any other conclusion after watching Ashley Young's theatrical dive against Aston Villa.
> The United manager was wrong, though, when he said later in an interview with MUTV, "*it is not an habitual thing with him"*.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/apr/16/ashley-young-dive


----------



## mack (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a feeling Favelado might be right,  a £40+ million bid from Madrid will probably see him gone, I wouldn't blame him tbh, he's a world class player that deserves a bigger stage than what we can offer right now. Anyway big Andy will come back soon, him and Sturridge up front will be great


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Maybe he'd react with dignity like Moyes did when asked about Neville's dive. He said it was stupid and everyone moved on.
> 
> Rather than fining Neville for daring to admit it.


Shame he didn't show dignity when Andy Johnson was doing it every week.

"Andrew Johnson is a really good player and if he'd done it for England you'd all be wanting a penalty kick decision,"


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2013)

Blimey you've been digging around. 

One of the benefits of having a manager for more than 5 minutes I suppose. He gets chance to mature and learn how to handle players, media etc with a bit of class.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 17, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Shame he didn't show dignity when Andy Johnson was doing it every week.
> 
> "Andrew Johnson is a really good player and if he'd done it for England you'd all be wanting a penalty kick decision,"


 
He makes a very good point though, it's exactly what commentators/journos would want if it was for England.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> He makes a very good point though, it's exactly what commentators/journos would want if it was for England.


When Michael Owen did it vs Argentina there was nothing.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 17, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> When Michael Owen did it vs Argentina there was nothing.


 
I agree, the commentators said fuck all when an England player dived.... When a club player dives however....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd wet myself if we get Philippe Coutinho.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'd wet myself if we get Philippe Coutinho.


 
Who?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2013)

Young Brazilian guy from Inter. We've had a bid rejected.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Young Brazilian guy from Inter. We've had a bid rejected.


 
Get Lucas to sweettalk him.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 19, 2013)

We need a defensive midfielder that would be more of a concern, Lucas has been off the pace and when he's not there we have no one who's very good at it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 19, 2013)

Is Rodgers a poor mans Wenger in his relentless pursuit of unproven but talented young men?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 19, 2013)

YNWA LFC 4EVER


----------



## Dandred (Jan 19, 2013)

Best game I've seen in ages!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2013)

Good stuff. Now, let's try and beat a team in the top half of the table.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 19, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good stuff. Now, let's try and beat a team in the top half of the table.


 
Wait till next year, like I said quite a while ago, I don't care where we finish this season, what we build now is our goal.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Wait till next year, like I said quite a while ago, I don't care where we finish this season, what we build now is our goal.


 
Really? We're six points off fourth place with 15 matches to play. Some good results against teams like Spurs, Everton and Arsenal would really give us a boost. Plenty to play for this year.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 19, 2013)

Sturridge is doing really well so far gives us a lot more options.  If he stays hungry we could go very far.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Sturridge is doing really well so far gives us a lot more options. If he stays hungry we could go very far.


First player since the godlike Ray Kennedy to score in each of his first three games. If he is a quarter of the player Ray was, he'll be alright.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2013)

SAS


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> First player since the godlike Ray Kennedy to score in each of his first three games. If he is a quarter of the player Ray was, he'll be alright.


 
Those were the days.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 20, 2013)

Pretty ordinary game. Even the old codgers in the Anny Rd were smiling yesterday


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2013)

Enjoyed that a lot. The link-up play between Sturridge and Suarez looks intuitive. They've only had three games together but seem to read each other really well.


----------



## mack (Jan 20, 2013)

They're both very flicky tricky types, when it works it's great to watch.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

Oldham are up 2-1, hopefully there'll be a response from LFC. Both teams looking shaky at the back, definitely more goals in this match. Sterling not looking as sharp as usual, Henderson isn't bossing the midfield. Good to see Robinson back at LB and Wisdom at RB. Average age of outfield players just over 22 years apparently.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2013)

3-1


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

Borini misses a sitter, then Oldham only go and score 3-1. Cup madness. Sterling and Allen off I hope.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 27, 2013)

Doesn't help that the officlals seem to be favouring the home team.  Second goal should never had stood.  Coates is just awful, not cut out for the rough stuff.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Doesn't help that the officlals seem to be favouring the home team. Second goal should never had stood. Coates is just awful, not cut out for the rough stuff.


Probably a foul on Sturridge, but Oldham have played with more heart and daring, they deserve to be ahead.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 27, 2013)

Come on!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd take 3-3, would probably do Oldham's finances a world of good to get a rematch too.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 27, 2013)

Look at those guys delaying our momentum FFS!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

As the commentator said, it's been a proper old-skool match of footie, plenty of banging tackles and big lumps being kicked. Pretty entertaining for the neutrals as well I'd say.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 27, 2013)

Sturridge hasn't been on anyone's wavelength today has he?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Sturridge hasn't been on anyone's wavelength today has he?


Thought he looked sharp in the first half, but both he and Suarez have gone off the boil in the 2nd half.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 27, 2013)

Helluva shot from Gerard. Did Robinson tell Suarez to fuck off when Suarez berated him for shooting not crossing?


----------



## agricola (Jan 27, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Helluva shot from Gerard. Did Robinson tell Suarez to fuck off when Suarez berated him for shooting not crossing?


 
Yes.  I did laugh.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 27, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Helluva shot from Gerard. Did Robinson tell Suarez to fuck off when Suarez berated him for shooting not crossing?


 
Yes. Cracking cup tie. Think Oldham deserve to win this one. The karma of the FA cup.


----------



## agricola (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2013)

We're concentrating on the league


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

agricola said:


> Yes. I did laugh.


Me too, he deserved the bollocking tho. Oldham through, good luck to them.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 27, 2013)

Bah, more ammunition for Rodgers' eventual sacking.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

Some fucking fan you are.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 27, 2013)

Fan of the club not the manager.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 27, 2013)

Chuckle chuckle


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Fan of the club not the manager.


You don't get it at all do you.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

And Oldham draw Everton.  I'm delighted for them, weirdly. Oldham that is.


----------



## agricola (Jan 27, 2013)

Oldham vs Everton in the next round


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

agricola said:


> Oldham vs Everton in the next round


Shame Oldham won't have that young lad whatsisface from Man City.


----------



## agricola (Jan 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Shame Oldham won't have that young lad whatsisface from Man City.


 
Wabara?  They probably wont need him, Baxter will no doubt discover his shooting boots.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2013)

agricola said:


> Wabara? They probably wont need him, Baxter will no doubt discover his shooting boots.


Baxter's the ex-Toffee?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> And Oldham draw Everton.  I'm delighted for them, weirdly. Oldham that is.


 
Hmm. Wonder who to support in that one. Come on Oldham.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2013)

Jones and Robinson were poor today, actually a lot of the team were poor. We deserved to go out.


----------



## Voley (Jan 27, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Jones and Robinson were poor today, actually a lot of the team were poor. We deserved to go out.



Yeah, I agree. Oldham deserved to win that. Proper old cup battle and they did it better than us.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2013)

Hate it if its your team that gets the elbow but the fa cup is a great competition. We drew away at brentford and I was relieved ,spurs, norwich, QPR ,villa and one Liverpool go out to teams in lower divisions.barmy but at the same time brilliant.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 27, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Hate it if its your team that gets the elbow but the fa cup is a great competition. We drew away at brentford and I was relieved ,spurs, norwich, QPR ,villa and one Liverpool go out to teams in lower divisions.barmy but at the same time brilliant.


 
Brilliant indeed.... what I love about the FA Cup is the minnows putting up a fight right up to the end! Great effort by Liverpool


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 28, 2013)

God move by Brendan getting us out of the cup competitions early. Now we can focus on dominatiung the prem


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anybody know if Paul Scholes was in the crowd?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 28, 2013)

We lost because we don't have battlers in the midfield like a Yaya Toure or Mohammed Diame who can win the ball and not be bullied off it like Allen tends to be. It's all very well trying to replicate Barcelona but against teams who will fight tooth and nail for everything and won't give your midfield a second some good old fashioned steel wouldn't go amiss. And we're about to sign another spice boy (Coutinho).   Case in point look at the "invicibles" Arsenal side who played pretty footy but also had Viera and Petit to boss the midfield.  

Fair play to Oldham they wanted it a lot more and it showed.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 29, 2013)

Brendan Rodgers motivational speaker, blame others not yourself!


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 29, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Brendan Rodgers motivational speaker, blame others not yourself!


 
turns out it's his own name in that wee envelope.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> turns out it's his own name in that wee envelope.


Not having a dig, but did you not find that cheesy? Fergie used that 20 years ago and possibly others before him.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 29, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> We lost because we don't have battlers in the midfield like a Yaya Toure or Mohammed Diame who can win the ball and not be bullied off it like Allen tends to be. It's all very well trying to replicate Barcelona but against teams who will fight tooth and nail for everything and won't give your midfield a second some good old fashioned steel wouldn't go amiss. And we're about to sign another spice boy (Coutinho).  Case in point look at the "invicibles" Arsenal side who played pretty footy but also had Viera and Petit to boss the midfield.
> 
> Fair play to Oldham they wanted it a lot more and it showed.


 
Replicate Barcelona  Bless.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 29, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Not having a dig, but did you not find that cheesy? Fergie used that 20 years ago and possibly others before him.


 
should have kept the gimmick within the confines of the dressing room. he was always setting himself for a fall with that wee motivational stunt. And I like Rodgers.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> should have kept the gimmick within the confines of the dressing room. he was always setting himself for a fall with that wee motivational stunt. And I like Rodgers.


I just thought that players who had been around a while, especially the likes of Gerard would have seen right through it, maybe I am just being picky.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 30, 2013)

Chance to draw level on points with the Gooners today, will Rodgers finally get a win against a team in the top 7?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't see us winning against Arsenal tonight...


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 30, 2013)

a bit more optimism......


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 30, 2013)

Whilst not wishing to tempt fate, Sturridge may well be one of the best buys Rodgers has made so far in his managerial career


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 30, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> a bit more optimism......


Arsenal are great going forward.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 30, 2013)

Btw, good banner from the RS tonight.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 30, 2013)

Ohh we're looking good so far. Sit back let them come then hit them on the counter.. We've had enough chances in particular Agger with two headers.


----------



## mack (Jan 30, 2013)

Good game so far, really should have taken those chances.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 30, 2013)

Henderson!    He's looking better and better recently.


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2013)

This could end up four or five nil, Arsenal are a joke.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 30, 2013)

It got interesting.....


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2013)

Cracking game this. 
You get the feeling that if Liverpool bought Leighton James they could challenge for the top four next season


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 30, 2013)

Good game, we should have taken our chances in the first half and they came back well. Probably a fair result.


----------



## mack (Jan 30, 2013)

Good game but very pissed that we couldn't defend the lead for very long. Flippin Gerrard was a total liability for most of the second half, don't know why Rogers did make use of the two available subs.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2013)

agricola said:


> This could end up four or five nil, Arsenal are a joke.


 
After Dandred's crown?


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> After Dandred's crown?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2013)

agricola said:


>


 
My fellow Amurcans. Liverpool will win the Champion's Leg next year.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 31, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Cracking game this.
> You get the feeling that if Liverpool bought Leighton James they could challenge for the top four next season


 
typo?


----------



## Mungy (Jan 31, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leighton_James

he's almost 60 now, might still be up for it though


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2013)

On Sturridge, didn't have his best game but he held the ball up well and is strong and hard to knock off the ball.  But he didn't close down their defenders in the second half.  Games like that are crying out for a Dirk Kuyt just to not give their defence a moments peace.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mungy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leighton_James
> 
> he's almost 60 now, might still be up for it though


 

maybe 39step meant James as the next Liverpool manager. He left his last managerial position last year at Haverfordwest County A.F.C., so there'll be no messy compensation business for the Liverpool board to tangle with.


----------



## moody (Feb 2, 2013)

still don't understand why they sold Dirk Kuyt


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 2, 2013)

moody said:


> still don't understand why they sold Dirk Kuyt


 
I can't understand their transfer policy much at all over the past 5 years....the selling of kuyt is eclipsed by some of the dreadful signings ...still hope you do us a favour on Sun, maybe play 90 mins as you played the first 30 against the arse....we shall see though assuming we beat Fulham have a feeling City may well drops points


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> I can't understand their transfer policy much at all over the past 5 years....the selling of kuyt is eclipsed by some of the dreadful signings ...still hope you do us a favour on Sun, maybe play 90 mins as you played the first 30 against the arse....we shall see though assuming we beat Fulham have a feeling City may well drops points


 
The joy of beating City would be seriously dampened by the thought of helping you lot to the title.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 2, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> The joy of beating City would be seriously dampened by the thought of helping you lot to the title.


Win win for us!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 2, 2013)

moody said:


> still don't understand why they sold Dirk Kuyt


He left, wanted to move on.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 2, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


>


wtf are you doing posting bs players in this thread?.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 2, 2013)

Mungy said:


>


 
So when he retired from footy he formed..


----------



## jelavicroad (Feb 2, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> wtf are you doing posting bs players in this thread?.


 sorry wrong thread thought this was the thread for top 4 contenders


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 3, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> sorry wrong thread thought this was the thread for top 4 contenders


It is.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 3, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> It is.


 
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

edit, that was Fed posting obv


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2013)

Haha, what a numpty that Dzeko. Cracking goal from Sturridge.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Haha, what a numpty that Dzeko. Cracking goal from Sturridge.


yep, 1-1 to Eden Dzeko


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2013)

Shame Zaba didn't put that in the net  We're looking good, Man City not so much. Could we actually win this?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Shame Zaba didn't put that in the net  We're looking good, Man City not so much. Could we actually win this?


 
City have got to go for the win. Mind you, so have we. Hope we have a better second half than we did on Wednesday.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2013)

Captain Fantastic!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 3, 2013)

Stevie G special. Get in!!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 3, 2013)

Reina, you twat.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 3, 2013)

oh dear!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2013)

The fucking fuck


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2013)

my word


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 3, 2013)

not to take away from Gerrard's goal though, that boy is roy of the rovers, fucking fantastic.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> not to take away from Gerrard's goal though, that boy is roy of the rovers, fucking fantastic.


Aguero? Definitely one of my favourite EPL players.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Aguero? Definitely one of my favourite EPL players.


Yeah, great finish! Not quite Marco Van Basten, but on the turn at a tight angle...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 3, 2013)

Two draws from two games we should have won. Story of our season really. Still, looking better than we did back in the dark days of last year.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2013)

Bah. Should've won that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 3, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Reina, you twat.


It was a special finish though.

We played well for long parts of that match and should really have come away with more.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 3, 2013)

Great match that. That'll have the blue and white shite and resident manure scum, who incidentally seem to spend more time in here than on their own threads lately, rubbing their two brain cells together to come up with something more than "Reina no brainer" 

Good team performance from us. Gerrard's goal was sublime as was Aguero's


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 3, 2013)

City fans applauding the Scousers "against modern football " banner. Jesus they are thick .


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 3, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> typo?


 
jesus , yes.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 3, 2013)

Marvellous the same united supporters in the pub who take the piss out of Liverpool, come out with loads of abuse about Hillsborough when its them versus Liverpool, spent all season calling Suarez a racist were cheering on Liverpool and celebrating when they scored. hypocrites.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 3, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> City fans applauding the Scousers "against modern football " banner. Jesus they are thick .


 


The39thStep said:


> the same united supporters in the pub who take the piss out of Liverpool, come out with loads of abuse about Hillsborough when its them versus Liverpool, spent all season calling Suarez a racist were cheering on Liverpool and celebrating when they scored.


 
Seems most of Manchester was applauding Liverpool today. Strange days indeed.


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2013)

Good game, that. I've been pleased with the last two games against tough opposition. Only drew both games but at least we're looking a threat up front without having to rely on Suarez all the time. I'm much more optimistic than I was this time last year.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 4, 2013)

Time to ship Reina out to the funny farm.  Unlucky again but would we have been so close if we had Yaya for Kompany?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Time to ship Reina out to the funny farm. Unlucky again but would we have been so close if we had Yaya for Kompany?


No bleating about "Rodgers out"? Are you not feeling OK?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> No bleating about "Rodgers out"? Are you not feeling OK?


 
Sturridge was a good buy tbf.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Sturridge was a good buy tbf.


Go see a doctor, mate, you might have a neurological issue


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Go see a doctor, mate, you might have a neurological issue


 
I Still don't think he's the man for the job.  We done well in some tough away games but still can't beat a top 6 side.  Anyway there's no point repeating myself until we lose to Reading or someone low down the division.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 4, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I Still don't think he's the man for the job. We done well in some tough away games but still can't beat a top 6 side. Anyway there's no point repeating myself until we lose to Reading or someone low down the division.


 
Have the pool beaten a team in the top half this season?


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been impressed with the way Liverpool have played in the last two away games in the league.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I have been impressed with the way Liverpool have played in the last two away games in the league.


We've got to stop conceding when we're ahead - fix that and we're a top 4 team again. We're scoring plenty again, and it's not just Suarez anymore, but defensively we're still too fragile.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol, they tried to fix the match against us but we couldn't score enough goals.


----------



## mack (Feb 7, 2013)

True fucking old school legend..

http://www.lfconline.com/feat/ed11/carragher_retiring_782328/index.shtml

will definitely manage the club one day.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2013)

TBH having seen the way he defended set pieces, I am amazed he hasnt hung on for a bit longer.


----------



## mack (Feb 7, 2013)

I just had a thought.. one of the reasons he's announced it now is because Zenit have been sniffing around Skyrtl.. whose been dropped for the last couple of games, so maybe it's just to re-assure him.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2013)

No big surprise, and TBH as much as I love him, him retiring frees up a huge chunk of potential wage wedge for a new player in the summer.


----------



## agricola (Feb 8, 2013)

So next season's away and third kits, then?


----------



## Favelado (Feb 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> No big surprise, and TBH as much as I love him, him retiring frees up a huge chunk of potential wage wedge for a new player in the summer.


 
Yeah, a great player, a great servant and all the jumpers for goalposts stuff is true but that last contract was a joke. 

What was his final goal difference by the way? -4?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2013)

agricola said:


> So next season's away and third kits, then?


Have you bought them already?


----------



## Favelado (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm too old to buy a replica kit now. At 35 it's time to get over that I reclon. Just a club scarf or a plain red scarf does me.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.bsports.com/statsinsights/why-liverpool-is-fading-and-man-united-remains-king



> Possession certainly is not the reason, considering the Red Devils in the past six games hold possession on average just 50.65% of the time versus Liverpool’s 59.13% possession.  Liverpool even complete more passes in the attacking third, earn more corner kicks, and commit less fouls.  So what is it that pushes Manchester United to the top? Efficiency.
> 
> In the past six games, 33 of Manchester U’s past 59 shots have been on target, hitting the back of the net 25.42% of the time.  Liverpool only score on 16.13% of their shots.  Simply, when the chances arrive, the Red Devils convert these chances into goals.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

Great entertainment with little in the way of unnecessary controversy so far at Anfield. Agger should've scored, Downing had a rocket palmed away. West Brom doing well to soak up the pressure and come back down the wings.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you fucking joking me West Brom?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2013)

After we miss a pen too.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 11, 2013)

Seriously.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

We don't deserve to win if we can't put the ball in the net. Had plenty chances to kill this off. Disappointing.


----------



## agricola (Feb 11, 2013)

I suppose this means the title is Uniteds now.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 11, 2013)

agricola said:


> I suppose this means the title is Uniteds now.


 
A real fan would never say that.


----------



## mack (Feb 11, 2013)

Not much you can say about that performance, to many players had awful games, such a shame.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't recall West Brom having a shot until they scored


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Don't recall West Brom having a shot until they scored


They had a couple decent chances (a couple crosses into empty but scoring range space IYSWIM) before that, but no, not many shots at all. Thought Lukaku looked fierce for his goal, could become a new Drogba-type striker.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2013)

Too busy thinking about the last 16 of the Europa League.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2013)

Lukakuuu.


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2013)

I forgot this was on, mercifully.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 12, 2013)

next year????

wonder if the pool will beat a team in the top half this season


----------



## Favelado (Feb 12, 2013)

Next year, every year.

This Is Anfield.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 12, 2013)

Top 4 
Top 6
Top 8
Top 10


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Top 4
> Top 6
> Top 8
> Top 10


 
Top 12 if we're lucky.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2013)

Top 8


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Top 8


top 20, i think you'll find


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> top 20, i think you'll find



Well. The odds on that are not great


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2013)

If Mourinho wants a serious challenge he should sign for us!


----------



## LiamO (Feb 12, 2013)

Keep the faith Scousers... keep the faith!


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 14, 2013)

Diabolical.


----------



## Voley (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow. We're really hitting form when it counts this season.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 14, 2013)

No away goal either. A 2-1 defeat would've been fine but that's us stuffed.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

I see we're back to being shit.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2013)

Tough tie ,very good home record and Russian clubs in period of ascendancy. Pity you didn't get the away goal but you could if you play like you did at times during the arsenal and city games get it to extra time and win.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I see we're back to being shit.


Swansea is a big game now, we're on a worrying run.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 14, 2013)

Chin up! At least it wasn't West Brom.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2013)

Rumours of fans getting aggro as well.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rumours of fans getting aggro as well.


Which ones?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Which ones?


Ours?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Ours?


don't ask me!

e2a - rawk stories sound like Napoli all over.


----------



## agricola (Feb 14, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rumours of fans getting aggro as well.


 
There was at least one banner in the home end that looked like it had been nicked.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 15, 2013)

We miss Sturridge, we play significantly shitter without him it seems. Suarez missed a few chances. I don't think we're good enough to beat Zenit either in the return on aggregate.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 17, 2013)

Michu on the bench and "resting" 7 other first teamers, that's how shit we've become because Swansea don't think they need them to beat us.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

I forgot the game was on today, may hunt for a stream...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Can't find a stream, anyone got one?

Swansea are 13/2 for the win, seems pretty good odds to me


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 17, 2013)

We've had a few chances, dominating as usual.  Waiting for the sucker punch...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> We've had a few chances, dominating as usual. Waiting for the sucker punch...


 
Found a good(ish) stream and LFC are all over the Swansea. 

Was that a penalty? only just caught the end of the replays.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes I think it was.  Should be about 4-0 up!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Can't find a stream, anyone got one?
> 
> Swansea are 13/2 for the win, seems pretty good odds to me


 
http://www.fantasypremierleaguetips.net/

I'm watching in Korea and that stream is great


----------



## Dandred (Feb 17, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Yes I think it was. Should be about 4-0 up!


 
Think it was? That was a penalty x100


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I don't know what to expect any more.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Well I don't know what to expect any more.


 
Zenit to beat us 3-0 at home.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2013)

Probably


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

The loop continues. 

Will probably lose at Wigan despite having 60% + possession and 3x the shots on goal


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 17, 2013)

Coutinho played pretty well.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> Coutinho played pretty well.



This is a positive


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 17, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Coutinho played pretty well.


Scored on his debut, looked good too.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 18, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Coutinho played pretty well.


 
He has lots of potential. Particularly for mispronouncing his name.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2013)

Is the game being shown? Or on the radio anywhere tomorrow?


----------



## Voley (Feb 20, 2013)

Unlikely, I would've thought.


----------



## mack (Feb 20, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is the game being shown? Or on the radio anywhere tomorrow?


 
Live on ITV1


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 20, 2013)

Some good news at last!  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...tina-want-Liverpool-striker-Fabio-Borini.html
Guy can't hit a barn door from 3 yards out, 12m well spent.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2013)

Carragher!


----------



## magneze (Feb 21, 2013)

Wahey.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 21, 2013)

Carragher can't play a high line


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2013)

2-1!  Come on!!!


----------



## magneze (Feb 21, 2013)

Game on.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 21, 2013)

I fuckin hate these nights


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2013)

Holy shit what a free kick! One more our way one more! 

I am worried that if we get the fourth we will sit back and invite them to attack with half an hour remaining.


----------



## magneze (Feb 21, 2013)

Amazeballs!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 21, 2013)

What a goal by Suarez!. One more.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 21, 2013)

5-3


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2013)

Why doesn't Assaidi get more games?  He ghosts past players like they don't exist.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 21, 2013)

Why, after more than proving his undoubted football ability does Suarez do that, ie stand on the players calf?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2013)

Brave effort but not enough.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 21, 2013)

Cracking game. Proper European show. Will Suarez want more of that next season? Won't be with Liverpool if he does.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 21, 2013)

Left ourselves too much to do.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2013)

Nothing to play for now but that Thursday cup spot.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 21, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Why, after more than proving his undoubted football ability does Suarez do that, ie stand on the players calf?









Sometimes it gets ugly.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 21, 2013)

At least now we can concentrate on getting sixth place.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 21, 2013)

Sad way for Carra to end his European football career.


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2013)

Magnificent effort to fuck all effect. 

It's just like watching Tranmere.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 22, 2013)

Season over in Feb, well done the pool


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't count your chickens yet, don't have the distraction of the Europless and playing well with Sturridge giving us some muscle up front, who knows where we will finish.


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2013)

Andy Townsend on seeing Suarez tread on a defender's back: "That's where he lets himself down."

Yes, Andy, of course it is. He's never done anything else that could ever be viewed as bad.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 26, 2013)

UEFA is not opening an investigation into Suarez' stamp on the Zenith player.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> UEFA is not opening an investigation into Suarez' stamp on the Zenith player.


 
And rightly so, media making a big deal about nothing really.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> And rightly so, media making a big deal about nothing really.


 
This is true, I suppose its not really news that he has stamped on someone in a football match any more.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 27, 2013)

So Benitez is looking for a new job....


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 28, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> So Benitez is looking for a new job....


He's doing a great job for us until the end of the season according to reports


----------



## nastybobby (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi LFC fans. A bit of good news, you may or may not have been aware of this, there's been a campaign [Facebook mostly] to get Bernhard Ingham removed as a columnist for the Hebden Bridge Times [where he's originally from] because of the constant vile bullshit he spouted regarding Hillsborough.The paper said nothing for a few months, but have just announced that he'll no longer be writing his column! A small victory I know, but a victory no less.

I'm only a member of the Facebook group and a nearby resident, I'm not a LFC fan, I'm a Bradford City fan, but I'm from the same town as Tony Bland R.I.P. A relative helped nurse him and what happened to him has always stayed with me.

more info:
http://hebdenbridge.co.uk/news/2013/039.html


----------



## TruXta (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Mar 1, 2013)

Suárez will be off I'm sure of it. In fact, I've thought this would be his last season since August.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 2, 2013)

Didn't take long for that goal......


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2013)

Nor two! Coutinho is a delight to watch.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2013)

Three! Bit of luck, but who cares? No, why can't we do this to anyone in the upper half?


----------



## Dandred (Mar 2, 2013)

He is, when we got him I was quite surprised as we've not had good luck with slight players in the past but he is real quality, I though we should have got someone with more strength but I'm happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Three! Bit of luck, but who cares? No, why can't we do this to anyone in the upper half?


 
The way they are playing together at the moment I doubt anyone would want to leave.....


----------



## Dandred (Mar 2, 2013)

Reina is having a fantastic game.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Reina is having a fantastic game.


About time.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2013)

Not on the radio 

Blimey  three up at half time will do then


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2013)

jolly good quality streams are available


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2013)

Jolly good from Glen that. And another cracker from Suarez.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 2, 2013)

We're breaking out the old ones - Luis Garcia drinks Sangria, Hyypia - Big shout for Benitez and a F**k off Chelsea fc


----------



## Dandred (Mar 2, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> We're breaking out the old ones - Luis Garcia drinks Sangria, Hyypia - Big shout for Benitez and a F**k off Chelsea fc


 
Are you at the match?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 2, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Are you at the match?


No - stream


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2013)

Enjoyed that a lot. Coutinho was great.  I like the thought of him linking up with Suarez and Sturridge.

Will watch it again on MOTD tonight happy. Been a while since I've wanted to do that.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2013)

Good times  

Wigan are not a strong side but 5 against Swansea and then 4 past Wigan in consecutive PL games is good news. Getting close to Everton with a +10 goal difference is pleasing, and I hope for a dreary 0-0 North London derby today. 

What is more pleasing is to read the match stats. 50/50 possession and score 4 from 8 shots on goal. Much better than 60% possession and 0/1 goals from 20+ shots on goal. 

Lots of people telling me and the BBC radio phone in that Bale is the best striker in Europe right now. Suarez has 6 more goals + 4 more assists and has only made 4 more appearances. 

(lets not compare fouls and yellow cards though)


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

Bale isn't even top 3 in Europe right now. Ronaldo, Messi, Suarez and RVP are all better at their trade.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Bale isn't even top 3 in Europe right now. Ronaldo, Messi, Suarez and RVP are all better at their trade.


 
Yup... 

A good run of games does not put you in the same room as Messi/Ronaldo, let alone be compared. I would rather have Suarez or RVP versus Bale or Rooney in my squad.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Bale isn't even top 3 in Europe right now. Ronaldo, Messi, Suarez and RVP are all better at their trade.


 
Falcao too. If a player has an exceptional month it often automatically generates a "best in the world" debate in the age of these new-fangled computers and "information superhighways". In the olden days of a 5 minute round-up of foreign football once a week on Saint and Greavsie it took a year before people realised that "This Maradona who plays for that Barcelona in Italy or something" was any good.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Falcao too. If a player has an exceptional month it often automatically generates a "best in the world" debate in the age of these new-fangled computers and "information superhighways". In the olden days of a 5 minute round-up of foreign football once a week on Saint and Greavsie it took a year before people realised that "This Maradona who plays for that Barcelona in Italy or something" was any good.


Yeah, forgot about him.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking at the table. There's 10 games to go, 30 points to play for, we're at 42. What's a realistic aim? 60? 65? Last year the tally was a meagre 52.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Looking at the table. There's 10 games to go, 30 points to play for, we're at 42. What's a realistic aim? 60? 65? Last year the tally was a meagre 52.


 
Fourth place on 72 points. Suarez named as Player of the Season. Oh, realistic you said. Maybe fifth or sixth on 58 points.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

Suarez ending as player of the season is probably a lot more likely than 4th. I'd settle for top 6 and 60-62 points.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 5, 2013)

We have had most of our tough games, we have to play the Spuds, Everton and Chelsea at home and the rest of the teams sit beneath us. The pattern is that we can beat all the teams lower than us (except WBA) and can't beat any of the teams above us. I don't see why 24-26 points isn't realistic as we have been improving and thrashing teams we would have drawn last season.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 6, 2013)

Xabi Alonso's representatives in Manchester on Monday and Tuesday. Rumours he wants to return to UK. Liverpool probably can't afford him - City? Please don't go to United, Xabi.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Xabi Alonso's representatives in Manchester on Monday and Tuesday. Rumours he wants to return to UK. Liverpool probably can't afford him - City? Please don't go to United, Xabi.


Not to step all over a juicy rumour, but wasn't there another reason they might be in Manchester...?


----------



## Favelado (Mar 7, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Not to step all over a juicy rumour, but wasn't there another reason they might be in Manchester...?


 
I  genuinely don't know if you usually take your agent(s) or not to CL away games or not. I guess they might be there because they really like Affleck's Palace or something too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 7, 2013)

Neither do I.

However, I do know there have also been rumours about Ronaldo going back, and after Jose's post-match (job) interview I think it's much more fun to speculate that half of Madrid are jumping ship to Utd. That'd be a fun summer story


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Top ten PL 'named shirt sales this season 



> I 1/ van Persie - 25.4 per cent
> 2/ Gerrard - 8.2 per cent
> 3/ Rooney - 6 per cent
> 4/ Kagawa - 5.8 per cent
> ...



http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/gerrard-and-suarez-get-shirty


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

THFC to score first
LFC to win 2-1 
Might even have a quid on that. 

Good day of sport today with rugby and fa cup games


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm pessimistic.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm optimistic.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2013)

Verging on the Dandrelusional?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

Wish I could say I was realistic


----------



## Mungy (Mar 10, 2013)

i reckon the redshite will win this 3-1 as they move up a gear. i've been wrong before, mind


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2013)

In a Liverpool pub in Borough, called the Ruse.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

> Jones, Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Jose Enrique, Lucas, Gerrard, Downing, Suarez, Coutinho, Sturridge.


 
Reina out injured. Hope Carragher enjoys his 500th game and does not give too many away


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> THFC to score first
> LFC to win 2-1
> Might even have a quid on that.


 
Phew!!! I never made the bookies


----------



## TruXta (Mar 10, 2013)

Arse, should have held on until half time.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 10, 2013)

My pre-match prediction was 1-2. Hope I'm wrong. Still looks likely.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 10, 2013)

Fantastic win, Spurs played well and shackled our passing game and pressed us not giving us much space. We got a bit lucky with the Downing goal but once that went it it was all Liverpool. I suspect Spur's Thursday cup antics drained them near the end but who cares a win against a top 4 side and 6th in the league!


----------



## N_igma (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow what a game!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

Good win. Shame I could not watch it but that was a tough game won.


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2013)

Good weekend with Everton hitting excellent form, too.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 11, 2013)

Well played Liverpool. Our last loss was at Everton in December, not had a great time in your city this season!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 11, 2013)

Just watched the highlights and thought that Joe Allen was a master stroke from Rodgers. 

Contino is great to watch up until the moment he gets bashed off the ball by a burly Premier league defender. This happened with ever more regularity as the midfield turned into a battle ground.  Got to give it to Spurs to have the balls to play that high up the pitch and not concede.  Sturridge was non-existant.  I don't think he got the ball more than 5 times.

I've now watched every single minute of every Liverpool game they have played. The progress is undeniable, I love watching the way they try to play.  Its a great style and some of the football at times in the last 10 games has been truly brilliant.

My worry is that we should have been concentrating on getting someone to replace Gerrard about 5 years ago.  He's been world class again but he is approaching the end of his career.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2013)

Away to Southampton today. If recent form holds there is the possibility of another good win today, but we are still talking about LFC here  

Everton have a tough game against Man City and Arsenal are away to Swansea. Would guess one of those games could be a draw. Expect Arsenal will win but will likely be a low score. 

Could be 5th today (having played one more game admittedly) with a very good goal difference. 

#optimist


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 16, 2013)

So far it's been all Soton!  3 shots on to our 0!


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 16, 2013)

Joe Allen has been shocking, so many loose passes.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Away to Southampton today. If recent form holds there is the possibility of another good win today, but we are still talking about LFC here
> 
> Everton have a tough game against Man City and Arsenal are away to Swansea. Would guess one of those games could be a draw. Expect Arsenal will win but will likely be a low score.
> 
> ...


 

Dandred slaps you on the head......


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Dandred slaps you on the head......



Epic prediction fail


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2013)

Back to 6th then?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Back to 6th then?


 
Seventh, possibly eighth. Where we deserve to be after a game like that.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Seventh, possibly eighth. Where we deserve to be after a game like that.



Oh


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Oh


 
You and your optimism.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 16, 2013)

We were shit again!


----------



## agricola (Mar 16, 2013)

what a difference a week makes


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2013)

I really can't see Suarez sticking around after this season. Can we get £40 million for him?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 16, 2013)

Typical Liverpool then... Ffs.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 16, 2013)

agricola said:


> what a difference a week makes



Funny old game.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 16, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> I really can't see Suarez sticking around after this season. Can we get £40 million for him?


 
He'll probably say something daft in the press, saying he wants to go. Thus leaving us no leverage in negotiations.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 17, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> I really can't see Suarez sticking around after this season. Can we get £40 million for him?


 
Are you mad?  50m at the very least...


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2013)

Well that was fairly terrible all round. Business as usual then.


----------



## Mungy (Mar 17, 2013)

i hope he doesn't fuck off, he is a cracking player and a joy to watch when he is not being a prick.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 28, 2013)

It won't let me upload it but have you seen the Nelson Mandela in a Liverpool shirt photo? Genuine apparently.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 28, 2013)

Favelado said:


> It won't let me upload it but have you seen the Nelson Mandela in a Liverpool shirt photo? Genuine apparently.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 29, 2013)

Luis Suárez praised by Liverpool manager for his *'amazing appetite'*

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/29/luis-suarez-liverpool-brendan-rodgers?CMP=twt_gu*


----------



## TruXta (Mar 30, 2013)

*in before the cannibal quips*


----------



## big eejit (Mar 30, 2013)

Villa slip into bottom 3 despite good recent form. Home to Liverpool is a must win game for them. Predictions?


----------



## agricola (Mar 30, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Villa slip into bottom 3 despite good recent form. Home to Liverpool is a must win game for them. Predictions?


 
Villa 1 Shite 2, with Suarez to ruin football forever by some antics that lead to the second goal.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 31, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Predictions?


 
Suárez to leave at the end of the season and we'll never, ever win the league again.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 31, 2013)

We'll draw or lose this I think. Villa need it more than we do.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2013)

If Liverpool win today, they will become the first English side to have claimed 1,800 top flight victories

(nicked from Twitter ^)


----------



## Dandred (Mar 31, 2013)

We're playing pretty well and look more like scoring than Villa, we keep giving the ball away though, luckily Villa don't seem like they can be bothered..


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2013)

Bugger 

Sounds like Villa were more likely to score.


----------



## agricola (Mar 31, 2013)

agricola said:


> Villa 1 Shite 2, with Suarez to ruin football forever by some antics that lead to the second goal.


 
Who would have thought he would ever be actually fouled in the box?  Otherwise spot on, I am afraid.  Villa look doomed.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 31, 2013)

agricola said:


> Who would have thought he would ever be actually fouled in the box? Otherwise spot on, I am afraid. Villa look doomed.


After 1st half I thought we deserved nothing, but Villa are abject. What a way to give away three points.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 31, 2013)

Did anyone see Carroll's second goal yesterday?  Think David Platt versus Belgium, fantastic technique.


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Did anyone see Carroll's second goal yesterday? Think David Platt versus Belgium, fantastic technique.


 
Yeah.  I did.  I even put a gif of it on the West Ham thread.  If RVP had done that they would still be showing it on a loop on Sky.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2013)

5th is a tall order. 
4th is a very TALL order. 
6th is quite possible though. 

Not a really convincing win over a relegation side but a good win. One 'should win' game ,then home to Reading. Followed by Chelsea  and then should beat Newcastle. Hard to call though


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2013)

Lots of gossip about. 

Gerrard contract talks. Suarez (allegedly) saying he would consider moving to a team playing CL  rumours of Alonso returning and possibly approach for Lescott 

Maybe April fools day


----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah. I did. I even put a gif of it on the West Ham thread. If RVP had done that they would still be showing it on a loop on Sky.


Cracking goal, felt a wee twinge at seeing it, but I reckon he's better off at the Hammers.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 2, 2013)

Try the David Brent or Brendan Rodgers quiz http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/quiz/2013/apr/02/brendan-rodgers-david-brent-quotes-quiz


----------



## Mungy (Apr 2, 2013)

7/10


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2013)

Andy Carroll back at Anfield tomorrow. Wonder if he bears any grudges.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 6, 2013)

Well he's not playing obviously. In fact it looks like he may be going back to you.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 6, 2013)

For once I've a good feeling about a game. Probably means we'll lose or draw.


----------



## tommers (Apr 6, 2013)

We haven't won there for 50 years.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 6, 2013)

Rodgers has said he doesn't fit into his playing style and the team has been built around Suarez.  And when Suarez bails out he'll have to eat those words.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2013)

tommers said:


> We haven't won there for 50 years.


 
That sounds ominous.


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> That sounds ominous.


 
that's what they've said for the last 20.

it's our ultimate bogey ground.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 7, 2013)

tommers said:


> that's what they've said for the last 20.
> 
> it's our ultimate bogey ground.


 
Maybe t'is, maybe s'not. We've not done much in the first half.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 7, 2013)

That was pretty awful all around.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 7, 2013)

After watching Gerrard's shot from about 14 yards out get cleared off the line I don't think we are going to score.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2013)

Gerrard had (statistically at least) had a very good year. 

Disappointing 0-0 or Liverpool to scrape a goal?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 7, 2013)

0-0.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2013)

Into stoppage time. Everton winning as well so LFC are looking like 7th at best.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 7, 2013)

RUBBISH


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 9, 2013)

tommers said:


> Yeah. I did. I even put a gif of it on the West Ham thread. If RVP had done that they would still be showing it on a loop on Sky.


 
Ba's was better.


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2013)

edit:   to Shelvey as well for his reaction


----------



## Voley (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2013)

Fucking brilliant.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2013)

Sir John Madjeski

Utter fucking prick


----------



## Favelado (Apr 10, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Sir John Madjeski
> 
> Utter fucking prick


 
What?


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Sir John Madjeski
> 
> Utter fucking prick


 
A cretinous idea indeed.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 10, 2013)

agricola said:


> A cretinous idea indeed.


I can't believe anyone would be that fucking cretinous mate

Utter cunt



Favelado said:


> What?


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22078110


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2013)

Even a total arse like David Mellor recognises what an atrocious idea it is. When you're losing the argument to a fucking plank like him, it really is time to have a word with yourself.


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2013)

agricola said:


> edit:   to Shelvey as well for his reaction



Shelvey's a west Ham fan btw.  As the fake allardyce twitter said, after his late winner in the previous game, 'I'm sure I killed him in resident evil 4'


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 11, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Sir John Madjeski
> 
> Utter fucking prick


 
Indeed. Let's hope we put ten past them on Saturday.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Changes at Anfield? 

http://gerrard8fanpage.lockerdome.com/articles/107199649


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2013)

Should beat Reading easily, so that means we will either draw or lose.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2013)

Liverpool fans in high voice!

"we're all having a party, cos Maggie Thatcher's dead"


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2013)

More dire stuff from Liverpool. Very poor.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't shoot bloody pathetic.  Where's plan B launch it to Carroll? we would have won that.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Can't shoot bloody pathetic. Where's plan B launch it to Carroll? we would have won that.


 
Reading goalkeeper's value just shot up by about ten million.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 13, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Reading goalkeeper's value just shot up by about ten million.


 
Goalies only play well against us what was he doing the last 7 games which Reading lost?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2013)

Another BLAH game then  

LFC were not going anywhere but would have been nice to end the season with some wins. Maybe even finish above Everton  

64% possession and 26 shots on goal


----------



## Mungy (Apr 14, 2013)

liverpool are the reason sigames' football manager hasn't had the super-goalie or the poor finishing sorted out for the last 3 years. they justify the crap match experience by citing liverpool's performance in real life. sortitout


----------



## Favelado (Apr 15, 2013)

Justice For The 96. Rest in Peace and You'll Never Walk Alone.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 16, 2013)

At the Emirates tonight.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 16, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> At the Emirates tonight.


True Blues


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 16, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> At the Emirates tonight.


 
Nice one Everton. Go on and stuff the gooners.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 16, 2013)

3 big paper mills in the Celtic end on Sunday 

Maggie Maggie Maggie Deid Deid Deid
Ding Dong the witch is dead.
The lady's not for returning.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2013)

So, erm, Suarez nominated for Player of the Year. I wonder if he'll win it.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2013)

"Rafa's right, your fans are shite!"

Nice one Kopites.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

Arent they feeding that lad enough?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

Mark Lawrenson, former Republic of Ireland defender, just described what he believed to be an odd statement as "a bit Irish".

Idiot.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2013)

Man, Suárez is so annoying for opposition fans. He'll get battered by a fan one of these days.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Man, Suárez is so annoying for opposition fans. He'll get battered by a fan one of these days.


 
Doubt it, they will be too worried about getting bitten.


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2013)

Ban him.  Oh, hang on.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2013)

agricola said:


> Doubt it, they will be too worried about getting bitten.


 
Fearsome teeth not to mention the geometry of them. He could eat an apple through a tennis racket.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Fearsome teeth not to mention the geometry of them. He could eat an apple through a tennis racket.


 











many game ban incoming!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2013)

Animal


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 21, 2013)

Mid table manager gets a mid table team result again!  Suarez  trying to end his Liverpool career early, and who could blame him???


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2013)

Seriously what is wrong with him? He's got previous for this too.  What a lunatic.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 21, 2013)

Liverpool football club - outraged by everything, ashamed of nothing


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2013)

Imagine if he played for Millwall.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

agricola said:


> many game ban incoming!


Honestly, what does he think he's doing?!


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Honestly, what does he think he's doing?!


 
And in this match as well - Itanje was run out of the club for much less of a disrespectful gesture than what Suarez has done.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2013)

Offer Luis the chance of becoming player of the year and he'll bite your hand off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

And of course, who scores the equaliser in injury time...


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

6 minutes of injury time, equalizer scored after 6 mins 30 seconds.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

agricola said:


> 6 minutes of injury time, equalizer scored after 6 mins 30 seconds.


_At least_ six minutes. Ref can add more if he deems it necessary, and from the sound of it Chelsea were dragging things out to say the least...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2013)

He who bites last, wins. Well, draws. Cracking goal. What an animal!


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 21, 2013)

agricola said:


> 6 minutes of injury time, equalizer scored after 6 mins 30 seconds.


 
Stop moaning you biter I mean bitter.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Stop moaning you biter I mean bitter.


 
Ain't that the tooth, the whole tooth and nothing but the tooth.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 21, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Ain't that the tooth, the whole tooth and nothing but the tooth.


 
Chomping at the bite there!


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2013)

LAUGHING OUT LOUD


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2013)

Nobody can ig-gnaw our Luis.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> Liverpool football club - outraged by everything, ashamed of nothing


 
Fuck off dickhead. The first part of that line was made up by people who thought Hillsborough was just Scouse moaning.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 21, 2013)

When your teeth are that big they're bound to get in the way of play now and again. I can't see what the problems is really


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Fuck off dickhead. The first part of that line was made up by people who thought Hillsborough was just Scouse moaning.


 
Thank God Suarez didnt bite someone at a match commemorating Anne Williams then.

Oh.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 21, 2013)

true though...vile club, can't wait for King Kenny and Brendan to claim biting is a traditional greeting in Uruguay.

He bites, he dives, he hates the Jackson five, Suarez, suarez


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2013)

FA will look toothless if they fail to act.....


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2013)

agricola said:


> Thank God Suarez didnt bite someone at a match commemorating Anne Williams then.
> 
> Oh.


 
That doesn't even make sense. I was objecting to the idea of Liverpool fans "outrage" being worthy of derision. Of course Suárez has done something wrong and he'll get what he deserves for it, but don't dig up some anti-Hillsborough line.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> true though...vile club, can't wait for King Kenny and Brendan to claim biting is a traditional greeting in Uruguay.
> 
> He bites, he dives, he hates the Jackson five, Suarez, suarez


 
Fuck off out of here with your anti-Hillsborough shit you little bell-wipe.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 21, 2013)

it was nothing to do with Hillsborough, was Liverpools previous with Suarez, wonder if they got t-shirts planned for this little incident, going off scousers on twitter they certainly are not ashamed about it...


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> it was nothing to do with Hillsborough, was Liverpools previous with Suarez, wonder if they got t-shirts planned for this little incident, going off scousers on twitter they certainly are not ashamed about it...


 
Explain what "Outraged by everything" means. You know the origin of that as well as I do. Don't be disingenuous.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 21, 2013)

*Deleted*


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 21, 2013)

My gut feeling is that's the end of Suarez at Liverpool. Not happy about that, but you can't go biting people in a match.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> My gut feeling is that's the end of Suarez at Liverpool. Not happy about that, but you can't go biting people in a match.


 
Yep, time to sell him. I think that bite was his goodbye.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 21, 2013)

One thing you can always say about Luis Suarez is that his bite is every bit as bad as his bark...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> 96th minute goal


 
You might want to consider editing out that daft fucking statement.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 21, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Explain what "Outraged by everything" means. You know the origin of that as well as I do. Don't be disingenuous.


 
Let me see, here are just a few tweets from Liverpool fans and while twitter is not a perfect benchmark you can get an idea of what people on the ground are thinking

Ivanovic better be punished for punching Suarez in the head

Can't wait to get home and see the bite, funny as fuck

What's souness saying? is this the man that incited violence in the most dangerous derby in football

How fucking dare Souness go on like that


the origin may piss you off and that was not my intention though trust me it holds true


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 21, 2013)

He was sniffing his arm "Lenor? it smells so fresh and clean"


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> ...What's souness saying? is this the man that incited violence in the most dangerous derby in football
> 
> How fucking dare Souness go on like that...


That was manly violence.

They need to clamp down, hard.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2013)

Quite a few posters on Urban still like make to snidey comments about both Hillsborough and Heysel, even when they've got absolutely nothing to do with the topic being discussed and when they don't know very much about either disaster.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

of the many, many gems on GOT about this incident, this is the best so far:



> new FA campaign this week: keep footballers out of racists


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

Fuck's sake, just saw it properly on the news; it's so fucking blatant! Honest to God, the man's such a fucking idiot.

Good player, but fucking idiot.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 21, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> OK. If you're not going to remove it then I'd like you to back it up. In what way is Suarez scoring a goal in the 96th minute of a match against Chelsea in any way justice for the 96 fans who died at Hillsborough, and the conspiracy to blame them and other fans for their deaths?


 
Yeah you're right it was inappropriate just got caught up with the emotion of it all.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Yeah you're right it was inappropriate just got caught up with the emotion of it all.


 
Fair dos. It was quite emotional.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/mar/29/luis-suarez-liverpool-brendan-rodgers


----------



## TruXta (Apr 21, 2013)

He's an arsehole, but he's our arsehole.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 21, 2013)

Steven Gerrard: "I think it would be an injustice to Luis Suarez to talk about (the incident)..."

And it begins...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 21, 2013)

And you can fuck off.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> And you can fuck off.


 
just teeth for Luis!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 21, 2013)

The high profile coverage surrounding the incident will mean that Luis Suarez will be suitably punished for the incident. He deserves a ban for violent conduct for the bite. 3 games is the normal punishment.

But please spare us the hypocrisy - Aguerro's two footed stamp last week was far worse and more dangerous. Hysteria? None. Demands for life time bans? None. Demands City flog him? None. Wonder why? 

What about Sidwell on Arteta? Giroud's lunge? Both yesterday. Nothing said about possible leg breakers. In fact Sturridge's tackle today was more dangerous than a nip on the arm.

Also spare us the sickening site of a total gobshite like Souness lecturing him on his actions on the 'anniversary of Hillsborough'. Nauseating stuff from that scumbag.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The high profile coverage surrounding the incident will mean that Luis Suarez will be suitably punished for the incident. He deserves a ban for violent conduct for the bite. 3 games is the normal punishment.
> 
> But please spare us the hypocrisy - Aguerro's two footed stamp last week was far worse and more dangerous. Hysteria? None. Demands for life time bans? None. Demands City flog him? None. Wonder why?
> 
> ...


 
You lot are priceless sometimes, you really are.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The high profile coverage surrounding the incident will mean that Luis Suarez will be suitably punished for the incident. He deserves a ban for violent conduct for the bite. 3 games is the normal punishment.
> 
> But please spare us the hypocrisy - Aguerro's two footed stamp last week was far worse and more dangerous. Hysteria? None. Demands for life time bans? None. Demands City flog him? None. Wonder why?
> 
> ...


It's not about how dangerous it was, it's about the fact he bit him on the fucking arm! He _bit him on the arm!_ A professional footballer, a 26-year old, biting another player!

C'mon, surely you can see it's fucking ridiculous?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm amazed Ivanovic didn't react more, and just accepted a quick word with the ref and walked off  Fair play to him in a way, could have exploded the situation.


----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL! 

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...wing-luis-suarez-twitter-bites-184605250.html


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2013)

Suarez will probably need dental treatment , Ivanovic is pretty indestructible. What got me was that Suarez stayed on the pitch and scored . Sturridge should have at least got a yellow when he left his foot in as well.


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2013)

T & P said:


> LOL!
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...wing-luis-suarez-twitter-bites-184605250.html


 
He also follows Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Suarez will probably need dental treatment , Ivanovic is pretty indestructible. What got me was that Suarez stayed on the pitch and scored . Sturridge should have at least got a yellow when he left his foot in as well.


 
There was loads of that going on - Shelvey's challenge on Oscar was a disgrace, as was the conduct of Sturridge, Gerrard, Reina and Carragher when Hazard was trying to take the penalty.  MOTD2 also helpfully pointed out all of Suarez' antics towards Ivanovic during the match.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2013)

He'll be dealt with internally.   That sounds painful.



Lord Camomile said:


> It's not about how dangerous it was, it's about the fact he bit him on the fucking arm! He _bit him on the arm!_ A professional footballer, a 26-year old, biting another player!
> 
> C'mon, surely you can see it's fucking ridiculous?


He got 5 weeks the last time.   Report him to the police, I say - it's not football.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 22, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> So, erm, Suarez nominated for Player of the Year. I wonder if he'll win it.


 
I think you dandreded Suarez!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> He'll be dealt with internally. That sounds painful.
> 
> 
> He got 5 weeks the last time. Report him to the police, I say - it's not football.


Ivanovic didn't want to make a complaint according to the Graun. Fair fucks to him. As said above, it's not like he was mortally hurt. Also as said, for a man of 26 years to bite another professional is ludicrous. But there you go.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> He'll be dealt with internally.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2013)

Dandred said:


> I think you dandreded Suarez!


 
He was a racing certainty. Positively chomping at the bit. It's looking like the knacker's yard now though for our Luis.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2013)

Although he has a new fan on twitter.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/footbal...vic/story-e6frf4a3-1226625595657#.UXTcNLWHtt0


----------



## Voley (Apr 22, 2013)

Well that was pretty unreal, all in all. Apart from the obvious (he's proper fucking loopy) I honestly can't begin to imagine why the hell he did that.

I'll be surprised if he's still playing for us next season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2013)

I can see him getting sold now, which is a shame as he's a massive talent.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not sure they can sell him, they're not going to be able to attract a player of similar quality.

I'm also not sure they can keep him, Liverpool have a (good) reputation to consider.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 22, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I can see him getting sold now, which is a shame as he's a massive talent.


 
But the c & u keys are nowhere near the t, a, l & e keys


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I can see him getting sold now, which is a shame as he's a massive talent.


 
Never mind sold he should be banned, horrible cunt that he is.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Never mind sold he should be banned, horrible cunt that he is.


For life you mean? Not sure that would stand up in a court of law, but would be "interesting" to see FIFA/FA try.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

He will be banned for violent conduct _if _the referees report says that he didn't see it. Otherwise its the Aguerro rule. Chris Friends refereeing was one of the worst performances that I have seen in that match.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> He will be banned for violent conduct _if _the referees report says that he didn't see it. Otherwise its the Aguerro rule. Chris Friends refereeing was one of the worst performances that I have seen in that match.


Chris Foy you mean? Kevin Friend officiated yesterday.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Haven't the PFA votes already been cast? Imagine if Suarez wins it now.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> For life you mean? Not sure that would stand up in a court of law, but would be "interesting" to see FIFA/FA try.


 
Why not? Be funny if they did. He has previous for the same thing does he not?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Haven't the PFA votes already been cast? Imagine if Suarez wins it now.


 
On his football ability alone he's certainly good enough to win it.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Why not? Be funny if they did. He has previous for the same thing does he not?


Yeah, bit another player back in the Eredivisie. Think he got 7-8 matches for that. I'm no expert, but doesn't it take a bit more than this to formally bar someone from plying their trade? As low as he's stooped, he's not actually endangered someone. He's disgraced himself and the club, but he could have done a lot worse, and a lot worse (in terms of endangering fellow professionals) happens week after week. Aguero's "tackle" the other day simply as one example among many.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> On his football ability alone he's certainly good enough to win it.


Definitely. But the fallout/circus/howls of rage caused by him winning it now would be mental.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Chris Foy you mean? Kevin Friend officiated yesterday.


 
No, I meant yesterday. The City game was refeered ok aside form the lack of action against Aguerro after the game. Friends refereeing was a joke , he pretty much allowed Carragher to set the tone.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> No, I meant yesterday. The City game was refeered ok aside form the lack of action against Aguerro after the game. Friends refereeing was a joke , he pretty much allowed Carragher to set the tone.


I didn't really notice any very bad decisions from Friend (biting aside), then again I didn't have the usual luxury of multi-angle replays seeing as I was in the Kop. Rodgers mentioned Torres elbowing Carra in the face and claimed that should've been a red. I've not seen it on telly myself. Who did Carra do?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I didn't really notice any very bad decisions from Friend (biting aside), then again I didn't have the usual luxury of multi-angle replays seeing as I was in the Kop. Rodgers mentioned Torres elbowing Carra in the face and claimed that should've been a red. I've not seen it on telly myself. Who did Carra do?


 
Carragher, mainly out of breath and outpaced,  pretty much followed the referee about badgering, moaning and swearing disputing every decision. The time wasting for the penalty was absurd aided by the referees non intervention, not even a foul given for Sturridge leaving his foot in on Bertrand. You could see the tone was set when Shelvey ( who i think has a bit of promise) came on an cynically fouled Oscar.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, bit another player back in the Eredivisie. Think he got 7-8 matches for that. I'm no expert, but doesn't it take a bit more than this to formally bar someone from plying their trade? As low as he's stooped, he's not actually endangered someone. He's disgraced himself and the club, but he could have done a lot worse, and a lot worse (in terms of endangering fellow professionals) happens week after week. Aguero's "tackle" the other day simply as one example among many.


 A ban would be funny and a laugh imho, and why not football needs a laugh. 

Most of the fans they've interviewed have just made clear they want to keep him, I wonder how low he needs to stoop before he's crossed the line? Funny thing is you'll make a fucking packet if you sell him.....


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Carragher, mainly out of breath and outpaced, pretty much followed the referee about badgering, moaning and swearing disputing every decision. The time wasting for the penalty was absurd aided by the referees non intervention, not even a foul given for Sturridge leaving his foot in on Bertrand. You could see the tone was set when Shelvey ( who i think has a bit of promise) came on an cynically fouled Oscar.


I did see the Shelvey tackle - think he was on for all of 45 seconds before he got carded. He does that a lot. Too much.


Fedayn said:


> A ban would be funny and a laugh imho, and why not football needs a laugh.
> 
> Most of the fans they've interviewed have just made clear they want to keep him, I wonder how low he needs to stoop before he's crossed the line? Funny thing is you'll make a fucking packet if you sell him.....


Catch 22 really, we can't afford to sell him and soon we can't afford to keep him.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

Liverpool would be mad to sell him.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

Suarez should be banned for months for that. Fucking animal. He's a disgrace.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Suarez should be banned for months for that. Fucking animal. He's a disgrace.


Oh he will be, by the club if not by the FA.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> He will be banned for violent conduct _if _the referees report says that he didn't see it. Otherwise its the Aguerro rule. Chris Friends refereeing was one of the worst performances that I have seen in that match.


 
Correct on both points. Friend missed Torres elbow on Carragher which was dangerous and also Sturridge's tackle late on that was both dangerous and cowardly.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Suarez should be banned for months for that. Fucking animal. He's a disgrace.


 
You mean like Defoe was when he bit Mascherano? Or was that different like?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:
			
		

> Correct on both points. Friend missed Torres elbow on Carragher which was dangerous and also Sturridge's tackle late on that was both dangerous and cowardly.



Wasn't Torres booked for the elbow?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Wasn't Torres booked for the elbow?


 
Violent conduct is normally a red and a 3 match ban (unless you are Luis Suarez in which case violent conduct should attract a life time ban and hysteria).


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Wasn't Torres booked for the elbow?


Pretty sure he was.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You mean like Defoe was when he bit Mascherano? Or was that different like?


I'm talking about the Suarez incident right now, thanks. Do you think he should be banned?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 22, 2013)

He's a scummy fucker.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Another 30 pages of this then.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 22, 2013)

He'll get an 8 match ban to match the one he got when he bit someone last time out. This means that he wont be available to play until September. Thats an awfully long time to be paying a player who cant get involved with preseason training and integration.

I think we've seen the last of Suarez. Liverpool can get 30 odd million for him and as a player he's immense. There arent many 20-30 goals a season players that are potentially available. He'll go off to Italy, Liverpool will get 30 million quid, Rodgers can integrate the new player(s) in time for the next season.

Or he can spend all the money rebuying Carroll....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm talking about the Suarez incident right now, thanks. Do you think he should be banned?



Yes he should. Question is for how long? First biting offence got him 7 match ban so that is going to be the minimum he gets now. 

Club will fine him and he will have to do some sort of anger management thing. 

Was a feisty game and plenty of unsporting behaviour from both sides. Suarez bite was the worst incident of course. You can argue that legs and arms can flail about in the heat of the moment but not grabbing and biting, that can't be argued as a rash moment.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> He'll get an 8 match ban to match the one he got when he bit someone last time out. This means that he wont be available to play until September. Thats an awfully long time to be paying a player who cant get involved with preseason training and integration.
> 
> I think we've seen the last of Suarez. Liverpool can get 30 odd million for him and as a player he's immense. There arent many 20-30 goals a season players that are potentially available. He'll go off to Italy, Liverpool will get 30 million quid, Rodgers can integrate the new player(s) in time for the next season.
> 
> Or he can spend all the money rebuying Carroll....



So an 8 'match' ban will mean he can't train for 4-5 months? I am not sure that is right?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So an 8 'match' ban will mean he can't train for 4-5 months? I am not sure that is right?


Season's nearly over.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Season's nearly over.



Yes. I. Know 

I mean does a ban mean he can't TRAIN for all that time? Not even a jog on the treadmill at home?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm talking about the Suarez incident right now, thanks. Do you think he should be banned?


 
Depends on if Kevin Friend saw it. If he did then no. If he didn't then he should get a ban for violent conduct.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yes. I. Know
> 
> I mean does a ban mean he can't TRAIN for all that time? Not even a jog on the treadmill at home?


It's a match ban. He can train all he likes.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2013)

Do pre-season games count?  What about "vests vs tops" 5-a-side?  Can he kick a ball?  Maybe just running... can he eat healthily?

oooh, it's a minefield.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yes. I. Know
> 
> I mean does a ban mean he can't TRAIN for all that time? Not even a jog on the treadmill at home?


Yeah he can train at home, then pop out for a quick bite if he fancies.   

Joking aside, he'll be required to turn up for all training, I'm sure - but won't go on the pre-season world tours the big clubs like.   Pool still have a massive problem, Suarez is a great player but he's a dirty bastard as well, way worse than a 'normal' PL player, they all put the boot in, use elbows, fall over like they've been shot and yada yada.

I'm of the firm opinion he's partly done this, and all the other shit, because he wants sold.   They won't be able to get a similar world-class player.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> Do pre-season games count? What about "vests vs tops" 5-a-side? Can he kick a ball? Maybe just running... can he eat healthily?
> 
> oooh, it's a minefield.


I don't think they do? Pre-season friendlies that is.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm of the firm opinion he's partly done this, and all the other shit, because he wants sold. They won't be able to get a similar world-class player.


 
I'd like to be able to confidently tell you to get fucked, but who knows what moves up in that bizarre noggin of his.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Ayre statement



> *Will the events of the last 24 hours have any bearing on Luis's future at Liverpool Football Club?*
> Not at all. It affects his future in the sense that we have to work with him on his discipline - but Luis is a very important player to the club. He's a very popular player with his teammates. As we keep saying, he signed a new four-year contract last summer and we'd all love to see him here throughout that contract. He's a fantastic player, top scorer and everything we'd want in a striker, so there's no change there. This is more about getting him back on the right track and it's largely down to Brendan now to work with him on that side of his character.


http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/reds-confirm-suarez-fine


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm talking about the Suarez incident right now, thanks. Do you think he should be banned?


 
Yes of course he should be but talk of life bans , twelve game bans, Liverpool must sell him etc is way over the top. The thing is he should,never have stayed on the pitch.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Season's nearly over.


 
Their season was over in September


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Their season was over in September


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ayre statement
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/reds-confirm-suarez-fine


Can't imagine he's going to remain all that popular if he keeps on letting them down.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Can't imagine he's going to remain all that popular if he keeps on letting them down.



Well yeah. On the other hand he is the highest scoring player in the PL so alongside letting them down he has kept them top half.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Can't imagine he's going to remain all that popular if he keeps on letting them down.


He's been divisive since he came here really, so nothing new there. As Badgers says you can't argue with 30 goals over a campaign. Equally there's no denying he's got some psychological issues to sort out.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Well yeah. On the other hand he is the highest scoring player in the PL so alongside letting them down he has kept them top half.


Can't score many goals when you're suspended for being a thuggish arse though!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

If he wins the PFA award John Terry can collect it for him.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

>



Only fair to Chelsea


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Can't imagine he's going to remain all that popular if he keeps on letting them down.



He is letting down the whole of football by doing something so pansy. At least punch him in manly fashion. I can see all the egg chasers mocking the sport right now.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> He is letting down the whole of football by doing something so pansy. At least punch him in manly fashion. I can see all the egg chasers mocking the sport right now.


Indeed. If you're going to act like a mindless thug, you may as well try and take half the opposition down with you.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

Gromit said:
			
		

> He is letting down the whole of football by doing something so pansy. At least punch him in manly fashion. I can see all the egg chasers mocking the sport right now.



Those eye gouging, bollock squeezers understand sportsmanship and respect


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

Not making light of the intent or incident but how is Ivanovic's arm? Much marking or bruising? 

To be fair to Ivanovic and Chelsea they have been very professional.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Indeed. If you're going to act like a mindless thug, you may as well try and take half the opposition down with you.


 
sans Joey Barton


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Not making light of the intent or incident but how is Ivanovic's arm? Much marking or bruising?
> 
> To be fair to Ivanovic and Chelsea they have been very professional.


 
Exactly and to speculate about whether there is much/little making or bruising undermines their professionalism.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:
			
		

> Exactly and to speculate about whether there is much/little making or bruising undermines their professionalism.



Exactly.


----------



## articul8 (Apr 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Yes of course he should be but talk of life bans , twelve game bans, Liverpool must sell him etc is way over the top. The thing is he should,never have stayed on the pitch.


twelve game ban sounds fair enough - he got a 7 game ban last time he bit someone and the message obviously hasn't got home yet, so....


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Those eye gouging, bollock squeezers understand sportsmanship and respect


 
don't forget fake blood debacle, such an honourable bunch of sportsmen


----------



## poului (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Obligatory shit attack on John Terry blah blah blah.



I don't recall any time JT thought to gnaw at an opponent's arm when things weren't going his own way. You're either mad or a liar if you think the two are comparable.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

poului said:
			
		

> I don't recall any time JT thought to gnaw at an opponent's arm when things weren't going his own way. You're either mad or a liar if you think the two are comparable.



What? Fuck off thank you very much.


----------



## poului (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What? Fuck off thank you very much.


 
They aren't though, are they?

I'd struggle to think of anyone in the division who compares.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

poului said:
			
		

> They aren't though, are they?
> 
> I'd struggle to think of anyone in the division who compares.



I dunno. Shall I edit your post and wonder who compares to who? 

Not defending Suarez but JT is on equal cunt status I think.


----------



## poului (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I dunno. Shall I edit your post and wonder who conpares to who?



What's the purpose of your joke then if you don't think the two are comparable.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

poului said:
			
		

> What's the purpose of your joke then if you don't think the two are comparable.



Piss off. Are you defending the honour of John Terry


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Not defending Suarez but JT is on equal cunt status I think.


Both racist cunts.


----------



## poului (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Piss off. Are you defending the honour of John Terry



You're not doing too good a job at defending yourself very well.

Fuck off yourself.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2013)

poului said:


> What's the purpose of your joke then if you don't think the two are comparable.


 
'Cos of that thing when Terry took the CL trophy in full kit, when he hadn't played and was injured (or banned or whatever).

It's a _meme._


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

tommers said:
			
		

> 'Cos of that thing when Terry took the CL trophy in full kit, when he hadn't played and was injured (or banned or whatever).
> 
> It's a meme.



Is a meme like a joke? That sort of thing? I dunno anymore, feel a bit stupid frankly.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is a meme like a joke? That sort of thing? I dunno anymore, feel a bit stupid frankly.


 
I think it's a recurring joke but I was just trying to look clever.

SSShhhh.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

tommers said:
			
		

> I think it's a recurring joke but I was just trying to look clever.
> 
> SSShhhh.



Sorry  

(P.S. Can we have Carroll back please)


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

Gromit said:


> He is letting down the whole of football by doing something so pansy. At least punch him in manly fashion. I can see all the egg chasers mocking the sport right now.


Didn't egg chasing have a problem with players sticking fingers up other players arses?

I'd like to see Luis do that next. In fact I think that make for a great thread 
http://www.poetv.com/video.php?vid=33939

What will Luis do next?


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> What will Luis do next?


 
Going by his previous history, I would say that he is most likely to stamp on someone.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 22, 2013)

No wonder Ballotelli left the country.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

Wilf said:
			
		

> No wonder Ballotelli left the country.



He is a card.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> He is a card.


his card's marked.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2013)

Who got man of the match btw?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Who got man of the match btw?


Suarez


----------



## bendeus (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Didn't egg chasing have a problem with players sticking fingers up other players arses?
> 
> I'd like to see Luis do that next. In fact I think that make for a great thread
> http://www.poetv.com/video.php?vid=33939
> ...


 
Important to draw the distinction: the grass shaggers (or at least, one grass shagger called John Hopoate) was fingered (some pun intended) for this. To my knowledge the fifteen man code has seen no rectal violation in its illustrious history (on the pitch, at least )


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Important to draw the distinction: the grass shaggers (or at least, one grass shagger called John Hopoate) was fingered (some pun intended) for this. To my knowledge the fifteen man code has seen no rectal violation in its illustrious history (on the pitch, at least )


I'm sure there was a Sith Iyfrikan done for 'fudging' as well though wasn't there 
Anyway I remember the Hopoate one and the wedgie case he presented to the officials 




> Hopoate claimed in front of the panel of judges that he was simply attempting to give all three players "a wedgie" with his fingers, denying he had done anything wrong and that he was "a great believer in what happens on the field should stay there".[5]
> The three victims in the case, Cowboys players Glenn Morrison, Peter Jones and Paul Bowman all disagreed with the reasoning put forward by Hopoate and his team. Jones stated, "It wasn't a wedgie. That's when your pants are pulled up your arse. I think I know the difference between a wedgie and someone sticking their finger up my bum", while Bowman stated that he was "disgusted" and "couldn't believe it."


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyway I'm hoping Luis has a lubed up finger for the Derby


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Anyway I'm hoping Luis has a lubed up finger for the Derby


 
Is he gonna visit Mrs Gerrard as well then?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Is he gonna visit Mrs Gerrard as well then?


According to couple of threads I read on Blue kipper that's a 'no lube required' case


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> According to couple of threads I read on Blue kipper that's a 'no lube required' case


 
Tut tut....


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

The FA have charged him with violent conduct and announced in advance that the normal period for the offence, a 3match ban, is not appropriate.

Pathetic but predictable.

Edit. And also consistent http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-412157/Mascherano-rages-FA-punish-Defoe.html


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The FA have charged him with violent conduct and announced in advance that the normal period for the offence, a 3match ban, is not appropriate.
> 
> Pathetic but predictable.
> 
> Edit. And also consistent http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-412157/Mascherano-rages-FA-punish-Defoe.html


 
They're picking on him you know, it's victimisation....


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> They're picking on him you know, it's victimisation....



Just highlighting a) that the FA have arbitrarily torn up their own rules on violent conduct for b) an offence they've previously taken no action on because of erm their rules.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> They're picking on him you know, it's victimisation....


It is victimization really though now isn't it brother Fed? If anyone else had done it this weekend it would have been laughed at like a bit of a Vinny grabbing Gazza's nuts wouldn't it? Now because it's our Mutley the whole world want him put down


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Just highlighting a) that the FA have arbitrarily torn up their own rules on violent conduct for b) an offence they've previously taken no action on because of erm their rules.


Difference is probably that the ref didn't see it or punish Suarez, whilst Defoe apparently got a booking related to the incident, meaning the laws against retrospective punishment came into play. So not a valid comparison I reckon.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> It is victimization really though now isn't it brother Fed? If anyone else had done it this weekend it would have been laughed at like a bit of a Vinny grabbing Gazza's nuts wouldn't it? Now because it's our Mutley the whole world want him put down


 
So, someone who has form for this is being picked on? And you use a 20 year old incident to emphasis this claim?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Difference is probably that the ref didn't see it or punish Suarez, whilst Defoe apparently got a booking related to the incident, meaning the laws against retrospective punishment came into play. So not a valid comparison I reckon.


 
Correct. Won't be long til RAWK are blaming Ivanovic for having his arm on the field.


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Correct. Won't be long til RAWK are blaming Ivanovic for having his arm on the field.


 
They went way beyond that point last night:



> *RAWK Meltdown * ‏@*RAWK_Meltdown*  20h
> for christ sake a bite is an action you can even use in lovemaking. I've bitten my wife on the odd occasion during a passionate one to one


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Correct. Won't be long til RAWK are blaming Ivanovic for having his arm on the field.



The FA are making the rules up as they go.

Fair play to you for backing them up tho


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Suarez:


> I was making sweet latino love to Ivanovic. A nibble is only the start. ES MI CULTURA!


Bet that wasn't an apology he sent either.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Difference is probably that the ref didn't see it or punish Suarez, whilst Defoe apparently got a booking related to the incident, meaning the laws against retrospective punishment came into play. So not a valid comparison I reckon.



Except the FA have decided that a bite is so exceptional that the normal rules are suspended.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> So, someone who has form for this is being picked on? And you use a 20 year old incident to emphasis this claim?


Naa I was taking the piss . Of course he's not being victimized. To be honest mate I'd liken it to having a child with emotional and behavioral difficulties you know their behavior is wrong but you have to love them because they are yours. I do suspect that he has some sort of deeply entrenched psychological problems though which may go hand in hand with his brilliance on the ball. In that respect the comparisons are actually worthy of consideration. 

I honestly don't know what the soft cunt will do next though


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The FA are making the rules up as they go.
> 
> Fair play to you for backing them up tho


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

The best gag I got today though was a text served to me over breakfast from my bluenose brother.

"Suarez will undoubtedly be leaving Anfield this summer now that he's had a taste of Champions league success"


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

Last word on Defoe - the FA were so outraged at his bite that they not only took no action but they promptly selected him for the next England squad. 

'Exceptional' circumstances is right.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Except the FA have decided that a bite is so exceptional that the normal rules are suspended.


What normal rules?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The FA are making the rules up as they go.
> 
> Fair play to you for backing them up tho


 
Yes, i'm backing them, thinking Suarez deserves punishing = backing the FA. Oh well off you trot and have your tantrum elsewhere.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I honestly don't know what the soft cunt will do next though


 
Apparently, a lot of Chelsea players are wishing he'd bitten John Terry's dick off.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Apparently, a lot of Chelsea players are wishing he'd bitten John Terry's dick off.


 
why is that?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What normal rules?



Violent conduct - 3 match ban.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> why is that?


 
You'd have to ask them.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Violent conduct - 3 match ban.


That's never been set in stone, the Cantona case proved that. Plus that again differs from FIFA (and potentially UEFA) rules.


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Violent conduct - 3 match ban.


 
Barton got 8 games for violent conduct (and another 4 added on for the red card) after his Etihad comic routine on the last day of last season btw.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, i'm backing them, thinking Suarez deserves punishing = backing the FA. Oh well off you trot and have your tantrum elsewhere.



Already said he deserves violent conduct charge. Merely pointing out that the FA have already decided that the offence merits more than the 3 match ban that this charge should  attract and contrasting it with the way they have dealt with identical incidents.

No doubt you can explain their thinking?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

It wasn't an identical incident you plonker. Go embarrass some other Liverpool fans.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It wasn't an identical incident you plonker. Go embarrass some other Liverpool fans.



In what way did the incidents differ?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> In what way did the incidents differ?


The reffing. I explained it above.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

So Defoe would have copped for a 4, 6, 8, 12, till he grows up ban if Bennett hadn't booked him? 

So Suarez would have got a booking, and jokey press coverage, if Friend had have spotted it?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

agricola said:


> Barton got 8 games for violent conduct (and another 4 added on for the red card) after his Etihad comic routine on the last day of last season btw.



And Defoe got a booking for exactly the same offence.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Are you expecting answers to those questions? I'm not a fucking psychick am i.


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> And Defoe got a booking for exactly the same offence.


 
Which the referee saw.  Had the ref not seen it, Defoe would have been banned (albeit not for as long as Suarez will be).


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 22, 2013)

http://chattypics.com/files/SuarezBirthday_m2mcwsbcz2.gif


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Are you expecting answers to those questions? I'm not a fucking psychick am i.



Rhetorical question. Here's another: 

If Suarez had committed a two footed stamp on Ivanavic similar to the Aguerro assault on Luiz last week would the FA have taken the same approach in both cases?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Rhetorical question. Here's another:
> 
> If Suarez had committed a two footed stamp on Ivanavic similar to the Aguerro assault on Luiz last week would the FA have taken the same approach in both cases?


Go away.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2013)

What would win in a fight, a really angry chicken or a really depressed badger?


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe give the chicken a little knife too.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Go away.[/
> 
> Excellent analysis!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> What would win in a fight, a really angry chicken or a really depressed badger?


See, this is how we get to 100 pages.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> See, this is how we get to 100 pages.


I'd love to see a breakdown of stats on the footy forum


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I'd love to see a breakdown of stats on the footy forum


Last few years I think LFC thread has been 2x as long as closest second.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Last few years I think LFC thread has been 2x as long as closest second.


Oh I know dude 
I mean a breakdown of posters, club supported, number of posts and all that.

Maybe we could pay Lazy Llama a keg of beer to come up with the goods


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Already said he deserves violent conduct charge. Merely pointing out that the FA have already decided that the offence merits more than the 3 match ban that this charge should attract and contrasting it with the way they have dealt with identical incidents.
> 
> No doubt you can explain their thinking?


 
Joey Barton ring any bells? Here's a clue, more than a 3 match ban for violent conduct.....


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2013)

Fedayn said:


>


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

agricola said:


>


That deserves a ban to be honest


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

That's actually funny. Fair play.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> That deserves a ban to be honest


 
The scarf round the head is criminal frankly...


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

So should we have a wee bet on how many matches he'll get banned for? I'm going for 8. Quid in.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd say 10 at least.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

5 match ban and forced to wear a muzzle for all away games


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> 5 match ban and forced to wear a muzzle for all away games


Stole that off RAWK, who stole that from Twitter, who stole it from Facebook, who stole it from some old git in the Mere Banks.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2013)

More than 7, and should be less than 10.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Stole that off RAWK, who stole that from Twitter, who stole it from Facebook, who stole it from some old git in the Mere Banks.


Nope all my own work from a living room in Cheshire chuck. I don't do any of those web thingys. Just Blue Kipper for the lols


----------



## TruXta (Apr 22, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'd say 10 at least.


10 at least? How many more, realistically?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 22, 2013)

Barton got 12, I think 8 or 10....8 prob.   And Ivanovich gets to bite him back.


----------



## SLK (Apr 22, 2013)

I think it'll be 6 to be honest. Maybe 7 to match the Dutch ban.
It's an unusual form of violent conduct, but is actually not worse (and arguably better) than a two footed challenge designed to hurt someone and break their leg.

I detest Suarez, and what he did was disgusting. But it was a sign of his immense immaturity in the heat of the moment - and that's pretty much his story. 6 games, maybe 8 at the most is about right.

And all the Liverpool fans talking of selling him are just compensating for their embarrassment at defending him last time when they shouldn't have - it'll be forgotten by all (inc opposition fans) when his ban is served.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 22, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Oh I know dude
> I mean a breakdown of posters, club supported, number of posts and all that.
> 
> Maybe we could pay Lazy Llama a keg of beer to come up with the goods


As a quick and easy thing, at the bottom of each forum thread list there's a "Thread Display Options" link. Click on that and you can sort all the threads in a variety of entertaining ways: ascending or descending on

Last Message Time (the default)
Thread Creation Time
Number of Replies
Number of Views
Number of Likes on the first post on a thread.
From sorting on number of replies (and ignoring sticky threads) we can see that Liverpool fans have the threads with 4th,5th,6th,7th and 11th (this one) most replies over all.
For the 2012-13 Season they're way ahead of any other thread, with the next team being Cardiff who barely scrape half the number of posts.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm a Liverpool fan. I want Suárez to get a ban for a few games or whatever but what are Downing Street doing wading in? This is really silly and will result in a daft penalty.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 23, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> ...For the 2012-13 Season they're way ahead of any other thread, with the next team being Cardiff who barely scrape half the number of posts.


Suarez.

He's not immature imo, SLK Balotelli is immature.


----------



## SLK (Apr 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Suarez.
> He's not immature imo, SLK Balotelli is immature.


 
I mean literally immature. I think Balotelli is just silly and playful.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 23, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I'm a Liverpool fan. I want Suárez to get a ban for a few games or whatever but what are Downing Street doing wading in? This is really silly and will result in a daft penalty.


 
They obviously didn't like the anti-Thatcher stuff.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 23, 2013)

8 match ban, I reckon. Then sell him in June to Spain or Italy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 23, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I'm a Liverpool fan. I want Suárez to get a ban for a few games or whatever but what are Downing Street doing wading in? This is really silly and will result in a daft penalty.


BBC Breakfast had an anger management counsellor on the sofa this morning talking about it.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the fact that this story sits next to the bbc Suarez link of the day
*Man escapes 'head-seizing' crocodile*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-22244635


----------



## brogdale (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## big eejit (Apr 23, 2013)

I loved The Guardian's Suarez headline (with accompanying pics):

Eats...

Shoots...

And Leaves?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2013)

What odds on LFC to finish 6th? Might have a quid on it just to liven up the last few games.


----------



## mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Was thinking of big Sami the other day and checked up on how he was doing at Leverkusen - 3rd and on course for a Champions league spot.

http://www.lfconline.com/feat/ed11/hyypia_to_return_one_day_793034/index.shtml

I think he'll achieve his dream one day.


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2013)

10 games for Suarez.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 24, 2013)

agricola said:


> 10 games for Suarez.


 
That'll do.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2013)

Considering some of the leg breaking tackles that get far far less, thats ridiculous.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Apr 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> Considering some of the leg breaking tackles that get far far less, thats ridiculous.


 
There's no consistency in decision and I feel it's naive to even expect it now so I'm just happy to accept it. Whatever. Since when have the F.A. or FIFA or UEFA been any good at this stuff?


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2013)

Favelado said:


> There's no consistency in decision and I feel it's naive to even expect it now so I'm just happy to accept it. Whatever. Since when have the F.A. or FIFA or UEFA been any good at this stuff?


 
Bites someone in Holland = 7 games
Racially abuses someone and is warned about future conduct = 8 games
Bites someone in England = 10 games

Its not that inconsistent, especially as the above offences are in consecutive seasons.

edit: Thompson reacts:


----------



## Favelado (Apr 24, 2013)

agricola said:


> Bites someone in Holland = 7 games
> Racially abuses someone and is warned about future conduct = 8 games
> Bites someone in England = 10 games
> 
> Its not that inconsistent, especially as the above offences are in consecutive seasons.


 
Yeah, actually that's right. I'm just thinking that I could probably find some examples of inconsistency for this or make a case against if I wanted to but it's best just to accept it and not even bother. 

I actually think the Suaréz/Evra thing wasn't as clear-cut as everyone makes it either for a couple of reasons. However, that's been done to death, Suárez does do all kinds of stuff that's ludicrous on a regular basis and he's getting his just desserts.

Whether 10 is ages or not, they could have gone for more couldn't they? I was expecting something even tougher.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 24, 2013)

*Longest bans handed out by FA*


*9 months *- Manchester United's Eric Cantona for his 'kung-fu' style kick in 1995
*9 months *- Chelsea keeper Mark Bosnich who tested positive for cocaine in 2003
*8 months *- Rio Ferdinand of Manchester United for missing a drugs test in 2003
*12 games *- QPR's Joey Barton for two counts of violent conduct against Man City players in 2012
*11 games *- Sheffield Wednesday's Paolo di Canio for pushing over referee Paul Alcock in 1998
*10 games *- Former Southampton player David Prutton for shoving referee Alan Wiley in 2005
*9 games *- Paul Davis of Arsenal for punching Southampton's Glenn Cockerill in 1988
*8 games *- Liverpool's Luis Suarez for racially abusing Patrice Evra in 2011
*8 games *- Man City's Ben Thatcher for elbowing Portsmouth's Pedro Mendes in 2006
*5 weeks *- Man United's Roy Keane for comments made in his autobiography in 2002


----------



## Favelado (Apr 24, 2013)

Kanda said:


> *Longest bans handed out by FA*
> 
> 
> *9 months *- Manchester United's Eric Cantona for his 'kung-fu' style kick in 1995
> ...


 

10 fits into that quite nicely then. Fair enough.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2013)

agricola said:


> 10 games for Suarez.


 That'll take a bite out of next season.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2013)

Kanda said:


> *Longest bans handed out by FA*
> 
> 
> *9 months *- Manchester United's Eric Cantona for his 'kung-fu' style kick in 1995
> ...


shows how soft they are on really brutal violence. I think everyone would rather be bitten - leaving no marks twenty minutes later - than be on the receiving end of what Davis, Thatcher or especially Keane did.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> shows how soft they are on really brutal violence. I think everyone would rather be bitten - leaving no marks twenty minutes later - than be on the receiving end of what Davis, Thatcher or especially Keane did.


 I was thinking that. Can't argue against much at the top end of that list, but some despicable stuff isn't even there.  Keane's was the worst.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 24, 2013)

Thatcher should have been banned for fucking life. Sickening.


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> shows how soft they are on really brutal violence. I think everyone would rather be bitten - leaving no marks twenty minutes later - than be on the receiving end of what Davis, Thatcher or especially Keane did.


 
Indeed - in fact, here is some violence that might be relevant:










4-1 up at the time as well....


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2013)

don't worry chaps, borini will be fit soon


----------



## Voley (Apr 24, 2013)

10 games seems reasonable to me. Dunno why the management are making out they're surprised - he's already had a 7 game ban for biting someone once before. Three additional games for not learning from that seems about right to me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2013)

I guessed at least 7 and 14 at most given his form so not surprising. He will have a nice holiday safe in the knowledge his sale value has dropped and LFC need him.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2013)

agricola said:


> Indeed - in fact, here is some violence that might be relevant:
> 
> 
> 4-1 up at the time as well....


they are indeed examples of his pathetic petulance, but we both know they eren't actually relevant.

And both are nothing compared to Keanes deliberate attempt to end someones career and break both their legs, or Thatchers assault leaving someone suffering a seizure. That was Thatchers third such assault in a year. Eight match ban.

I cant really argue with Suarez's ban, except in comparison to those far greater examples of thuggery.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2013)

Not surprised, and no complaints. Wouldn't surprise me if he's gone by the start of next season either.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What odds on LFC to finish 6th? Might have a quid on it just to liven up the last few games.


 
Go on have a quid


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2013)

The39thStep said:
			
		

> Go on have a quid



Can't find odds. Anyone?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Not surprised, and no complaints. Wouldn't surprise me if he's gone by the start of next season either.


Me either. If they can get £30m or so from PSG or someone like that before next season then Liverpool should bite their arm off for it!

Sorry...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:
			
		

> Me either. If they can get £30m or so from PSG or someone like that before next season then Liverpool should bite their arm off for it!
> 
> Sorry...



Then buy back Torres


----------



## Dan U (Apr 24, 2013)

Do bans transfer over to other FA's?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Can't find odds. Anyone?


 
5/2 or 9/4 at most bookies


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Not surprised, and no complaints. Wouldn't surprise me if he's gone by the start of next season either.


 
Liverpool would be barmy to sell him


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2013)

He might force a transfer.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 24, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Do bans transfer over to other FA's?


No, it's a domestic ban only, doesn't apply elsewhere.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> shows how soft they are on really brutal violence...or especially Keane did.


Keane's ban listed there wasn't for violent conduct. It was for writing about violent conduct he had made. His ban for the actual tackle was only 3 matches.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> Considering some of the leg breaking tackles that get far far less, thats ridiculous.


A tackle is part of the game. Biting is not. I'd say the ban is about right.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2013)

editor said:


> A tackle is part of the game. Biting is not. I'd say the ban is about right.


What about a punch? Hell, what about racism? I'm not defending Suarez, just saying certain things should be kept in perspective.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What about a punch? Hell, what about racism? I'm not defending Suarez, just saying certain things should be kept in perspective.


He has lots of previous.  I'm sure he's trying to get sold.


----------



## SLK (Apr 24, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> He has lots of previous. I'm sure he's trying to get sold.


 
I don't think he's that rational about it. I think Gary Neville was most spot on with what he said.
I think 6 or 7 would have been about right. It's like spitting in a player's face, or to a greater extent the ref - it's not as harmful, but it's feral behaviour. 10 is the top end of what he could have got it my opinion. I suppose that the FA are right to consider individuals though, and he's done it before - they are not banned from considering what happened with other FAs.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 24, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> He has lots of previous. I'm sure he's trying to get sold.


 
Why not just hand in a transfer request then?  50m sounds about right and get Carroll back so we can launch it to him.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 24, 2013)

Most sensible comment I heard was from the chair of the Liverpool supporters club on radio 5. He said the club should've accepted the ban without comment and got on with planning for next season. Liverpool should offer him a job as head of PR.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2013)

The39thStep said:
			
		

> 5/2 or 9/4 at most bookies



Meh


----------



## denniseagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Do bans transfer over to other FA's?


 
yes


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Most sensible comment I heard was from the chair of the Liverpool supporters club on radio 5. He said the club should've accepted the ban without comment and got on with planning for next season. Liverpool should offer him a job as head of PR.


Probably not a bad idea. The handling of this case hasn't exactly been stellar.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 24, 2013)

denniseagle said:


> yes


Nah. Domestic bans have no effect on international games. Not sure about between domestic leagues (eg England - Spain).


----------



## mack (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the ban would carry over if he went to another club in Europe, Barton had to serve out his ban @ Marseilles.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 24, 2013)

mack said:


> I think the ban would carry over if he went to another club in Europe, Barton had to serve out his ban @ Marseilles.


How does that work though? 'The' FA is a domestic FA, so how does their ruling hold in someone else's league? Not doubting, just don't understand.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 24, 2013)

Wasn't Barton's ban to do with him being on loan though?  Without some co-operation between associations, Suarez could miss the end of the season then go on loan to a club in a summer league (South America, nice little trip back home?), where he could sit out the rest.  Of course Liverpool couldn't pay anyone to take their player and not pay him, but if a really shit South American 3rd choice goalkeeper were to be accidentally bought for £3m...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 24, 2013)

Like most top professional footballers he's a completely spoilt little cunt who thinks he can get away with anything. Sell him now.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> No, it's a domestic ban only, doesn't apply elsewhere.


 
Really?



> FIFA rules on the application of player bans, where they move to a new club, clearly state that any sanctions would be transferred with a player to any new league.
> The ruling means the 10 match ban given to Liverpool striker Luis Suarez would still apply if he was *sold to another club in the summer*.
> The Regulations on the Status and Transfer of Players Article 12, Enforcement of disciplinary suspensions, states:
> Any disciplinary suspension imposed on a player prior to a transfer must be enforced or applied by the new association at which the player is registered. The former association is obliged to notify the new association of any sanction in writing and upon issuing the ITC [International Transfer Certifcate].​– FIFA Regulations on the Status and Transfer of Players Article 12, Enforcement of disciplinary suspensions


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 24, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Really?


Ok my bad!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 25, 2013)

Cheers 39, didn't know that.


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Really?


Yeah I'd been wondering about that, too. He can't just fuck off and avoid the punishment then. Good.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 25, 2013)

I guess if someone realky wants him they'll still buy him. It is good that he can't just move to Italy and start playing on day one.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 25, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Like most top professional footballers he's a completely spoilt little cunt who thinks he can get away with anything. Sell him now.


 
Would be inclined to agree with you but replace him with who?  Our only true world class player happens to be our only world class idiot as well!  
We're gonna be mid table next year under Brenton.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 25, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Most sensible comment I heard was from the chair of the Liverpool supporters club on radio 5. He said the club should've accepted the ban without comment and got on with planning for next season. Liverpool should offer him a job as head of PR.


 
YES. you'd think LFC would have got a PR department by now. All this stunt was missing was the t-shirts.
To paraphrase:
"We've fined him, he's apologised and hell, we've even given his money to the Hillsborough families, so FA we're just expecting a standard three match ban."
x10


----------



## TruXta (Apr 25, 2013)

It's been backs against the walls for too long for LFC, I don't think they know how not to be in crisis-mode all the time. Time for a clean-out, that prick Ayre surely should be sacked ASAP.


----------



## agricola (Apr 25, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Most sensible comment I heard was from the chair of the Liverpool supporters club on radio 5. He said the club should've accepted the ban without comment and got on with planning for next season. Liverpool should offer him a job as head of PR.


 
Inevitably theres a campaign on RAWK to get him to quit.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 25, 2013)

Rodgers doing his best Dalglish impression in his press conference. "Lots of South American players do whatever it takes to win".

Have Liverpool got a PR bod/office? If they have he/she needs sacking, if not then they need one and frankly Rodgers needs to take a few lessons.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 25, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Rodgers doing his best Dalglish impression in his press conference. "Lots of South American players do whatever it takes to win".
> 
> Have Liverpool got a PR bod/office? If they have he/she needs sacking, if not then they need one and frankly Rodgers needs to take a few lessons.


They just replaced the old one (Chang?) with someone. Either she has no say or she's as incompetent as the last one.


----------



## agricola (Apr 25, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Rodgers doing his best Dalglish impression in his press conference. "Lots of South American players do whatever it takes to win".
> 
> Have Liverpool got a PR bod/office? If they have he/she needs sacking, if not then they need one and frankly Rodgers needs to take a few lessons.


 
I have to say that was one of the great loon press conferences of our times, much better than Lennon's earlier one moaning about how none of his players got on the PFA list and probably even better than Rafa's _facts_ one.

Highlights were probably the bit about Suarez growing up in a country that was about "survival", the proposal that the ban should be six games, with another six games suspended (which given Suarez' history would result in him missing twelve games as part of the ban), but the best bit was his insistence that "_everyone knows that but you have to put the carrot in front of the player to help him improve his behaviour and help with the rehabilitation_", as if Luis needed another food metaphor right now.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 25, 2013)

teh Pools are shit scared of him leaving I suppose, hence the defence of his activities. Soemwhere in Essex, i can hear Andy carrols phone ringing....


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> teh Pools are shit scared of him leaving I suppose, hence the defence of his activities. Soemwhere in Essex, i can hear Andy carrols phone ringing....



Nah, I don't think Rodgers' ego will take that.  And I'm not sure he'd want to come back either. Nothing has really changed.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank fuck for that http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/apr/26/luis-suarez-appeal-biting-ban-liverpool

No appeal lodged.


----------



## Voley (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm relieved tbh. The management seemed to be going into T-Shirt mode again. They really should've just shut up, taken the ban and moved on. They've looked like idiots, again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2013)

For consistency I hope Cameron will be calling for really harsh sentences for Rebekah Brooks and her chums when their case gets to court. Hacking murdered children's mobile phones deserves a good ten years in prison.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> For consistency I hope Cameron will be calling for really harsh sentences for Rebekah Brooks and her chums when their case gets to court. Hacking murdered children's mobile phones deserves a good ten years in prison.


Dunno when reporters were last seen as role models tho.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/apr/26/alex-ferguson-luis-suarez-eric-cantona

 Fergie in LFC sympatchy shocker!

Anwyay - Newkie Brown today, here's hoping for a cracking 5-4 win to the Redmen.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2013)

Got one of them there actual genuine Geordies coming round to watch it today.

Hate to say it, but I see a low score, maybe even 0-0. Happy to be proven wrong though (in our favour of course ).


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Got one of them there actual genuine Geordies coming round to watch it today.
> 
> Hate to say it, but I see a low score, maybe even 0-0. Happy to be proven wrong though (in our favour of course ).


Hush.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Got one of them there actual genuine Geordies coming round to watch it today.
> 
> Hate to say it, but I see a low score, maybe even 0-0. Happy to be proven wrong though (in our favour of course ).


Right then, prove me wrong Toon...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2013)

We're certainly not lacking some bite up front.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2013)

Sturridge and Coutinho looking tasty.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2013)

While we are looking distinctly toothless.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> While we are looking distinctly toothless.


Shocking that miss from Perch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2013)

Wasn't it. Apparently Ba is still our top scorer this season 

What are the odds on this ending 11 v 11? Tiote, Cabaye and Johnson all looking interested in getting dibbs on the Matey.

Bah, Jonas off! Bahhhhhh!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hate to say it, but I see a low score, maybe even 0-0. Happy to be proven wrong though .


----------



## Dandred (Apr 27, 2013)

Fuck I've missed the last two goals...

Hopefully there will be a few more


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2013)

How do we get this thread closed


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2013)

Fucking hell. Didn't see that coming.  Great way to end a shit week and go into the derby game.


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> How do we get this thread closed


Could you predict a shit season for Crewe next term? We could do with all the help we can get.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2013)

What happened there?????? 

I was listening on the wireless and the commentator said it was 3-3  next thing I heard it was 5-0 and LFC were taking a free kick


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 28, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Got one of them there actual genuine Geordies coming round to watch it today.
> 
> Hate to say it, but I see a low score, maybe even 0-0. Happy to be proven wrong though (in our favour of course ).


 
those hours at the Dandred school of football predictions are paying off


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 28, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> don't worry chaps, *borini* will be fit soon


 
Lol!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 28, 2013)

Coutinho was impressive


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Coutinho was impressive


Yup rather impressive display from him.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2013)

Sturridge looked good in the lone central striker role too. There is real pace at the top of the pitch now.

Borini will hopefully gain some confidence from his first league goal.

Second top scorers in the league now with useful contributions from across the side.

The horse punchers could struggle to get that last win by the way, they were all over the place and the high defensive line they operate is shakier than Gazza on a dry out session


----------



## Favelado (Apr 28, 2013)

agricola said:


> Inevitably theres a campaign on RAWK to get him to quit.


 
RAWK is full of internet warriors shouting "I'm a real fan - you're not a real fan!" They claim to represent Liverpool fans in general but it's a fantasy-land of pretenders, desperate to show off about how much they understand LFC culture better than you do.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 28, 2013)

Favelado said:


> RAWK is full of internet warriors shouting "I'm a real fan - you're not a real fan!" They claim to represent Liverpool fans in general but it's a fantasy-land of pretenders, desperate to show off about how much they understand LFC culture better than you do.


There are some thoughtful and articulate posters there too, but yes, a lot of shite.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2013)

#rodgersout


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 28, 2013)

suarez booed by his peers as he is announced in best team of the year....says it all


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 29, 2013)

biting is not acceptable in football. the little fella needs to learn to control himself but his exceptional talent will see him have a long and notorious career regardless. I hope its at Liverpool,  but I doubt it. That 's nearly always how it is with the real geniuses. flawed. maybe the two go together?

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> suarez booed by his peers as he is announced in best team of the year....says it all


 
I know, I mean why boo someone who used a racial epithet against one fellow professional and bit another.... It's victimisation so it is...


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 29, 2013)

these are fellow professionals who include accused rapists, abusers, thugs, homophobes and all manner of unsavoury traits. Quite a tough crowd...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2013)

Biting aside... I wonder how many Suarez would have scored if he had been playing for Man Utd?


----------



## TruXta (Apr 29, 2013)

At least one reporter (Indy IIRC) has it down as a jokey pantomime kinda booing.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 29, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> these are fellow professionals who include accused rapists, abusers, thugs, homophobes and all manner of unsavoury traits. Quite a tough crowd...


As Reg D Hunter found out. In booking him, I wonder if the PFA thought his routine was going to be observational humour about cats and the difficulty of finding parking spaces?

"As the black American comedian who uses the n word in his act sat down to write his routine for the PFA awards, he thought 'hmmm, what shall I talk about. What's been going on in the Premier League this year'?"


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> these are fellow professionals who include accused rapists, abusers, thugs, homophobes and all manner of unsavoury traits. Quite a tough crowd...


 
Were any of those he abused in such a list? And you certainly seem to be sayigng well they're all nasty so he can bite away ......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 30, 2013)

Wilf said:


> As Reg D Hunter found out. In booking him, I wonder if the PFA thought his routine was going to be observational humour about cats and the difficulty of finding parking spaces?
> 
> "As the black American comedian who uses the n word in his act sat down to write his routine for the PFA awards, he thought 'hmmm, what shall I talk about. What's been going on in the Premier League this year'?"


 
Sounds like an interesting set. Looks like the FA are going to have to ban themselves.

 He began his act by explaining that he used the word "n*****", or "n****", under its alternative spelling, liberally in his set. He said that he used it to refer to all races and all people. He said that he knew very little about football.
He went on to use "n*****" to refer to Luis Suarez in a joke soon after and there was a sharp intake of breath from the people around me.

As for the boos for Suarez's name when he was announced as one of the players in the PFA Premier League team of the year, one should bear in mind that by that point drink had been taken. The room was full of Football League footballers unwinding after a long season, and a fair few corporate guests in a room of around 2,000 people. As one of the few who was stone cold sober, I could say with certainty that there was no maliciousness in the booing I heard.

Pantomime booing for a pantomime villain.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 30, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Were any of those he abused in such a list? And you certainly seem to be sayigng well they're all nasty so he can bite away ......



.... I'd applaud if he bit John Terry. But that aside, I was only makig the point that you shouldnt use the fact that they boooed as anything other than drunken group social mechanics.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2013)

Carragher confirmed at Sky Sport next year.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Carragher confirmed at Sky Sport next year.


 
I met him today! I was just leaving the changing room at my gym when I saw the receptionist approach with a guy. I thought it was Carra and froze but then thought I was being daft because he wouldn't be in a central Madrid gym at 4.30 on a weekday...... I decided it was just a Spaniard who looked like him. The receptionist came back upstairs and said, "Did you know that guy or something? Who is he?" I asked her if she knew his name and she said "I don't remember his name but his surname is Carrrragerrrr ....algo asi".

So I went down and said hello, thanked him for everything he's ever done for the club and apologised for bothering him. He was ever so nice.


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2013)

Favelado said:


> he wouldn't be in a central Madrid gym at 4.30 on a weekday.


getting ready for his first commentary job, I guess


----------



## Favelado (Apr 30, 2013)

belboid said:


> getting ready for his first commentary job, I guess


 
The receptionist, who for no reason at all I will add is drop-dead gorgeous and always nice to me, told me he had nipped in for a massage. So, he was killing a bit of time before the game I guess. He doesn't start commentating until August so I suppose he's just a spectator.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2013)

Jamie Carragher commentating


----------



## TruXta (Apr 30, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Jamie Carragher commentating


I'd love to have him and Gary Neville instead of the usual cunts - they both seem to care about the game and have some astute analysis. Accents might be tricky when they get excited tho.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Accents might be tricky when they get excited tho.


That's mainly what I was thinking. A man who throughout his career has been known for having a thick accent that many find hard to understand, now doing a job that relies solely on his voice. Well played, football Sky, well played.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 30, 2013)

Sky innit, not footie.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 30, 2013)

FIFY


----------



## TruXta (Apr 30, 2013)

Has there ever been one single good commentator/pundit with a mainly LFC background?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> .... I'd applaud if he bit John Terry. But that aside, I was only makig the point that you shouldnt use the fact that they boooed as anything other than drunken group social mechanics.


 
I'd applaud if he hit Terry, then Terry hit him back. Two racists knocking fuck out of each other? What's not to like?!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 30, 2013)

Favelado said:


> ...He doesn't start commentating until August so I suppose he's just a spectator.


He was probably in learning the ropes from the broadcasting/commentating side of things.


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Has there ever been one single good commentator/pundit with a mainly LFC background?


 
John Aldridge?

Oh wait, no.


----------



## Favelado (May 1, 2013)

Barnes was a great presenter.



*sorry Digger you're my favourite ever player


----------



## imposs1904 (May 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Has there ever been one single good commentator/pundit with a mainly LFC background?


 
beglin? venison? st john?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's mainly what I was thinking. A man who throughout his career has been known for having a thick accent that many find hard to understand, now doing a job that relies solely on his voice. Well played, football Sky, well played.


 
Scoucist!


----------



## Favelado (May 1, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> That's mainly what I was thinking. A man who throughout his career has been known for having a thick accent that many find hard to understand, now doing a job that relies solely on his voice. Well played, football Sky, well played.


 
There's no reason someone with a Scouse accent can't be a pundit and this kind of shit is always pumped out against Liverpudlians.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 1, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Scoucist!





Favelado said:


> There's no reason someone with a Scouse accent can't be a pundit and this kind of shit is always pumped out against Liverpudlians.


It's not that he's Scouse, it's that his accent is very thick.

And just happens to be Scouse


----------



## Favelado (May 1, 2013)

It's not difficult to understand him really though. I'd ban RP personally. And estuary English. In fact, let's be honest, I just want the entire south of England carpet-bombed until it looks like Chernobyl 1988.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 1, 2013)

Or, y'know, the North?


----------



## friedaweed (May 1, 2013)

I always liked Peter Reid when he was on the box


----------



## Favelado (May 1, 2013)

*Hums Yellow Submarine*


----------



## Voley (May 1, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Barnes was a great presenter.


The suits he wore as a pundit were the highlight of his career for me.

In terms of making a bold statement, there was an inverted pinstripe affair that he once wore that even eclipses the goal he scored against Brazil.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 1, 2013)

We could get a place in the Europa via the fair play league. I'd rather we stayed out of it tbh.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> We could get a place in the Europa via the fair play league. I'd rather we stayed out of it tbh.



I heard they have blown it out? Doing some tour of Australia, Thailand and other places?


----------



## TruXta (May 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I heard they have blown it out? Doing some tour of Australia, Thailand and other places?


Don't think they'll get it anyway, England is 4th in country rankings. And yes, Brenton has said he doesn't want it like this. /snigger


----------



## big eejit (May 2, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> We could get a place in the Europa via the fair play league. I'd rather we stayed out of it tbh.


 
Liverpool do not want a place in Europe next season via the Uefa Fair Play League, according to manager Brendan Rodgers.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/01/liverpool-europa-league-fair-play


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2013)

Sunday predictions? I think LFC are gonna get this one but another 6-0 is a bit much to hope for  

Going for 2-1


----------



## Kizmet (May 3, 2013)

That's dumb, Brendan. More games means an earlier return for suarez, and competitive early matches for the whole squad.


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2013)

3-2 to us on Sunday.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2013)

Hope it's a derby cracker. Going to be a lot tougher than the Newcastle game. Hopefully lots of goals, mainly for us.


----------



## ike_obi (May 5, 2013)

Liverpool as a team is stagnant and they don't seem to be going anywhere. Living of past glories for the most part. I find teams such as Swansea a lot more interesting and refreshing when comes to the style of play.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2013)

Hi trampie.


----------



## TruXta (May 5, 2013)

Bit boring so far. Needs loads more goals.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Bit boring so far. Needs loads more goals.


You can't play us every week


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2013)

Not exactly a classic.


----------



## TruXta (May 5, 2013)

Boring.


----------



## Voley (May 5, 2013)

Well that was pretty shit all round. Didn't see anything wrong with the disallowed goal either.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2013)

Nope. Looked like Reina simply stumbled. I'd be absolutely gutted if I were an Everton supporter. And quite upset that the goal was disallowed as well.


----------



## Fedayn (May 7, 2013)

Liverpool's desperation to expand Anfield to compete with Manchester United has made victims of many of their own fans.


----------



## Fedayn (May 7, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Nope. Looked like Reina simply stumbled. *I'd be absolutely gutted if I were an Everton supporter*. And quite upset that the goal was disallowed as well.


 
So would Evertonians


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 7, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Liverpool's desperation to expand Anfield to compete with Manchester United has made victims of many of their own fans.



Decent article but only the half of it. The role played by the club (particularly but not exclusively the ex owners), the council and a cast of chancers in deliberately hastening the decline of the area is an utter disgrace. Fair compensation for people living around the stadium should now be the start of doing the right thing.


----------



## Fedayn (May 7, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Decent article but only the half of it. The role played by the club (particularly but not exclusively the ex owners), the council and a cast of chancers in deliberately hastening the decline of the area is an utter disgrace. Fair compensation for people living around the stadium should now be the start of doing the right thing.


 
Yup, there's a far bigger story than this article.


----------



## Kizmet (May 7, 2013)

There's more spin on that than one of Bale's freekicks.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 7, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Yup, there's a far bigger story than this article.



David Conn has done some decent investigative journalism into money and football. I hope he pursues this aspect but also the role played by the Council who are elected and supposedly accountable to the residents. In fact they seemed to have been wholly pursuing the agenda of the club, at all times, at the expense of those they are elected to represent.


----------



## TruXta (May 7, 2013)

Two matches left, first Fulham away then QPR at home. Hopefully we can get 6 points from these and finish over the 60 point line, which personally I'd be happy with. Looking like 7th is the best we can do unless Everton takes a massive nose-dive.

So, thoughts on the season? Did Suarez yet again overshadow all else? Who's staying, who's leaving? Where do we need reinforcement? How's Brenton doing?


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> David Conn has done some decent investigative journalism into money and football. I hope he pursues this aspect but also the role played by the Council who are elected and supposedly accountable to the residents. In fact they seemed to have been wholly pursuing the agenda of the club, at all times, at the expense of those they are elected to represent.


 
Thats not really a surprise - witness how quickly they reversed their position on Stanley Park once Yanks I decided that they wanted to build on it, for instance - and its not as if local politics in Merseyside is known as a shining beacon of accountability (as the latest _Eye_ relates) anyway.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 7, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Yup, there's a far bigger story than this article.


 
So why post it up other than to have a dig?. There's lots of rundown areas in Liverpool besides the few streets where LFC have bought houses.


----------



## TruXta (May 7, 2013)

Oh dear.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 7, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> So why post it up other than to have a dig?. There's lots of rundown areas in Liverpool besides the few streets where LFC have bought houses.



There is. And therein lies another issue. But this story (by a decent journalist as it happens) is specifically about the club (and others) deliberately hastening the decline of the area.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 7, 2013)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There is. And therein lies another issue. But this story (by a decent journalist as it happens) is specifically about the club (and others) deliberately hastening the decline of the area.


But it hasn't, there are streets around Anfield and Liverpool with this problem that the club hasn't been near.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 7, 2013)

Have you read the article? Do you know what the club (and the Council, private landlords and others) have actually been doing?

There are undoubted housing problems in other parts of the city but this one has been partially driven by the club and others.


----------



## agricola (May 7, 2013)

Man to have large chip removed.


----------



## Fedayn (May 7, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> So why post it up other than to have a dig?. There's lots of rundown areas in Liverpool besides the few streets where LFC have bought houses.


 
Read the article, the club are involved. Usual denials and excuses from you though.......


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2013)

I Wouldn't be unhappy if Reina did leave, he's been a loyal servant to the club even when things not worked out.  Probably past his best too.  http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/07/barcelona-liverpool-jose-reina-victor-valdes


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, past his best, which is why Barcelona wants him.  x millions.


----------



## Fedayn (May 8, 2013)

He's still a cracking keeper ffs!


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2013)

_Past his best_


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> _Past his best_


 
At least he can go on and become Spain's number one, don't hold him back he deserves his chance.  Maybe they'll let us have one of their B team players such as Song or this Fabregas guy?


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2013)

With fans like you who needs opponents?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> With fans like you who needs opponents?


 
Maybe you need a reality check, we're not the club we were 30 odd years ago.  I'm surprised Reina has been there that long to be honest.


----------



## Kizmet (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Voley (May 9, 2013)

I wouldn't risk a quid on it at 250/1.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 12, 2013)

Away at Fulham today. Theoretically they could still go down, but unlikely. Not much to play for on either side really. 0-0 I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> I wouldn't risk a quid on it at 250/1.



What bet?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 13, 2013)

Seventh place. Not brilliant, but not a disaster. Plenty of room for improvement though. Give Brendan another season to try and get us into the top four and challenging for a cup, I reckon. Would be good to finish above Everton and Man Utd again. Can't see Suarez sticking around so we are going to need another cracking striker. Let's hope we spend wisely over the summer.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Last season we had 52 points from 38 matches. This season we're on course for 61. Only one place up on the table but definite improvement in all areas of the pitch. Brendan has shown willing to bend his own system as witnessed in the more direct style evolving over the season. We're great up top - only Chelsea and Man U have more goals. OTOH we're still crap at the back, and we still can't grind out wins like the bigger boys.

One thing we desperately need is for someone to take the club out of the PR misery we've been in for years and get us back to being a club with some class off as well as on the pitch.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 14, 2013)

Sturridge and Coutinho have been excellent signings so Brenton deserves a second season to see where we go from here.  Would like to see Carroll given a chance.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Carroll? We don't need him and frankly he doesn't need us. Poor fit, always was and always will be. If Luis goes we can get the funds to spunk on another overpriced British striker.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

Of course Rodgers should have at least another season. Although this has in places been a cringy season I like the steady progression. 

I think Suarez will stay.
As Big Gunz posted Sturridge and Coutinho have been good signings. 
Not sure about Carroll


----------



## Big Gunz (May 14, 2013)

I think Carroll is the sort of player you need against the physical teams who park the bus.  A lot of the time we have been found out this season because we try to pass the ball into the goal.  Sometimes a good old launch upfield can do wonders.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I think Carroll is the sort of player you need against the physical teams who park the bus. A lot of the time we have been found out this season because we try to pass the ball into the goal. Sometimes a good old launch upfield can do wonders.


 
When Owen was playing with the much maligned Heskey he was given a lot of space by Heskey


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I think Carroll is the sort of player you need against the physical teams who park the bus. A lot of the time we have been found out this season because we try to pass the ball into the goal. Sometimes a good old launch upfield can do wonders.


We're beating a lot of the "physical" teams anyway, it's the teams above us we can't beat. With the ever so slight exception of Everton none of the top 6 teams are physical. They're simply better man for man and better organised. Carroll will do nothing for us.


----------



## mack (May 14, 2013)

Carroll could be useful against some teams or as a sub but he seems to be at his best when he plays every week..which is never going to happen. If we get 12 million for him I'd be surprised.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> We're beating a lot of the "physical" teams anyway, it's the teams above us we can't beat. With the ever so slight exception of Everton none of the top 6 teams are physical. They're simply better man for man and better organised. Carroll will do nothing for us.


 


> Liverpool 2-2 Man City
> Man City 2-2 Liverpool
> Liverpool 0-2 Arsenal
> Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool
> ...


 
Only 10 points from a possible 36 against the top 6 is prtetty poor. However given the 'rebuilding' LFC have been going through it is not THAT awful. The points dropped against Southampton, Stoke, Villa, Newcastle, Swansea, Sunderland, Reading and West Brom grate on me more.


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Only 9 points from a possible 36 against the top 6 is prtetty poor. However given the 'rebuilding' LFC have been going through it is not THAT awful. The points dropped by against Southampton, Stoke, Villa, Newcastle, Swansea, Sunderland, Reading and West Brom grate on me more.


Sure, they're grating, but you can win almost all those matches and still not get top 4 because you lost to Chelsea, Man U etc.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sure, they're grating, but you can win almost all those matches and still not get top 4 because you lost to Chelsea, Man U etc.


 
Man Utd took 6 points off LFC 
A loss and a draw at Arsenal means giving away 3 points to them
Held City, Chelsea and Everton to two draws so no loss/gain
Won one and lost one against Spurs so no loss/gain


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Man Utd took 6 points off LFC
> A loss and a draw at Arsenal means giving away 3 points to them
> Held City, Chelsea and Everton to two draws so no loss/gain
> Won one and lost one against Spurs so no loss/gain


That's still a pretty shite record.


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2013)

Is this real?

Aren't we supposed to be the sentimental wankers?


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That's still a pretty shite record.


 
It is a shit record based on days of old. Now we are a 7th place side we can't be expecting (in the short term) to be beating the top two teams. The other four above us should be closer games (even closer next year?) but the bottom half teams should be draws and more wins.



> Sat 13 Apr - two points dropped (relegated team)
> Reading 0-0 Liverpool
> 64% possession
> 
> ...


 
Just those two games won would have put us above Everton.
Just a few example


----------



## TruXta (May 14, 2013)

I suppose technically you could lose all 12 games against the top 6 sides and win the remaining 26 matches and end up on 78 points. That'd put us 2nd or 3rd this season. It would be weird tho. Wrong, even.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I suppose technically you could lose all 12 games against the top 6 sides and win the remaining 26 matches and end up on 78 points. That'd put us 2nd or 3rd this season. It would be weird tho. Wrong, even.


 
Yeah. That is why I picked two bottom half teams where we had over 50% possession and still ended up with 1 point over two bottom half (one regulated) sides is the problem. Losing to MUFC 2-1 or 1-2 is not that shameful this season given their current form/budget and ours is it?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2013)

Cheers Carra. Enjoy your retirement from the game. And happy punditry.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2013)

#carraout


----------



## Favelado (May 19, 2013)

Was his final goal difference -2?


----------



## TruXta (May 19, 2013)

61 points, which is more than I expected. Next year we should be in the mixer for 4th again, no?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 61 points, which is more than I expected. Next year we should be in the mixer for 4th again, no?


 
12 points behind Arsenal and 7 behind on goal difference. Definitely going to need more wins against the top five year. Possible. Who's going to do the thread? You can start it now. I pass on the baton.


----------



## big eejit (May 19, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> 12 points behind Arsenal and 7 behind on goal difference. Definitely going to need more wins against the top five year. Possible. Who's going to do the thread? You can start it now. I pass on the baton.


 
I'll do it!

How about Red Shite - can we finish above Everton this season?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2013)

big eejit said:


> I'll do it!
> 
> How about Red Shite - can we finish above Everton this season?


 
Go for it. You'll probably be spending most of the season posting on it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 19, 2013)

And Carra's gone, they don't make them like that any more.


----------



## big eejit (May 19, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Go for it. You'll probably be spending most of the season posting on it.



I hope so. It's usually the teams that fuck up that get the longest threads. Mind you, should be a bit quieter with Gnasher gone.


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2013)

7th seems a pretty accurate reflection of where we are right now, I think. Dunno whether I'm too optimistic for next season tbh - Rodgers has some good gameplans but I wonder how distracting all the Suarez fallout was. And I wonder how long the board will give him before they expect results. Interesting to see what happens in the transfer market over the Summer - I doubt we'll have much money to spend unless Suarez goes.


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2013)

Everton have had one of their best seasons for years. We've had one of or worst. Still they spend more time on this thread than their own. Bitter? not arfff 

The difference two points makes


----------



## mack (May 20, 2013)

The only plus point is no European travelling for a season, it should enable them to concentrate on preparation for the league games during the week, we have to aim for 4/5th next season.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 20, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Everton have had one of their best seasons for years. We've had one of or worst. Still they spend more time on this thread than their own. Bitter? not arfff
> 
> The difference two points makes


 
Even more bitter once Fellatio, Baines and Jagielka go to Man U.


----------

